# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #60



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.westernjournalism.com/watch-michelles-race-baiting-shredded-by-black-guy-who-gives-her-a-must-see-history-lesson/
> 
> Bon sent this to me today and I ask her if i could post it on here.
> 
> Hope all will watch it as it is an eye opener.


Love Alfonzo.... I wish there were more like him who speaks up against this Government.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> What bushes and why tea? Is she going to hide in those bushes?


CB is bringing paint brushes; are you coming to paint too? I'll get more tea or ??


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB is bringing paint brushes; are you coming to paint too? I'll get more tea or ??


Here I am in the bushes and CB is on the Brushes and your sweeting the tee.

So as I see it from here she is in thebushes and your teeing off with a sweetie.

And I am lost with what the brushes and tea.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Good evening friends.
> 
> Did another coat on my table early today. Going to let it dry for at least 24 hours before I put a top coat on. Going to the paint store and find what I need. Did spray paint my last piece of whicker, just a small side table. So to fill my day.............I knitted. Up to 312 stitches per row, up to 485 in 15 more rows. Only 50 some more rows to go, then the picot edging then an I cord top. So now that I see how much more I have to do, I guess I am not as far along as I had hoped.........poop
> 
> ...


We have outdoor art exhibits downtown; they were treated with an acrylic coating to protect them from the elements and make it easy to wipe them off in case of vandalism. Not sure if it's suitable for your tables, but it has held up well for several years without discolouration.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Time for dinner -- spare ribs tonight. See you later


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Quiz.http://en.what-character-are-you.com/d/en/2059/index/12503.html?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=desktop&utm_campaign=trafficcheck

Your Scottish name is
Ailsa!
Ailsa is a girl's name of Norse origin that means "Island of Alfsigr", but also refers to an islet at the mouth of the River Clyde. In turn, "Alfsigr" stands for "elf" or "magical victory."


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB is bringing paint brushes; are you coming to paint too? I'll get more tea or ??


Don't start painting without me.I like lots of ice with my tea. :shock: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

A big rain storm here. Maybe I will be on later.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz.http://en.what-character-are-you.com/d/en/2059/index/12503.html?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=desktop&utm_campaign=trafficcheck
> 
> Your Scottish name is
> Ailsa!
> Ailsa is a girl's name of Norse origin that means "Island of Alfsigr", but also refers to an islet at the mouth of the River Clyde. In turn, "Alfsigr" stands for "elf" or "magical victory."


Well I am Donal
Boys name of Scottish/Irish oringin

means world mighty brown haired fighter.

In other words world domination is certainly yours.

Stop laughing move over Obama, here I come.

:roll: :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off to show I want to see is on.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.westernjournalism.com/watch-michelles-race-baiting-shredded-by-black-guy-who-gives-her-a-must-see-history-lesson/
> 
> Bon sent this to me today and I ask her if i could post it on here.
> 
> Hope all will watch it as it is an eye opener.


I read what Alonzo Rachel said.
When I first heard about M. Obama's speech at the Tuskegee Institute graduation, I immediately thought of Booker T. Washington, founder of this fine, august institution, and all the work he did and hardships he endured to make this learning institution a pillar of higher education in our country. The first thought in my mind after hearing M. O.'s speech was that Booker T. must certainly be turning over in his grave at the travesty of her speech! :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Out to supper tonight oh my you won't beleive what was going on under our car. We look out the window of the restruant and Seem three marllard ducks and one female. Well she was not having a good time of it. The boys on the other hand where trying to have a good time but kept getting in each others way. Well MS Duck had enough and took to the sky and who should follow but three love lore males. They made it across the street, could not see what was happening but about three mins later Saw Ms Duck off in the sky flying as fast as her tail feathers would let her. Guess who was following her. Poor thing do hope she found some place to hide from those silly males.


When those female ducks are 'unattached', they're at the mercy of the single males on the prowl. Happen to see a lot of it going on around here in the spring. ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> You all will get a preview I promise.


Thank you! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I read what Alonzo Rachel said.
> When I first heard about M. Obama's speech at the Tuskegee Institute graduation, I immediately thought of Booker T. Washington, founder of this fine, august institution, and all the work he did and hardships he endured to make this learning institution a pillar of higher education in our country. The first thought in my mind after hearing M. O.'s speech was that Booker T. must certainly be turning over in his grave at the travesty of her speech! :thumbdown:


I never knew that about Booker T. But after watching the video of that man and what he had to say it was an eye opener. To think on what he said amazed me. I am sure there are others that feel the same way he does. But their voice is not being heard. She because of who she is , has more power to tell the others of her race how down trodden they are and the message she is sending to me is so wrong. It is truley shameful.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Yarnie and Bonnie. I hope more people realize how much damage Michelle, Sharpton, Jackson and some of those on the liberal threads are causing. It's as bad as the apologists using "white privilege" to lower school standards.


Spot on, Kitty! :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim how are you? what have you been doing of late?

Are you all caught up with your Rose gardens?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> She is right, you are a wonderful flower


Thank you both. I wish I could see myself as you both think.

But do not feel like that at all. Just a abnormal person who has not done what she should in life.

Feel like I miss the boat at times.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz.http://en.what-character-are-you.com/d/en/2059/index/12503.html?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=desktop&utm_campaign=trafficcheck
> 
> Your Scottish name is
> Ailsa!
> Ailsa is a girl's name of Norse origin that means "Island of Alfsigr", but also refers to an islet at the mouth of the River Clyde. In turn, "Alfsigr" stands for "elf" or "magical victory."


Ditto
:thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I never knew that about Booker T. But after watching the video of that man and what he had to say it was an eye opener. To think on what  he said amazed me. I am sure there are others that feel the same way he does. But their voice is not being heard. She because of who she is , has more power to tell the others of her race how down trodden they are and the message she is sending to me is so wrong. It is truley shameful.


You're absolutely right, Yarnie! It is shameful and disgusting what the left does to sow discord among peoples.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Jokim how are you? what have you been doing of late?
> 
> Are you all caught up with your Rose gardens?


All caught up with rose bed care, but I have to fix couple of huge leaks in my underground watering system. Perhaps the hard freeze split the hose in a couple of spots. And now, the helicopter maple seeds are descending all over. I will probably let them go until they germinate and then pull up the seedlings. Always something...........!
How are you Yarnie? Feeling better? Hope tonight is spent sleeping through for you, and no coughing. :-D


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz.http://en.what-character-are-you.com/d/en/2059/index/12503.html?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=desktop&utm_campaign=trafficcheck
> 
> Your Scottish name is
> Ailsa!
> Ailsa is a girl's name of Norse origin that means "Island of Alfsigr", but also refers to an islet at the mouth of the River Clyde. In turn, "Alfsigr" stands for "elf" or "magical victory."


Your Scottish name is Lachlan!
Lachlan is a boy's name of Irish and Gaelic origin and means "from the land of lakes" and also "warlike" and "fierce." Perhaps you even have a Viking as an ancestor! Who knows?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well I am Donal
> Boys name of Scottish/Irish oringin
> 
> means world mighty brown haired fighter.
> ...


 :lol: :thumbup: and I'm a Viking so I can back you up!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Off to show I want to see is on.


How was your show Yarnie?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Thank you both. I wish I could see myself as you both think.
> 
> But do not feel like that at all. Just a abnormal person who has not done what she should in life.
> 
> Feel like I miss the boat at times.


Anyone can row their boat on calm waters but you have the special talent to get through the waterfalls!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How was your show Yarnie?


Not as good as I thought it would be. Could have done something other then watching it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Anyone can row their boat on calm waters but you have the special talent to get through the waterfalls!


Ah lite of heart and full of fun, no one can have a sad day or bad thought with you around.

Waterfalls to funny.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> All caught up with rose bed care, but I have to fix couple of huge leaks in my underground watering system. Perhaps the hard freeze split the hose in a couple of spots. And now, the helicopter maple seeds are descending all over. I will probably let them go until they germinate and then pull up the seedlings. Always something...........!
> How are you Yarnie? Feeling better? Hope tonight is spent sleeping through for you, and no coughing. :-D


That's a nuisance Jokim. Hope it itsn't too big of a repair job.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> All caught up with rose bed care, but I have to fix couple of huge leaks in my underground watering system. Perhaps the hard freeze split the hose in a couple of spots. And now, the helicopter maple seeds are descending all over. I will probably let them go until they germinate and then pull up the seedlings. Always something...........!
> How are you Yarnie? Feeling better? Hope tonight is spent sleeping through for you, and no coughing. :-D


Sorry about the leaks . Does not sound like fun.

I know what you mean about maple seeds . We have a nice crop of trees growing every where from last year. The wind as been strong the last couple of days and am sure we will have a bumper crop again in spring next year. I love my variegated Norweign Maple tree. It is seedless, but unforunately the other three are not and they are old and huge and throw their seeds where ever them can.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I spent some time scanning more photos this afternoon


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Our pet cats that moved here with us have both died and so has the abused, tame cat that adopted us in 2001. We still have 6 of the feral cats and 2 of them are semi tamed - they like to come into the house to eat and get pets, they will climb onto our laps but resist being picked up and cuddled and want out immediately if we have company.
> 
> They're moving slower and do less hunting but only 1 seems to have more serious problems. She has always been the most elusive cat of the bunch and even after 15 years she won't come very close to us. It took us more than a year to trap her to have her spayed. She seems to have limited hearing. She's a real survivor - sometimes we don't see her for weeks and then she reappears!


Do they live outside and come in for food? It sounds like they've become tame.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> These may be indigo buntings. This is what I think of when you say bluebird. There are several varieties some with more blue but not so dark blue.


Yes, that's it! Eastern bluebird. They're so pretty.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I spent some time scanning more photos this afternoon


Oh I love them have to really study them as the clothes they are wearing I find in old photos are interesting too.

I was reading a book last night, the author said that tailor should thank Adam and Eve as they were the first ones who needed clothes and made their own. I think that is what it said . Will have to go and read it again.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't like Tom either but I loved Knight and Day. It was so cute.


I've liked his movies - Minority Report, Jerry Maguire, and especially War of the Worlds. I don't know much about him except that people think he's weird.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes that is my birds. Eastern blue birds.


Lucky you! Do you put food out for them? If you do, what do you feed them?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> We come home tomorrow. Yesterday we panned for gold in Golden, CO. I got a few flakes. It was interesting. Today, we just shopped in old town Fort Collins. Lots of little shops and works by artists. I only found one ysrn shop in Estes Park. Very minimal supply and prices were very high. I haven't seen a yarn shop in Fort Collins, but my SIL doesn't knit much. So I ordered some online yesterday. I don't need more yarn, but then I love yarn.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well. I am looking forward to getting back to my routine.


It's always good to get back in the routine. Glad you're still feeling better.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.wnd.com/2015/05/here-they-are-hillarys-22-biggest-scandals-ever/


Twenty-two scandals! She's not fit to be president. There's no telling what she'd do to this country because we can't believe anything she says. Surely the world knows they can't believe her either. They all witnessed Benghazi. She would have no respect in the world except from those who gave to her foundation and would be gleefully waiting for their rewards.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am so so tired thought I was getting better then up all last night coughing. Slept in chair most of the night.
> 
> But we may have found some help with chickens Talk to a lady who owns a pet store she finds people who will take chickens for others. Said she is going to help us and find a nice place for them. That she would keep them together as we want Gertie the 9 year old bantam to stay with the others. The bigger hens put thier wings over Gertie at night to keep her warm. So we would like them to stay together. She is a nice lady hope we can find a good home for them.


Even your chickens are sweet, Yarnie!

I hope you don't have to sleep in a chair tonight. I used to have to do that before they invented claritin. It's miserable when you can't sleep.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Did you notice your great grandfather's boots? I wonder what the tops are made of? They almost look like felted wool. What I can see of the bottom of boots look like leather. I love her shawl, and the bottom of her skirt. 

Did you notice none have jeweler on not even wedding bands. I must check that out too. I wonder when it became so important to have wedding bands. You can tell by the pictures that they all were down to earth hard working people. That is why they were able to do what they did.Their faces show life and what it really meant.

I have seen pictures of rich people and their wealth was all over them. But they did not seem to be more then a empty faces.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is something to get married at 60. I hope her Dh got to make it to 90 with her.
> Dh's great grandfather was a character. He got his arm cut in the lumber yard. He was stubborn and wrapped his arm up in red bandana . He lost his arm because of infection and the red dye. I think some of the stubborn tickled down to my Dh and our kids.
> :-o My great grandfather was a stow away on a boat from Scotland to here. I need to get more info from my aunt on that story I just heard it after my Daddy died.
> My mother has a picture of her daddy and my great uncles . It looked like my brother and nephew in the pictures. Funny how our genes show up.


I have a very old picture of two men who I guess were in our family. One looks like Colonel Sanders, and the other looks like George Burns!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Time for dinner -- spare ribs tonight. See you later


Yum. How did you cook them? Pork or beef?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Even your chickens are sweet, Yarnie!
> 
> I hope you don't have to sleep in a chair tonight. I used to have to do that before they invented claritin. It's miserable when you can't sleep.


Me too Bon , want to just sleep through night. For a couple of days I feel better and sleep through the night. Then it is back again coughing . Seem as if this is what is happening to others who have this too. Feel good for a bit then back to square one.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is something to get married at 60. I hope her Dh got to make it to 90 with her.
> Dh's great grandfather was a character. He got his arm cut in the lumber yard. He was stubborn and wrapped his arm up in red bandana . He lost his arm because of infection and the red dye. I think some of the stubborn tickled down to my Dh and our kids.
> :-o My great grandfather was a stow away on a boat from Scotland to here. I need to get more info from my aunt on that story I just heard it after my Daddy died.
> My mother has a picture of her daddy and my great uncles . It looked like my brother and nephew in the pictures. Funny how our genes show up.


That would be fun to see relatives who looked like current ones!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> There may not be any bluebirds in a city. They like big open fields. In our area there is a group that makes blue bird houses and mounts them on the fence line of fields. They check at the end of summer to see if there was a nest built. There is one across the street from our front yard.
> 
> This is our front yard from March, can you see it? Above the deer.


I think I see it across the street.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yum. How did you cook them? Pork or beef?


Well I would like to know what the Beef pork is going on here.

What difference does it make now? If it was beef or it was pork. :shock: :-o :-o


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Do they live outside and come in for food? It sounds like they've become tame.


The 2 tamer ones eat in and out and the others eat on the deck and in the garage. We have a cat door into the garage and the barn and a couple of 3 sided mangers with straw on the deck.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I read what Alonzo Rachel said.
> When I first heard about M. Obama's speech at the Tuskegee Institute graduation, I immediately thought of Booker T. Washington, founder of this fine, august institution, and all the work he did and hardships he endured to make this learning institution a pillar of higher education in our country. The first thought in my mind after hearing M. O.'s speech was that Booker T. must certainly be turning over in his grave at the travesty of her speech! :thumbdown:


Yes you know he was turning over. So disappointing to hear her speaking. We are going backwards instead of forward.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I have a very old picture of two men who I guess were in our family. One looks like Colonel Sanders, and the other looks like George Burns!! :lol: :lol:


Oh my oh my Bon You have to post them. I would love to see them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think I see the bird. How big is the deer? The bluebirds do like privacy. That is why I couldn't believe ours found their old house and nested in it. The birdhouse was on a tree away from our house in the front yard. The house fell off the tree and I put it on the porch thinking Dh would make me a new house. The squirrels had eaten the hole out of it. They found their house and set up a home in it. :-D


I didn't realize it was their old home. I wonder if that's a characteristic - that they return to their previous nesting place. If so, they'll probably be back again!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I love them have to really study them as the clothes they are wearing I find in old photos are interesting too.
> 
> I was reading a book last night, the author said that tailor should thank Adam and Eve as they were the first ones who needed clothes and made their own. I think that is what it said . Will have to go and read it again.


I thought it was interesting that the older boys had longer hair and my dad and the other younger boys had shaved heads.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thank you both. I wish I could see myself as you both think.
> 
> But do not feel like that at all. Just a abnormal person who has not done what she should in life.
> 
> Feel like I miss the boat at times.


You never miss the boat. You are RIGHT on. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good morning ladies, I'm up early this day but yesterday I didn't get up until 11:30 am! DH never wakes me up --he is so sweet to me. My sleeping pattern bothers me but cannot do anything about it. Sometimes, I'm up until 4:00 am. Crazy! Dr won't give me any sleep aid.
> 
> It is 45 this am cool! Only 65 high today, but sunny so I plan to try to hang out bed sheets. I love to hang out sheets but sometimes I'm not up to the task.
> 
> ...


My daughter says when she gets "older," she wants to get a 3-wheel bike to tool around the town. Good idea! I'll bet it's fun. It's so hilly here that I got rid of my bike. I used to love to ride!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Anyone can row their boat on calm waters but you have the special talent to get through the waterfalls!


Pretty cat but that stare ! :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good morning ladies, I'm up early this day but yesterday I didn't get up until 11:30 am! DH never wakes me up --he is so sweet to me. My sleeping pattern bothers me but cannot do anything about it. Sometimes, I'm up until 4:00 am. Crazy! Dr won't give me any sleep aid.
> 
> It is 45 this am cool! Only 65 high today, but sunny so I plan to try to hang out bed sheets. I love to hang out sheets but sometimes I'm not up to the task.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you're doing well, Janie! I'm so glad to hear it. Biking - that's great exercise.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning friends (and hello to the trolls too)
> 
> Hope you are all well this morning. We are already have hot and muggy weather this morning. Had a little thunderstorm last night, no big deal. At least I do not have to water today. Need to do another coat on my coffee table and find a sealer for it. Then I might do the top of my kitchen table because it looks (and has been) like it had been through a war. Since my walls are yellow and cardinal red, the white looks good. In fact it might look better than the maple wood when all is said and done. One step at a time.
> 
> ttfn


It sounds like you have the painting bug. I like to paint, too. I have two rocking chairs to do and a couple of things for the porch. Maybe you can post a picture when you're finished?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I thought it was interesting that the older boys had longer hair and my dad and the other younger boys had shaved heads.


I notice that too. It is different, that the older ones have longer hair.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Did you notice your great grandfather's boots? I wonder what the tops are made of? They almost look like felted wool. What I can see of the bottom of boots look like leather. I love her shawl, and the bottom of her skirt.
> 
> Did you notice none have jeweler on not even wedding bands. I must check that out too. I wonder when it became so important to have wedding bands. You can tell by the pictures that they all were down to earth hard working people. That is why they were able to do what they did.Their faces show life and what it really meant.
> 
> I have seen pictures of rich people and their wealth was all over them. But they did not seem to be more then a empty faces.


You're more observant than I am Yarnie - I didn't notice the missing rings. I enlarged the boots and the tops do look like felt. They were definitely hard working farmers.

I'll have to ask my parents about the rings. I remember seeing my grandmother wear a family birthstone ring but that was a birthday gift given to her after she came to Canada


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> All caught up with rose bed care, but I have to fix couple of huge leaks in my underground watering system. Perhaps the hard freeze split the hose in a couple of spots. And now, the helicopter maple seeds are descending all over. I will probably let them go until they germinate and then pull up the seedlings. Always something...........!
> How are you Yarnie? Feeling better? Hope tonight is spent sleeping through for you, and no coughing. :-D


We don't have the maple seed we have the pine. My mother came over today. She fell out laughing I said why are you laughing? She pointed at my pool cover. Thousands of pine cone seeds had sprouted on the top of the cover. I forgot I had told her about it.  :roll: The top cover is drawing water from below.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Dp


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The rotten apple doesn`t fall far from the rotten tree.
> 
> http://therightscoop.com/she-is-very-difficult-clinton-foundation-insiders-say-chelsea-clinton-ruined-charity/


Right. Not surprising.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I have a very old picture of two men who I guess were in our family. One looks like Colonel Sanders, and the other looks like George Burns!! :lol: :lol:


Is there still someone that you can ask about them Bonnie? The big mustache and mutton chops sound like my great grandfather.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Can you believe? Catholic University Investigated for Having Too Many Crosses Because Its Offensive to Muslims
> 
> Why are the Muslims there, if they are so easily offended? What did they think would find at a Catholic University?
> 
> http://sonsoflibertymedia.com/2015/05/catholic-university-investigated-for-having-too-many-crosses-because-its-offensive-to-muslims/


Stupid, isn't it?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yum. How did you cook them? Pork or beef?


Pork and baked; they were yummy - haven't made ribs for a long time.

Hope the storm didn't cause any damage.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Not my idea of a fun knitting project, but to each their own
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/colinette.home/videos/vb.342531326259/10152751671231260/?type=2&theater


The video's cute, but I wouldn't go for it. I will say it seems a little more appealing than "arm knitting!"


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I spent some time scanning more photos this afternoon


Great pics WCK! You family is so handsome. I love your parents photo!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I love how the little guy next to your grandfather is leaning his head into his father. 

Your grandmother hair do stayed the same from the first picture to the one with the whole family. Which one was your father? 

Also your grandmother and grandfather did not seem to age from first picture to last one. No wrinkles or change in their features.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I have always believed that Obama despises Catholics. Though we are very charitable and giving, on our basic core theological beliefs we do not bend, so Obama finds us a threat. Why else would the Sisters of the Poor Claire have to sue the administration so they did not have to buy insurance that promoted abortion and birth control? He does not respect Catholic's religious freedom because it is not in lockstep with his socialist view of world order.


I wonder how he'll enjoy his visit with the Pope.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We don't have the maple seed we have the pine. My mother came over today. She fell out laughing I said why are you laughing? She pointed at my pool cover. Thousands of pine cone seeds had sprouted on the top of the cover. I forgot I had told her about it.  :roll: The top cover is drawing water from below.


A a pine forest growing on cover now that is a picture I would love to see.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Like mother like daughter. I have already read this. Chelsea is being groomed to be like her parents. It is a shame too.


It is a shame. Her parents - and her husband's father - all have very questionable backgrounds. I think her father-in-law went to jail for some kind of white-collar crime. Money.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I wonder how he'll enjoy his visit with the Pope.


Good one, bet he won't bow to him like he did the muslim king or what ever that one was.

It will be a photo op with Obama looking wonderful as usual and the pope may even look good or look dumb founded at the whole thing. I go for the last, but sure it will be the first. The pope is to kind of a person to do anything unkind even in a picture.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I love them have to really study them as the clothes they are wearing I find in old photos are interesting too.
> 
> I was reading a book last night, the author said that tailor should thank Adam and Eve as they were the first ones who needed clothes and made their own. I think that is what it said . Will have to go and read it again.


That was the second thing I looked at was WCK grandparents clothes . The first thing was their expressions.
Seems like everyone was sad back then . I forgot the reason that no one smiled. It has something to do with it taking so long for the picture to take or something like that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

God Bless all am tired so going to bed.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes she is. I am in last place. Outside controls me now.


You'll have your fox finished before I finish the everlasting blanket. I'm almost embarrassed to even mention that I'm STILL working on it! I think I'm last.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I've liked his movies - Minority Report, Jerry Maguire, and especially War of the Worlds. I don't know much about him except that people think he's weird.


I have never seen any of those movies. I have heard about them. I didn't even see Risky Business. :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I can't say Bonnie. I love that color blue so they caught my eye. I'm thinking photoshopped.


That's the first thing I think when I see brilliant colors like that. But they could be real. Either way - pretty!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Lucky you! Do you put food out for them? If you do, what do you feed them?


Just the bird seed . Not the babies. Here is a pic I took. They must have been learning to fly I only saw three of them in the house today.
Not every good pictures for a peeper.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> When Sandy, my lab/shepherd mix, was about 8 or 9, she suddenly started howling in her sleep. The first time it scared me as it woke me from a sound sleep. This howling could come at anytime during the day that she was asleep or not happen for weeks. After I adopted Trent, she had one of her howling dreams. Trent didn't know what to make of it, so he started howling along. He probably thought she was awake and this is what was done in his new home. To this day, it is so easy to get Trent to start howling, I get him to howl for my amusement. The other two have also started howling also. It's sort of "anything you can do I can do better" mentality around here at times.
> 
> Dead fish for presents. All I get are dead squirrels and mice.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Man Accidentally Does The Unthinkable To His Cat. But What Followed Is Gold.
> 
> http://www.geekfill.com/2014/05/19/man-accidentally-does-the-unthinkable-to-his-cat-but-what-followed-is-gold/


Cute!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well I would like to know what the Beef pork is going on here.
> 
> What difference does it make now? If it was beef or it was pork. :shock: :-o :-o


 :shock: You're right again Miss Perfect! At this point it makes no difference at all because they're devoured.

But for this little piggy ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I have a very old picture of two men who I guess were in our family. One looks like Colonel Sanders, and the other looks like George Burns!! :lol: :lol:


You are so funny. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

It's midnight - going to bed. Starting on page 98 tomorrow.

I hope everyone sleeps well, especially Yarnie, who has a cough, and WendyBee, who must never sleep.

Sweet dreams.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We don't have the maple seed we have the pine. My mother came over today. She fell out laughing I said why are you laughing? She pointed at my pool cover. Thousands of pine cone seeds had sprouted on the top of the cover. I forgot I had told her about it.  :roll: The top cover is drawing water from below.


I used some spruce cones as a ground cover one year and was amazed at how many of them sprouted. I kept some and transplanted them and they were growing quite nicely before we moved.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It's midnight - going to bed. Starting on page 98 tomorrow.
> 
> I hope everyone sleeps well, especially Yarnie, who has a cough, and WendyBee, who must never sleep.
> 
> Sweet dreams.


Sweet dreams Bon. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I used some spruce cones as a ground cover one year and was amazed at how many of them sprouted. I kept some and transplanted them and they were growing quite nicely before we moved.


That is neat. I have two spruce that I bought for Christmas a few years ago. I keep them in pots in front of the barn. One is bigger than the other. Can I trim them to look the same size? Do you know? I have moved them around but one is still taller and fatter than the other. I like things to match.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I didn't realize it was their old home. I wonder if that's a characteristic - that they return to their previous nesting place. If so, they'll probably be back again!


It was so funny that the blue birds found the house. I guess I am naive enough to think they are the same birds that lived in the house out front. Even if the house was not in the same place.
I know hummingbirds come back to the same place but don't know about bluebirds.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I thought it was interesting that the older boys had longer hair and my dad and the other younger boys had shaved heads.


Would your Dad remember why they had the haircut?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I love how the little guy next to your grandfather is leaning his head into his father.
> 
> Your grandmother hair do stayed the same from the first picture to the one with the whole family. Which one was your father?
> 
> Also your grandmother and grandfather did not seem to age from first picture to last one. No wrinkles or change in their features.


That's Uncle Walter leaning into Opa. Dad is the youngest sitting between his parents. I don't know the dates between the pics, but Oma had the same hair style when she was a young girl too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Pork and baked; they were yummy - haven't made ribs for a long time.
> 
> Hope the storm didn't cause any damage.


I haven't had them in a long time either. I don't like beef but I love the pork. My DD bakes them in the oven then puts them on the grill until they have more favor. I used to boil mine then grill them. Do you use bbque sauce on yours?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That was the second thing I looked at was WCK grandparents clothes . The first thing was their expressions.
> Seems like everyone was sad back then . I forgot the reason that no one smiled. It has something to do with it taking so long for the picture to take or something like that.


No one seemed to smile in the old pics. You're probably right - it's easier to keep a straight face for a couple of minutes than to smile for a couple of minutes.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Pork and baked; they were yummy - haven't made ribs for a long time.
> 
> Hope the storm didn't cause any damage.


No storm damage that I know of. It just poured for awhile. More coming our way. So much rain this year. Our yard is grown up again and wet. I don't have to water my flowers tho.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> God Bless all am tired so going to bed.


Night Yarnie; hope it's a sound sleep for you with no coughing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> A a pine forest growing on cover now that is a picture I would love to see.


 :lol: When my kids were little we had all kind of sports games to go to. Our a/c leaked water in the floor board in our station wagon. We sprouted grass in the floor. I need to remember to put that in my book when I write it. :lol:  :shock: :roll: :lol: I think the mud was in the boys cleats with the seeds.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just the bird seed . Not the babies. Here is a pic I took. They must have been learning to fly I only saw three of them in the house today.
> Not every good pictures for a peeper.


They're sooo cute! Do they move on when they start to fly or will they stay for the whole season?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> It's midnight - going to bed. Starting on page 98 tomorrow.
> 
> I hope everyone sleeps well, especially Yarnie, who has a cough, and WendyBee, who must never sleep.
> 
> Sweet dreams.


Good night Bonnie, sleep well.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> They're sooo cute! Do they move on when they start to fly or will they stay for the whole season?


I don't know. The house was out front before so I never paid any attention to them . They did go to a tree out back for the parents to show them how to fly. They were on the ground and the parents were swooping back and forth. I hope they didn't drown in all of the rain .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is neat. I have two spruce that I bought for Christmas a few years ago. I keep them in pots in front of the barn. One is bigger than the other. Can I trim them to look the same size? Do you know? I have moved them around but one is still taller and fatter than the other. I like things to match.


I think you can trim them (like bonzai?) but I've never done it to small trees - just the bigger ones and it was no problem for them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No one seemed to smile in the old pics. You're probably right - it's easier to keep a straight face for a couple of minutes than to smile for a couple of minutes.


http://petapixel.com/2013/09/23/didnt-people-smile-old-photos/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think you can trim them (like bonzai?) but I've never done it to small trees - just the bigger ones and it was no problem for them.


These are about 4 foot tall now. Not like bonzai. Just trim them so they look the same size.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Would your Dad remember why they had the haircut?


I asked him and he doesn't remember. It seems to have been a one time thing because they had hair in other photos.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I haven't had them in a long time either. I don't like beef but I love the pork. My DD bakes them in the oven then puts them on the grill until they have more favor. I used to boil mine then grill them. Do you use bbque sauce on yours?


Sometimes I cook them in the crock pot and then broil them for a few minutes and sometimes just bake them. I use Diana Sauce - like a bbq sauce.

I really like beef short ribs too, but they don't seem to be on sale very often so haven't had them in a very long time. We used to get beef from my in-laws when we lived in Alberta and I baked the beef ribs with tomato soup, onions and garlic served with noodles. They were delicious; makes me want them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I spent some time scanning more photos this afternoon


Were there eight brothers and sisters? Or some cousins in the pic?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol: When my kids were little we had all kind of sports games to go to. Our a/c leaked water in the floor board in our station wagon. We sprouted grass in the floor. I need to remember to put that in my book when I write it. :lol:  :shock: :roll: :lol: I think the mud was in the boys cleats with the seeds.


Please put me on the list for your book CB!! It will be a treasure, but will probably take me forever to finish reading it because I'll be laughing so hard.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://petapixel.com/2013/09/23/didnt-people-smile-old-photos/


That was intersting. Even in later years there weren't many photos where Oma smiled - but she wasn't a very happy person in general.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sometimes I cook them in the crock pot and then broil them for a few minutes and sometimes just bake them. I use Diana Sauce - like a bbq sauce.
> 
> I really like beef short ribs too, but they don't seem to be on sale very often so haven't had them in a very long time. We used to get beef from my in-laws when we lived in Alberta and I baked the beef ribs with tomato soup, onions and garlic served with noodles. They were delicious; makes me want them.


Yes the crock pot makes them nice and tender. There are not many sales for ribs lately. I got a rump roast and it cost almost $14. It shrunk . I was going to use it for 2 meals but that is not going to happen.
I have a full day ahead of me tomorrow. I need to turn the lights out. Goodnight to everyone even our friends that are not posting right now. Love y'all.♥ His Mercies are new every morning.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> These are about 4 foot tall now. Not like bonzai. Just trim them so they look the same size.


That shouldn't be a problem then. I trimmed mine to make them bushier and more rounded.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Please put me on the list for your book CB!! It will be a treasure, but will probably take me forever to finish reading it because I'll be laughing so hard.


I will just write what is on my facebook page. That should be enough for a book. It would be funny. Maybe put the pine trees on top of the pool cover and the horses in my yard and the goats at the door wanting in or the goose that sat on my diving board or Mitch acting like a Billy goat standing on the window sills. I am getting silly. Good night.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Were there eight brothers and sisters? Or some cousins in the pic?


8 kids in Dad's family (5 boys and 3 girls) and 9 kids in Mom's family (5 girls and 4 boys)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes the crock pot makes them nice and tender. There are not many sales for ribs lately. I got a rump roast and it cost almost $14. It shrunk . I was going to use it for 2 meals but that is not going to happen.
> I have a full day ahead of me tomorrow. I need to turn the lights out. Goodnight to everyone even our friends that are not posting right now. Love y'all.♥ His Mercies are new every morning.


Good night CB! See you tomorrow.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Just wanted to say good morning before I head off to run errands. It is so nice out today, I think I will finish power washing the fencing later this afternoon. Might even feel motivated to scrub/wash off the mildew on the side of the house. Who knows. I mean walking around Cosco can be an exhausting experience


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Just wanted to say good morning before I head off to run errands. It is so nice out today, I think I will finish power washing the fencing later this afternoon. Might even feel motivated to scrub/wash off the mildew on the side of the house. Who knows. I mean walking around Cosco can be an exhausting experience


Wow. You sure have energy today. I do not...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> And she was smart to plan ahead and have everything organized before he even knew she was leaving.


I wonder if Scientology was a major factor in the breakup. There was a report on Scientology a few weeks ago - interviews with a man who left - and he made it sound bad.

Greta Van Susteren was a Scientologist at one time - don't know if she still is. She and Tom Cruise are an unlikely combination, that's for sure. Now she does a lot with Franklin Graham, and that seems to suit her personality better to me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's a long way from home! Do you think he hitched a ride with someone?


Friends of ours had a big German Shepherd - he looked intimidating, but he was so timid, scared to death of storms. If he ever got loose, all they had to do was set off a firecracker. He thought it was a storm and immediately ran home!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He was my DD's dog then. He stayed at my house more than he did at hers. We bought him from her and she got other dogs. They came to my house too. We were always have people at our house and they liked the company. Anyway Mitch ran off when it thundered and got lost in a bad storm. We looked and couldn't find him. My DD put an ad in the paper. Someone called her and said one day Mitch was sitting outsider her door . He looked like an orphan . She took him to the vet had him bathed and shots. She loved him but knew he was someone else. It happened to be my DR. She gave him to my DD and she brought him home to us. We don't know how he got so far away but God sent him to someone that took care of him for us. We had him 15 mores years. The dog had more lives than a cat. I miss my little boy.


That's such a nice story, CB. Heartwarming. You must have been overjoyed to get him back.

When your twin (DD) got married, she had a big dog (Goldie), and DH had a big dog, Candy. The dogs played and were crazy about each other. Candy liked to roam and jumped the fence, and Goldie followed her. They tried everything to keep them in.

One day, Candy got out and never came back. That was so sad because SIL had had her for a long time and we never knew what happened to her. They looked and looked but never found her.

I was worried about Goldie losing her playmate because they did everything together. But she seemed to accept it all right.

They used to roughhouse a lot, but when Candy left, Goldie was much less rowdy. Now she's getting old and a little stiff.

If she's lying beside the dining room table and you need to get over there, she always tries to get out of the way. Usually the person gets there before she can get up, so she can go back to resting, but she is such a dear trying to get out of the way.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.westernjournalism.com/watch-michelles-race-baiting-shredded-by-black-guy-who-gives-her-a-must-see-history-lesson/
> 
> Bon sent this to me today and I ask her if i could post it on here.
> 
> Hope all will watch it as it is an eye opener.


I think it tells us what a lot of people are thinking - and that the Democrats do not have a lock on the election. There are many African-Americans who are working hard, succeeding, and enjoying life.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well they seem to be howling how much they love you and what nice gifts they give you.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Out to supper tonight oh my you won't beleive what was going on under our car. We look out the window of the restruant and Seem three marllard ducks and one female. Well she was not having a good time of it. The boys on the other hand where trying to have a good time but kept getting in each others way. Well MS Duck had enough and took to the sky and who should follow but three love lore males. They made it across the street, could not see what was happening but about three mins later Saw Ms Duck off in the sky flying as fast as her tail feathers would let her. Guess who was following her. Poor thing do hope she found some place to hide from those silly males.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Yarnie and Bonnie. I hope more people realize how much damage Michelle, Sharpton, Jackson and some of those on the liberal threads are causing. It's as bad as the apologists using "white privilege" to lower school standards.


It keeps people down so the stinkin' politicians can pretend to prop them up.

We showed a video in our school for MLK day. It was a great video - cartoon - kids going back in time to when MLK was growing up. They enjoyed it until it went on and on about how badly "whites" treated "blacks." By the end of the movie, everyone felt lousy. The black kids felt bad because of the prejudice, and the white kids felt bad because of the same thing. One group felt like victims and the others felt guilty.

But these black kids were NOT victims, and these white kids deserved NO blame. What a shame that the emotions of children (1st graders) were manipulated in this way.

The video was well done in a way that interested kids, but think how much better it would have been if it had emphasized the great message of MLK, the successes of black people, and the enlightenment of white people. Then the children wouldn't have
been burdened, but encouraged.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Did you see CB's mouse slippers? CB - you should post the pic for Solo :lol: Her puppies might like them as much as my kitties would.


I'd like to see them!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: Your dinner entertainment -- "Duck Calls" performing their version of Mating Calls


Shades of Gray Feathers. :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Love Alfonzo.... I wish there were more like him who speaks up against this Government.


I'd never seen him before. I enjoyed his talk - a little humor and a whole lot of truth.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes it was and must say more interesting then the policeman and his dog after a couple of people whom he caught. Just to much going on for one meal. But must say the price was right no cover charge.


I went to the zoo with my sister and her husband on a trip to Baltimore. DS was maybe 4. The giraffes were doing the ducky dance. Let me tell you, when it's giraffes, that's hard to miss! 
:shock:  
I felt kinda sorry for them. No privacy whatsoever!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB is bringing paint brushes; are you coming to paint too? I'll get more tea or ??


I'd love to join your painting party!

I'll bring brushes and brownies. :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We have outdoor art exhibits downtown; they were treated with an acrylic coating to protect them from the elements and make it easy to wipe them off in case of vandalism. Not sure if it's suitable for your tables, but it has held up well for several years without discolouration.


I also have to paint a table top and some make-shift tables for the porch. I was planning to use acrylic paint. I'm glad to see your post - it sounds like they'll weather the elements.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz.http://en.what-character-are-you.com/d/en/2059/index/12503.html?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=desktop&utm_campaign=trafficcheck
> 
> Your Scottish name is
> Ailsa!
> Ailsa is a girl's name of Norse origin that means "Island of Alfsigr", but also refers to an islet at the mouth of the River Clyde. In turn, "Alfsigr" stands for "elf" or "magical victory."


I'm Malcolm! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Too bad - my real name is Bonnie. I didn't know it was Scottish till I took the test!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz.http://en.what-character-are-you.com/d/en/2059/index/12503.html?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=desktop&utm_campaign=trafficcheck
> 
> Your Scottish name is
> Ailsa!
> Ailsa is a girl's name of Norse origin that means "Island of Alfsigr", but also refers to an islet at the mouth of the River Clyde. In turn, "Alfsigr" stands for "elf" or "magical victory."


I'm Malcolm! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Too bad - my real name is Bonnie. I didn't know it was Scottish till I took the test!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well I am Donal
> Boys name of Scottish/Irish oringin
> 
> means world mighty brown haired fighter.
> ...


You and me both - I'm Malcolm, the kingly! We'll be co-kings! Although your name DOES sound more kingly.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Going back to previous comments about how the American education system has declined ....

"A third of American 8th graders think Canada, Australia and France are dictatorships" ..... "Only 23 per cent of teens scored at or above proficient on the civics portion of the test in 2014, from which that question was drawn; only 18 per cent did the same for U.S. history."

http://news.nationalpost.com/news/canada/the-new-axis-of-evil-canada-one-third-of-american-8th-graders-think-we-live-in-a-dictatorship

And now that George Soros and Warren Buffett are investing in Canadian oilsands will the pipeline suddenly become less of an environmental evil??

"Who would you put your money on, the guru or the billionaires? A new book by Jeff Rubin, carbon warrior and gadabout economist, says Stephen Harpers dream of an energy superpower is a total bust. As the carbon bubble bursts, billions of dollars of investment and government royalties, not to mention thousands of jobs, are vanishing, he writes. Yeah? Tell that to George Soros. The billionaire investor (and noted left-wing environmental type) just increased his holdings in Suncor, the #1 oilsands producer, by $56 million, shortly after fellow billionaires Warren Buffett and T. Boone Pickens kicked in about $650 million."


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> This is how liberals are killing free speech in America. Anyone not spouting the liberal/socialist line is attacked by claims of racism, gay-bashing, or being uncaring toward the poor. Their plan is to silence truth and criticism of their crazy ideas. They claim black people can't be racist, a foolish idea. They claim unborn babies aren't babies even when they feel and react to pain. They love their dogs and treat them like children, but approve of tearing babies limb from limb. Anything they want to do in their lives is good. Want drugs, do dope. They ignore train wrecks caused by engineers high on dope. They ignore the negative results of the socialist plan to kill Christianity, but preach tolerance for religions crucifying Christian children and enslaving women. I don't want to hear about the Women's movement from them. It is hypocrisy.


Liberals are taking away free speech? I don't hear of any liberals ripping out pages of text books or banning books from schools. 
That's what freedom is, having a choice to read or not to read, get it.

My dear, who puts the laws in against freedoms? 
Name me any liberal states that have put discriminatory laws in? 
Where are they?
Which states have put in voting restrictions and who controls them?
Do you think just some people should be allowed to vote or all people?

Racists. Not many liberals put on white hoods at night and then go to their churches and pretend they are loving and upstanding citizens.
Yes, some black people are racist too, wouldn't you be after 250 years being enslaved and discriminated against?

Abortion? I get that you don't like abortion and also most liberals don't but liberals don't want to take away someone freedom of choice over that personal decision.

Gay bashing. Yup that's what some of you do until of course your child has the courage to open up to someone, probably not you the parent. Then all of the sudden it's okay to be gay.

Uncaring towards the poor. Who wants to keep cutting the funds that help the poor who need it because they can't get a fair paying job?

Who keeps trying to put religion into government? It doesn't belong there.

Who in government is stopping, at the risk to the population, infracture bills going through?

Who in the supreme court passed Citizens United? Yes, now the large corporations are buying the voting. Thank-you SC?

Do you know of any Liberal Governors that are putting mandates out to actually stop their employees from using the word climate change etc.?
That's a little discriminatory to say tbe least.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I like jigsaw puzzles, and there's a great website I'd like to recommend to anyone else who likes them. You can choose a puzzle, then choose how many pieces you want it to be. If you're busy, it can be a quick relaxing moment.

So many pretty puzzles! There are many more than you see when you open the website. Once you do one puzzle, there are many, many more. If you're interested.

http://www.jigsawplanet.com/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> That's such a nice story, CB. Heartwarming. You must have been overjoyed to get him back.
> 
> When your twin (DD) got married, she had a big dog (Goldie), and DH had a big dog, Candy. The dogs played and were crazy about each other. Candy liked to roam and jumped the fence, and Goldie followed her. They tried everything to keep them in.
> 
> ...


Maybe Goldie wasn't quite as lonely because she still had the kids. That's hard when they didn't know what happened to Candy. Some dogs are geniuses at getting out.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I think it tells us what a lot of people are thinking - and that the Democrats do not have a lock on the election. There are many African-Americans who are working hard, succeeding, and enjoying life.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> It keeps people down so the stinkin' politicians can pretend to prop them up.
> 
> We showed a video in our school for MLK day. It was a great video - cartoon - kids going back in time to when MLK was growing up. They enjoyed it until it went on and on about how badly "whites" treated "blacks." By the end of the movie, everyone felt lousy. The black kids felt bad because of the prejudice, and the white kids felt bad because of the same thing. One group felt like victims and the others felt guilty.
> 
> ...


I agree with you Bonnie - we need to remember the past and not repeat the same mistakes, but emphasize the success at moving forward and how we can continue to improve.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I'd like to see them!


They were cute in an ugly, realistic way.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I went to the zoo with my sister and her husband on a trip to Baltimore. DS was maybe 4. The giraffes were doing the ducky dance. Let me tell you, when it's giraffes, that's hard to miss!
> :shock:
> I felt kinda sorry for them. No privacy whatsoever!


 :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I'd love to join your painting party!
> 
> I'll bring brushes and brownies. :-D


 :thumbup: After the painting is done we can head back south for the pool party at CB's (the sprouting pines should be gone by then!)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Please put me on the list for your book CB!! It will be a treasure, but will probably take me forever to finish reading it because I'll be laughing so hard.


I will have to dedicate a chapter to my Denim Friends. What category would it be in? :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That was intersting. Even in later years there weren't many photos where Oma smiled - but she wasn't a very happy person in general.


If I had that many kids I probably wouldn't have a smile on my face either. I would be too tired.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That shouldn't be a problem then. I trimmed mine to make them bushier and more rounded.


Ok I will to it then when the rain stops. Thanks


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> 8 kids in Dad's family (5 boys and 3 girls) and 9 kids in Mom's family (5 girls and 4 boys)


My paternal grandparents had 12 kids with 2 dead at a young and 2 miscarriages. My maternal grand parent 8. 
I could not have done it. Three almost killed me. I think that was just the way of life before birth control.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Just wanted to say good morning before I head off to run errands. It is so nice out today, I think I will finish power washing the fencing later this afternoon. Might even feel motivated to scrub/wash off the mildew on the side of the house. Who knows. I mean walking around Cosco can be an exhausting experience


What kind of vitamin to you take? I need some. 
Enjoy your day. We have to go for DH's check up today. Also Jojo is spending the night at the vet. He had foot surgery today. Please keep him in your prayers. He won't be happy away from home.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Wow. You sure have energy today. I do not...


How is the house coming LL?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I wonder if Scientology was a major factor in the breakup. There was a report on Scientology a few weeks ago - interviews with a man who left - and he made it sound bad.
> 
> Greta Van Susteren was a Scientologist at one time - don't know if she still is. She and Tom Cruise are an unlikely combination, that's for sure. Now she does a lot with Franklin Graham, and that seems to suit her personality better to me.


I didn't know that about Greta. I don't think she could be with Franklin Graham and still believe that way. Yes she fits right in with Franklin.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's such a nice story, CB. Heartwarming. You must have been overjoyed to get him back.
> 
> When your twin (DD) got married, she had a big dog (Goldie), and DH had a big dog, Candy. The dogs played and were crazy about each other. Candy liked to roam and jumped the fence, and Goldie followed her. They tried everything to keep them in.
> 
> ...


Oh that is so sad.
Jojo was inside the house last night after his bath and he kept looking for Mitch.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'd like to see them!


Go look at my facebook. My DD put them on there to scare me. We are both scared of mice but we call them RATS.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I went to the zoo with my sister and her husband on a trip to Baltimore. DS was maybe 4. The giraffes were doing the ducky dance. Let me tell you, when it's giraffes, that's hard to miss!
> :shock:
> I felt kinda sorry for them. No privacy whatsoever!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'd love to join your painting party!
> 
> I'll bring brushes and brownies. :-D


Bring you chairs and we can help you. Oh and you paint and brushes. :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'd love to join your painting party!
> 
> I'll bring brushes and brownies. :-D


Can I have a crust piece? Gali likes the crust piece maybe she will let you use her brownie crust pan.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm Malcolm! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Too bad - my real name is Bonnie. I didn't know it was Scottish till I took the test!


You do have a Scottish name. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> They were cute in an ugly, realistic way.


Yikes! I can't get away from those monsters. I am running now. Jumping on my oak table. DD is doing the splits in the air then running. 
No cute anywhere in that picture WCK :-o :shock: :!: :|


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: After the painting is done we can head back south for the pool party at CB's (the sprouting pines should be gone by then!)


We will be planting the pines soon. :| :-o :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> They were cute in an ugly, realistic way.


These slippers are a riot. Would scare a lot of people.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How is the house coming LL?


Hi CB. Shingles on roof are done. Some windows in. They are working on the heating and plumbing now. Thank you for asking.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> They were cute in an ugly, realistic way.


Oh, my, I think in the middle of he night, I would try to "kill" them!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We will be planting the pines soon. :| :-o :lol:


A funeral home here was giving away free white pine seedlings! DH picked 2 up yesterday & they gave him a birch seedling that looks dead!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Good afternoon, I was put into the bed yesterday by an earache that hurt so bad that I took a strong pain pill. Couldn't get into dr so today I'm headed to a NP at a local drug store!

I was so dizzy that DH had to help me to bathroom. I told him many thanks for being so helpful when I'm sick.

I felt fine when I awoke, then ears stared tingling then intense pain so fast that DH had to help me to bed. I was on Cortisone the last time.

This IPAD has gone nuts as I look at typing & it has words that I didn't type!
It puts ? Everywhere!

Headed to NP, chat later.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good afternoon, I was put into the bed yesterday by an earache that hurt so bad that I took a strong pain pill. Couldn't get into dr so today I'm headed to a NP at a local drug store!
> 
> I was so dizzy that DH had to help me to bathroom. I told him many thanks for being so helpful when I'm sick.
> 
> ...


Oh no Janie! Get to the dr before the vertigo hits you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good afternoon, I was put into the bed yesterday by an earache that hurt so bad that I took a strong pain pill. Couldn't get into dr so today I'm headed to a NP at a local drug store!
> 
> I was so dizzy that DH had to help me to bathroom. I told him many thanks for being so helpful when I'm sick.
> 
> ...


Janeway, it sounds like an ear infection. Make sure you have it treated. Do not take the antibiotic "ZPac". It does not work well on ears. You need to have a 10 day prescription.

Let me know how it goes. I feel your pain.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope all her "crazy" is posted out in the open.


It is all coming out but Hillary and the other Democrats are just sloughing it off as though it should be of no concern. She's all they have so they have to stand behind her. It is really sad.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Did you see CB's mouse slippers? CB - you should post the pic for Solo :lol: Her puppies might like them as much as my kitties would.


Thanks WCK. Just what I need, instead of getting under my feet, they will now be attacking my feet.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

double post - I blame obama. :wink:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

double post

Well, I tried to delete my double post and ended making two useless posts instead. I guess it was too late to edit.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, my, I think in the middle of he night, I would try to "kill" them!


Oh - they were the slippers?????? I thought they were real. Gee whiz, I am so dumb.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi CB. Shingles on roof are done. Some windows in. They are working on the heating and plumbing now. Thank you for asking.


It must be fun watching it go up!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good afternoon, I was put into the bed yesterday by an earache that hurt so bad that I took a strong pain pill. Couldn't get into dr so today I'm headed to a NP at a local drug store!
> 
> I was so dizzy that DH had to help me to bathroom. I told him many thanks for being so helpful when I'm sick.
> 
> ...


Oh, my - I hope you get help fast, Janie.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> You're absolutely right, Yarnie! It is shameful and disgusting what the left does to sow discord among peoples.


It's all about control. They want the masses to stay angry. This way they will concentrate on their anger toward others and not see what is being done to them, and how they are being used


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Twenty-two scandals! She's not fit to be president. There's no telling what she'd do to this country because we can't believe anything she says. Surely the world knows they can't believe her either. They all witnessed Benghazi. She would have no respect in the world except from those who gave to her foundation and would be gleefully waiting for their rewards.


Unfortunately there are people out there that just don't care what she has done/not done and will vote for her no matter what. One newscaster described her as not campaigning for president, but rather campaigning AS president.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No storm damage that I know of. It just poured for awhile. More coming our way. So much rain this year. Our yard is grown up again and wet. I don't have to water my flowers tho.


With all our recent rain I have a lake in my front yard. The grass has grown as well and hides the water unless you go out there and look. The front yard always takes a long time to drain off the water. We are expecting rain from now through the weekend. Perhaps I should inflate the kayak, just in case.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I like jigsaw puzzles, and there's a great website I'd like to recommend to anyone else who likes them. You can choose a puzzle, then choose how many pieces you want it to be. If you're busy, it can be a quick relaxing moment.
> 
> So many pretty puzzles! There are many more than you see when you open the website. Once you do one puzzle, there are many, many more. If you're interested.
> 
> http://www.jigsawplanet.com/


Thanks for the link Bonnie. They can be so addicting.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> That's such a nice story, CB. Heartwarming. You must have been overjoyed to get him back.
> 
> When your twin (DD) got married, she had a big dog (Goldie), and DH had a big dog, Candy. The dogs played and were crazy about each other. Candy liked to roam and jumped the fence, and Goldie followed her. They tried everything to keep them in.
> 
> ...


Perhaps Goldie accepted it because she knew what happened to Candy. In a sense, Goldie had closure whereas your DD didn't.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> They were cute in an ugly, realistic way.


WCK, those are just down right creepy.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh - they were the slippers?????? I thought they were real. Gee whiz, I am so dumb.


They look real! I'd love a pair. I wonder where I could find them. I could really upset people!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi CB. Shingles on roof are done. Some windows in. They are working on the heating and plumbing now. Thank you for asking.


Sounds like good progress is being made. I hope everything stays on schedule.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Sounds like good progress is being made. I hope everything stays on schedule.


We are confident they will be on schedule. All the other people who have had houses built here say that they finsh early! They are completely organized. If we go on the property while workmen are there, we are are fined $100.00.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I think it tells us what a lot of people are thinking - and that the Democrats do not have a lock on the election. There are many African-Americans who are working hard, succeeding, and enjoying life.


Yeah, like President Obama.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I spent some time scanning more photos this afternoon


Good looking gr.grandparents and grandparents, Kitty. They had good looking kids, too. Thanks for sharing.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes you know he was turning over. So disappointing to hear her speaking. We are going backwards instead of forward.


Yes, they call themselves 'progressive' but in reality the results of their policies are regressive! :thumbdown: :evil:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I thought it was interesting that the older boys had longer hair and my dad and the other younger boys had shaved heads.


I my grandparents' family photo, of my oldest uncle's First Communion, the kids' (all boys) heads are all shaved. I think it may have been to prevent the spread of lice. Or, to control it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We don't have the maple seed we have the pine. My mother came over today. She fell out laughing I said why are you laughing? She pointed at my pool cover. Thousands of pine cone seeds had sprouted on the top of the cover. I forgot I had told her about it.  :roll: The top cover is drawing water from below.


You're probably glad you gave your Mom a chuckle. But, those seeds must be a royal pain, esp. on the pool cover. I don't have a tree on my property, but I sure do get a lot of leaves and seeds, all the time. The wind.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Pork and baked; they were yummy - haven't made ribs for a long time.
> 
> Hope the storm didn't cause any damage.


I like to bake my pork ribs, and then add sauerkraut to it and bake it some more. Delicious!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Good one, bet he won't bow to him like he did the muslim king or what ever that one was.
> 
> It will be a photo op with Obama looking wonderful as usual and the pope may even look good or look dumb founded at the whole thing. I go for the last, but sure it will be the first. The pope is to kind of a person to do anything unkind even in a picture.


Is it too much to hope for a conversion??? ;-)


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm Malcolm! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Too bad - my real name is Bonnie. I didn't know it was Scottish till I took the test!


So was mine. Weird huh?

Had fun at Costco. Spent way too much (again). I convinced my friend that we should go today, because I am positive that Memorial Day will sneak up on everyone because it is so early this year. Do not want to be in any store in the next couple of days, unless I can sneak in at 7 AM.

Did some power washing, then my arm went numb, so I quit and will do more tomorrow.

Might put a light coat of poly on my table, let it dry overnight. Do another coat tomorrow morning, then another tomorrow night. I have to be patient. I have a tendency to put topcoats on too thick, and they should be really thin.

Off to do some knitting, then paint.

hugs


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi CB. Shingles on roof are done. Some windows in. They are working on the heating and plumbing now. Thank you for asking.


Glad to hear things are moving along.

I love building houses. I really want to do one. I just love the entire process. So now I am just relegated to painting furniture. Hopefully, this to will pass.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, they call themselves 'progressive' but in reality the results of their policies are regressive! :thumbdown: :evil:


This is absolutely true!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Glad to hear things are moving along.
> 
> I love building houses. I really want to do one. I just love the entire process. So now I am just relegated to painting furniture. Hopefully, this to will pass.


We designed our last house that I loved sooooo much. So, this one - well, I do not have my heart in it as I did the last one. I let my husband take over and design it all. Picked out my kitchen and livng room furniture - that's it. Actually, I made so many mistakes in the last house that I felt it was better for everyone for me to stay out of it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Unfortunately there are people out there that just don't care what she has done/not done and will vote for her no matter what. One newscaster described her as not campaigning for president, but rather campaigning AS president.


Like our present president, she has a very haughty air. Maybe she feels like a queen? Totally obnoxious, in my opinion.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks for the link Bonnie. They can be so addicting.


Yes!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Perhaps Goldie accepted it because she knew what happened to Candy. In a sense, Goldie had closure whereas your DD didn't.


I really don't know. She wasn't with Candy at the time. Maybe it was because she had lived without Candy before?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> They look real! I'd love a pair. I wonder where I could find them. I could really upset people!


You are a bad girl, LL!! :wink:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> We are confident they will be on schedule. All the other people who have had houses built here say that they finsh early! They are completely organized. If we go on the property while workmen are there, we are are fined $100.00.


That's pretty amazing. It's also a very good testimony for them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good looking gr.grandparents and grandparents, Kitty. They had good looking kids, too. Thanks for sharing.♥


I've been going through family photos, dating, categorizing by year, then putting them in order in the albums, etc. I already have many albums and photo boxes filled, and my unfiled photos go back to 1986! Big job, almost finished. I love doing it. I keep taking pix of the pix and sending by phone to the kids. Some are so funny. 
After everything is in its proper place, I have to go through and get rid of dark or blurry photos, then they'll go in boxes for the kids to share when DH and I die and they are stuck with all our junk! I'm trying to make it easier for them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I like to bake my pork ribs, and then add sauerkraut to it and bake it some more. Delicious!


I'll bet it is!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Is it too much to hope for a conversion??? ;-)


Miracles do happen.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> This is absolutely true!


Regressive and oppressive.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> double post - I blame obama. :wink:


 :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> With all our recent rain I have a lake in my front yard. The grass has grown as well and hides the water unless you go out there and look. The front yard always takes a long time to drain off the water. We are expecting rain from now through the weekend. Perhaps I should inflate the kayak, just in case.


Good idea to bring the kayak out. We could use one too . I could use some waders :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> So was mine. Weird huh?
> 
> Had fun at Costco. Spent way too much (again). I convinced my friend that we should go today, because I am positive that Memorial Day will sneak up on everyone because it is so early this year. Do not want to be in any store in the next couple of days, unless I can sneak in at 7 AM.
> 
> ...


Do you sand in between the coats? Yes you need to have thin coats.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> We designed our last house that I loved sooooo much. So, this one - well, I do not have my heart in it as I did the last one. I let my husband take over and design it all. Picked out my kitchen and livng room furniture - that's it. Actually, I made so many mistakes in the last house that I felt it was better for everyone for me to stay out of it.


You will enjoy your new house. There are always imperfections. I can't wait to see you pictures of your house. Let Dh do the rest you kick back and enjoy. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Like our present president, she has a very haughty air. Maybe she feels like a queen? Totally obnoxious, in my opinion.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I asked him and he doesn't remember. It seems to have been a one time thing because they had hair in other photos.


I have heard that shaving heads was one treatment for lice. I am not saying that the relatives of WCK had lice, but there was little other treatment a long time ago. They'd shave the head, use a petroleum product on the head, and wait for re-growth. Vaseline is used by some today, but I don't know how long ago Vaseline was created. I guess that I could google it. It might have been useful to shave heads during haying season too. It would certainly have been cooler.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I've been going through family photos, dating, categorizing by year, then putting them in order in the albums, etc. I already have many albums and photo boxes filled, and my unfiled photos go back to 1986! Big job, almost finished. I love doing it. I keep taking pix of the pix and sending by phone to the kids. Some are so funny.
> After everything is in its proper place, I have to go through and get rid of dark or blurry photos, then they'll go in boxes for the kids to share when DH and I die and they are stuck with all our junk! I'm trying to make it easier for them.


You are so good. If you want you can do mine. I would have a break down if I tried to do all of that.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You are a bad girl, LL!! :wink:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's pretty amazing. It's also a very good testimony for them.


They have a great reputation.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I've been going through family photos, dating, categorizing by year, then putting them in order in the albums, etc. I already have many albums and photo boxes filled, and my unfiled photos go back to 1986! Big job, almost finished. I love doing it. I keep taking pix of the pix and sending by phone to the kids. Some are so funny.
> After everything is in its proper place, I have to go through and get rid of dark or blurry photos, then they'll go in boxes for the kids to share when DH and I die and they are stuck with all our junk! I'm trying to make it easier for them.


Come on over. I need you!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Kayak seems to be the way to go Solo. think CB you may want more then hip waders.

CB lovely water pond trees seem to be getting on very good growth.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> So was mine. Weird huh?
> 
> Had fun at Costco. Spent way too much (again). I convinced my friend that we should go today, because I am positive that Memorial Day will sneak up on everyone because it is so early this year. Do not want to be in any store in the next couple of days, unless I can sneak in at 7 AM.
> 
> ...


Can I ask when do you take a day off and just do nothing?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LL seen your post about house. Only aboauat two more months and you will be able to make it yours.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I must have been tired I fell asleep this afternoon and slept 3 hours. Now I feel more tired.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Regressive and oppressive.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Kayak seems to be the way to go Solo. think CB you may want more then hip waders.
> 
> CB lovely water pond trees seem to be getting on very good growth.


There are really more just sinking to the bottom. That is the same tarp that the pony next door got in the middle of and laid down. :-o :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I must have been tired I fell asleep this afternoon and slept 3 hours. Now I feel more tired.


It is the cooties we have. Now my son has it and is tired. I am going to Dr. in the morning. I am still sick of coughing. :shock: :roll:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm home feeling somewhat better more ear drops with antibiotics in them so guess they treat the infection. I need to do laundry but it will have to wait until I'm better.

Going back to bed.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'm home feeling somewhat better more ear drops with antibiotics in them so guess they treat the infection. I need to do laundry but it will have to wait until I'm better.
> 
> Going back to bed.


I am glad you checked in Janie. I hope you are better after you rest. The laundry will wait on you. XX♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I will have to dedicate a chapter to my Denim Friends. What category would it be in? :XD:


One of these?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My paternal grandparents had 12 kids with 2 dead at a young and 2 miscarriages. My maternal grand parent 8.
> I could not have done it. Three almost killed me. I think that was just the way of life before birth control.


My parents had 4 of us but DH is the 6th out of 8 children. And his mother was an only child! She had brown hair in their wedding pic but was totally white before she was 35 - she skipped grey all together.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh that is so sad.
> Jojo was inside the house last night after his bath and he kept looking for Mitch.


How is Jojo doing today?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yikes! I can't get away from those monsters. I am running now. Jumping on my oak table. DD is doing the splits in the air then running.
> No cute anywhere in that picture WCK :-o :shock: :!: :|


But the cats would love playing with them :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We will be planting the pines soon. :| :-o :lol:


Wow - you do have the beginnings of a mini forest! And you have your own song:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi CB. Shingles on roof are done. Some windows in. They are working on the heating and plumbing now. Thank you for asking.


Good news on the house progress!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: After the painting is done we can head back south for the pool party at CB's (the sprouting pines should be gone by then!)


 :lol: :lol:  :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Good afternoon, I was put into the bed yesterday by an earache that hurt so bad that I took a strong pain pill. Couldn't get into dr so today I'm headed to a NP at a local drug store!
> 
> I was so dizzy that DH had to help me to bathroom. I told him many thanks for being so helpful when I'm sick.
> 
> ...


Hope you're feeling much better by now Janie!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I didn't know that about Greta. I don't think she could be with Franklin Graham and still believe that way. Yes she fits right in with Franklin.


I agree with you, CB, about Greta. One can't be both.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good afternoon, I was put into the bed yesterday by an earache that hurt so bad that I took a strong pain pill. Couldn't get into dr so today I'm headed to a NP at a local drug store!
> 
> I was so dizzy that DH had to help me to bathroom. I told him many thanks for being so helpful when I'm sick.
> 
> ...


Hope all is ok with you, Janie.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh - they were the slippers?????? I thought they were real. Gee whiz, I am so dumb.


They are very realistic. Too yucky for me.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It's all about control. They want the masses to stay angry. This way they will concentrate on their anger toward others and not see what is being done to them, and how they are being used


You know them well, Solo! :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh - they were the slippers?????? I thought they were real. Gee whiz, I am so dumb.


Everyone thought they looked real! - that's why CB was up on the table :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Unfortunately there are people out there that just don't care what she has done/not done and will vote for her no matter what. One newscaster described her as not campaigning for president, but rather campaigning AS president.


I also heard that. :thumbdown:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hi Jokim - how are you tonight? Has the rain stopped yet?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks for the link Bonnie. They can be so addicting.


Yes, I'm trying to finish one right now. :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> They look real! I'd love a pair. I wonder where I could find them. I could really upset people!


You have a streak of the practical joker LL! Better be careful though - your feet might get attacked by dogs and cats :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I my grandparents' family photo, of my oldest uncle's First Communion, the kids' (all boys) heads are all shaved. I think it may have been to prevent the spread of lice. Or, to control it.


I wondered about that, but Dad was too young to remember and my uncles are all gone. Odd that none of the older boys had their heads shaved.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I like to bake my pork ribs, and then add sauerkraut to it and bake it some more. Delicious!


Mom used to make them that way too!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are so good. If you want you can do mine. I would have a break down if I tried to do all of that.


For some reason, I love doing it. At first it was overwhelming, but then once I had a plan, it was okay.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> They have a great reputation.


i'm glad you found someone like that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Come on over. I need you!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I must have been tired I fell asleep this afternoon and slept 3 hours. Now I feel more tired.


You were probably worn out from all that darn coughing. I'm glad you could sleep.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> There are really more just sinking to the bottom. That is the same tarp that the pony next door got in the middle of and laid down. :-o :lol:


That must be a magical tarp that can support a pony and grow a grove of pine trees!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is the cooties we have. Now my son has it and is tired. I am going to Dr. in the morning. I am still sick of coughing. :shock: :roll:


Still coughing? I hope he gives you something to shake it. I'll bet your ribs are sore.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'm home feeling somewhat better more ear drops with antibiotics in them so guess they treat the infection. I need to do laundry but it will have to wait until I'm better.
> 
> Going back to bed.


Good. I hope the pain doesn't come back at all.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'm home feeling somewhat better more ear drops with antibiotics in them so guess they treat the infection. I need to do laundry but it will have to wait until I'm better.
> 
> Going back to bed.


Get well, Janie.♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> One of these?


Both are true. I like piglet's picture, but I like what the orange one says. You sure have a knack for finding just the right things, WCK!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> My parents had 4 of us but DH is the 6th out of 8 children. And his mother was an only child! She had brown hair in their wedding pic but was totally white before she was 35 - she skipped grey all together.


My son-in-law is the oldest of nine! Now he has five of his own. He can tune out anything - could read a book in a tornado!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Wow - you do have the beginnings of a mini forest! And you have your own song:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Wow - you do have the beginnings of a mini forest! And you have your own song:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Jokim - how are you tonight? Has the rain stopped yet?


I am fine, Kitty. Thank you for asking. 
What rain? We have not had our avge. rainfall for the month of April and are below avge for the first 4 months in precip. It looks like it'll continue through May. Tomorrow I'm fixing my leaky hoses. My roses need water. In a couple of spots the hoses leak too much. ;-)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I've been going through family photos, dating, categorizing by year, then putting them in order in the albums, etc. I already have many albums and photo boxes filled, and my unfiled photos go back to 1986! Big job, almost finished. I love doing it. I keep taking pix of the pix and sending by phone to the kids. Some are so funny.
> After everything is in its proper place, I have to go through and get rid of dark or blurry photos, then they'll go in boxes for the kids to share when DH and I die and they are stuck with all our junk! I'm trying to make it easier for them.


It's a big job, but a very good idea for you to go through and organize them Bonnie. Your kids might not remember all the people and details. My parents had forgotten about some of the people and places when we went through them so we will have some mystery pics.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Everyone thought they looked real! - that's why CB was up on the table :lol:


She made a cute dog, a fox, and so I thought she had made some cute little mousie slippers. Then I saw THOSE!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> One of these?


Both of those. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I wondered about that, but Dad was too young to remember and my uncles are all gone. Odd that none of the older boys had their heads shaved.


I only theorized about the lice, but I know, in the case of my grandparents' family, the younger boys' shaved heads would serve many purposes, cheaper, cooler, more hygienic. Whereas, in the case of the older boys, they were more able to take better care of themselves than the younger ones.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That must be a magical tarp that can support a pony and grow a grove of pine trees!


It also extends the gardening space.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> My parents had 4 of us but DH is the 6th out of 8 children. And his mother was an only child! She had brown hair in their wedding pic but was totally white before she was 35 - she skipped grey all together.


I know why your MIL's hair turned white. It will do it to you. Also makes you nuts. :shock: :lol: :!:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is the cooties we have. Now my son has it and is tired. I am going to Dr. in the morning. I am still sick of coughing. :shock: :roll:


I hope you can get something for the cough and hopefully Yarnie will be doing better too. That is such a vicious bug. I hope it isn't too bad for your son, seems to be worse for some than others.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How is Jojo doing today?


He is still in hospital. He will get to come home tomorrow. He had knots between his toes and another knot on his foot. We talked to vet and said he was looking around trying to see where he was. Poor baby. He will be doing the drama thing tomorrow like Solo's dog but he will have a reason this time.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Wow - you do have the beginnings of a mini forest! And you have your own song:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know why your MIL's hair turned white. It will do it to you. Also makes you nuts. :shock: :lol: :!:


It made me stupid. Especially my strong-willed child, who was given to me last by our God with a sense of humor. I used every brain cell I had to raise just three children. That's my excuse.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I agree with you, CB, about Greta. One can't be both.


Not at all.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He is still in hospital. He will get to come home tomorrow. He had knots between his toes and another knot on his foot. We talked to vet and said he was looking around trying to see where he was. Poor baby. He will be doing the drama thing tomorrow like Solo's dog but he will have a reason this time.


I wonder if you'll have to do any special care. I hope he feels better.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Everyone thought they looked real! - that's why CB was up on the table :lol:


I wasn't on the table for that my own mouse. :XD: :lol: It was over 25 years ago and my Dh still makes fun of me for jumping on the table for a dead mouse. I told him how big it was . He didn't believe me. It was in the trap and swollen so it looked BIG!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Goodnight, Denim Country. Going to bed. Chat again tomorrow.&#9829;


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That must be a magical tarp that can support a pony and grow a grove of pine trees!


Do you want to see the pony now?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> My son-in-law is the oldest of nine! Now he has five of his own. He can tune out anything - could read a book in a tornado!


Funny Bon!
My daddy was like that. My brother and I could fight behind him sleeping on the couch and he wouldn't miss a snore.
Dh is getting there.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I am fine, Kitty. Thank you for asking.
> What rain? We have not had our avge. rainfall for the month of April and are below avge for the first 4 months in precip. It looks like it'll continue through May. Tomorrow I'm fixing my leaky hoses. My roses need water. In a couple of spots the hoses leak too much. ;-)


I hope you get your water system fixes. Are you getting rid of the midge?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> My son-in-law is the oldest of nine! Now he has five of his own. He can tune out anything - could read a book in a tornado!


And he is probably very responsible too! DH is close to some of his siblings and not as much with others. I think it can be hard to be an only child too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> She made a cute dog, a fox, and so I thought she had made some cute little mousie slippers. Then I saw THOSE!


Nononononoo I would not make those ugly things. They do look real. Yikes!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I am fine, Kitty. Thank you for asking.
> What rain? We have not had our avge. rainfall for the month of April and are below avge for the first 4 months in precip. It looks like it'll continue through May. Tomorrow I'm fixing my leaky hoses. My roses need water. In a couple of spots the hoses leak too much. ;-)


Sorry Jokim, I thought that storm front had moved east to your area. We could use some rain here too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It made me stupid. Especially my strong-willed child, who was given to me last by our God with a sense of humor. I used every brain cell I had to raise just three children. That's my excuse.


I know me too. My nerves will never be the same.
All mine are strong willed and stubborn. They take after their Daddy. My teeth are worn down from gritting them . If I had had my last first I would not have had anymore. :-o


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know why your MIL's hair turned white. It will do it to you. Also makes you nuts. :shock: :lol: :!:


She always said it was FIL's fault :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He is still in hospital. He will get to come home tomorrow. He had knots between his toes and another knot on his foot. We talked to vet and said he was looking around trying to see where he was. Poor baby. He will be doing the drama thing tomorrow like Solo's dog but he will have a reason this time.


Poor Jojo - he will need lots of TLC! Will he be able to walk?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> She always said it was FIL's fault :XD:


Yes that too. :shock: :lol: But Dh's hair is whiter than mine so maybe it is my fault. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Poor Jojo - he will need lots of TLC! Will he be able to walk?


I can't see him being able to walk unless he has alot of pain pills. His feet have hurt him for awhile. He came upstairs last night looking for me. I may have to sleep downstairs like I did when Mitch was sick.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> It made me stupid. Especially my strong-willed child, who was given to me last by our God with a sense of humor. I used every brain cell I had to raise just three children. That's my excuse.


A couple of my friends are having a good chuckle as they see their kids face the challenge of raising the grands!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I wasn't on the table for that my own mouse. :XD: :lol: It was over 25 years ago and my Dh still makes fun of me for jumping on the table for a dead mouse. I told him how big it was . He didn't believe me. It was in the trap and swollen so it looked BIG!


The cats have brought up so many mice that they stopped bothering me a long time ago. We didn't have rats in Alberta, but do have them here.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can't see him being able to walk unless he has alot of pain pills. His feet have hurt him for awhile. He came upstairs last night looking for me. I may have to sleep downstairs like I did when Mitch was sick.


I hope his feet heal quickly.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Do you want to see the pony now?


Sure!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Funny Bon!
> My daddy was like that. My brother and I could fight behind him sleeping on the couch and he wouldn't miss a snore.
> Dh is getting there.


I think it's a male talent.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> And he is probably very responsible too! DH is close to some of his siblings and not as much with others. I think it can be hard to be an only child too.


He's naturally the absent-professor type. Very smart. Also very kind. Marriage, parenthood, and work have taught him to be responsible!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Sure!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Morning

Hope everyone is feeling better today. Just watching the news and it looks like showers today around the area today. Cool this morning, and only in the 60's today. I guess no outside work being done today, which is good since I promised my friend that I would help do the finishing touches in her bathroom. Hopefully the weather will be nice for the weekend.

Off for more coffee, chat later.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Morning
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling better today. Just watching the news and it looks like showers today around the area today. Cool this morning, and only in the 60's today. I guess no outside work being done today, which is good since I promised my friend that I would help do the finishing touches in her bathroom. Hopefully the weather will be nice for the weekend.
> 
> Off for more coffee, chat later.


Do you ever take a break you and WeeBee do more in one day then I do in a month.

Do hope weather is good for you. After all your planning and meals to be made


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Eye is Here

Eyes there

Eyes is ever where.

Except my body.

Do you remember a while back I said my body goes out more then I do. Well It is going out to much and I am Jell us.

I get to stay in and cough .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hope JoJo is home and on the mend.

Did they warp his foot?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The 2 tamer ones eat in and out and the others eat on the deck and in the garage. We have a cat door into the garage and the barn and a couple of 3 sided mangers with straw on the deck.


Very nice accommodations!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Another beautiful morning, sunny with a light breeze. The birds are chirping away and a couple of little gray squirrels scampering across the grass.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my oh my Bon You have to post them. I would love to see them.


I'll do that.

Colonel Sanders and George Burns. I haven't the slightest clue who they are, but they were with family pictures. Nothing written on the back.

This shows up much bigger and clearer than the original!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Now that I've learned how to put these pictures on here, here's one of my sweet Mom and me.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Eye is Here
> 
> Eyes there
> 
> ...


  That cough has really got you and CB hard. But you still have your sense of humour.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I'll do that.
> 
> Colonel Sanders and George Burns. I haven't the slightest clue who they are, but they were with family pictures. Nothing written on the back.
> 
> This shows up much bigger and clearer than the original!


 :lol: They do look like Col Sanders and George Burns! Stories that could be told. If we saw a pic of someone we didn't know or named road sign, DH used to make up the most elaborate stories about them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Now that I've learned how to put these pictures on here, here's one of my sweet Mom and me.


That is such a beautiful pic, Bonnie, a real family treasure. Your Dad was a photographer wasn't he? Did he take the photo?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That is such a beautiful pic, Bonnie, a real family treasure. Your Dad was a photographer wasn't he? Did he take the photo?


Thanks, WCK. Yes, he was. I think this was taken before he opened his studio. Judging from the paper, if he did take it, it was with a regular camera, not his good ones. I have a zillion pictures from when I was little.

My mother was the sweetest, gentlest person I've ever known. Great sense of humor and NO temper. Just fun. I was so lucky to have her. I wish I had appreciated her more.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, WCK. Yes, he was. I think this was taken before he opened his studio. Judging from the paper, if he did take it, it was with a regular camera, not his good ones. I have a zillion pictures from when I was little.
> 
> My mother was the sweetest, gentlest person I've ever known. Great sense of humor and NO temper. Just fun. I was so lucky to have her. I wish I had appreciated her more.


From what I've seen, you're very much like your mother! It's a little sad, but I think most of us have to become adults ourselves to really appreciate our parents - that was true for me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Just one more - this one shows her better. You can tell from her hair and dress that this was in the forties. Probably 1946.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Now that I've learned how to put these pictures on here, here's one of my sweet Mom and me.


This is a beautiful, loving photo. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope you get your water system fixes. Are you getting rid of the midge?


I'm singing the praises of duck and electrical tape. Those two things took care of most of the leakage. There is a connection that leaks and it will have to be replaced. I think I'm making headway with the midge. X-fingers..


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry Jokim, I thought that storm front had moved east to your area. We could use some rain here too.


The location, vis a vis the lake, makes a world of difference where the precip. falls. South and east of Buffalo, the rain and snow fall is greater than north of there. You'd be surprised what a great climatological difference a huge body of water makes to the surrounding areas. With the right wind direction, we do get the rain, but not for the past month or so.
Do you remember when this area got 6 ft.+ of snow in Nov. '14? Well, that was generally South Buffalo and points south and east. We, in the northern part of the county, got: 7 inches!!!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> If I had had my last first I would not have had anymore. :-o


Funny, CB, that is what I would sometimes say to my DH, when my younger one was acting up. He was born strong willed! :wink:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can't see him being able to walk unless he has alot of pain pills. His feet have hurt him for awhile. He came upstairs last night looking for me. I may have to sleep downstairs like I did when Mitch was sick.


I hope Jojo isn't in too much pain. Animals can't readily tell you how much it hurts, and that adds to your worry. :-(


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A couple of my friends are having a good chuckle as they see their kids face the challenge of raising the grands!


I always told my kids: someday you will have your own, and know what I went through.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> This is a beautiful, loving photo. Thank you for sharing it.


Thanks, LL. I was glad to, now that I've learned how!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The cats have brought up so many mice that they stopped bothering me a long time ago. We didn't have rats in Alberta, but do have them here.


Is it because you're near the water?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I'm singing the praises of duck and electrical tape. Those two things took care of most of the leakage. There is a connection that leaks and it will have to be replaced. I think I'm making headway with the midge. X-fingers..


Go, Jokim! It always surprises me when they use tape on leaks - but it does work. I guess that explains why we can't ever get the sticky off (the wall, the fridge, etc) with water!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Another beautiful morning, sunny with a light breeze. The birds are chirping away and a couple of little gray squirrels scampering across the grass.


A very idyllic scene, Kitty. Beauty is never far away from us, is it? :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hope JoJo is home and on the mend.
> 
> Did they warp his foot?


Jojo is home. They only did one foot. Yes it is wrapped up. He is in a good mood but doesn't like the way he has to walk. He was hungry. The lady that took care of him said he was a joy. :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'll do that.
> 
> Colonel Sanders and George Burns. I haven't the slightest clue who they are, but they were with family pictures. Nothing written on the back.
> 
> This shows up much bigger and clearer than the original!


You are right Bon. A young Colonel Sanders and George Burns. I wish you knew who they really are. :wink:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Now that I've learned how to put these pictures on here, here's one of my sweet Mom and me.


Two lovely cuties! We're you a "Gerber Baby"? That's what I thought of right away, when I saw your photo, Bonnie.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Now that I've learned how to put these pictures on here, here's one of my sweet Mom and me.


I love that picture! both of you are beautiful. Awww.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Just one more - this one shows her better. You can tell from her hair and dress that this was in the forties. Probably 1946.


Sweet pic. Did your mother smock your dress?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I'm singing the praises of duck and electrical tape. Those two things took care of most of the leakage. There is a connection that leaks and it will have to be replaced. I think I'm making headway with the midge. X-fingers..


Yes I sing the praise of those tapes too . I keep mine hidden so I am not left without any. Good for you and your repair job and getting ahead with the midge.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Just one more - this one shows her better. You can tell from her hair and dress that this was in the forties. Probably 1946.


It does look like the '40 fashions in hair and dress. Very pretty mother daughter pair, Bonnie. We all wish we could have been better to our parents at one time or another. I try to focus on my kids and grands.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

As Christian counselors, pastors and people helpers we often have a hard time discerning between an evil heart and an ordinary sinner who messes up, who isnt perfect, and full of weakness and sin.

I think one of the reasons we dont see evil is because we find it so difficult to believe that evil individuals actually exist. We cant imagine someone deceiving us with no conscience, hurting others with no remorse, spinning outrageous fabrications to ruin someones reputation, or pretending he or she is spiritually committed yet has no fear of God before his or her eyes.

The Bible clearly tells us that among Gods people there are wolves that wear sheeps clothing (Jeremiah 23:14; Titus 1:10; Revelations 2:2). Its true that every human heart is inclined toward sin (Romans 3:23), and that includes evil (Genesis 8:21; James 1:4). We all miss God mark of moral perfection. However, most ordinary sinners do not happily indulge evil urges, nor do we feel good about having them. We feel ashamed and guilty, rightly so (Romans 7:1921). These things are not true of the evil heart.

Below are five indicators that you may be dealing with an evil heart rather than an ordinary sinful heart. If so, it requires a radically different treatment approach.

1. Evil hearts are experts at creating confusion and contention.

They twist the facts, mislead, lie, avoid taking responsibility, deny reality, make up stories, and withhold information. (Psalms 5:8; 10:7; 58:3; 109:25; 140:2; Proverbs 6:13,14; 6:18,19; 12:13; 16:20; 16:27, 28; 30:14; Job 15:35; Jeremiah 18:18; Nehemiah 6:8; Micah 2:1; Matthew 12:34,35; Acts 6:1113; 2 Peter 3:16)

2. Evil hearts are experts at fooling others with their smooth speech and flattering words.

But if you look at the fruit of their lives or the follow through of their words, you will find no real evidence of godly growth or change. Its all smoke and mirrors. (Psalms 50:19; 52:2,3; 57:4; 59:7; 101:7; Proverbs 12:5; 26:2326; 26:28; Job 20:12; Jeremiah 12:6; Matthew 26:59; Acts 6:1113; Romans 16:17,18; 2 Corinthians 11:13,14; 2 Timothy 3:25; 3:13; Titus 1:10,16).

3. Evil hearts crave and demand control, and their highest authority is their own self-reference.

They reject feedback, real accountability, and make up their own rules to live by. They use Scripture to their own advantage but ignore and reject passages that might require self-correction and repentance. (Romans 2:8; Psalms 10; 36:14; 50:1622; 54:5,6; 73:69; Proverbs 21:24; Jude 1:816).

4. Evil hearts play on the sympathies of good-willed people, often trumping the grace card.

They demand mercy but give none themselves. They demand warmth, forgiveness, and intimacy from those they have harmed with no empathy for the pain they have caused and no real intention of making amends or working hard to rebuild broken trust. (Proverbs 21:10; 1 Peter 2:16; Jude 1:4).

5. Evil hearts have no conscience, no remorse.

They do not struggle against sin or evilthey delight in itall the while masquerading as someone of noble character. (Proverbs 2:1415; 10:23; 12:10; 21:27,29; Isaiah 32:6; Romans 1:30; 2 Corinthians 11:1315)

If you are working with someone who exhibits these characteristics, its important that you confront them head on. You must name evil for what it is. The longer you try to reason with them or show mercy towards them, the more you, as the Christian counselor, will become a pawn in his or her game.

They want you to believe that:

1. Their horrible actions should have no serious or painful consequences.

When they say Im sorry, they look to you as the pastor or Christian counselor to be their advocate for amnesty with the person he or she has harmed. They believe grace means they are immediately granted immunity from the relational fallout of their serious sin. They believe forgiveness entitles them to full reconciliation and will pressure you and their victim to comply.

The Bible warns us saying, But when grace is shown to the wicked, they do not learn righteousness; even in a land of uprightness they go on doing evil and do not regard the majesty of the Lord (Isaiah 26:10).

The Bible tells us that talking doesnt wake up evil people, but painful consequences might. Jesus didnt wake up the Pharisees with his talk nor did Gods counsel impact Cain (Genesis 4). In addition, the Bible shows us that when someone is truly sorry for the pain they have caused, he or she is eager to make amends to those they have harmed by their sin (see Zacchaeus response when he repented of his greed in Luke 19).

Tim Keller writes, If you have been the victim of a heinous crime. If you have suffered violence, and the perpetrator (or even the judge) says, Sorry, cant we just let it go? You would say, No, that would be an injustice. Your refusal would rightly have nothing to do with bitterness or vengeance. If you have been badly wronged, you know that saying sorry is never enough. Something else is requiredsome kind of costly payment must be made to put things right.1

As Biblical counselors lets not collude with the evil one by turning our attention to the victim, requiring her to forgive, to forget, to trust again when there has been no evidence of inner change. Proverbs says, Trusting in a treacherous man in time of trouble is like a bad tooth or a foot that slips (Proverbs. 25:19). Its foolishness.

The evil person will also try to get you to believe

2. That if I talk like a gospel-believing Christian I am one, even if my actions dont line up with my talk.

Remember, Satan masquerades as an angel of light (2 Corinthians 11:1315). He knows more true doctrine than you or I will ever know, but his heart is wicked. Why? Because although he knows the truth, he does not believe it or live it.

The Bible has some strong words for those whose actions do not match their talk (1 John 3:17,18; Jeremiah 7:8,10; James 1:22, 26). John the Baptist said it best when he admonished the religious leaders, Prove by the way you live that you have repented of your sins and turned to God (Luke 3:8).

If week after week you hear the talk but there is no change in the walk, you have every reason to question someones relationship with God.

Part of our maturity as spiritual leaders is that we have been trained to discern between good and evil. Why is that so important? Its important because evil usually pretends to be good, and without discernment we can be easily fooled (Hebrews 5:14).

When you confront evil, chances are good that the evil heart will stop counseling with you because the darkness hates the light (John 3:20) and the foolish and evil heart reject correction (Proverbs 9:7,8). But that outcome is far better than allowing the evil heart to believe you are on his or her side, or that hes not that bad or that hes really sorry or that hes changing when, in fact, he is not.

Daniel says, [T]he wicked will continue to be wicked (Daniel 12:10), which begs the question, do you think an evil person can really change?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can't see him being able to walk unless he has alot of pain pills. His feet have hurt him for awhile. He came upstairs last night looking for me. I may have to sleep downstairs like I did when Mitch was sick.


Poor JoJo. I hope he heals quickly.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, LL. I was glad to, now that I've learned how!


I haven't learned how!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I'll do that.
> 
> Colonel Sanders and George Burns. I haven't the slightest clue who they are, but they were with family pictures. Nothing written on the back.
> 
> This shows up much bigger and clearer than the original!


Is Georgie wearing a dress? Maybe he was channeling his Gracie Allen.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Now that I've learned how to put these pictures on here, here's one of my sweet Mom and me.


Oh Bonnie, that is such a beautiful picture. Both of you are beautiful.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'll do that.
> 
> Colonel Sanders and George Burns. I haven't the slightest clue who they are, but they were with family pictures. Nothing written on the back.
> 
> This shows up much bigger and clearer than the original!


Oh Bon I love it. It looks like they are having a drink . It must have been hot as Burns has a head band on. :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Just thought I would pop in and say hello. What a dreary day, hard to get motivated to do anything. Did work on my friends bathroom. On small area to touch up and we are done. Have been doing a lot of knitting today. Each row has 485 stitches, and I have 45 more rows to go, then the picot edging.. But it is going as quickly as it can, easy repeats to remember.

Hope tomorrow will be sunnier. TTFN, need some dinner.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Bon your mom could be a model she is beautiful. Now that little one with her I just want to give her a hug what a cutie Pie. 

!(46 was the year I was born.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim and CB all you need to do is get camouflage duck tape they will never find it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> As Christian counselors, pastors and people helpers we often have a hard time discerning between an evil heart and an ordinary sinner who messes up, who isnt perfect, and full of weakness and sin.
> 
> I think one of the reasons we dont see evil is because we find it so difficult to believe that evil individuals actually exist. We cant imagine someone deceiving us with no conscience, hurting others with no remorse, spinning outrageous fabrications to ruin someones reputation, or pretending he or she is spiritually committed yet has no fear of God before his or her eyes.
> 
> ...


Wise words to live by.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I haven't learned how!


I haven't either. May be we could start a club.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Just thought I would pop in and say hello. What a dreary day, hard to get motivated to do anything. Did work on my friends bathroom. On small area to touch up and we are done. Have been doing a lot of knitting today. Each row has 485 stitches, and I have 45 more rows to go, then the picot edging.. But it is going as quickly as it can, easy repeats to remember.
> 
> Hope tomorrow will be sunnier. TTFN, need some dinner.


Having another fun day just relaxing I see.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Another beautiful morning, sunny with a light breeze. The birds are chirping away and a couple of little gray squirrels scampering across the grass.


Oh to be by you and see the view. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Is Georgie wearing a dress? Maybe he was channeling his Gracie Allen.


Your right it is a dress, and that would mean it is a head band. Looks in back like a hair bow too. Maybe Sanders was having a fling with Burn's wife Gracie.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Jokim and CB all you need to do is get camouflage duck tape they will never find it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Went plant shopping this after noon. Guess what I saw on two car bumper's Wait you are going to go so crazy.


We Are Rready For Hillary Now.


Husband didn't know person was in one of the cars and siad have you ask her about Benghazi yet?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Bon your mom could be a model she is beautiful. Now that little one with her I just want to give her a hug what a cutie Pie.
> 
> !(46 was the year I was born.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I haven't either. May be we could start a club.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I always told my kids: someday you will have your own, and know what I went through.


My mother always told me "Your day will come young lady". Boy did she know what she was talking about. I also had to pay for my Dh's raising that was the worse part. He was a stinker.  :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Poor JoJo. I hope he heals quickly.


He has a bandage on his foot. He is outside sunny right now. He will be fine . He is tough just a cry baby. He weights 109 . I thought he weighted 120 .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh but he was a good boy that is what the lady said. Bet he will be good for a bit as he doesn't want you all to take him back to that place. 

Glad he is doing good though


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Just thought I would pop in and say hello. What a dreary day, hard to get motivated to do anything. Did work on my friends bathroom. On small area to touch up and we are done. Have been doing a lot of knitting today. Each row has 485 stitches, and I have 45 more rows to go, then the picot edging.. But it is going as quickly as it can, easy repeats to remember.
> 
> Hope tomorrow will be sunnier. TTFN, need some dinner.


Are you getting our yesterday rain?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Jokim and CB all you need to do is get camouflage duck tape they will never find it.


We probably have some camoflage tape around here.
:roll: :shock: :!:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Went plant shopping this after noon. Guess what I saw on two car bumper's Wait you are going to go so crazy.
> 
> We Are Rready For Hillary Now.
> 
> Husband didn't know person was in one of the cars and siad have you ask her about Benghazi yet?


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I went to the dr today . I was sicker than I thought .I got a shot of steroids. Two inhalers, antibiotics , allergy pill and cought medicine. I think she forgot the nose spray. Ugh! I hope everyone else is doing better with this sickness. I am dizzy right now it is the cough meds.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I went to the dr today . I was sicker than I thought .I got a shot of steroids. Two inhalers, antibiotics , allergy pill and cought medicine. I think she forgot the nose spray. Ugh! I hope everyone else is doing better with this sickness. I am dizzy right now it is the cough meds.


That will teach you to listen to your friends next time. Guess we will havae to use captial letters.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> That will teach you to listen to your friends next time. Guess we will havae to use captial letters.


Yes thank you for telling me to go to the dr. Now you can thank me for telling you. :XD: :lol:
When have I not been dizzy lately? :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes thank you for telling me to go to the dr. Now you can thank me for telling you. :XD: :lol:
> When have I not been dizzy lately? :shock:


well we can get on the merry go round and feel right at home.

You have always been a bit tippys but never though you were dizzy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am malt t task ing.

typing out instructions for hat.

So WCK if you find a lot of errors it is because I am answering here and typing there .

so if you find answers to post on here on there. Just egg nor.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


That is a good one!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I went to the dr today . I was sicker than I thought .I got a shot of steroids. Two inhalers, antibiotics , allergy pill and cought medicine. I think she forgot the nose spray. Ugh! I hope everyone else is doing better with this sickness. I am dizzy right now it is the cough meds.


Oh, dear. You are sick! The melds will help. Rest!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> The location, vis a vis the lake, makes a world of difference where the precip. falls. South and east of Buffalo, the rain and snow fall is greater than north of there. You'd be surprised what a great climatological difference a huge body of water makes to the surrounding areas. With the right wind direction, we do get the rain, but not for the past month or so.
> Do you remember when this area got 6 ft.+ of snow in Nov. '14? Well, that was generally South Buffalo and points south and east. We, in the northern part of the county, got: 7 inches!!!


Wow, what a difference!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Is it because you're near the water?


I think rats like being near water, although they are in other areas too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Go, Jokim! It always surprises me when they use tape on leaks - but it does work. I guess that explains why we can't ever get the sticky off (the wall, the fridge, etc) with water!


Thank goodness for Goo Gone! It does a great job in getting rid of adhesive


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Jojo is home. They only did one foot. Yes it is wrapped up. He is in a good mood but doesn't like the way he has to walk. He was hungry. The lady that took care of him said he was a joy. :-D


I bet he was glad to be home! How is he doing tonight? Will the other foot have to be done later?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> As Christian counselors, pastors and people helpers we often have a hard time discerning between an evil heart and an ordinary sinner who messes up, who isnt perfect, and full of weakness and sin.
> 
> I think one of the reasons we dont see evil is because we find it so difficult to believe that evil individuals actually exist. We cant imagine someone deceiving us with no conscience, hurting others with no remorse, spinning outrageous fabrications to ruin someones reputation, or pretending he or she is spiritually committed yet has no fear of God before his or her eyes.
> 
> ...


Thanks CB.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Just thought I would pop in and say hello. What a dreary day, hard to get motivated to do anything. Did work on my friends bathroom. On small area to touch up and we are done. Have been doing a lot of knitting today. Each row has 485 stitches, and I have 45 more rows to go, then the picot edging.. But it is going as quickly as it can, easy repeats to remember.
> 
> Hope tomorrow will be sunnier. TTFN, need some dinner.


That's a lot of stitches -- only 21,825 stitches left to go :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think rats like being near water, although they are in other areas too.


Did you know that some rats are called Norweign Rats?

Olie and Lena sure have a time of it with rats and jokes . It is nice to be a norweign now and then. Even if it is only half. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Went plant shopping this after noon. Guess what I saw on two car bumper's Wait you are going to go so crazy.
> 
> We Are Rready For Hillary Now.
> 
> Husband didn't know person was in one of the cars and siad have you ask her about Benghazi yet?


What reply did your husband get from the driver?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He has a bandage on his foot. He is outside sunny right now. He will be fine . He is tough just a cry baby. He weights 109 . I thought he weighted 120 .


Was Daisy happy to see him come home?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My mother always told me "Your day will come young lady". Boy did she know what she was talking about. I also had to pay for my Dh's raising that was the worse part. He was a stinker.  :lol:


Yes, strange as it seems, wives do have to raise their husbands in some cases. I know what you mean, CB.  :-D


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> What reply did your husband get from the driver?


Nothing just a dumb founded look.

I just shook my head and laugh.

You can't make up a better scene then that.

Two cars with that bumper sticker on was a bit to much for Hubby.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I went to the dr today . I was sicker than I thought .I got a shot of steroids. Two inhalers, antibiotics , allergy pill and cought medicine. I think she forgot the nose spray. Ugh! I hope everyone else is doing better with this sickness. I am dizzy right now it is the cough meds.


That's a lot of powerful meds, now you need to make sure to get lots of rest and not over do it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He has a bandage on his foot. He is outside sunny right now. He will be fine . He is tough just a cry baby. He weights 109 . I thought he weighted 120 .


What was wrong with his foot, CB? Did I miss when you explained the reason for his operation?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's a lot of stitches -- only 21,825 stitches left to go :XD:


oh my gosh when you put it that way the # of stitches .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> That will teach you to listen to your friends next time. Guess we will havae to use captial letters.


Are you going back to the doc too Yarnie?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I went to the dr today . I was sicker than I thought .I got a shot of steroids. Two inhalers, antibiotics , allergy pill and cought medicine. I think she forgot the nose spray. Ugh! I hope everyone else is doing better with this sickness. I am dizzy right now it is the cough meds.


Hope all those meds help you get well quickly, CB. Keep us posted on your progress. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Are you going back to the doc too Yarnie?


yes he had me come in after 3 weeks to see how I am doing. So tomorrow I go in . What joy awaits me I do not know. Hope it is not as bad as CB's.

Just as long as I don't cough, I think I will get away with I am getting better.

Wonder how KC is doing with her illness too.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thank goodness for Goo Gone! It does a great job in getting rid of adhesive


I use it all the time, even for scuff marks on the floor. Works great!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Nothing just a dumb founded look.
> 
> I just shook my head and laugh.
> 
> ...


I'll bet they're proud to show off their ignorance, for all to see, aren't they?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am malt t task ing.
> 
> typing out instructions for hat.
> 
> ...


WI is known for multi tasking knitters ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-338615-1.html

Just for you CB. Now this is funny.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> WI is known for multi tasking knitters ...


Where do you find these You have me in stitches get it??? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes he had me come in after 3 weeks to see how I am doing. So tomorrow I go in . What joy awaits me I do not know. Hope it is not as bad as CB's.
> 
> Just as long as I don't cough, I think I will get away with I am getting better.
> 
> Wonder how KC is doing with her illness too.


Sure is a lot bronchial issues around here. Did you have your chest x-rayed, Yarnie?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Did you know that some rats are called Norweign Rats?
> 
> Olie and Lena sure have a time of it with rats and jokes . It is nice to be a norweign now and then. Even if it is only half. :XD: :XD: :XD:


Yeah Nowegian rats are the most common ones here. Have to have a good sense of humour to joke about rats. :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> yes he had me come in after 3 weeks to see how I am doing. So tomorrow I go in . What joy awaits me I do not know. Hope it is not as bad as CB's.
> 
> Just as long as I don't cough, I think I will get away with I am getting better.
> 
> Wonder how KC is doing with her illness too.


Hoping for good news! Are you sleeping better?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-338892-1.html

neat pattern check it out.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-338615-1.html
> 
> Just for you CB. Now this is funny.


Much cuter than CB's slippers :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> As Christian counselors, pastors and people helpers we often have a hard time discerning between an evil heart and an ordinary sinner who messes up, who isnt perfect, and full of weakness and sin.
> 
> I think one of the reasons we dont see evil is because we find it so difficult to believe that evil individuals actually exist. We cant imagine someone deceiving us with no conscience, hurting others with no remorse, spinning outrageous fabrications to ruin someones reputation, or pretending he or she is spiritually committed yet has no fear of God before his or her eyes.
> 
> ...


Excellent summation of discerning between a truly evil person and a soul who tries to be good but sometimes fails.
Thank you, CB, for sharing this with us. I don't think I ever met a truly evil person. At least I'm not aware of it. I don't think I would like to be around a person who is truly evil, not one as described in #5.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hoping for good news! Are you sleeping better?


Did good last night Dr. gave me codine to help me sleep . Just don't know how much to take. So will ask him to put it into teaspoon amounts for me.

May not be taking enough.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Where do you find these You have me in stitches get it??? :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: You should be keeping us in fish


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Did you get out golfing yesterday Jokim?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Our new little great nephew has now arrived in Australia to join his cousin who was born a couple of months ago.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Sure is a lot bronchial issues around here. Did you have your chest x-rayed, Yarnie?


yes that is how they found out I had bronchitis. Went finial to urgent care as It got so It hurt just coughing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Our new little great nephew has now arrived in Australia to join his cousin who was born a couple of months ago.


Oh a new one to cuddle with so sweet.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Cute! I do take my knitting in the boat when we go fishing. When I get tired of fishing, I knit.


I can see you doing that Joey.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-338892-1.html
> 
> neat pattern check it out.


Are you thinking of making it Yarnie?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> well we can get on the merry go round and feel right at home.
> 
> You have always been a bit tippys but never though you were dizzy.


You are on the tilt -a -whirl and I am on the merry -go -round. We can change rides tomorrow. I don't want to go on the fairs wheel it is too high and rocks. :-o


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Did good last night Dr. gave me codine to help me sleep . Just don't know how much to take. So will ask him to put it into teaspoon amounts for me.
> 
> May not be taking enough.


I think that's silly not to give directions in teaspoon or to give a little measuring cup with the medicine. Will the pharmacy give you a little measuring cup? Last year Dad wasn't sure about his meds so the pharmacy gave him a little plastic cup with lines on it so he knew exactly how much to take.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think rats like being near water, although they are in other areas too.


Now I am going to dream about rats after the last 2 days. I dreamed last night a military plane crashed in from of us in a field. I won't go into details. Are y'all glad. :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Cute! I do take my knitting in the boat when we go fishing. When I get tired of fishing, I knit.


 :thumbup: Makes good common sense.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Are you thinking of making it Yarnie?


It would be fun , it is a neat pattern.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I bet he was glad to be home! How is he doing tonight? Will the other foot have to be done later?


He is happy to be inside . I don't know about his other feet. He has to go back in tomorrow for a check up. I will have to tell y'all about the time Jojo was down in his back. It was to crazy really to tell. I will put it in my book. Page 209. No pics tho. :XD: :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Did you get out golfing yesterday Jokim?


Yes, trooper that I am  :XD: , I went out in 40 deg. weather, and breezy, and golfed. Had triple layers of clothes on, so that was a bit better than last week. Still didn't improve the game, but it was good for my health. Must've walked 3 miles. Seems that Wed. weather around here is cursed. Last two weeks, in the 40's. Next Wed., rain and T-storms. :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim have you been golfing at all? I know that WCK ask you but you did not answer.

Are you done with your gardening? You will have to post a picture of your roses .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

You all ready answered. I am always a post late.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

How is your MIL doing Jokim is her cold better?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Our new little great nephew has now arrived in Australia to join his cousin who was born a couple of months ago.


Congratulations, to the family, Kitty. Such a feisty looking baby. What did they name him?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are on the tilt -a -whirl and I am on the merry -go -round. We can change rides tomorrow. I don't want to go on the fairs wheel it is too high and rocks. :-o


Roller coaster tomorrow for both of us. With meds we are on we won't feel a thing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Was Daisy happy to see him come home?


Yes but she is outside pouting.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Jojo is home. They only did one foot. Yes it is wrapped up. He is in a good mood but doesn't like the way he has to walk. He was hungry. The lady that took care of him said he was a joy. :-D


Aww - sweet Jojo. Do they have to do the other foot later?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Jokim have you been golfing at all? I know that WCK ask you but you did not answer.
> 
> Are you done with your gardening? You will have to post a picture of your roses .


Our golf season started first week of May and runs through Sept. 9th. I love being outdoors and I even hit the ball, sometimes. My roses are growing and I hope to have some flowers to show you in June, probably the middle of the month. No, the gardening is never done. MIL is doing well. Her cold is much better. She's over it. She does have a bad case of neuropathy in her feet, which keeps her from falling asleep right away. Not much more can be done, than what we already are doing for her. She's a trooper also. ;-)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are right Bon. A young Colonel Sanders and George Burns. I wish you knew who they really are. :wink:


So do I.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> What was wrong with his foot, CB? Did I miss when you explained the reason for his operation?


Jojo has sweaty feet and knots in between his toes. He licks them and makes them worse. He had something that went thru his foot and it made a big knot that was sore. The dr took it out yesterday. I am upset they didn't do all his feet but I don't know what they can do next.He has only one bandage foot.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

:shock: I don't think I want to know the story behind this video




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1357992657557123


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Jojo has sweaty feet and knots in between his toes. He licks them and makes them worse. He had something that went thru his foot and it made a big knot that was sore. The dr took it out yesterday. I am upset they didn't do all his feet but I don't know what they can do next.He has only one bandage foot.


Oh, the poor thing. I hope the vet can take care of the rest of his feet soon. I don't envy you the vet bills.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Our golf season started first week of May and runs through Sept. 9th. I love being outdoors and I even hit the ball, sometimes. My roses are growing and I hope to have some flowers to show you in June, probably the middle of the month. No, the gardening is never done. MIL is doing well. Her cold is much better. She's over it. She does have a bad case of neuropathy in her feet, which keeps her from falling asleep right after away. Not much more can be done, than what we already are doing for her. She's a trooper also. ;-)


I'm sorry it's bothering her. It's so hard when we can't sleep. It's good that she's over her cold.

I'm looking forward to seeing your roses, Jokim. I love being outdoors, too. Today was so beautiful - cool and very breezy, clear blue sky. Tonight down to 50! Perfect for sleeping.

Have fun golfing!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

I am signing off for the night, Ladies and Gent. Good night, sweet dreams and chat again tomorrow.&#9829;


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Jojo has sweaty feet and knots in between his toes. He licks them and makes them worse. He had something that went thru his foot and it made a big knot that was sore. The dr took it out yesterday. I am upset they didn't do all his feet but I don't know what they can do next.He has only one bandage foot.


Oh. Maybe they only want one foot bandaged at a time for walking.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nite Jokim and God Bless.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :shock: I don't think I want to know the story behind this video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :shock: I don't think I want to know the story behind this video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Goodnight Jokim and all. Sweet dreams.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Two lovely cuties! We're you a "Gerber Baby"? That's what I thought of right away, when I saw your photo, Bonnie.


No, I wasn't, but a fellow teacher's sister was the baby on a diaper service truck! :-D


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Now I am going to dream about rats after the last 2 days. I dreamed last night a military plane crashed in from of us in a field. I won't go into details. Are y'all glad. :shock:


Sounds like a nightmare! There was a small plane crashed on our acreage in Alberta and both people were killed. DH and the neighbour saw it happen and called 911. It was awful and he had nightmares. I was away when it happened.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love that picture! both of you are beautiful. Awww.


Thanks. All children are beautiful - it didn't stick. :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It would be fun , it is a neat pattern.


They're both nice, but I like the look of the knitted version a little more.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off to bed now as have to be up bright and shinie tomorrow morning.

Good night all . God Bless.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sweet pic. Did your mother smock your dress?


I don't think so. She may have made the gingham one -she loved gingham. She could sew, knit, and crochet. Someday I"ll post the beautiful pure white afghan she crocheted. She made one for me and one for my sister. I can't imagine the amount of time she spent. Some day I'm going to let her know - in "person" - how much I appreciate it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> It does look like the '40 fashions in hair and dress. Very pretty mother daughter pair, Bonnie. We all wish we could have been better to our parents at one time or another. I try to focus on my kids and grands.


Right. After all, our parents were surely the same way and understood, even if it did hurt - then they felt guilty about how they treated THEIR parents. Ahh - that's the way - pass the guilt onto the next generation!. I'll have to post a picture of Dad when I get a chance.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Yes, trooper that I am  :XD: , I went out in 40 deg. weather, and breezy, and golfed. Had triple layers of clothes on, so that was a bit better than last week. Still didn't improve the game, but it was good for my health. Must've walked 3 miles. Seems that Wed. weather around here is cursed. Last two weeks, in the 40's. Next Wed., rain and T-storms. :XD:


For a few moments I thought you must have been sweltering and then I realized you meant 40F! Great exercise.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> As Christian counselors, pastors and people helpers we often have a hard time discerning between an evil heart and an ordinary sinner who messes up, who isnt perfect, and full of weakness and sin.
> 
> I think one of the reasons we dont see evil is because we find it so difficult to believe that evil individuals actually exist. We cant imagine someone deceiving us with no conscience, hurting others with no remorse, spinning outrageous fabrications to ruin someones reputation, or pretending he or she is spiritually committed yet has no fear of God before his or her eyes.
> 
> ...


********************************

CB, this is very good. It describes what we now call a sociopath - attractive, charming, no conscience. I think that describes the Clintons, especially Bill as far as the charm goes.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I haven't learned how!


I hope it's easier on your computer than on mine. I have to scan, and it seems to be largely luck whether it goes to a pdf file (which can't be copied and pasted here) or a jpeg which can.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Is Georgie wearing a dress? Maybe he was channeling his Gracie Allen.


Who knows? A man ahead of his time? A skeleton in our closet?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Congratulations, to the family, Kitty. Such a feisty looking baby. What did they name him?


Thanks Jokim, his name is Peyton.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Oh Bonnie, that is such a beautiful picture. Both of you are beautiful.


Thank you. Sometimes you get a good picture. I think we were pretty ordinary looking, but Dad made us feel pretty.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Bon I love it. It looks like they are having a drink . It must have been hot as Burns has a head band on. :thumbup:


Yes, he always was a cut-up!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes he had me come in after 3 weeks to see how I am doing. So tomorrow I go in . What joy awaits me I do not know. Hope it is not as bad as CB's.
> 
> Just as long as I don't cough, I think I will get away with I am getting better.
> 
> Wonder how KC is doing with her illness too.


I hope you have good news that you are on your way to good health. Also KC and Janie. ♥ Please KC and Yarnie stop giving me the cooties. :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Just thought I would pop in and say hello. What a dreary day, hard to get motivated to do anything. Did work on my friends bathroom. On small area to touch up and we are done. Have been doing a lot of knitting today. Each row has 485 stitches, and I have 45 more rows to go, then the picot edging.. But it is going as quickly as it can, easy repeats to remember.
> 
> Hope tomorrow will be sunnier. TTFN, need some dinner.


So nice of you to do all that work for your friend.

485 stitches per row? I can't even imagine. My blanket is 160, and I have to use stitch markers to break it into groups so I don't fall asleep! Well, actually I do fall asleep sometimes.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Our golf season started first week of May and runs through Sept. 9th. I love being outdoors and I even hit the ball, sometimes. My roses are growing and I hope to have some flowers to show you in June, probably the middle of the month. No, the gardening is never done. MIL is doing well. Her cold is much better. She's over it. She does have a bad case of neuropathy in her feet, which keeps her from falling asleep right away. Not much more can be done, than what we already are doing for her. She's a trooper also. ;-)


Look forward to seeing your roses next month Jokim. Sorry to hear about MIL's neuropathy - a friend has the same problem and can be very painful.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-338615-1.html
> 
> Just for you CB. Now this is funny.


LOL maybe those won't make me have night mares. They are cute but still not cute enough for me to make any.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Bon your mom could be a model she is beautiful. Now that little one with her I just want to give her a hug what a cutie Pie.
> 
> !(46 was the year I was born.


I was born in 44. It looks like I was 2 or 3, not sure which. My Dad did take some serious glamorous pix of her - causing DD to always think of her as glamorous. She was really very down-to-earth.

I remember walking with her to my grandmother's house. For some reason the sound of her high heels on the sidewalk stays with me, and I love that sound. I also remember that I was so little that I was reaching up and holding onto just one of her fingers - and I was very happy and loving my mother so much when we took that walk. Of course I wasn't actually thinking how much I loved her at the time, but I remember the feeling and that's what it was.

Funny how some things stick with you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-338892-1.html
> 
> neat pattern check it out.


Are you going to make it? I wouldn't dare. I would be wrapped up in it with all the twisting .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Much cuter than CB's slippers :lol:


Yes. But they are not mine they are LL's. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Did good last night Dr. gave me codine to help me sleep . Just don't know how much to take. So will ask him to put it into teaspoon amounts for me.
> 
> May not be taking enough.


The dr told me 2 tsp spoons but you need to ask. I took one but will try 2 teaspoon if I start up again. I am afraid to take everything she gave me today. I have never had that many meds.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I don't think so. She may have made the gingham one -she loved gingham. She could sew, knit, and crochet. Someday I"ll post the beautiful pure white afghan she crocheted. She made one for me and one for my sister. I can't imagine the amount of time she spent. Some day I'm going to let her know - in person - how much I appreciate it.


Would love to see the afghan Bonnie. I'm sure your Mom is very happy knowing how much you appreciate it and her - and someday will welcome you with a big hug!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Our new little great nephew has now arrived in Australia to join his cousin who was born a couple of months ago.


How adorable the little nephew is. So is your niece.
So you have two in Australia now? 
I love babies.♥ Are they kin to the twins?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I hope it's easier on your computer than on mine. I have to scan, and it seems to be largely luck whether it goes to a pdf file (which can't be copied and pasted here) or a jpeg which can.


Do you use your printer to scan Bonnie? Our printer software lets me re-set the default.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Cute! I do take my knitting in the boat when we go fishing. When I get tired of fishing, I knit.


I didn't know you went fishing with DH. That is nice.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The dr told me 2 tsp spoons but you need to ask. I took one but will try 2 teaspoon if I start up again. I am afraid to take everything she gave me today. I have never had that many meds.


Oh - well, that's what you need. Easy for me to say - I seldom take what they give me, and I don't usually go to the doctor unless I have NO choice. Baby here.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Would love to see the afghan Bonnie. I'm sure your Mom is very happy knowing how much you appreciate it and her - and someday will welcome you with a big hug!


I hope she knows. She did give good hugs!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Roller coaster tomorrow for both of us. With meds we are on we won't feel a thing.


Oh no I am too old for that. Can I scream?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Do you use your printer to scan Bonnie? Our printer software lets me re-set the default.


Yes. Today, on the last picture I scanned, I noticed the word jped showed up. Now if I can get it to do that next time, I'll be in business!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I was born in 44. It looks like I was 2 or 3, not sure which. My Dad did take some serious glamorous pix of her - causing DD to always think of her as glamorous. She was really very down-to-earth.
> 
> I remember walking with her to my grandmother's house. For some reason the sound of her high heels on the sidewalk stays with me, and I love that sound. I also remember that I was so little that I was reaching up and holding onto just one of her fingers - and I was very happy and loving my mother so much when we took that walk. Of course I wasn't actually thinking how much I loved her at the time, but I remember the feeling and that's what it was.
> 
> Funny how some things stick with you.


That is such a beautiful memory Bonnie. I know what you mean about the feelings of love and security.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The dr told me 2 tsp spoons but you need to ask. I took one but will try 2 teaspoon if I start up again. I am afraid to take everything she gave me today. I have never had that many meds.


Mom and Dad always double check with the pharmacists - they know more about the meds and side effects. There have been a few times that pharmacists caught mistakes from the doc.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Our new little great nephew has now arrived in Australia to join his cousin who was born a couple of months ago.


What a precious picture! Congratulations! He's awfully far away. Do they visit?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Our golf season started first week of May and runs through Sept. 9th. I love being outdoors and I even hit the ball, sometimes. My roses are growing and I hope to have some flowers to show you in June, probably the middle of the month. No, the gardening is never done. MIL is doing well. Her cold is much better. She's over it. She does have a bad case of neuropathy in her feet, which keeps her from falling asleep right away. Not much more can be done, than what we already are doing for her. She's a trooper also. ;-)


I am glad you get to do something for yourself you enjoy. Good for you too.
I am looking forward to seeing your roses. Will you enter your roses in a show?
You are a great dil. Your mil sounds like a great mother to you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :shock: I don't think I want to know the story behind this video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, trooper that I am  :XD: , I went out in 40 deg. weather, and breezy, and golfed. Had triple layers of clothes on, so that was a bit better than last week. Still didn't improve the game, but it was good for my health. Must've walked 3 miles. Seems that Wed. weather around here is cursed. Last two weeks, in the 40's. Next Wed., rain and T-storms. :XD:


Golfing seems like a pleasant way to get a walk in.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That is such a beautiful memory Bonnie. I know what you mean about the feelings of love and security.


It's a good feeling, and we're lucky to remember it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I promise that didn't happen at my house. Yet. :roll:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Really - good night.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How adorable the little nephew is. So is your niece.
> So you have two in Australia now?
> I love babies.♥ Are they kin to the twins?


Thanks CB. Peyton's mom is our niece-in-law. DH's youngest sister married an Aussie and she is mom to the 2 boys who are the new Dads of the Aussie babies. The twins' dad is the son of one of DH's older sisters so the Aussie babies would be second cousins to the twins. That makes 4 boys in the last year


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like a nightmare! There was a small plane crashed on our acreage in Alberta and both people were killed. DH and the neighbour saw it happen and called 911. It was awful and he had nightmares. I was away when it happened.


We have planes come right above our trees. I am always afraid one with fly into our house.
Since there are woods all around the look for marijuana . Also the county takes pictures to see what you own so they can charge you for the property taxes. :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks. All children are beautiful - it didn't stick. :shock:


That is not true. I have seen some not so pretty babies that turned out to be beautiful adult. 
You are still beautiful Bon.♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is not true. I have seen some not so pretty babies that turned out to be beautiful adult.
> You are still beautiful Bon.♥


Thank you, CB. You think that because you love me - and I'll take it!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I don't think so. She may have made the gingham one -she loved gingham. She could sew, knit, and crochet. Someday I"ll post the beautiful pure white afghan she crocheted. She made one for me and one for my sister. I can't imagine the amount of time she spent. Some day I'm going to let her know - in "person" - how much I appreciate it.


That is great. I bet she did it and you didn't know she did. 
I would love to see the pure white afghan she made just for you.
That is sweet. I think we are all going to tells lots of people what they meant to us.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> What a precious picture! Congratulations! He's awfully far away. Do they visit?


The boys haven't come for a few years and now that they're new dads they probably won't be travelling overseas for a while. SIL and BIL comeback to Canada fairly often and we've made a few trips to Australia, but not recently.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I promise that didn't happen at my house. Yet. :roll:


 :lol: :XD: Your grands could say the goat ate my homework!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I was born in 44. It looks like I was 2 or 3, not sure which. My Dad did take some serious glamorous pix of her - causing DD to always think of her as glamorous. She was really very down-to-earth.
> 
> I remember walking with her to my grandmother's house. For some reason the sound of her high heels on the sidewalk stays with me, and I love that sound. I also remember that I was so little that I was reaching up and holding onto just one of her fingers - and I was very happy and loving my mother so much when we took that walk. Of course I wasn't actually thinking how much I loved her at the time, but I remember the feeling and that's what it was.
> 
> Funny how some things stick with you.


Yes it is . I think of my mother wearing her white gloves to church with her hat on with those cat eye glasses. My mother is still alive but you do go back in the past. I remember at one of my brothers baseball game at night. She and Daddy was sitting in lawn chairs watching the game. A ball hit my mother right in the middle of her glasses and broke them into. I was about 12 and I was so embarrassed . I was embarrassed because she put her pink cat eye glasses on with dark tinted lense on at night. She is blind and can't see without them. She gave me those glassed a few years ago. Shame on me for being embarrassed of her.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We have planes come right above our trees. I am always afraid one with fly into our house.
> Since there are woods all around the look for marijuana . Also the county takes pictures to see what you own so they can charge you for the property taxes. :roll:


They use helicopters to check for marijuana here, noisy things. Sometimes people practice take off and landing with float planes on the lake behind us.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh - well, that's what you need. Easy for me to say - I seldom take what they give me, and I don't usually go to the doctor unless I have NO choice. Baby here.


Me either Bon I just hate to go to dr. I have been sick for 5 months. I don't call myself a baby just not good sense. Yarnie made me go or I would not have. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> They use helicopters to check for marijuana here, noisy things. Sometimes people practice take off and landing with float planes on the lake behind us.


We have helicopters too at night. I don't know why at night but your are right the are loud. Also the helicopters take people to the hospitals in Little Rock.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Only sometimes, He likes to fish for 8 or more hours at a time, I'm only good for 4 or 5. I would go more if he would shorten his fishing time. It has been awhile, 3 years, since I have been fishing in Canada. I may go this summer if daughter and grands are able to go.


I hope they have a nicer summer this year Joey; a lot of people out east were disappointed with the cool weather and rain last year. It would be nice if you could join the grands - they might be happier with 4 hours too and then run around and stretch their legs.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thank you, CB. You think that because you love me - and I'll take it!


 :thumbup:  She's right!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks CB. Peyton's mom is our niece-in-law. DH's youngest sister married an Aussie and she is mom to the 2 boys who are the new Dads of the Aussie babies. The twins' dad is the son of one of DH's older sisters so the Aussie babies would be second cousins to the twins. That makes 4 boys in the last year


Will Peyton live close to their other 2 cousins. Four boys are a lot of excitement. :shock: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Only sometimes, He likes to fish for 8 or more hours at a time, I'm only good for 4 or 5. I would go more if he would shorten his fishing time. It has been awhile, 3 years, since I have been fishing in Canada. I may go this summer if daughter and grands are able to go.


You Dh sounds like my Daddy and boys. My Daddy broke me of fishing because of the long days. I didn't like being trapped in the lake all day . I still don't care to fish. I have gone deep sea fishing but it takes all day too. You can get a good tan tho.
It will be fun if your grands and DD go. Take them with you to spend time with your Dh. What do they call him? I know you are omma.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes it is . I think of my mother wearing her white gloves to church with her hat on with those cat eye glasses. My mother is still alive but you do go back in the past. I remember at one of my brothers baseball game at night. She and Daddy was sitting in lawn chairs watching the game. A ball hit my mother right in the middle of her glasses and broke them into. I was about 12 and I was so embarrassed . I was embarrassed because she put her pink cat eye glasses on with dark tinted lense on at night. She is blind and can't see without them. She gave me those glassed a few years ago. Shame on me for being embarrassed of her.


I think most kids are embarrassed about their parents at one time or another and thankfully most of us get maturity as we get older.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We are Oma and Opa. The correct German spelling.


 :thumbup: I like that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Joeys and WCK good night. Love!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Me either Bon I just hate to go to dr. I have been sick for 5 months. I don't call myself a baby just not good sense. Yarnie made me go or I would not have. :lol:


I'm glad Yarnie pushed you into going - it sounds pretty serious with all those meds. But I can't criticize you because I hardly ever go to the doc either. I have to be in a lot of pain or so obviously sick that DH makes me go.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think most kids are embarrassed about their parents at one time or another and thankfully most of us get maturity as we get older.


My dh said his mother embarrassed him at a Parent ,teachers meeting. He said his mother was on a comity and had to do a report and she wiggled her butt down the aisle and had too much red lipstick on. :lol: He was in the fifth grade. He is still talking about it . LOL. Right now as I write this.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad Yarnie pushed you into going - it sounds pretty serious with all those meds. But I can't criticize you because I hardly ever go to the doc either. I have to be in a lot of pain or so obviously sick that DH makes me go.


That is way it should be but I am hard headed and have to try to die before anyone can make me go to the dr..
I know I am making Dh go in the morning to the back dr. I need to get off. See yall tomorrow. No bad dreams just pleasant for all of you. Oh by the way I think all of you are beautiful friends and I do love all of you.XX♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We have helicopters too at night. I don't know why at night but your are right the are loud. Also the helicopters take people to the hospitals in Little Rock.


They have found lots of grow ops in BC. There were real problems with houses being rented and turned into grow ops and the houses had to be gutted afterwards because the heat and humidity created lots of mold.

The province passed legislation that landlords are supposed to check the premises every 3 months. If they don't, the owners can also face charges and their insurance might not cover the damages.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My dh said his mother embarrassed him at a Parent ,teachers meeting. He said his mother was on a comity and had to do a report and she wiggled her butt down the aisle and had too much red lipstick on. :lol: He was in the fifth grade. He is still talking about it . LOL. Right now as I write this.


 :XD: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Good night CB & Joey. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Excellent summation of discerning between a truly evil person and a soul who tries to be good but sometimes fails.
> Thank you, CB, for sharing this with us. I don't think I ever met a truly evil person. At least I'm not aware of it. I don't think I would like to be around a person who is truly evil, not one as described in #5.


I have met one. Terrible.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Community organizing
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Globe icon.
The examples and perspective in this article deal primarily with the Anglosphere and do not represent a worldwide view of the subject. Please improve this article and discuss the issue on the talk page. (April 2013)
Association of Community Organizations for Reform Now protest (Richir).
Part of a series on
Community
Concepts

Sense of community
Social capital

Perspectives

Community psychology
Community studies

Types

Community of interest
Community of practice
Community of place

Development

Community development
Community organizing

See also

Outline
Community portal
WikiProject Community

v t e

Community organizing is a process where people who live in proximity to each other come together into an organization that acts in their shared self-interest. Unlike those who promote more-consensual community building, community organizers generally assume that social change necessarily involves conflict and social struggle in order to generate collective power for the powerless. A core goal of community organizing is to generate durable power for an organization representing the community, allowing it to influence key decision-makers on a range of issues over time. In the ideal, for example, this can get community organizing groups a place at the table before important decisions are made.[1] Community organizers work with and develop new local leaders, facilitating coalitions and assisting in the development of campaigns.

Contents

1 Characteristics
1.1 Grassroots action
1.2 Faith-based
1.3 Broad-based
1.4 Power versus protest
1.5 Political orientations
1.6 Fundraising
2 History in the United States
2.1 1880 to 1900
2.2 1900 to 1940
2.3 1940 to 1960
2.4 1960 to present
2.4.1 Loss of urban communities
2.4.2 Emergence of national organizing support organizations
2.4.3 Examples of community organizers
2.4.4 Youth organizing
2.4.5 2008 presidential election
3 History of community organizing in the United Kingdom
3.1 London Citizens
3.2 Political analysis
3.2.1 Intermediate institutions
3.3 Institute for Community Organising
3.4 Campaigns
3.4.1 Citizens UK General Election Assembly
3.4.2 Living wage
3.4.3 Peoples Olympic Legacy
3.4.4 Independent Asylum Commission
4 History of community organizing in Australia
5 What community organizing is not
6 Community organizing for international development
7 See also
8 References
9 Bibliography
10 External links

Characteristics

Organized community groups attempt to influence government, corporations and institutions, seek to increase direct representation within decision-making bodies, and foster social reform more generally. Where negotiations fail, these organizations quickly seek to inform others outside of the organization of the issues being addressed and expose or pressure the decision-makers through a variety of means, including picketing, boycotting, sit-ins, petitioning, and electoral politics. Organizing groups often seek out issues they know will generate controversy and conflict, this allows them to draw in and educate participants, build commitment, and establish a reputation for winning.[2] Thus, community organizing is predominantly focused on more than just resolving specific issues. In fact, specific issues are often vehicles for other organizational agendas as much as they are ends in themselves.

Community organizers generally seek to build groups that are democratic in governance, open and accessible to community members, and concerned with the general health of a specific interest group, rather than the community as a whole. Organizing seeks to broadly empower community members, with the end goal of "distributing" power more equally throughout the community.

The four basic types of community organizing are grassroots or "door-knocking" organizing, faith-based community organizing (FBCO), broad-based and coalition building. Political campaigns often claim that their door-to-door operations are in fact an effort to organize the community, though often these operations are focused exclusively on voter identification and turnout.

FBCOs and many grassroots organizing models are built on the work of Saul Alinsky, discussed below, from the 1930s into the 1970s.[3]
Grassroots action

Grassroots organizing builds community groups from scratch, developing new leadership where none existed and organizing the unorganized. It is a values based process where people are brought together to act in the interest of their communities and the common good. Networks of community organizations that employ this method and support local organizing groups include National People's Action and ACORN.

"Door knocking" grassroots organizations like ACORN organize poor and working-class members recruiting members one by one in the community. Because they go door-to-door, they are able to reach beyond established organizations and the "churched" to bring together a wide range of less privileged people. ACORN tended to stress the importance of constant action in order to maintain the commitment of a less rooted group of participants.

ACORN had a reputation of being more forceful than faith-based (FBCO) groups, and there are indications that their local groups were more staff (organizer) directed than leader (local volunteer) directed. (However, the same can be said for many forms of organizing, including FBCOs.) The "door-knocking" approach is more time-intensive than the "organization of organizations" approach of FBCOs and requires more organizers who, partly as a result, can be lower paid with more turnover.

Unlike existing FBCO national "umbrella" and other grassroots organizations, ACORN maintained a centralized national agenda, and exerted some centralized control over local organizations. Because ACORN was a 501(c)4 organization under the tax code, it was able to participate directly in election activities, but contributions to it were not tax exempt.[4]
Faith-based
PICO Housing Pledge, by Alburn Binkley.

Faith-based community organizing (FBCO), also known as Congregation-based Community Organizing, is a methodology for developing power and relationships throughout a community of institutions: today mostly congregations, but these can also include unions, neighborhood associations, and other groups.[5] Progressive and centrist FBCO organizations join together around basic values derived from common aspects of their faith instead of around strict dogmas. There are now at least 180 FBCOs in the US as well as in South Africa, England, Germany, and other nations.[6] Local FBCO organizations are often linked through organizing networks such as the Industrial Areas Foundation, Gamaliel Foundation, PICO National Network, and Direct Action and Research Training Center (DART). In the United States starting in 2001, the Bush Administration launched a department to promote community organizing that included faith-based organizing as well other community groups.[7]

FBCOs tend to have mostly middle-class participants because the congregations involved are generally mainline Protestant and Catholic (although "middle-class" can mean different things in white communities and communities of color, which can lead to class tensions within these organizations).[8] Holiness, Pentecostal, and other related denominations (often "storefront") churches with mostly poor and working-class members tend not to join FBCOs because of their focus on "faith" over "works," among other issues. FBCOs have increasingly expanded outside impoverished areas into churches where middle-class professionals predominate in an effort to expand their power to contest inequality.[9]

Because of their "organization of organizations" approach, FBCOs can organize large numbers of members with a relatively small number of organizers that generally are better paid and more professionalized than those in "door-knocking" groups like ACORN.

FBCOs focus on the long-term development of a culture and common language of organizing and on the development of relational ties between members. They are more stable during fallow periods than grassroots groups because of the continuing existence of member churches.

FBCOs are 501(c)3 organizations. Contributions to them are tax exempt. As a result, while they can conduct campaigns over "issues" they cannot promote the election of specific individuals.[10]
Broad-based

Broad-based organizations intentionally recruit member institutions that are both secular and religious.[11] Congregations, synagogues, temples and mosques are joined by public schools, non-profits, and labor and professional associations.[12] Organizations of the Industrial Areas Foundation are explicitly broad-based and dues-based. Dues-based membership allows IAF organizations to maintain their independence; organizations are politically non-partisan and do not pursue or accept government funding. Broad-based organizations aim to teach institutional leaders how to build relationships of trust across racial, faith, economic and geographic lines through individual, face-to-face meetings.[13] Other goals include internally strengthening the member institutions by developing the skills and capacities of their leaders and creating a vehicle for ordinary families to participate in the political process.[14] The Industrial Areas Foundation sees itself as a "university of public life" teaching citizens the democratic process in the fullest sense.[15]
Power versus protest

While community organizing groups often engage in protest actions designed to force powerful groups to respond to their demands, protest is only one aspect of the activity of organizing groups. To the extent that groups' actions generate a sense in the larger community that they have "power," they are often able to engage with and influence powerful groups through dialogue, backed up by a history of successful protest-based campaigns. Similar to the way unions gain recognition as the representatives of workers for a particular business, community organizing groups can gain recognition as key representatives of particular communities. In this way, representatives of community organizing groups are often able to bring key government officials or corporate leaders to the table without engaging in "actions" because of their reputation. As Alinsky said, "the first rule of power tactics" is that "power is not only what you have but what the enemy thinks you have."[16] The development of durable "power" and influence is a key aim of community organizing.

"Rights-based" community organizing, in which municipal governments are used to exercise community power, was first experimented with by the Community Environmental Legal Defense Fund (CELDF.org) in Pennsylvania, beginning in 2002. Community groups are organized to influence municipal governments to enact local ordinances. These ordinances challenge preemptive state and federal laws that forbid local governments from prohibiting corporate activities deemed harmful by community residents. The ordinances are drafted specifically to assert the rights of "human and natural communities," and include provisions that deny the legal concepts of "corporate personhood," and "corporate rights." Since 2006 they have been drafted to include the recognition of legally enforceable rights for "natural communities and ecosystems."

Although this type of community organizing focuses on the adoption of local laws, the intent is to demonstrate the use of governing authority to protect community rights and expose the misuse of governing authority to benefit corporations. As such, the adoption of rights-based municipal ordinances is not a legal strategy, but an organizing strategy. Courts predictably deny the legal authority of municipalities to legislate in defiance of state and federal law. Corporations and government agencies that initiate legal actions to overturn these ordinances have been forced to argue in opposition to the communitys right to make governing decisions on issues with harmful and direct local impact.

The first rights-based municipal laws prohibited corporations from monopolizing agriculture (factory farming), and banned corporate waste dumping within municipal jurisdictions. More recent rights-based organizing, in Pennsylvania, New Hampshire, Maine, Virginia and California has prohibited corporate mining, large-scale water withdrawals and chemical trespass.[17]
Political orientations

Community organizing is not solely the domain of progressive politics, as dozens of fundamentalist organizations are in operation, such as the Christian Coalition. However, the term "community organizing" generally refers to more progressive organizations, as evidenced, for example, by the reaction against community organizing in the 2008 US presidential election by Republicans and conservatives on the web and elsewhere.[18]
Fundraising

Organizing groups often struggle to find resources. They rarely receive funding from government since their activities often seek to contest government policies. Foundations and others who usually fund service activities generally don't understand what organizing groups do or how they do it, or shy away from their contentious approaches. The constituency of progressive and centrist organizing groups is largely low- or middle- income, so they are generally unable to support themselves through dues. In search of resources, some organizing groups have accepted funding for direct service activities in the past. As noted below, this has frequently led these groups to drop their conflictual organizing activities, in part because these threatened funding for their "service" arms.[19]

Recent studies have shown, however, that funding for community organizing can produce large returns on investment ($512 in community benefits to $1 of Needmor funding, according to the Needmor Fund Study, $157 to 1 in New Mexico and $89 to 1 in North Carolina according to National Committee for Responsive Philanthropy studies) through legislation and agreements with corporations, among other sources, not including non-fiscal accomplishments.[20]
History in the United States

Robert Fisher and Peter Romanofsky have grouped the history of "community organizing" (also known as "social agitation") in the United States into four rough periods:
1880 to 1900

People sought to meet the pressures of rapid immigration and industrialization by organizing immigrant neighborhoods in urban centers. Since the emphasis of the reformers was mostly on building community through settlement houses and other service mechanisms, the dominant approach was what Fisher calls social work. During this period the Newsboys Strike of 1899 provided an early model of youth-led organizing.[citation needed]
1900 to 1940

Community organizing was established distinct from social work[citation needed], with much energy coming from those critical of capitalist doctrines. Studs Terkel documented community organizing in the depression era, perhaps most notably that of Dorothy Day. Most organizations had a national orientation because the economic problems the nation faced did not seem possible to change at the neighborhood levels.[citation needed]
1940 to 1960

Saul Alinsky, based in Chicago, is credited with originating the term community organizer during this time period. Alinsky wrote Reveille for Radicals, published in 1946, and Rules for Radicals, published in 1971. With these books, Alinsky was the first person in America to codify key strategies and aims of community organizing. He also founded the first national community organizing training network, the Industrial Areas Foundation, subsequently led by one of his former lieutenants, Edward Chambers.[21]

The following quotations from Reveille for Radicals[22] give a good sense of Alinsky's perspective on organizing and of his public style of engagement:

A People's Organization is a conflict group, [and] this must be openly and fully recognized. Its sole reason in coming into being is to wage war against all evils which cause suffering and unhappiness. A People's Organization is the banding together of large numbers of men and women to fight for those rights which insure a decent way of life....

A People's Organization is dedicated to an eternal war. It is a war against poverty, misery, delinquency, disease, injustice, hopelessness, despair, and unhappiness. They are basically the same issues for which nations have gone to war in almost every generation.... War is not an intellectual debate, and in the war against social evils there are no rules of fair play....

A People's Organization lives in a world of hard reality. It lives in the midst of smashing forces, dashing struggles, sweeping cross-currents, ripping passions, conflict, confusion, seeming chaos, the hot and the cold, the squalor and the drama, which people prosaically refer to as life and students describe as "society."

1960 to present

The civil rights movement, anti-war movements, Chicano movement, feminist movement, and gay rights movement all influenced and were influenced by ideas of neighborhood organizing. Experience with federal anti-poverty programs and the upheavals in the cities produced a thoughtful response among activists and theorists in the early 1970s that has informed activities, organizations, strategies and movements through the end of the century. Less dramatically, civic associations and neighborhood block clubs were formed all across the country to foster community spirit and civic duty, as well as provide a social outlet.
Loss of urban communities

During these decades, the emergence of an ongoing process of white flight, the ability of middle-class white Americans to move out of majority Black areas, and the professionalization of community organizations into 501(c)3 nonprofits, among other issues, increasingly dissolved the tight ethnic and racial communities that had been so prevalent in urban areas during the first part of the century. As a result, community organizers began to move away from efforts to mobilize existing communities and towards efforts to create community, fostering relationships between community members. While community organizers like Alinsky had long worked with churches, these trends led to an increasing focus on congregational organizing during the 1980s, as organizing groups rooted themselves in one of the few remaining broad-based community institutions. This shift also led to an increased focus on relationships among religion, faith, and social struggle.[23]
Emergence of national organizing support organizations

A collection of training and support organizations for national coalitions of mostly locally governed and mostly FBCO community organizing groups were founded in the Alinsky tradition. The Industrial Areas Foundation was the first, created by Alinsky himself in 1940. The other key organizations include ACORN, PICO National Network, Direct Action and Research Training Center, and the Gamaliel Foundation. The role of the organizer in these organizations was "professionalized" to some extent and resources were sought so that being an organizer could be more of a long term career than a relatively brief, mostly unfunded interlude. The training provided by these national "umbrella" organizations helps local volunteer leaders learn a common "language" about organizing while seeking to expand the skills of organizers.[24] The Midwest Academy, based in Chicago, provides week-long training in organizing nationally to organizers and leaders who are not part of these established national organizations.[25] The Center for Third World Organizing provides training focused on "change efforts in communities of color." CTWO advocates a process in which those that are most impacted are leading the fight for social change. CTWO offers multiple trainings that provide the tools needed to become an effective organizer.[26]

The distinction between an "organizer" who staffs a community organization and "leaders" who make decisions and provide the public face of their groups was increasingly standardized over these years, even in many organizations not linked to "umbrella" training groups as the Alinsky tradition became increasingly influential.
Examples of community organizers

Many of the most notable leaders in community organizing today emerged from the National Welfare Rights Organization.[citation needed] John Calkins of DART, Ernesto Cortes of the Industrial Areas Foundation, Wade Rathke of ACORN, John Dodds of Philadelphia Unemployment Project and Mark Splain of the AFL-CIO, among others.[citation needed]

There are many other notable community organizers: Mark Andersen, Heather Booth, César Chávez, Lois Gibbs, Ella Baker, Huey P. Newton, Mary Harris "Mother" Jones, Martin Luther King, Jr., Ralph Nader, Barack Obama, and Paul Wellstone.[27]
Youth organizing

More recently has come the emergence of youth organizing groups around the country. These groups use neo-Alinsky strategies while also usually providing social and sometimes material support to less-privileged youth. Most of these groups are created by and directed by youth or former youth organizers.[28]
2008 presidential election

Prior to his entry into politics, President Barack Obama worked as an organizer for a Gamaliel Foundation FBCO organization in Chicago. Marshall Ganz, former lieutenant of César Chávez, adapted techniques from community organizing for Obama's 2008 presidential election.[29] At the 2008 Republican National Convention, former New York City mayor Rudolph Giuliani questioned Obama's role as a community organizer, asking the crowd "What does a community organizer actually do?", and was answered with resounding applause. This was seconded by the Vice Presidential nominee, Alaska governor Sarah Palin, who stated that her experience as the mayor of Wasilla, Alaska was "sort of like being a community organizer, except that you have actual responsibilities." In response, some progressives, such as Congressman Steve Cohen (D-TN) and liberal pundit Donna Brazile, started saying that "Jesus was a community organizer, Pontius Pilate was a governor", a phrase produced on bumper stickers and elsewhere. Pontius Pilate was the Roman Prefect who ordered the execution of Jesus.

After Obama's election in 2008, the campaign organization "Obama for America," became "Organizing for America," and has been placed under the auspices of the Democratic National Committee (DNC). Organizing for America sought to advance the president's legislative agenda and played an important role in building grassroots support for The Affordable Health Care Act.[30]

After the 2012 election OFA went through another transition and is now called Organizing for Action. This 501c4 organization focuses on training people to be community organizers and working on local and national progressive issues such as climate change, immigration reform and marriage equality.
History of community organizing in the United Kingdom

Citizens UK has been promoting community organising in the UK since 1989 and has established the profession of Community Organiser through the Guild of Community Organisers teaching the disciplines of strategy and politics. Neil Jameson, the Executive Director of Citizens UK, founded the organisation after training with the Industrial Areas Foundation in the USA. Citizens UK (formerly the Citizens Organising Foundation) established citizens groups in Liverpool, North Wales, the Black Country, Sheffield, Bristol, Milton Keynes and London. TCC (Together Creating Communities) in North Wales is longest established beginning in 1995. It has been independent of COF since 2001. London Citizens' forerunner TELCO was formed in 1996. Milton Keynes Citizens began in 2010. The others had a brief and glorious start lasting roughly 3 years when COF was unable to finance them any longer.

Together Creating Communities in North East Wales is remarkable in community organising in that its area of operation includes substantial rural areas. Its current membership of 40 groups includes churches, schools and the Wrexham Muslim Association as well as community groups. Amongst its actions,it has successfully prevented a waste incinerator being built in Wrexham, and in 2010 secured the appointment of a specialist nurse for Parkinson's Disease sufferers. It has held accountability meetings for Westminster and Welsh Assembly Elections in 2001, 2005, 2007, 2010 and 2011.

Manchester Changemakers was formed in 2007 and is independent of Citizens UK.
London Citizens

London Citizens began life in East London in 1996 as TELCO (the East London Communities Organisation) subsequently expanding to South London, West London and by 2011 into North London. London Citizens has a dues paying institutional membership of over 160 schools, churches, mosques, trade unions, synagogues and voluntary organisations. In the beginning small actions were undertaken to prevent a factory from contaminating the area with noxious smells and prevent drug dealing in school neighbourhoods. Over time larger campaigns were undertaken. Before Mayoral elections for the Greater London Authority in 2000, 2004 and 2008 major Accountability Assemblies were held with the main mayoral candidates. They were asked to support London Citizens and work with them on issues such as London Living wage; an amnesty for undocumented migrants; safer cities initiatives and development of community land trust housing. South London Citizens held a citizens enquiry into the working of the Home Office department at Lunar House and its impact on the lives of refugees and migrants. This resulted in the building of a visitor centre.
Political analysis

Community organising in the UK is distinctive because it deliberately sets out to build permanent alliances of citizens to exercise power in society. The UK analysis is that to understand Society it is necessary to distinguish Civil Society from the State and the Market. In a totalitarian Society all three may virtually coincide. In a fully democratic society the three will be distinct. Where the state and the market become predominant, even in a democracy, civil society is reduced on the one hand to voting and volunteering and on the other to consuming. This is very dangerous for democracy because the sense of citizenship and agency becomes feeble and ineffective. In other words Civil Society becomes powerless. Community organising and the role of the professional Community Organiser is working out how to take back power from the State and the Market by holding them accountable. The state and the market cannot operate without moral values and direction. It is not the role of the state or the market to determine those values. In a democratic society there has to be a genuine public discourse concerning justice and the common good. Problems with the global banking system in 2008 in large part arose because "light touch regulation" meant that there was no underlying moral system.[neutrality is disputed] The market was left to its own devices with disastrous consequences for the global economy.
Intermediate institutions

Community organising works because it organises people and money through the institutions which have the potential to engage in the public discourse about what is the common good. These are the institutions which can mediate between the family and the State  such as faith organisations, cooperatives, schools, trades unions, universities and voluntary agencies. Community organising builds these institutions into permanent citizens membership alliances which work together to identify issues and agree ways of introducing solutions. Community organising teaches the art of non partisan, democratic politics. Because community organising brings together diverse institutions which do not normally work together it is sometimes referred to as Broad Based community organising.

Community organising starts with the recognition that change can only come about when communities come together to compel public authorities and businesses to respond to the needs of ordinary people. It identifies and trains leaders in diverse communities, bringing them together to voice their needs and it organises campaigns to ensure that these needs are met. "Our answer is to organise people through the places where they have regular contact with their neighbours  faith institutions and workplaces and educational establishments. Our experience of practising broad based community organising across the UK has confirmed for us that the threads that once connected the individual to the family, the family to their community and the community to the wider society are fraying and in danger of breaking altogether. We believe these strands, connections and alliances are vital for a healthy democracy and should be the building blocks of any vibrant civil society.

"We believe in building for power which is fundamentally reciprocal, where both parties are influenced by each other and mutual respect develops. The power and influence that we seek is tempered by our religious teachings and moral values and is exercised in the fluid and ever-changing relationship with our fellow leaders, allies and adversaries. We value and seek to operate in the public sphere. We believe that UK public life should be occupied not just by a few celebrities and politicians  but also by the people themselves seeking a part of the action."[31]
Institute for Community Organising

Citizens UK set up the Institute for Community Organising (ICO) as part of its Centre for Civil Society established in 2010 in response to growing demands for its training. The ICO is the first operating division of the Centre and was established to offer a series of training opportunities for those who wish to make community organising a full or part-time career and also for Community Leaders who wish to learn the broad philosophy and skills of community organising and who are in a position to put them into practice in their institutions and neighbourhoods. The Institute provides training and consultancy on a commercial basis to other agencies which wish to employ the skills and techniques of community organising in their institutions. The ICO has an Academic Advisory Board and an International Professional Advisory Body drawn from the global network of Community Organising Institutes in the UK (CITIZENS UK), USA (Industrial Areas Foundation) and Germany (DICO).
Campaigns
Citizens UK General Election Assembly

In May 2010 Citizens UK held a General Election Assembly at the Methodist Central Hall Westminster with 2,500 people from member institutions and the world media present. This event was three days before the election and proved to be the most dynamic and electric event of the election campaign.[citation needed] Citizens UK had negotiated to have David Cameron, Nick Clegg and Gordon Brown as the leaders of the three main political parties attend. Each candidate for Prime Minister was questioned on stage concerning their willingness to work with Citizens UK if elected. Each undertook to work with Citizens UK and come to future assemblies to give account of work achieved. In particular they agreed to work to introduce the Living Wage and to end the practice of holding children of refugee families in detention.
Living wage

In 1994, the city of Baltimore passed the first living-wage law in the USA. This changed the working and living conditions of Baltimore's low-wage service workers and established an example for other cities in the USA.[32] In London it was a campaign launched in 2001 by London Citizens, the largest civil alliance in the Citizens UK network. The Living Wage Campaign calls for every worker in the country to earn enough to provide their family with the essentials of life. Launched by London Citizens in 2001, the campaign had by 2010 persuaded more than 100 employers to pay the Living wage and won over £40 million of Living Wages, lifting 6,500 families out of working poverty. The Living Wage is a number. An hourly rate, set independently, every year (by the Greater London Authority in London). It is calculated according to cost of living and gives the minimum pay rate required for a worker to provide their family with the essentials of life. In London the 2010-11 rate was £7.85 per hour. London is now being copied by other cities around the UK. As a result Citizens UK set up the Living Wage Foundation in 2011 to provide companies with intelligence and accreditation. It also moderates the hourly rate applicable for the Living Wage outside London.
Peoples Olympic Legacy

When London announced it would bid to be the host city for the Olympic Games in 2012, London citizens used their power to gain a lasting legacy for Londoners from the billions that was to be spent. Following on from hundreds of one-to-one meetings and a listening campaign across member institutions, in 2004 London Citizens signed an historic agreement with the London 2012 bid team, which set in stone precisely what the people of east London could expect in return for their support in hosting the Olympic Games. The Peoples Promises, as they are known, demanded: 1) 2012 permanently affordable homes for local people through a Community land trust and mutual home ownership; 2) Money from the Olympic development to be set aside to improve local schools and the health service; 3) University of East London to be main higher education beneficiary of the sports legacy and to consider becoming a Sports Centre of Excellence 4) At least £2m set aside immediately for a Construction Academy to train up local people; 5) That at least 30% of jobs are set aside for local people; 6) That the Lower Lea Valley is designated a Living Wage Zone and all jobs guaranteed a living wage The Olympic Delivery Authority, the London Organising Committee for the Olympic Games and the Olympic Legacy Company work with London Citizens to ensure that these promises are delivered.
Independent Asylum Commission

Citizens UK set up the Independent Asylum Commission in order to investigate widespread concern about the way refugees and asylum seekers were being treated by the UK Borders Agency. The report made a series of over 200 recommendations for change which are still being negotiated. This resulted in the ending of the practice of holding children of refugee families in detention by the Coalition government elected in 2010.
History of community organizing in Australia

Since 2000, active discussion about community organizing had begun in Sydney. A community organizing school was held in 2005 in Currawong, involving unions, community organizations and religious organizations. In 2007, Amanda Tattersall, a union and community organizer, approached Unions NSW to sponsor the initial stages of a new community organizing coalition called the Sydney Alliance. She had learned about community organizing from interest in coalitions between unions and community organizations, reading Saul Alinsky and spending time with a variety of community organizations in the US and UK.

By November 2007, thirteen organizations had agreed to sponsor the building of an Alliance in Sydney, including the Uniting Church Synod, the Jewish Board of Deputies and six unions. By November 2008, twenty two organizations had joined, including the Archdiocese of the Catholic Church. But mid-2010 it was 28 organizations. The Sydney Alliance launched on 15 September 2011 with 43 organisations and is supporting the establishment of other community organizing coalitions across the country.
What community organizing is not

Understanding what community organizing is can be aided by understanding what it is not from the perspective of community organizers.[33]

Activism: According to Edward Chambers, community organizing is distinguishable from activism if activists engage in social protest without a coherent strategy for building power or for making specific social changes.[34]

Mobilizing: When people "mobilize," they get together to effect a specific social change but have no long term plan. When the particular campaign that mobilized them is over, these groups dissolve and durable power is not built.[35]

Advocacy: Advocates generally speak for others who are unable to represent their own interest due to disability, inherent complexity of the venue such as courts and hospitals, or other factors. Community organizing emphasizes the virtue of trying to get those affected to speak for themselves.

Social movement building: A broad social movement often encompasses diverse collections of individual activists, local and national organizations, advocacy groups, multiple and often conflicting spokespersons, and more, held together by relatively common aims but not a common organizational structure. A community organizing group might be part of a "movement." Movements generally dissolve when the motivating issue(s) are addressed, although organizations created during movements can continue and shift their focuses.[36]

Legal action: Lawyers are often quite important to those engaged in social action. The problem comes when a social action strategy is designed primarily around a lawsuit. When lawyers take the center stage, it can push grassroots struggle into the background, short circuiting the development of collective power and capacity. There are examples where community organizing groups and legal strategies have worked together well, however, including the Williams v. California lawsuit over inequality in k-12 education.[37]

Direct service: Americans today often equate civic engagement with direct service. Organizing groups usually avoid actually providing services, today, however, because history indicates that when they do, organizing for collective power is often left behind. Powerful groups often threaten the "service" wings of organizing groups in an effort to prevent collective action. In the nonprofit sector, there are many organizations that used to do community organizing but lost this focus in the shift to service.[38]

Community development:[citation needed] Consensual community development efforts to improve communities through a range of strategies, usually directed by educated professionals working in government, policy, non-profit, or business organizations, is not community organizing. Community development projects increasingly include a community participation component, and often seek to empower residents of impoverished areas with skills for collaboration and job training, among others. However, community development generally assumes that groups and individuals can work together collaboratively without significant conflict or struggles over power to solve community challenges. One currently popular form is asset-based community development that seeks out existing community strengths. The relationship between community organising and community development is however more one of nuance than total difference. There is much community development literature and practice which is very similar to community organising, see for example the international Community Development Journal. And certainly since the 1970s community development practitioners have been influenced by structural analyses of inequity and power distribution.

Nonpartisan dialogues about community problems: A range of efforts create opportunities for people to meet together and engage in dialogue about community problems. Like community organizing, the effort in contexts like these is generally to be open to a diverse range of opinions, out of which some consensus may be reached. A study circle is an example. However, beyond the dialogue that also happens inside organizing groups, the focus is on generating a collective and singular "voice" in order to gain power and resources for the organization's members as well as constituents in the broader community.

Power gained and exerted in community organizing is also not the coercion applied by legal, illegal, physical, or economic means, such as those be applied by banks, syndicates, corporations, governments, or other institutions. Rather, organizing makes use of the voluntary efforts of a community's members acting jointly to achieve an economic or other benefit. As opposed to commercial ventures, gains that result from community organizing automatically accrue to persons in similar circumstances who are not necessarily members, e.g. residents in a geographic area or in a similar socioeconomic status, or persons having conditions or circumstances in common who benefit from gains won by the organizing effort. This may include workers who benefit from a campaign affecting their industry, for example, or persons with disabilities who benefit from gains made in their legal or economic eligibility or status.

Community organizing for international development

One of Alinsky's associates, Presbyterian minister Herbert White, became a missionary in South Korea and the Philippines and brought Alinskys ideas, books and materials with him. He helped start a community organization in the Manila slum of Tondo in the 1970s. The concepts of community organizing spread through the many local NGO and activists groups in the Philippines.

Filipino community organizers melded Alinsky's ideas with concepts from liberation theology, a pro-poor theological movement in the developing world, and the philosophy of Brazilian educationalist Paulo Freire. They found this community organizing a well-suited method to work among the poor during the martial law era of the dictator Ferdinand Marcos. Unlike the communist guerrillas, community organizers quietly worked to encourage critical thinking about the status quo, facilitate organization and the support the solving of concrete collective problems. Community organizing was thus able to lay the groundwork for the People Power Revolution of 1986, which nonviolently pushed Marcos out of power.

A 1974 manual summarizing some of the Filipino experience of community organizing Organizing People for Power actually became quite popular in the South Africa, among activist groups organizing communities in Soweto.

The concepts of community organizing have now filtered into many international organizations as a way of promoting participation of communities in social, economic and political change in developing countries.[39] This is often referred to as participatory development, participatory rural appraisal, participatory action research or local capacity building. Robert Chambers has been a particularly notable advocate of such techniques.

In 2004, members and staff of ACORN created ACORN International which has since developed organization and campaigns in Peru, India, Canada, Kenya, Argentina, the Dominican Republic, Mexico, Honduras, the Czech Republic, and elsewhere.
See also

Astroturfing
Community organization
Category:Community activists
Congregation-based Community Organizing
Community development
Community education
Community film
Community practice
Community psychology
Critical Psychology
Conscientization
Grassroots organizing
Homeowner association
Humanism
Large Group Capacitation
Organization Workshop
Paulo Freire
Political machine
Relational meeting
Saul Alinsky
Social change
Union organizer
Virginia Organizing
Youth activism

References

Bobo, Kim et al. (2001). Organizing for social change: Midwest Academy: Manual for activists. Seven Locks. ISBN 0-929765-94-X.
Chambers, Edward (2003). Roots for Radicals: Organizing for Power, Action, and Justice. Continuum. ISBN 0-8264-1499-0.
See Warren, Mark (2001). Dry Bones Rattling: : Community Building to Revitalize American Democracy. Princeton: Princeton University Press. ISBN 0-691-07432-1. This is one of the best studies of FBCOs in the United States. Also see Reitzes, Donald; Reitzes (1987). The Alinsky Legacy: Alive and Kicking. Dietrich. New York: JAI Press. ISBN 0-89232-722-7.
The statements in this and the last four paragraphs are attested to in Swarts, Heidi (2008). Organizing Urban America: Secular and Faith Based Progressive Movements. Minneapolis: University of Minnesota Press. ISBN 0-8166-4839-5. This book studied the strategies and cultures of two local ACORN and two local FBCO organizations linked to major "umbrella" organizations in two different cities.
See Warren cited above.
Mark Warren and Richard Wood, Faith Based Community Organizing: State of the Field (Interfaith Funders, 2001).
"President Bush Attends Office of Faith-Based and Community Initiatives' National Conference". Georgewbush-whitehouse.archives.gov. Retrieved 2012-11-07.
educationaction. "Core Dilemmas of Community Organizing: Fracturing Across Lines of Race and Class". Open Left. Retrieved 2012-11-07.
For a discussion of social class differences between churches and their relationship to neighborhood action, see: Roberts, Omar (2005). Streets of Glory: Church and Community in a Black Urban Neighborhood. Chicago: University of Chicago Press. ISBN 0-226-56217-4.
Again, see Swarts book cited above for general information on FBCOs and their differences from grassroots groups like ACORN,
Ernesto Cortes (1993). "Reweaving the Fabric: The Iron Rule and the IAF Strategy for Power and Politics" in Interwoven Destinies, pages 301-304.
Paul Osterman (2002), Gathering Power, page 25.
Robert Putnam (2003), Better Together: Restoring American Community, Chapter 1; William Julius Wilson (2001), Bridge Over the Racial Divide, pages 85-93.
Harry Boyte (1984), Community Is Possible, Chapter 5.
William Greider (1992), Who Will Tell the People?, page 231.
Alinsky, Saul (1987/1946). Reveille for Radicals. New York: Vintage. ISBN 0-679-72112-6. Check date values in: |date= (help) p. 126
Barry Yeoman, Rebel Towns, The Nation, Feb. 4, 2013. http://www.thenation.com/article/172266/rebel-towns
Smith, Ben. "Defending community organizing". Politico. Retrieved 18 February 2014.
An edited volume discussing the funding issue from a fairly leftist perspective is: INCITE! Women of Color Against Violence (2008). The Revolution Will Not Be Funded: Beyond the Non-Profit Industrial Complex. South End Press. ISBN 0-89608-766-2. On foundations limited understanding of and support for organizing, see: "Foundation Frustration". Retrieved 2009-02-07. Funders might benefit by looking at this: "Funding Organizing: Social Change Through Civic Participation" (PDF). Retrieved 2009-02-07.
"Needmor Fund Study (PDF)" (PDF). Retrieved 2009-01-23. "ACORN study". Retrieved 2009-01-23. "National Committee for Responsible Philanthropy New Mexico study (pdf)" (PDF). Retrieved 2009-01-23. "National Committee for Responsible Philanthropy North Carolina study (pdf)". Retrieved 2009-05-19. Note that the Needmor study examined a select collection of organizing groups specifically selected for their effectiveness for Needmor funding. Thus, the National Committee for Responsive Philanthropy studies are probably a more accurate estimation of the return to less targeted investments.
Horwitt, Sanford (1992). Let Them Call Me Rebel: Saul Alinsky: His Life and Legacy. New York: Vintage. ISBN 0-679-73418-X. This is the standard biography of Alinsky.
Alinsky, Reveille, pp. 133-35
See the Chambers and Warren books, above, for a discussion of the efforts of community organizers during this time. Fisher gives a good overview of the changes in the nature of community in urban areas, as does Robert Putnam more broadly in Bowling Alone
See Swarts, cited above.
"Midwest Academy". Retrieved 2009-01-21.
"Center for Third World Organizing". Retrieved 2009-01-21.
See Reitzes and Reitzes book above. Good overview of the relationship between Alinsky and a number of these organizers.
See the range of papers here: "Funders Collaborative on Youth Organizing Working Paper Series". Retrieved 2009-01-21.[dead link]
Exley, Zack (2008-03-28). "Obama Field Organizers Plot a Miracle". Huffington Post. Retrieved 2009-01-21.
Collective Action for Social Change: An Introduction to Community Organizing (New York: Palgrave Macmillan, 2011), Ch. 5; c.f. Marshall Ganz and Peter Drier, "We Have the Hope, Now Where's the Audacity, Washington Post, August 30 (2009).
Regan, Paul. "http://www.citizensuk.org". Trustee. Citizens UK.
IAF Living Wage Tradition
This is adapted from: Schutz, Aaron. "Core Dilemmas of Organizing: What is Community Organizing? What isn't Community Organizing?". Open Left. Retrieved 2009-01-21. A similar list can be found in: Brown, Michael Jacoby (2003). Building Powerful Community Organizations. ISBN 0-9771518-0-8. See also the Bobo, Chambers, and Reitzes & Reitzes books cited earlier.
See discussion in Chambers, Edward (2003). Roots for Radicals: Organizing for Power, Action, and Justice. Continuum. ISBN 0-8264-1499-0.
See Chambers book, above.
One of the best discussions of social movements can be found in Anderson, Terry (1996). The Movement and the Sixties. Oxford University Press. ISBN 0-19-507409-2.
See: http://www.urbanhabitat.org/node/1171, or, http://www.rethinkingschools.org/archive/19_03/cali193.shtml
Fisher, Robert (1994). Let the People Decide: Neighborhood Organizing in America, Updated Edition. Twayne. This is a good history of organizing that shows how government funding was cut from organizing groups because they threatened the status quo.

Petr Matous: The making and unmaking of community-based water supplies in Manila, Development in Practice, Volume 23, Issue 2, 2013, p. 217-231.

Bibliography

Robert Fisher and Peter Romanofsky, Community Organizing for Urban Social Change: A Historical Perspective (Greenwood Press, 1981). ISBN 978-0-313-21427-1
Robert Fisher, Let the People Decide: Neighborhood Organizing in America (1984; Twayne Publishers, 1997). ISBN 978-0-8057-3859-9
http://www.worldcat.org/oclc/10533392
Neil Betten and Michael J. Austin, The Roots of Community Organizing, 1917-1939 (Philadelphia: Temple University Press, 1990). ISBN 0-87722-662-8
http://www.worldcat.org/oclc/19556345
Harry C. Boyte, Commonwealth: A Return to Citizen Politics (New York: The Free Press, 1989). ISBN 0-02-904475-8
http://www.worldcat.org/oclc/19815053
Mark Warren, Dry Bones Rattling: Community Building to Revitalize America (Princeton: Princeton University Press, 2001). ISBN 978-0-691-07432-0
http://www.worldcat.org/oclc/44728155
Heidi Swarts, Organizing Urban America: Secular and Faith Based Progressive Movements (Minneapolis: University of Minnesota Press, 2008). ISBN 0-8166-4839-5
http://www.worldcat.org/oclc/154789894
Aaron Schutz and Marie G. Sandy, Collective Action for Social Change: An Introduction to Community Organizing (New York: Palgrave Macmillan, 2011). ISBN 0-230-10537-8
Edward Chambers, Roots for Radicals (New York: Continuum, 2003). ISBN 0-8264-1499-0
http://www.worldcat.org/oclc/51848381
Dennis Shirley, Community Organizing for Urban School Reform (Austin: University of Texas Press, 1997). ISBN 0-292-77719-1
http://www.worldcat.org/oclc/36051356
Shel Trapp, Dynamics of Organizing: Building Power by Developing the Human Spirit (Self published, 2003). Available from the National Training and Information Center, 312-243-3035, Review: http://www.nhi.org/online/issues/135/trappreview.html
Peter Szynka, Theoretische und empirischen Grundlagen des Community Organizing bei Saul D. Alinsky (19091972) Eine Rekonstruktion (Bremer Beiträge zur Politischen Bildung. Akademie für Arbeit und Politik der Universität Bremen, Bremen 2006) ISBN 3-88722-656-9.
Leo J Penta, Community Organizing - Die Macht der Beziehungen (Edition Korber-Stiftung, 2007). ISBN 3-89684-066-5
Kristin Layng Szakos and Joe Szakos, We Make Change: Community Organizers Talk About What They Do - and Why (Nashville: Vanderbilt University Press, 2007). ISBN 978-0-8265-1554-4

External links

COMM-ORG: The On-Line Conference on Community Organizing and Development Includes archives of original research, links to organizations and other resources, and an ongoing listserv.
Idealist.org Organizing GuideDescription of what community organizing is, what community organizers do, and good links for more information.
Industrial Areas Foundation
West/Southwest IAF
Metro-IAF
Maria Mottola, Tenant Organizing Manual
David Walls, Power to the People: Thirty-five Years of Community Organizing
Charles Dobson, The Citizen's Handbook
Aaron Schutz, Online Introduction to Community Organizing Course Designed not to teach practice but instead to introduce novices to the way organizers in the Alinsky tradition "think."
Aaron Schutz, Core Dilemmas of Community Organizing Series on Openleft.com
Shel Trapp, "Basics of Organizing"
Marshall Ganz, Online Organizing CourseGanz developed the "organizing" strategy for Obama's presidential campaign.
ACORN International/Community Organizations International A network of organizing groups led by Wade Rathke.
Camp Obama Videos Videos of the "organizing" training developed by Ganz for Obama's presidential campaign.
History of Community Organizing in the Philippines
Organizing in the United Kingdom
European Community Organizing Network (Note: the list of "national coordinators" might be a good place to start for improving this article's coverage of Europe.)
Social Policy magazine

Categories:

Community organizingCommunity buildingCounterculture of the 1960s

This page was last modified on 30 April 2015, at 13:58.
Text is available under the Creative Commons Attribution-ShareAlike License; additional terms may apply. By using this site, you agree to the Terms of Use and Privacy Policy. Wikipedia® is a registered trademark of the Wikimedia Foundation, Inc., a non-profit organization.

Privacy policy
About Wikipedia
Disclaimers
Contact Wikipedia
Developers
Mobile view

Wikimedia Foundation
Powered by MediaWiki
`````````````````````````````````````````````````
What do y'all think about this article in Wiki?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Community organizing
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Globe icon.
> The examples and perspective in this article deal primarily with the Anglosphere and do not represent a worldwide view of the subject. Please improve this article and discuss the issue on the talk page. (April 2013)
> ...


to early for me to think will have to wait and read again after I am awake to understand it all.

:thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is way it should be but I am hard headed and have to try to die before anyone can make me go to the dr..
> I know I am making Dh go in the morning to the back dr. I need to get off. See yall tomorrow. No bad dreams just pleasant for all of you. Oh by the way I think all of you are beautiful friends and I do love all of you.XX♥


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Golfing seems like a pleasant way to get a walk in.


I personally would go for the golf cart. They have some really cute one's out there. I was thinking yarn and storage for needles ect. May be yarn wrap too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Only sometimes, He likes to fish for 8 or more hours at a time, I'm only good for 4 or 5. I would go more if he would shorten his fishing time. It has been awhile, 3 years, since I have been fishing in Canada. I may go this summer if daughter and grands are able to go.


Oh I hope you do. You have been to busy with family and other things you do need time to relax and enjoy life for a bit.

Plus fish you gave me oh heaven thanks lady.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB book you mention your doing about 6 pages back you said you were adding story to page 200 plus.

I really think your on page 628 myself. Keep going you will have it finish by ???

You do Know you lead such a quite life that you must fall asleep just writing it.

:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

That sounds wonderful. Do not hear about the children out there that do good.

Most news are on the bad side.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Female police officer shot in Ok. 

Was to go on maternity leave tomorrow.

I wonder if that will get attendtion like the riots.

Police are now targets thanks to the liberal movement in 

this country.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Would you believe, I do not like to cook or eat fish. But George Forman does make it easy to cook with little mess.


Can understand that part. But still nice of you to share.

Gave George Forman to son as it was too big for the two of us. Have to get a smaller one.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is great. I bet she did it and you didn't know she did.
> I would love to see the pure white afghan she made just for you.
> That is sweet. I think we are all going to tells lots of people what they meant to us.


I think you're right, CB.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The boys haven't come for a few years and now that they're new dads they probably won't be travelling overseas for a while. SIL and BIL comeback to Canada fairly often and we've made a few trips to Australia, but not recently.


That's quite a trip - long.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes it is . I think of my mother wearing her white gloves to church with her hat on with those cat eye glasses. My mother is still alive but you do go back in the past. I remember at one of my brothers baseball game at night. She and Daddy was sitting in lawn chairs watching the game. A ball hit my mother right in the middle of her glasses and broke them into. I was about 12 and I was so embarrassed . I was embarrassed because she put her pink cat eye glasses on with dark tinted lense on at night. She is blind and can't see without them. She gave me those glassed a few years ago. Shame on me for being embarrassed of her.


Don't feel bad. All our kids probably felt embarrassed about us at some point! Although I can't imagine why!
:-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Me either Bon I just hate to go to dr. I have been sick for 5 months. I don't call myself a baby just not good sense. Yarnie made me go or I would not have. :lol:


I hate to go. Dentist too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup:  She's right!


We're all soul sisters on here. It's good.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You Dh sounds like my Daddy and boys. My Daddy broke me of fishing because of the long days. I didn't like being trapped in the lake all day . I still don't care to fish. I have gone deep sea fishing but it takes all day too. You can get a good tan tho.
> It will be fun if your grands and DD go. Take them with you to spend time with your Dh. What do they call him? I know you are omma.


Speaking of grandma names, when Mary was little, she called me Gah-ma. One time our drummer heard her and thought it was funny. It was even funnier when I told him that's what he used to call me, too!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad Yarnie pushed you into going - it sounds pretty serious with all those meds. But I can't criticize you because I hardly ever go to the doc either. I have to be in a lot of pain or so obviously sick that DH makes me go.


Yes! And think of all the sicknesses we didn't catch in the waiting room because we weren't there!! :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My dh said his mother embarrassed him at a Parent ,teachers meeting. He said his mother was on a comity and had to do a report and she wiggled her butt down the aisle and had too much red lipstick on. :lol: He was in the fifth grade. He is still talking about it . LOL. Right now as I write this.


Oh, how we make them cringe! :twisted:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is way it should be but I am hard headed and have to try to die before anyone can make me go to the dr..
> I know I am making Dh go in the morning to the back dr. I need to get off. See yall tomorrow. No bad dreams just pleasant for all of you. Oh by the way I think all of you are beautiful friends and I do love all of you.XX♥


I know, CB. You love everybody - and everybody loves you back!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> They have found lots of grow ops in BC. There were real problems with houses being rented and turned into grow ops and the houses had to be gutted afterwards because the heat and humidity created lots of mold.
> 
> The province passed legislation that landlords are supposed to check the premises every 3 months. If they don't, the owners can also face charges and their insurance might not cover the damages.


I had to look up grow ops! It took me to an Alberta site telling how to identify grow ops - signs to look for. Interesting.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Community organizing
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Globe icon.
> The examples and perspective in this article deal primarily with the Anglosphere and do not represent a worldwide view of the subject. Please improve this article and discuss the issue on the talk page. (April 2013)
> ...


There's a lot of information in this article! It seems like some of these groups did good for the community and then there were the others, like ACORN. It's a lot to digest - will have to read it again. Interesting.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB book you mention your doing about 6 pages back you said you were adding story to page 200 plus.
> 
> I really think your on page 628 myself. Keep going you will have it finish by ???
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> High Schoolers Caught in Hotel Pool Giving Guests A Reason to Call the Front Desk with Compliments
> 
> http://www.ijreview.com/2015/05/327519-high-schoolers-caught-hotel-pool-giving-guests-reason-call-front-desk-compliments/?


Wow. What a grand idea - beautiful singing.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Female police officer shot in Ok.
> 
> Was to go on maternity leave tomorrow.
> 
> ...


I heard about this. What a terrible story.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My boys were quite often. When they were in High School and I was teaching there that day, they would ride to school with me, then quickly get out of the car and disappear. Did not want to be seen with a teacher. It did change when they were able to drive.


When DS was in middle school, he never wanted me to bring him anything, drive him there, or show my face anwhere nearby! Silly since all his friends lived in the neighborhood and hung out at our house a lot! Go figure.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Yea virus on the wane no more meds added. Allergy not so good new meds.

Had a spot on face frozen pre cancer. Have to have it done again in 4 months.

Every other thing is good. Teaspoon of Codine if needed. 

God is watching over me.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Good afternoon friends

Did a tad bit of yard work this morning. Then I went off to buy leaded gas for the boat before 'the foreigners' get here and invade the lake. The traffic is already building and the grocery stores are packed. Good thing I already have enough food and have no reason to leave. 

So going to do some more yard work since it is so nice, then spend the rest of the afternoon knitting.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Boys they must be all a like . ride to school stop a block away so they would not have to admit they had a mother drive them to school.

Was so happy when they got drivers lincense's and drive was over.

Like you Bon the whole group of friends lived at my house. Always had to buy grocerys every other day. Sleep overs my gosh. I swear their parents must have loved me. 

But was not to be seen when going to school.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good afternoon friends
> 
> Did a tad bit of yard work this morning. Then I went off to buy leaded gas for the boat before 'the foreigners' get here and invade the lake. The traffic is already building and the grocery stores are packed. Good thing I already have enough food and have no reason to leave.
> 
> So going to do some more yard work since it is so nice, then spend the rest of the afternoon knitting.


Traffic up here heavy too. Sounds like your ready for the weekend. Hope it includes some down time for you.

Have fun with your knitting.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I went to the dr today . I was sicker than I thought .I got a shot of steroids. Two inhalers, antibiotics , allergy pill and cought medicine. I think she forgot the nose spray. Ugh! I hope everyone else is doing better with this sickness. I am dizzy right now it is the cough meds.


Oh CB, I'm sorry to hear that. You need to take a chapter from JoJo"s playbook and lie down, rest and get better. It doesn't have to be where JoJo is comfortable though that is your choice. :XD: :XD: :XD: Feel better.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Our new little great nephew has now arrived in Australia to join his cousin who was born a couple of months ago.


He is absolutely precious. Congratulations to your family.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

We got a call first thing this morning that our hydro would be turned off so the tree service could finish cutting the poplar trees at the top of the driveway. They were supposed to give us a days notice so we could be prepared but someone forgot. :roll: Well at least most of the job should be done today - they first started in late March!

I brought the laptop to work to catch up with emails but it's a quiet morning so I've got more computer time. The downtown construction is at it's worst for traffic right now and it's keeping a lot of people away.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Yes, trooper that I am  :XD: , I went out in 40 deg. weather, and breezy, and golfed. Had triple layers of clothes on, so that was a bit better than last week. Still didn't improve the game, but it was good for my health. Must've walked 3 miles. Seems that Wed. weather around here is cursed. Last two weeks, in the 40's. Next Wed., rain and T-storms. :XD:


That's the sign of a true golfer. Braving the elements to smack that little ball around. :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I think most kids are embarrassed about their parents at one time or another and thankfully most of us get maturity as we get older.


When kids reach a certain age it is the responsibility of the parents to totally embarrass them whenever possible. At least that was what my father told us when he would embarrass us in front of our friends or at family gatherings.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yea virus on the wane no more meds added. Allergy not so good new meds.
> 
> Had a spot on face frozen pre cancer. Have to have it done again in 4 months.
> 
> ...


Yes, he is. Good news!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Boys they must be all a like . ride to school stop a block away so they would not have to admit they had a mother drive them to school.
> 
> Was so happy when they got drivers lincense's and drive was over.
> 
> ...


Wasn't it fun? They liked to play soccer in our back yard. I made sweet tea, and they always asked if there was any "sugar water." They knew that Thursday was pizza night, and they'd come by for some or stay after soccer. Those were the good old days.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> When kids reach a certain age it is the responsibility of the parents to totally embarrass them whenever possible. At least that was what my father told us when he would embarrass us in front of our friends or at family gatherings.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I've been working on pictures all morning. It's nice to have a big block of time. Next I have to take brownies to my neighbor, have some lunch, and KNIT!

The clock hands just move too fast.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Community organizing
> 
> `````````````````````````````````````````````````
> What do y'all think about this article in Wiki?


That was a lot of info to think about CB. The type of community organizing that I'm most familiar and comfortable with comes from within the community itself and not from outsiders who often have their own agenda.

When the community organizes for improved safety, facilities, and amenities it is mainly directed by volunteers who live in the community even though paid staff might implement actions. Thinking here of recreational activities, Block Watch, development and safety committees, etc. Or committees to support or fight an activity or event that is helpful or harmful to the community.

It seems outsiders are often motivated by a totally different agenda (financial or political) and work the community up in anger or resentment. I think they are more concerned with their agenda than the members of the community. There are many examples of these types of community organizers in our native communities and in many cases they have done more harm than good.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I personally would go for the golf cart. They have some really cute one's out there. I was thinking yarn and storage for needles ect. May be yarn wrap too.


Multi tasking WI knitter creates new fashion statement for golf carts!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> CB book you mention your doing about 6 pages back you said you were adding story to page 200 plus.
> 
> I really think your on page 628 myself. Keep going you will have it finish by ???
> 
> ...


I think CB should call it "The Never Ending Adventures of Country Bumpkins". And then someone will make a mini series out of it. But who could possible play the starring role???


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> High Schoolers Caught in Hotel Pool Giving Guests A Reason to Call the Front Desk with Compliments
> 
> http://www.ijreview.com/2015/05/327519-high-schoolers-caught-hotel-pool-giving-guests-reason-call-front-desk-compliments/?


What a nice story.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> When DS was in middle school, he never wanted me to bring him anything, drive him there, or show my face anwhere nearby! Silly since all his friends lived in the neighborhood and hung out at our house a lot! Go figure.


Typical middle-schooler. I loved, loved, loved teaching them.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Multi tasking WI knitter creates new fashion statement for golf carts!


Now that person has way too much time on her (?) hands. Or really dislikes golfing and sits in the cart and knits while the person she is with golfs.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Speaking of grandma names, when Mary was little, she called me Gah-ma. One time our drummer heard her and thought it was funny. It was even funnier when I told him that's what he used to call me, too!


 :lol: My son called my Daddy trumpa. It was so cute. I am grandma to my three next door and Mimi to my DD's 2 boys. All 5 call DH papa. The don't say papa they say it Pampaul. lol We talked about it last night when Joeys said they are called. My DB and SIL are Grana and Pop. Sweet anything they call us.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We're all soul sisters on here. It's good.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I know, CB. You love everybody - and everybody loves you back!


No not everyone loves me. :-o :shock: :roll: :x


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> When DS was in middle school, he never wanted me to bring him anything, drive him there, or show my face anwhere nearby! Silly since all his friends lived in the neighborhood and hung out at our house a lot! Go figure.


That is funny. 
When my youngest son was in pre-school I had all three kids in different schools. I barely got them dressed and to school on time. When I dropped him off at 9:00 he politely told me when I come to pick him up have my lipstick on and my bluejeans. lol I guess I embarrassed him even then. He still tells me I just dont know how big my butt is.  Like I am doing it on purpose. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yea virus on the wane no more meds added. Allergy not so good new meds.
> 
> Had a spot on face frozen pre cancer. Have to have it done again in 4 months.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good afternoon friends
> 
> Did a tad bit of yard work this morning. Then I went off to buy leaded gas for the boat before 'the foreigners' get here and invade the lake. The traffic is already building and the grocery stores are packed. Good thing I already have enough food and have no reason to leave.
> 
> So going to do some more yard work since it is so nice, then spend the rest of the afternoon knitting.


Enjoy your company and your weekend. Hide the clay pigeons from Bandit.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Oh CB, I'm sorry to hear that. You need to take a chapter from JoJo"s playbook and lie down, rest and get better. It doesn't have to be where JoJo is comfortable though that is your choice. :XD: :XD: :XD: Feel better.


I am feeling lots better. 
Speaking of Jojo , he is milking it. Son called him to go out and then take him to the dr for his return visit. He grabbed the slice of homemade bread I put in his bowl and took off to the car with it. Then he came back home all happy and walking. He saw me and he started limping. What a mess he is. Spoiled rotten.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No not everyone loves me. :-o :shock: :roll: :x


Yes, they do.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That was a lot of info to think about CB. The type of community organizing that I'm most familiar and comfortable with comes from within the community itself and not from outsiders who often have their own agenda.
> 
> When the community organizes for improved safety, facilities, and amenities it is mainly directed by volunteers who live in the community even though paid staff might implement actions. Thinking here of recreational activities, Block Watch, development and safety committees, etc. Or committees to support or fight an activity or event that is helpful or harmful to the community.
> 
> It seems outsiders are often motivated by a totally different agenda (financial or political) and work the community up in anger or resentment. I think they are more concerned with their agenda than the members of the community. There are many examples of these types of community organizers in our native communities and in many cases they have done more harm than good.


Yes that is what I think about outsiders too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Multi tasking WI knitter creates new fashion statement for golf carts!


Isn't that cute. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This is really for all the pro-choicers that think an embryo is just a glob of cells. How can they ever say it is not a baby?
> 
> http://www.lifenews.com/2015/05/22/incredible-display-with-the-bodies-of-miscarried-babies-reveals-the-humanity-of-unborn-children/


Thank you Joey I would hope that all who see this will be changed by it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Now that I am off the merry go round .Sorta . Yarnie is getting off the tilt a whirl we need a laugh .http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mf84vaHD64k


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Female police officer shot in Ok.
> 
> Was to go on maternity leave tomorrow.
> 
> ...


That was such a sad story


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Don't feel bad. All our kids probably felt embarrassed about us at some point! Although I can't imagine why!
> :-D


Once we got to be teens, none of us wanted one of our parents to be chaperons for field trips or school events.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes! And think of all the sicknesses we didn't catch in the waiting room because we weren't there!! :lol:


I knew there was a fringe benefit in there somewhere :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I know, CB. You love everybody - and everybody loves you back!


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I had to look up grow ops! It took me to an Alberta site telling how to identify grow ops - signs to look for. Interesting.


There have been horrific news stories - when gangs are involved, there have been shootings. There have been home invasions (sometimes at the wrong address where innocent people are attacked) and massive property damage.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yea virus on the wane no more meds added. Allergy not so good new meds.
> 
> Had a spot on face frozen pre cancer. Have to have it done again in 4 months.
> 
> ...


PTL! Wonderful news Yarnie. Just make sure you rest up so you don't relapse. Sorry about the allergies.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> When kids reach a certain age it is the responsibility of the parents to totally embarrass them whenever possible. At least that was what my father told us when he would embarrass us in front of our friends or at family gatherings.


 :lol: Sounds about right!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Now that I am off the merry go round .Sorta . Yarnie is getting off the tilt a whirl we need a laugh .http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mf84vaHD64k


oh yes good one. Was ripping out shawl the mohair one that I just left in bag.

Am so tried am going to get off and hit the hay , nay think I will just go to bed.

God Bless all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nite dear friend WCK . see you tomorrow if God Wills it. Arm wraps, me.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> oh yes good one. Was ripping out shawl the mohair one that I just left in bag.
> 
> Am so tried am going to get off and hit the hay , nay think I will just go to bed.
> 
> God Bless all.


Night Yarnie, sleep well! Wrap the golf cart in your sleep!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Multi tasking WI knitter creates new fashion statement for golf carts!


Pretty.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No not everyone loves me. :-o :shock: :roll: :x


Everyone on here does!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is funny.
> When my youngest son was in pre-school I had all three kids in different schools. I barely got them dressed and to school on time. When I dropped him off at 9:00 he politely told me when I come to pick him up have my lipstick on and my bluejeans. lol I guess I embarrassed him even then. He still tells me I just dont know how big my butt is.  Like I am doing it on purpose. :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am feeling lots better.
> Speaking of Jojo , he is milking it. Son called him to go out and then take him to the dr for his return visit. He grabbed the slice of homemade bread I put in his bowl and took off to the car with it. Then he came back home all happy and walking. He saw me and he started limping. What a mess he is. Spoiled rotten.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Now that I am off the merry go round .Sorta . Yarnie is getting off the tilt a whirl we need a laugh .http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mf84vaHD64k


Her shows were great!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> There have been horrific news stories - when gangs are involved, there have been shootings. There have been home invasions (sometimes at the wrong address where innocent people are attacked) and massive property damage.


Awful and frightening.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good night, all. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Once we got to be teens, none of us wanted one of our parents to be chaperons for field trips or school events.


We were working with our kids (age) in church so they didn't mind us going with them to church outings. Once my DD wanted us to go on a trip with her Senior Orchestra class. She liked that all the kids liked us so she was happy we went. We were used to all of the kids coming to the house too. Some of the boys had their own pillow and sleeping bag here. They would just go to the closet and get their bed things go to sleep here. Lots of fun with the kids back then. I still never know who will be sleeping in our extra bedroom. :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> There have been horrific news stories - when gangs are involved, there have been shootings. There have been home invasions (sometimes at the wrong address where innocent people are attacked) and massive property damage.


That is terrible. Was this at places that grew medical marijuana? Sorry I missed the article.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Morning all and God's blessings on your day.

Beautiful here will be planting Herbs and columbine. It has decide to grow any place and have to replant it . Bought new ones blue color. 

Shasta Daisy did same thing replant them. 

Bought my fuchsia's. I buy them every year to remember best friend who loved them. She died of breast cancer. So my way of thinking of her.

Such cool weather have not planted much yet and the freeze last week glad I did not plant at all. Hope that is done for the summer freeze I mean, and weather gets a bit warmer. Not hot just warmer.

All have a blessed day.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We were working with our kids (age) in church so they didn't mind us going with them to church outings. Once my DD wanted us to go on a trip with her Senior Orchestra class. She liked that all the kids liked us so she was happy we went. We were used to all of the kids coming to the house too. Some of the boys had their own pillow and sleeping bag here. They would just go to the closet and get their bed things go to sleep here. Lots of fun with the kids back then. I still never know who will be sleeping in our extra bedroom. :-D


That's nice, especially since they still do it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Morning all and God's blessings on your day.
> 
> Beautiful here will be planting Herbs and columbine. It has decide to grow any place and have to replant it . Bought new ones blue color.
> 
> ...


The same to you, Yarnie.

We have a pretty morning here, too. DH and I are going to do some planting - pink candy tuft and poppy anemones. Both experiments - we'll have to wait till Spring to see how the candy tuft does.

Have a lovely day!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Morning all and God's blessings on your day.
> 
> Beautiful here will be planting Herbs and columbine. It has decide to grow any place and have to replant it . Bought new ones blue color.
> 
> ...


Aww that is sweet you get the fushia's every year in memory of your friend. Have fun planting . We are having the cicads attack with there loud sounding alien ships noise. It is hard to go outside and enjoy anything. It has been 13 years since the last landing. Does anyone else get to enjoy them?
http://www.cicadamania.com/

Blessing to you to Yarnie.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> That was a lot of info to think about CB. The type of community organizing that I'm most familiar and comfortable with comes from within the community itself and not from outsiders who often have their own agenda.
> 
> When the community organizes for improved safety, facilities, and amenities it is mainly directed by volunteers who live in the community even though paid staff might implement actions. Thinking here of recreational activities, Block Watch, development and safety committees, etc. Or committees to support or fight an activity or event that is helpful or harmful to the community.
> 
> It seems outsiders are often motivated by a totally different agenda (financial or political) and work the community up in anger or resentment. I think they are more concerned with their agenda than the members of the community. There are many examples of these types of community organizers in our native communities and in many cases they have done more harm than good.


What also happens is after the community organizers leave, the community finds out that they didn't really get what they wanted and are now stuck with the consequences.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am feeling lots better.
> Speaking of Jojo , he is milking it. Son called him to go out and then take him to the dr for his return visit. He grabbed the slice of homemade bread I put in his bowl and took off to the car with it. Then he came back home all happy and walking. He saw me and he started limping. What a mess he is. Spoiled rotten.


   JoJo certainly has you trained.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> So much for discrimination. Even if you provide a service for a gay wedding, You should be run out of business for just posting a sign,_ The sanctity of marriage is under attack. Lets keep marriage between a man and a woman._
> 
> http://eaglerising.com/18833/jeweler-attacked-for-opposing-gay-marriage-after-providing-service-for-gay-wedding/#PE5ScLP5hzPQOTtf.99


One of the gay partners said she didn't think he should show his personal beliefs in his business. That's when she should get her deposit back and go somewhere else. She can't dictate what he does in his own place of business, but she can express her opinion by not spending any money there.

We do NOT have the right - or the ability - to keep people from having opinions, and their right to express them is protected by the Constitution.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think CB should call it "The Never Ending Adventures of Country Bumpkins". And then someone will make a mini series out of it. But who could possible play the starring role???


Um it has to be somebody like Carol Burnett. Someone to really do the mini series justice. Bhahaaa. She could make anything funny.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Night Yarnie, sleep well! Wrap the golf cart in your sleep!


I forget to say the golf cart is just right good color bright enough to see it in the dark.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Um it has to be somebody like Carol Burnett. Someone to really do the mini series justice. Bhahaaa. She could make anything funny.


I was thinking you can play yourself who better to do it. :wink:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Why is it the day I decide to do gardening it gets hot. Got most of the herbs done put them in pots. Flowers in pots done. Saw first butterfly, kept flying around me. Love it, had butterfly weed flowers one year and had monarch's caterpillar on them. Did not see only one last year. Have to get another plant now that I am thinking of it.

To hot to dig flowers out to move them. Will get to them later next week.

Just going to sit a rip out shawl as it is cool in the house.

Crock pot supper tonight.

sausage hubby brought home from Polish grocery store, with polish sauerkraut. 

Do you know what a angry German is? A sauer kraut. I went to a town that is Noreweign and found that tee shirt for him. Now that is funny. 

All for now hope everyone is busy as a busy bee.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-338385-1.html

JOey this will make you laugh and cry at the same time. It did me.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Now that I am off the merry go round .Sorta . Yarnie is getting off the tilt a whirl we need a laugh .http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mf84vaHD64k


 :lol: That was hilarious. They probably made each other laugh quite often and have to re-tape a scene.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We were working with our kids (age) in church so they didn't mind us going with them to church outings. Once my DD wanted us to go on a trip with her Senior Orchestra class. She liked that all the kids liked us so she was happy we went. We were used to all of the kids coming to the house too. Some of the boys had their own pillow and sleeping bag here. They would just go to the closet and get their bed things go to sleep here. Lots of fun with the kids back then. I still never know who will be sleeping in our extra bedroom. :-D


I think your house was a pretty special place for the kids CB!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is terrible. Was this at places that grew medical marijuana? Sorry I missed the article.


No these were illegal grow ops for marijuana. I think a lot of it was illegally taken across the border into WA state too. A couple of years ago a fellow from this area was arrested in WA.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Morning all and God's blessings on your day.
> 
> Beautiful here will be planting Herbs and columbine. It has decide to grow any place and have to replant it . Bought new ones blue color.
> 
> ...


I like columbine and fuchsia; hope the weather was nice and you were ale to get your planting done.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Why is it the day I decide to do gardening it gets hot. Got most of the herbs done put them in pots. Flowers in pots done. Saw first butterfly, kept flying around me. Love it, had butterfly weed flowers one year and had monarch's caterpillar on them. Did not see only one last year. Have to get another plant now that I am thinking of it.
> 
> To hot to dig flowers out to move them. Will get to them later next week.
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No these were illegal grow ops for marijuana. I think a lot of it was illegally taken across the border into WA state too. A couple of years ago a fellow from this area was arrested in WA.


Thanks. 
We have crack houses that blow up . Any empty house can be moved into and burned down while making the crack.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153066506960937


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> So much for discrimination. Even if you provide a service for a gay wedding, You should be run out of business for just posting a sign,_ The sanctity of marriage is under attack. Lets keep marriage between a man and a woman._
> 
> http://eaglerising.com/18833/jeweler-attacked-for-opposing-gay-marriage-after-providing-service-for-gay-wedding/#PE5ScLP5hzPQOTtf.99


That is just so ridiculous. They were thrilled with the rings and say they respect his beliefs but say the rings are contaminated??? So much for accepting diversity.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Aww that is sweet you get the fushia's every year in memory of your friend. Have fun planting . We are having the cicads attack with there loud sounding alien ships noise. It is hard to go outside and enjoy anything. It has been 13 years since the last landing. Does anyone else get to enjoy them?
> http://www.cicadamania.com/
> 
> Blessing to you to Yarnie.


We sometimes had grasshoppers in Alberta, but have never seen them here - maybe too damp? But then you've had lots of rain so maybe dry climate doesn't matter?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Um it has to be somebody like Carol Burnett. Someone to really do the mini series justice. Bhahaaa. She could make anything funny.


I could imagine Carol Burnett in the role! :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I was thinking you can play yourself who better to do it. :wink:


 :thumbup: :lol: that's an even better suggestion! Reality TV at it's best!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Why is it the day I decide to do gardening it gets hot. Got most of the herbs done put them in pots. Flowers in pots done. Saw first butterfly, kept flying around me. Love it, had butterfly weed flowers one year and had monarch's caterpillar on them. Did not see only one last year. Have to get another plant now that I am thinking of it.
> 
> To hot to dig flowers out to move them. Will get to them later next week.
> 
> ...


A little heat must have felt good even if you didn't get all your flowers done.

Are you ripping the whole shawl Yarnie? 

One of my cousins had a sauer kraut and a square head Tshit. Since you're having sausage for dinner, I can't resist ....


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-338385-1.html
> 
> JOey this will make you laugh and cry at the same time. It did me.


It was funny - DH was laughing too. But scary to think that people get the joke.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153066506960937


Blessings on Memorial Day.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Just dropping in to say Hello, and hope all enjoy this weekend. Talk later.
Good night, sweet dreams and God Bless!
Say a prayer for all the brave men and women who gave their lives so that we may live in freedom! &#9829;


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think your house was a pretty special place for the kids CB!


I think so too!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks.
> We have crack houses that blow up . Any empty house can be moved into and burned down while making the crack.


We had a meth house blow up about 2 miles from us. Three children died in the explosion. Their mother is in jail along with some other people. Terrible.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153066506960937


Brave soldiers. We need that now.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I could imagine Carol Burnett in the role! :lol:


She'd be great - Carol Burnett. C.B. It works!

Unless CB wants to do it herself!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: :lol: that's an even better suggestion! Reality TV at it's best!


No thank you. :wink: :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A little heat must have felt good even if you didn't get all your flowers done.
> 
> Are you ripping the whole shawl Yarnie?
> 
> One of my cousins had a sauer kraut and a square head Tshit. Since you're having sausage for dinner, I can't resist ....


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Did you see your post?  :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Did you see your post?  :lol:


   when I make a type it's a doozy


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> when I make a type it's a doozy


 :lol: That is ok. We all do it. Me more than others.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Did you see your post?  :lol:


I noticed. :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> when I make a type it's a doozy


Let's say you make it count! :wink:


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Um it has to be somebody like Carol Burnett. Someone to really do the mini series justice. Bhahaaa. She could make anything funny.


Carol Burnett is a wonderful person with an 'open' heart.

http://touch.towleroad.com/all/2015-01-gay-iconography-carol-burnett-is-a-sketch-comedy-queen.html#1


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A little heat must have felt good even if you didn't get all your flowers done.
> 
> Are you ripping the whole shawl Yarnie?
> 
> One of my cousins had a sauer kraut and a square head Tshit. Since you're having sausage for dinner, I can't resist ....


Oh no that was the wursted one of all. :wink:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Just dropping in to say Hello, and hope all enjoy this weekend. Talk later.
> Good night, sweet dreams and God Bless!
> Say a prayer for all the brave men and women who gave their lives so that we may live in freedom! ♥


Amen God watch over those who have left this world a better place.

And to all of those who are still with us and those serving our country too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> when I make a type it's a doozy


Hey I don't get them right no need to worry I didn't even notice.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Sunday:

Praise the Lord his name is to be Praise.

Micah chapter one.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Sunday:
> 
> Praise the Lord his name is to be Praise.
> 
> Micah chapter one.


The best way to start the day, thanks Yarnie. How are you this morning? Hope you're sleeping much better these days.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Doing well yes slept like a baby, but did not wake up crying for a diaper change or hungry.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

When people hurt you over and over, think of them as

sandpapaer they scratch and hurt you. But later you"ll be

shining and polished,

While they end up useless. 

unknown


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> We had a meth house blow up about 2 miles from us. Three children died in the explosion. Their mother is in jail along with some other people. Terrible.


It's frightening how drugs can take such a strong hold on some people that they even risk their children's lives.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Pray not only because you need something

but because you have a lot to

Thank God for!

unknown


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Math has worked great for 100's of years, They really are not able to improve it. Except calculators are the only way to do square roots and long division.


I did use a slide rule in high school and was quite happy to replace it with a calculator!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Doing well yes slept like a baby, but did not wake up crying for a diaper change or hungry.


 :lol: What are you doing today Yarnie? Is it still hot at your place? Dull and overcast here.

DH and I are members of one of the local historical societies, but he is the Treasurer. The annual meeting is tomorrow and guess who gets to prepare the financial statements for the Treasurer's report?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> When people hurt you over and over, think of them as
> 
> sandpapaer they scratch and hurt you. But later you"ll be
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: I'll have to remember that one.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Pray not only because you need something
> 
> but because you have a lot to
> 
> ...


Amen!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh no that was the wursted one of all. :wink:


Have you seen this lesson in Norwegian?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Doing well yes slept like a baby, but did not wake up crying for a diaper change or hungry.


 :lol: :lol: Good news!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's frightening how drugs can take such a strong hold on some people that they even risk their children's lives.


True. I think these people were dealers, living off the misery of others AND sacrificing their children and the children who got addicted to their poison.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I did use a slide rule in high school and was quite happy to replace it with a calculator!


I never could get the hang of a slide rule, but DH carried one around with him all day long.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: What are you doing today Yarnie? Is it still hot at your place? Dull and overcast here.
> 
> DH and I are members of one of the local historical societies, but he is the Treasurer. The annual meeting is tomorrow and guess who gets to prepare the financial statements for the Treasurer's report?


How nice of you, WCK!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Have you seen this lesson in Norwegian?


Very interesting.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Amen God watch over those who have left this world a better place.
> 
> And to all of those who are still with us and those serving our country too.


Yes it is not about a barbeque or a day off from work. It is about our heroes that gave their life for our country. Very selfless of themselves. We are the ones reaping the awards of freedom. I salute them and honor their sacrifice.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Sunday:
> 
> Praise the Lord his name is to be Praise.
> 
> Micah chapter one.


Yes He is Worthy of our praise .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Doing well yes slept like a baby, but did not wake up crying for a diaper change or hungry.


 :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> When people hurt you over and over, think of them as
> 
> sandpapaer they scratch and hurt you. But later you"ll be
> 
> ...


That is a good quote. 
Thanks we always need to hear that good is coming from bad. God can turn harm from others into good for us.Amen. Thank You Lord.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: What are you doing today Yarnie? Is it still hot at your place? Dull and overcast here.
> 
> DH and I are members of one of the local historical societies, but he is the Treasurer. The annual meeting is tomorrow and guess who gets to prepare the financial statements for the Treasurer's report?


You?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I never was able to figure out a slide rule except for square roots. But then I learned a way to calculate them by hand when I was in 8th grade. Thankful for a one-room country school.


I remember learning that. It was very complicated, and I don't remember how to do it.

Later, a teacher used a diagram to show how that complicated method made sense.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Just checking in. I have been trying to get my garden in. It seems to take longer and longer each year. I still have a lot to do. I am not planting seed this year because of we are late getting this done. I am also limiting the number of things I am planting. I am not planting green beans, peas, acorn squash, or corn this year. I have many jars of beans left. I have stuffed acorn squash in my freezer yet from last fall. It was too late to plant peas and I never planted much corn due to the room required. I am concentrating on my herbs and tomatoes this year. Last year, I planted tomatoes, but we ate most of them, and I never had enough for Ketchup and Chili Sauce, which I intended to make. 

I am finally feeling better though and my energy is nearly normal.
I am still working on my afghan in the evenings. It seems to be going fast. I have two other WIP to get back to and a number of projects to start. I just can't concentrate on knitting now. The outside is drawing me.

Hope everyone is doing well. Yarnie, is healing, I hope.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Just checking in. I have been trying to get my garden in. It seems to take longer and longer each year. I still have a lot to do. I am not planting seed this year because of we are late getting this done. I am also limiting the number of things I am planting. I am not planting green beans, peas, acorn squash, or corn this year. I have many jars of beans left. I have stuffed acorn squash in my freezer yet from last fall. It was too late to plant peas and I never planted much corn due to the room required. I am concentrating on my herbs and tomatoes this year. Last year, I planted tomatoes, but we ate most of them, and I never had enough for Ketchup and Chili Sauce, which I intended to make.
> 
> I am finally feeling better though and my energy is nearly normal.
> I am still working on my afghan in the evenings. It seems to be going fast. I have two other WIP to get back to and a number of projects to start. I just can't concentrate on knitting now. The outside is drawing me.
> ...


It's good to hear from you. I'm so glad you're feeling better. That was a rough haul. Good luck with the gardening.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Amen God watch over those who have left this world a better place.
> 
> And to all of those who are still with us and those serving our country too.


Amen ♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> When people hurt you over and over, think of them as
> 
> sandpapaer they scratch and hurt you. But later you"ll be
> 
> ...


Adversity makes us stronger and more resilient! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: What are you doing today Yarnie? Is it still hot at your place? Dull and overcast here.
> 
> DH and I are members of one of the local historical societies, but he is the Treasurer. The annual meeting is tomorrow and guess who gets to prepare the financial statements for the Treasurer's report?


...the Treasurer's 'assistant'?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Have you seen this lesson in Norwegian?


Funny, KItty. I wonder if they have many long winded politicians in Norway?  :lol: :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes it is not about a barbeque or a day off from work. It is about our heroes that gave their life for our country. Very selfless of themselves. We are the ones reaping the awards of freedom. I salute them and honor their sacrifice.


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Have you seen this lesson in Norwegian?


Hae . That was the wrusted I could do.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: What are you doing today Yarnie? Is it still hot at your place? Dull and overcast here.
> 
> DH and I are members of one of the local historical societies, but he is the Treasurer. The annual meeting is tomorrow and guess who gets to prepare the financial statements for the Treasurer's report?


His assistant ? You know that one who wrusted her day doing the rest of the work.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Just finish watching Memorial show on PBS. Have watch it for almost every year. Then would call dad and we would talk about it.

Always makes me cry. They always tell personal stories of veteran and their family. 

But good to remember because of them we as a country are blest.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK , did not rip all the ruching shawl out just 14 rows. As I did not notice until I was at 14 rows that I still was useing size 8 needles and had not switch to 10's. 

I would have been done with just 4 rows on ruching and another 4 rows of knitting. 

Now I am on row 8 and have another 8 to go. That is 500 + stitches, then knit two together and do 4 rows of knit then I can bind off.

Really have not done much with it for about a month as the thought of ripping out mohair and having to take out so much well you know I just did not feel like it. So after finishing hat decided time to get it done.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Adversity makes us stronger and more resilient! :thumbup:


I hope so... I am fragile lately.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Funny, KItty. I wonder if they have many long winded politicians in Norway?  :lol: :XD:


Nay Norweigns are the only ones left that can laugh at themselves with out being offend.

they are to busy looking for happiness to bother being long winded.

They live at a high altitude so they don't waste their breath on any thing.

Would ya like to come over and we have a cup of Kaffe?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I hope so... I am fragile lately.


But you will be o.k. LL honest I am praying for that for you. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Nay Norweigns are the only ones left that can laugh at themselves with out being offend.
> 
> they are to busy looking for happiness to bother being long winded.
> 
> ...


Would love to, Yarnie! :thumbup: 
I'll bring the Danish, the stollen, or the chrusciki! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I hope so... I am fragile lately.


We're here to help, LL.♥ 
Just a few more months before you're back in your own home and comfort, LL. Hold on for a few more weeks.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Just finish watching Memorial show on PBS. Have watch it for almost every year. Then would call dad and we would talk about it.
> 
> Always makes me cry. They always tell personal stories of veteran and their family.
> 
> But good to remember because of them we as a country are blest.


Makes me cry too, Yarnie. Especially when I think about the state of this land today. What would those brave men and women, who fought, and died, to keep tyranny away from our shores, think about the destruction of our culture that is promoted from the highest levels on down. Sad, indeed.....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Solo and CB,

I do hope they are both o.k. Solo , in OK they are having to much rain and now their both getting bad storms today and tonight.

Wonder how Karveer is doing? Texas is really getting hit hard. Hope he and his family are doing alright.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> But you will be o.k. LL honest I am praying for that for you. :thumbup:


Thank you...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> We're here to help, LL.♥
> Just a few more months before you're back in your own home and comfort, LL. Hold on for a few more weeks.♥


Joking, I do not know if that is the answer. I hope it is, but I am having my doubts...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Solo and CB,
> 
> I do hope they are both o.k. Solo , in OK they are having to much rain and now their both getting bad storms today and tonight.
> 
> Wonder how Karveer is doing? Texas is really getting hit hard. Hope he and his family are doing alright.


I miss Karverr.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I was talking to my Mom - she spent most of the day in the ER and had tests done. She's been having a lot of pain lately along with a fast heart beat and her blood pressure keeps changing. She might need a pacemaker of some other procedure for her heart. I'm waiting to talk to DB#2 who has more info. I'd appreciate your prayers for her. Thanks.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I miss Karverr.


Me to, he is on another site that has quilting . It's his new love.

Know that he is busy and happy, and that is all that matters.

Some KP's treated him badly. I always felt bad about it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Me to, he is on another site that has quilting . It's his new love.
> 
> Know that he is busy and happy, and that is all that matters.
> 
> Some KP's treated him badly. I always felt bad about it.


I hope he sees that we miss him. He is a good person.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I was talking to my Mom - she spent most of the day in the ER and had tests done. She's been having a lot of pain lately along with a fast heart beat and her blood pressure keeps changing. She might need a pacemaker of some other procedure for her heart. I'm waiting to talk to DB#2 who has more info. I'd appreciate your prayers for her. Thanks.


Am praying right now for her.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Am praying right now for her.


WCK,
I am praying for her, too. Please let her be ok.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

I have not been here in awhile, but Dusti from KP lost her son quite unexpectedly today and she is all by herself in Brooklyn. She started a thread - 

How can I make it thru the night


I know you guys are great at bringing comfort and thought you would want to know. Sloth


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SQM said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have not been here in awhile, but Dusti from KP lost her son quite unexpectedly today and she is all by herself in Brooklyn. She started a thread -
> 
> ...


Saw it and praying for her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Am off now so will say God's blessing on all tonight.

So many hurting hearts praying for all of you.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I was talking to my Mom - she spent most of the day in the ER and had tests done. She's been having a lot of pain lately along with a fast heart beat and her blood pressure keeps changing. She might need a pacemaker of some other procedure for her heart. I'm waiting to talk to DB#2 who has more info. I'd appreciate your prayers for her. Thanks.


Will be praying fervently for your Mom, Kitty.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I hope he sees that we miss him. He is a good person.


 :thumbup: ♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Saw it and praying for her.


Ditto, heartbreaking to lose a child and be alone.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Am off now so will say God's blessing on all tonight.
> 
> So many hurting hearts praying for all of you.


Goodnight, Yarnie! Sleep well and wake up refreshed.
I'll say goodnight, also. 
God Bless you and keep you safe through the night.♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Just finish watching Memorial show on PBS. Have watch it for almost every year. Then would call dad and we would talk about it.
> 
> Always makes me cry. They always tell personal stories of veteran and their family.
> 
> But good to remember because of them we as a country are blest.


It was so touching. I felt the same at church today when our last hymn was Battle Hymn of the Republic. The choir director said, "You can stay and sing all four verses if you like." I think everyone stayed. Then as we walked out, the choir sang "God Bless America."
Also - very encouraging sermon assuring us that even though Christians are being persecuted, evil will not win.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Nay Norweigns are the only ones left that can laugh at themselves with out being offend.
> 
> they are to busy looking for happiness to bother being long winded.
> 
> ...


I'd love to!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Makes me cry too, Yarnie. Especially when I think about the state of this land today. What would those brave men and women, who fought, and died, to keep tyranny away from our shores, think about the destruction of our culture that is promoted from the highest levels on down. Sad, indeed.....


Yes, it is.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Me to, he is on another site that has quilting . It's his new love.
> 
> Know that he is busy and happy, and that is all that matters.
> 
> Some KP's treated him badly. I always felt bad about it.


I'm glad he's found a good place, but I miss him, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have not been here in awhile, but Dusti from KP lost her son quite unexpectedly today and she is all by herself in Brooklyn. She started a thread -
> 
> ...


Oh, no - I don't know Dusti, but that has to be life's greatest tragedy. Thanks, SQM


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Just checking in. I have been trying to get my garden in. It seems to take longer and longer each year. I still have a lot to do. I am not planting seed this year because of we are late getting this done. I am also limiting the number of things I am planting. I am not planting green beans, peas, acorn squash, or corn this year. I have many jars of beans left. I have stuffed acorn squash in my freezer yet from last fall. It was too late to plant peas and I never planted much corn due to the room required. I am concentrating on my herbs and tomatoes this year. Last year, I planted tomatoes, but we ate most of them, and I never had enough for Ketchup and Chili Sauce, which I intended to make.
> 
> I am finally feeling better though and my energy is nearly normal.
> I am still working on my afghan in the evenings. It seems to be going fast. I have two other WIP to get back to and a number of projects to start. I just can't concentrate on knitting now. The outside is drawing me.
> ...


Maybe you will feel like having a larger garden next year. We have only planted tomatoes ourselves. If you are not in the mood don't even try. 
It is hard to get in the mood to knit when you can play outside. It is for me. 
I am glad you are getting your strength back and getting well .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Makes me cry too, Yarnie. Especially when I think about the state of this land today. What would those brave men and women, who fought, and died, to keep tyranny away from our shores, think about the destruction of our culture that is promoted from the highest levels on down. Sad, indeed.....


Me too. It tears me up to think of what is happening to our country.It is so sad. Sign of the end times.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Solo and CB,
> 
> I do hope they are both o.k. Solo , in OK they are having to much rain and now their both getting bad storms today and tonight.
> 
> Wonder how Karveer is doing? Texas is really getting hit hard. Hope he and his family are doing alright.


We had a storm blow up and out . Not as much rain as most in the state. Yes Karveer is getting a flood after it has been a drought for so long in Texas.
Solo may have gotten lots of rain and hail yesterday . My DD did. I hope she is not in the water somewhere. All of the rivers and lakes are way up. Boat warnings . Take care Solo.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It was so touching. I felt the same at church today when our last hymn was Battle Hymn of the Republic. The choir director said, "You can stay and sing all four verses if you like." I think everyone stayed. Then as we walked out, the choir sang "God Bless America."
> Also - very encouraging sermon assuring us that even though Christians are being persecuted, evil will not win.


I love that song. I would have stayed for all 4 too. :thumbup:
Here you go Bon.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Quiz http://bitecharge.com/play/whoword?sess=r3#r3
I am cheerful.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCk Praying on for your mom and Dad. God in your goodness and mercy please put your arms on Mom and Dad. Put your arms around WCK and give her your peace for today.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB am so glad you are o.k. Hope that Solo is away for the holiday.

Hope she checks in soon.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Good morning everyone. I hope everyone is ok today. Will be a quiet day today.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jeremiah 16:19 

not full verse but seems there is a need for this after

yesterday and today. 

Adonai, my strength, my fortress, my refuge in time of

trouble.

May my Lord comfort you today with your going out or

coming in.

You do not have to believe as I do, but you are still

friends and wish you nothing but the joy of this day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Good morning everyone. I hope everyone is ok today. Will be a quiet day today.


I second that LL, and wish you a good morning too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It was so touching. I felt the same at church today when our last hymn was Battle Hymn of the Republic. The choir director said, "You can stay and sing all four verses if you like." I think everyone stayed. Then as we walked out, the choir sang "God Bless America."
> Also - very encouraging sermon assuring us that even though Christians are being persecuted, evil will not win.


Amen Bon Amen.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Good Morning Friends,


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Good Morning Friends,


Yes are little four footed friend gave their lives too. Thanks for the reminder Gali.

Been missing you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love that song. I would have stayed for all 4 too. :thumbup:
> Here you go Bon.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Good Morning Friends,


I, Gali! Great to see you back! I hope you can stay a while.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz http://bitecharge.com/play/whoword?sess=r3#r3
> I am cheerful.


All I get is your words of being cheerful. Can you post the begining of the Quiz???


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I, Gali! Great to see you back! I hope you can stay a while.


Cooking out today between rain showers, going to the 21 Gun Salute at the cemetery then chilling out this evening with yarn and TV. miss all of you too and have a beautiful day.

good to hear Karveer is on another forum and becoming a skilled quilter. It is a beautiful art...I see alot of quilts in the Amish countryside I live in. They are fantastic.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Such a loss for Dusti, just so sad to know the pain she is enduring and the shock of what happened. I hope she finds someone to hold her.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Such a loss for Dusti, just so sad to know the pain she is enduring and the shock of what happened. I hope she finds someone to hold her.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi, just checking in feeling a little better with ears - sure knocked me down. I watched the opening of the Indy 500 & was appalled at how the singer sang the Star Spangled Banner song! She tore it up & I didn't appreciate her horrible singing so I turned it off!

Guess I'm just cranky been sick!

Hope all of you are having a great holiday. Chat later.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Good Morning Friends,


Thanks for these pictures.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I second that LL, and wish you a good morning too.


Thank you, YL.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> WCK,
> I am praying for her, too. Please let her be ok.


I am praying for your Mom too WCK.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I was talking to my Mom - she spent most of the day in the ER and had tests done. She's been having a lot of pain lately along with a fast heart beat and her blood pressure keeps changing. She might need a pacemaker of some other procedure for her heart. I'm waiting to talk to DB#2 who has more info. I'd appreciate your prayers for her. Thanks.


Yes I will be praying for your Mother. I know who upset you must be. What about her stomach issues? I know she goes to the dr for that in June but is she better with that? Bless her heart. I am lifting her up right now. XX♥


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I watched the Memorial Celebration on PBS last night too. It made me sad that so many gave so much and thanks to Obama's incompetence as a leader and especially as Commander-in-Chief more young men will have to regain what he gave away. ISIS is not going away. They are growing. 

I don't blame the Iraquis who ran away. They were not the Iraquis who we trained. Most of those are dead since ISIS exterminates military personnel. I think these were newbies and civilians. Plus, we did nt support them with air power.

At least the leader of ISIS tells the truth. He said recently that Islam has never been a religion of peace. Unfortunately, America's leadership doesn't understand it or believe him. This next war must include elimination of all of ISIS and turning over Iraq to the Kurds. No Shia Muslims or Sunni Muslims can hold power. They have proven incapable of doing it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Me to, he is on another site that has quilting . It's his new love.
> 
> Know that he is busy and happy, and that is all that matters.
> 
> Some KP's treated him badly. I always felt bad about it.


I hope he finds good friends there. Yes he was a nice addition to our group. Maybe he will check in sometimes to let us know what he is making.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Good morning everyone. I hope everyone is ok today. Will be a quiet day today.


You need to rest while it is quiet. Tomorrow not so much with your new house. 
My sister sold her house here this week. She is coming in Thursday to get all of her flowers and what she has left in the house. Then taking my mother back with her for a month. I can't see my mother being away for a month but they have to make plans at work to bring her back. She plans to stay into July the 4th.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Jeremiah 16:19
> 
> not full verse but seems there is a need for this after
> 
> ...


Thanks Yarnie for your scriptures.
He really is our fortress and refuge in time of trouble. If you lean on Him and He will help you to overcome anything.
I feel a song coming on. :-D


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You need to rest while it is quiet. Tomorrow not so much with your new house.
> My sister sold her house here this week. She is coming in Thursday to get all of her flowers and what she has left in the house. Then taking my mother back with her for a month. I can't see my mother being away for a month but they have to make plans at work to bring her back. She plans to stay into July the 4th.


I bet your mom will have a nice time with your sister. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Good Morning Friends,


Thanks Gali that is what today is for remembering. :thumbup: 
You have been missed. I hope everything is ok with you. ♥


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I will be praying for your Mother. I know who upset you must be. What about her stomach issues? I know she goes to the dr for that in June but is she better with that? Bless her heart. I am lifting her up right now. XX♥


Yes praying too, but remember the heart controls a lot of our organs including the stomach. I had to keep a waste basket besides me when I was resting in a chair before my heart/lung showed up because food would just come up - not vomiting just came into my mouth.

Dr. said I should have known something was going on as that is not normal. I said we women need much more education about our hearts as I've never had pain anywhere except in between the shoulders & stomach disturbance.

I'm off to Walmart for groceries as we are very low on food. Chat later.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thank you, CB!! When I was in a high school choir, we sang Battle Hymn exactly the way it was sung on this video, with the "In the beauty of the lilies" verse sang softly and with reverence.
> They also played the theme songs of the branches of the service. I loved the Army Air Corps song because my Dad was in the Army Air Corps, flew in WW2.
> Thanks again. I'm saving this link!


You are welcome Bon.
My Daddy and all his brothers were in the Navy. Only Daddy was in WW2 
. God Bless our Troops today as they were in the past.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> All I get is your words of being cheerful. Can you post the begining of the Quiz???


Oh I am sorry. I will try to find it again on FB.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope he finds good friends there. Yes he was a nice addition to our group. Maybe he will check in sometimes to let us know what he is making.


Yes, I miss Karrver as he is a great person who the AOW bullied & the KP Admin allowed them to get away with making Karrver leave KP!

Such a shame!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi, just checking in feeling a little better with ears - sure knocked me down. I watched the opening of the Indy 500 & was appalled at how the singer sang the Star Spangled Banner song! She tore it up & I didn't appreciate her horrible singing so I turned it off!
> 
> Guess I'm just cranky been sick!
> 
> Hope all of you are having a great holiday. Chat later.


I am glad you are better. Funny you say you are cranky when you are sick. I said the same thing about myself when I had a meltdown Saturday. 
I am not watching the Indy 500. Who sang the Star Spangled Banner? Rose Ann Barr is the first to trash it. Grrr she set the trend I guess.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are welcome Bon.
> My Daddy and all his brothers were in the Navy. Only Daddy was in WW2
> . God Bless our Troops today as they were in the past.


My brother who has passed away, was drafted by the Army, but after 6 weeks gave him a medical discharge W/O giving him the reason nor medical records. He died at age 68 with the same condition I have so when I passed 68, I'm thinking my days are numbered.

God is good to me, praise the Lord Jesus Christ, Amen.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes praying too, but remember the heart controls a lot of our organs including the stomach. I had to keep a waste basket besides me when I was resting in a chair before my heart/lung showed up because food would just come up - not vomiting just came into my mouth.
> 
> Dr. said I should have known something was going on as that is not normal. I said we women need much more education about our hearts as I've never had pain anywhere except in between the shoulders & stomach disturbance.
> 
> I'm off to Walmart for groceries as we are very low on food. Chat later.


Very wise words Jayne we need to hear it . We women think we can get past the pain and get on with life.

Hope trip shopping will last for a while.

Glad your on the mend with your ear ache. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad you are better. Funny you say you are cranky when you are sick. I said the same thing about myself when I had a meltdown Saturday.
> I am not watching the Indy 500. Who sang the Star Spangled Banner? Rose Ann Barr is the first to trash it. Grrr she set the trend I guess.


I didn't know her, but she was terrible. Rose Ann Barr sang at a baseball game - disrespecting our country!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> My brother who has passed away, was drafted by the Army, but after 6 weeks gave him a medical discharge W/O giving him the reason nor medical records. He died at age 68 with the same condition I have so when I passed 68, I'm thinking my days are numbered.
> 
> God is good to me, praise the Lord Jesus Christ, Amen.


God still has things for you to do as all of us do. We are still here for a reason. I am happy to have you here with us. I will praise the Lord for it too. Since I have known you , you have overcome lots of bad stuff. Praise the Name of Jesus for Janie's life. We love you Janie. ♥


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, I miss Karrver as he is a great person who the AOW bullied & the KP Admin allowed them to get away with making Karrver leave KP!
> 
> Such a shame!


No I find it embarrassing and sad that some women on this site are so cruel, and enjoy inflicting such pain. It appears some bullies never grow up and just get nastier with age.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Just checking in. I have been trying to get my garden in. It seems to take longer and longer each year. I still have a lot to do. I am not planting seed this year because of we are late getting this done. I am also limiting the number of things I am planting. I am not planting green beans, peas, acorn squash, or corn this year. I have many jars of beans left. I have stuffed acorn squash in my freezer yet from last fall. It was too late to plant peas and I never planted much corn due to the room required. I am concentrating on my herbs and tomatoes this year. Last year, I planted tomatoes, but we ate most of them, and I never had enough for Ketchup and Chili Sauce, which I intended to make.
> 
> I am finally feeling better though and my energy is nearly normal.
> I am still working on my afghan in the evenings. It seems to be going fast. I have two other WIP to get back to and a number of projects to start. I just can't concentrate on knitting now. The outside is drawing me.
> ...


I;m glad you are feeling better. Don't overdo, replapses are not allowed.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Solo and CB,
> 
> I do hope they are both o.k. Solo , in OK they are having to much rain and now their both getting bad storms today and tonight.
> 
> Wonder how Karveer is doing? Texas is really getting hit hard. Hope he and his family are doing alright.


Thanks Yarnie. We are in a lull between storms now. There is a lot of flooding around the whole area. OK City and south to Texas have it worse than we do. We should also have rain throughout the week as well as what we had over the weekend.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We had a storm blow up and out . Not as much rain as most in the state. Yes Karveer is getting a flood after it has been a drought for so long in Texas.
> Solo may have gotten lots of rain and hail yesterday . My DD did. I hope she is not in the water somewhere. All of the rivers and lakes are way up. Boat warnings . Take care Solo.


Thanks CB. We've had lots and lots of rain and thankfully no hail.There is more coming tonight. Rivers and streams are overflowing around here. Those that leave close to them are being evacuated.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz http://bitecharge.com/play/whoword?sess=r3#r3
> I am cheerful.


I am gentle.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

The quiz said I am gentle. That proves it is a crock. I am gentle with children and animals. But, I am a warrior against injustice. I would say I am more a logical person. Protect the innocent and destroy the corrupt.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> No I find it embarrassing and sad that some women on this site are so cruel, and enjoy inflicting such pain. It appears some bullies never grow up and just get nastier with age.


True! I hope Karrver is enjoying the new craft, but I miss him as he is "one" of the Right side!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I hope so... I am fragile lately.


I'm so sorry that you are feeling down LL. I hope today is a little better for you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm so sorry that you are feeling down LL. I hope today is a little better for you.


Thank you. A little better.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Will be praying fervently for your Mom, Kitty.♥


Thank you Jokim.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you. A little better.


 :thumbup: that's good news!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We had a storm blow up and out . Not as much rain as most in the state. Yes Karveer is getting a flood after it has been a drought for so long in Texas.
> Solo may have gotten lots of rain and hail yesterday . My DD did. I hope she is not in the water somewhere. All of the rivers and lakes are way up. Boat warnings . Take care Solo.


I'm glad you're safe and certainly hope that Solo and others in the storm area are too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz http://bitecharge.com/play/whoword?sess=r3#r3
> I am cheerful.


I'm gentle - but don't feel that way.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCk Praying on for your mom and Dad. God in your goodness and mercy please put your arms on Mom and Dad. Put your arms around WCK and give her your peace for today.


Thank you Yarnie!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Jeremiah 16:19
> 
> not full verse but seems there is a need for this after
> 
> ...


Amen Yarnie.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> All I get is your words of being cheerful. Can you post the begining of the Quiz???


Here is the link Yarnie. I took the part after the "?" off and it works.

http://bitecharge.com/play/whoword?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Cooking out today between rain showers, going to the 21 Gun Salute at the cemetery then chilling out this evening with yarn and TV. miss all of you too and have a beautiful day.
> 
> good to hear Karveer is on another forum and becoming a skilled quilter. It is a beautiful art...I see alot of quilts in the Amish countryside I live in. They are fantastic.


It was so good to see you again Gali. I hope you're having a good day.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Hi, just checking in feeling a little better with ears - sure knocked me down. I watched the opening of the Indy 500 & was appalled at how the singer sang the Star Spangled Banner song! She tore it up & I didn't appreciate her horrible singing so I turned it off!
> 
> Guess I'm just cranky been sick!
> 
> Hope all of you are having a great holiday. Chat later.


I'm glad you're feeling better Janie; hope your ear infection clears up soon.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: that's good news!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I am praying for your Mom too WCK.


Thank you KC. I'm glad you're safely back home and getting back to yourself again.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I will be praying for your Mother. I know who upset you must be. What about her stomach issues? I know she goes to the dr for that in June but is she better with that? Bless her heart. I am lifting her up right now. XX♥


Thanks CB. The ER doc thinks the heart problems might be causing or at least making the stomach pains worse. That sounds strange to me, but the very fast heartbeat and stomach pains did start at about the same time in April. She is being referred back to the cardiologist she saw a couple of years ago -- don't know how long that will take 

The stomach test won't be until June 29 - that's the earliest she could get when she had the results of preliminary tests at the end of April. 2 months to wait while she's in pain and getting worse has added a lot to her stress (and for all of the family too). This is one of the biggest downsides to our medical system!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I had to turn on the AC today. We had rain most of the day yesterday and it is hot and stuffy today. Was up early today, not my choice. Husband left for Canada at 5 this morning. So will have time to myself. Yarnie is the invitation for coffee still open? Wisconsin Craft Market is calling me.


What fun! I hope you can meet up. You both need a good get away day. I hope your Dh makes it to Canada and gets his needed rest too.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks CB. The ER doc thinks the heart problems might be causing or at least making the stomach pains worse. That sounds strange to me, but the very fast heartbeat and stomach pains did start at about the same time in April. She is being referred back to the cardiologist she saw a couple of years ago -- don't know how long that will take
> 
> The stomach test won't be until June 29 - that's the earliest she could get when she had the results of preliminary tests at the end of April. 2 months to wait while she's in pain and getting worse has added a lot to her stress (and for all of the family too). This is one of the biggest downsides to our medical system!!


I am sorry she has to wait. (Is this Obamacare in action?). Is there anything you can do in the meantime? June 29 is very close, but when there is pain - it feels so far away. I will pray for her and your family. I know comopletely how it feels. I used to shake when something similar happened to my father. It was terrible.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad you're safe and certainly hope that Solo and others in the storm area are too.


Tornadoes on the ground in AR. It is suppose to be going on all night tonight. We are in the warning for later tonight. I will try to update if I am able to be on the net.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Tornadoes on the ground in AR. It is suppose to be going on all night tonight. We are in the warning for later tonight. I will try to update if I am able to be on the net.


Will be praying for your safety and all your family's safety. Please use good judgement and take care of yourselves. We all need you, CB.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks CB. The ER doc thinks the heart problems might be causing or at least making the stomach pains worse. That sounds strange to me, but the very fast heartbeat and stomach pains did start at about the same time in April. She is being referred back to the cardiologist she saw a couple of years ago -- don't know how long that will take
> 
> The stomach test won't be until June 29 - that's the earliest she could get when she had the results of preliminary tests at the end of April. 2 months to wait while she's in pain and getting worse has added a lot to her stress (and for all of the family too). This is one of the biggest downsides to our medical system!!


I 'm so sorry to hear your mother is in pain . I can't believe she has to wait that long before she can see the dr. Can she go to the ER for treatment? I can imagine the stress everyone is under. Lord bless all of you!
XX♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Been working on Mohair Ruching shawl all afternoon and tonight. 

I am going to run out of yarn so have to leave a few rows out. Hope it doesn't show to badly. Darn yarn should have had enough.

Hope everyone had a good day.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> All I get is your words of being cheerful. Can you post the begining of the Quiz???


Yarnie, delete everything after word? Leave the question mark in. Then you'll get the test. If you leave that on, you just get the last page of CB's test with her word.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz http://bitecharge.com/play/whoword?sess=r3#r3
> I am cheerful.


I am graceful. So nice, BUT -

I am also the person who couldn't take a cup of coffee into another teacher's room for fear of spilling it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Such a loss for Dusti, just so sad to know the pain she is enduring and the shock of what happened. I hope she finds someone to hold her.


Oh yes - very sad.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You need to rest while it is quiet. Tomorrow not so much with your new house.
> My sister sold her house here this week. She is coming in Thursday to get all of her flowers and what she has left in the house. Then taking my mother back with her for a month. I can't see my mother being away for a month but they have to make plans at work to bring her back. She plans to stay into July the 4th.


I'm glad your sister sold her house. That's not always easy to do. Will it be strange with your mother away? Has she gone before? It's nice that you have her so close.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes praying too, but remember the heart controls a lot of our organs including the stomach. I had to keep a waste basket besides me when I was resting in a chair before my heart/lung showed up because food would just come up - not vomiting just came into my mouth.
> 
> Dr. said I should have known something was going on as that is not normal. I said we women need much more education about our hearts as I've never had pain anywhere except in between the shoulders & stomach disturbance.
> 
> I'm off to Walmart for groceries as we are very low on food. Chat later.


I'm so glad you're feeling better, Janie.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, I miss Karrver as he is a great person who the AOW bullied & the KP Admin allowed them to get away with making Karrver leave KP!
> 
> Such a shame!


I agree. It's a shame and they should be ashamed at treating him that way.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> God still has things for you to do as all of us do. We are still here for a reason. I am happy to have you here with us. I will praise the Lord for it too. Since I have known you , you have overcome lots of bad stuff. Praise the Name of Jesus for Janie's life. We love you Janie. ♥


Ditto! Janie, you are a strong woman with faith and good cheer. You set a good example for all of us.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks CB. We've had lots and lots of rain and thankfully no hail.There is more coming tonight. Rivers and streams are overflowing around here. Those that leave close to them are being evacuated.


Frightening. The power of water is huge.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm glad your sister sold her house. That's not always easy to do. Will it be strange with your mother away? Has she gone before? It's nice that you have her so close.


It will be strange for Mama to be away. I will talk to her everyday. She left before for about a week last year. She has never been away this long before. She doesn't like to travel. I must have gotten the traveling bug from my Daddy. We shall see if she is gone that long.  
Are you suppose to get bad weather tomorrow. It was pretty bad in the north to central part of the state. It hasn't gotten the bad weather yet.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks CB. The ER doc thinks the heart problems might be causing or at least making the stomach pains worse. That sounds strange to me, but the very fast heartbeat and stomach pains did start at about the same time in April. She is being referred back to the cardiologist she saw a couple of years ago -- don't know how long that will take
> 
> The stomach test won't be until June 29 - that's the earliest she could get when she had the results of preliminary tests at the end of April. 2 months to wait while she's in pain and getting worse has added a lot to her stress (and for all of the family too). This is one of the biggest downsides to our medical system!!


I'm so sorry she has to wait. That causes such anxiety when you don't know what's wrong. I'll say a prayer for her.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Tornadoes on the ground in AR. It is suppose to be going on all night tonight. We are in the warning for later tonight. I will try to update if I am able to be on the net.


Oh, no, CB. Where do you go if there's a tornado warning? Do you have a basement?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It will be strange for Mama to be away. I will talk to her everyday. She left before for about a week last year. She has never been away this long before. She doesn't like to travel. I must have gotten the traveling bug from my Daddy. We shall see if she is gone that long.
> Are you suppose to get bad weather tomorrow. It was pretty bad in the north to central part of the state. It hasn't gotten the bad weather yet.


We have a pretty strong chance of rain for the next few days. It just poured here a few minutes ago, and we had a little rain earlier. I-85 goes north and south, and we are east of the highway. Often - for some reason unknown to me - the storms die out before they cross the highway. So often when rain is predicted, our little town doesn't get it. We did today - in nice little showers. There's another county that consistently gets the worst of it. Funny how weather works.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You need to rest while it is quiet. Tomorrow not so much with your new house.
> My sister sold her house here this week. She is coming in Thursday to get all of her flowers and what she has left in the house. Then taking my mother back with her for a month. I can't see my mother being away for a month but they have to make plans at work to bring her back. She plans to stay into July the 4th.


It must be a relief for your sister to sell her house, hope the last stages of the move go well for her. A month away from home can be quite an adjustment, I hope she enjoys the time in your sisters new home.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

DH and I are tired. DD (CB's twin) came to spend the day here with her two youngest. Everyone else in her family was away for one reason or another. She brought her Dad a big beautiful and delicious apple pie! She has a real gift for cooking. DS and his family over after lunch and everyone was here for spaghetti dinner. It was so nice. They're all going to the beach together. DD in Mobile is skipping this year,and so are DH and I. I hate to miss it, but it's just more than I can handle right now. I almost decided to meet them for a few days, but DH isn't ready for a trip yet, I don't want to leave him all by himself with DS out of town, too. 

It was a great day for us. Every time I talk to little Mary on the phone, she says, "Can I come to your house?" Makes me sad because it's hard for them to get here with all the older kids' activities. I was very happy having her here finlally. She had a ball - played with our Barbies, then Sarah came and they played dress-ups together. Those girls love each other! Mary looks up to Sarah, and Sarah loves all little ones. The two brothers were quieter than the girls, reading,playing DS. 
Earlier in the day, Mary and her brother Paul explored the creek, threw stones in the water, and turned over rocks to see who was leaving underneath!

Tomorrow we have Sarah and her brother for our first summer day together. That'll be fun. Right now - DH is asleep, and I'm going to bed soon.

Good night, all.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Yes praying too, but remember the heart controls a lot of our organs including the stomach. I had to keep a waste basket besides me when I was resting in a chair before my heart/lung showed up because food would just come up - not vomiting just came into my mouth.
> 
> Dr. said I should have known something was going on as that is not normal. I said we women need much more education about our hearts as I've never had pain anywhere except in between the shoulders & stomach disturbance.
> 
> I'm off to Walmart for groceries as we are very low on food. Chat later.


I didn't know that about the heart Janie. Thank you, that's important information.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks Yarnie. We are in a lull between storms now. There is a lot of flooding around the whole area. OK City and south to Texas have it worse than we do. We should also have rain throughout the week as well as what we had over the weekend.


Happy that you're safe Solo; hope you only need your kayak for pleasure!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I had to turn on the AC today. We had rain most of the day yesterday and it is hot and stuffy today. Was up early today, not my choice. Husband left for Canada at 5 this morning. So will have time to myself. Yarnie is the invitation for coffee still open? Wisconsin Craft Market is calling me.


 :thumbup: Sounds great, you and Yarnie will have a wonderful time.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I am sorry she has to wait. (Is this Obamacare in action?). Is there anything you can do in the meantime? June 29 is very close, but when there is pain - it feels so far away. I will pray for her and your family. I know comopletely how it feels. I used to shake when something similar happened to my father. It was terrible.


Thank you LL. No this is regular Canadian medicare inaction (pun intended)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Tornadoes on the ground in AR. It is suppose to be going on all night tonight. We are in the warning for later tonight. I will try to update if I am able to be on the net.


Prayers that you stay safe!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Been working on Mohair Ruching shawl all afternoon and tonight.
> 
> I am going to run out of yarn so have to leave a few rows out. Hope it doesn't show to badly. Darn yarn should have had enough.
> 
> Hope everyone had a good day.


That's frustrating after so much work. But the mohair and texture should hid if you're a couple rows short. What yarn did you use Yarnie?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm so sorry she has to wait. That causes such anxiety when you don't know what's wrong. I'll say a prayer for her.


Thanks Bonnie.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> DH and I are tired. DD (CB's twin) came to spend the day here with her two youngest. Everyone else in her family was away for one reason or another. She brought her Dad a big beautiful and delicious apple pie! She has a real gift for cooking. DS and his family over after lunch and everyone was here for spaghetti dinner. It was so nice. They're all going to the beach together. DD in Mobile is skipping this year,and so are DH and I. I hate to miss it, but it's just more than I can handle right now. I almost decided to meet them for a few days, but DH isn't ready for a trip yet, I don't want to leave him all by himself with DS out of town, too.
> 
> It was a great day for us. Every time I talk to little Mary on the phone, she says, "Can I come to your house?" Makes me sad because it's hard for them to get here with all the older kids' activities. I was very happy having her here finlally. She had a ball - played with our Barbies, then Sarah came and they played dress-ups together. Those girls love each other! Mary looks up to Sarah, and Sarah loves all little ones. The two brothers were quieter than the girls, reading,playing DS.
> Earlier in the day, Mary and her brother Paul explored the creek, threw stones in the water, and turned over rocks to see who was leaving underneath!
> ...


That sounds like such a beautiful day Bonnie! The very best type of tired for you and DH. Your summer break starts about a month earlier than ours. When do the kids go back to school?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Good morning friends

Whew, a day to myself. Had a house full and everyone had so much fun. The kids were great, but I am not use to so much activity and chatter. Even the dogs were exhausted, and wanted to go bed earlier than usual! But their sun kissed cheeks, giggles and smiles made everything perfect. We even did a bonfire and roasted marshmallows. But today, I am going to take an hour to myself, then need to tackle the house and put things back in order before it gets too hot.

Took the quiz, and I am 'gentle'. I thought that was a pretty good description. I rarely get rattled, but am fearless when the situation needs action.

Off to get round two of coffee. TTFN


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thank you LL. No this is regular Canadian medicare inaction (pun intended)


I forgot - Canada...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That sounds like such a beautiful day Bonnie! The very best type of tired for you and DH. Your summer break starts about a month earlier than ours. When do the kids go back to school?


They go back the first or second week in August. Too soon.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here is the link Yarnie. I took the part after the "?" off and it works.
> 
> http://bitecharge.com/play/whoword?


I'm a Maverick! Didn't all of you know?

Kitty, I'm praying for your parents & thinking of them & you. Hugs.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Ditto! Janie, you are a strong woman with faith and good cheer. You set a good example for all of us.


Thank you, but I've been scared when I have been in the ER & they were working on me -- not scared of dying just not wanting to go so soon & leaving my loved ones.

I guess what has helped me with my illness is there isn't anything that can be done & I'll live until Jesus comes after he has prepared the place for me.

My brother who died was enjoying a cup of coffee while camped in a camper & wife said he said "oh" & set the cup down & fell back on the bed dead! What a way to join Jesus!

My doctor did talk to me & said if I worried about my illness I would die, but to enjoy what I can (which I try to do) each day so I've turned my life over to Jesus. I've lived almost 15 years so that is longer than most according to my doctor. God/Jesus is good to me.

So don't worry about me as I'm thankful for each day & each of you for being my friends! Big arm hugs, Janie.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, no, CB. Where do you go if there's a tornado warning? Do you have a basement?


We go to a closet under the stairs or in the laundry room closet. Two times there have been tornadoes over us since we have lived here. It touched down on the other side of our house and turned over storage building and cut a path of trees down one time. The other time it took off the tops of trees and our church temple and a few roofs of houses
We don't have a basement or storm shelter.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We have a pretty strong chance of rain for the next few days. It just poured here a few minutes ago, and we had a little rain earlier. I-85 goes north and south, and we are east of the highway. Often - for some reason unknown to me - the storms die out before they cross the highway. So often when rain is predicted, our little town doesn't get it. We did today - in nice little showers. There's another county that consistently gets the worst of it. Funny how weather works.


Yes it is,. We have what we call tornado alley in Ar. It goes down the highway down thru the state. My DD , her family and my SIL used to live right down the middle of it. Both have moved. Tornadoes were tearing up on all side of them at least once a year. It tore up the town of Viliona twice in three years. The built a new school and when it was built and ready to move in another tornado came thru and took it out again.
http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/deadly-tornado-outbreak/tornado-hits-vilonia-arkansas-2nd-time-just-three-years-n91176
We take it serious down here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Been working on Mohair Ruching shawl all afternoon and tonight.
> 
> I am going to run out of yarn so have to leave a few rows out. Hope it doesn't show to badly. Darn yarn should have had enough.
> 
> Hope everyone had a good day.


Can you get more yarn? I bet it will look fine without a few rows.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> DH and I are tired. DD (CB's twin) came to spend the day here with her two youngest. Everyone else in her family was away for one reason or another. She brought her Dad a big beautiful and delicious apple pie! She has a real gift for cooking. DS and his family over after lunch and everyone was here for spaghetti dinner. It was so nice. They're all going to the beach together. DD in Mobile is skipping this year,and so are DH and I. I hate to miss it, but it's just more than I can handle right now. I almost decided to meet them for a few days, but DH isn't ready for a trip yet, I don't want to leave him all by himself with DS out of town, too.
> 
> It was a great day for us. Every time I talk to little Mary on the phone, she says, "Can I come to your house?" Makes me sad because it's hard for them to get here with all the older kids' activities. I was very happy having her here finlally. She had a ball - played with our Barbies, then Sarah came and they played dress-ups together. Those girls love each other! Mary looks up to Sarah, and Sarah loves all little ones. The two brothers were quieter than the girls, reading,playing DS.
> Earlier in the day, Mary and her brother Paul explored the creek, threw stones in the water, and turned over rocks to see who was leaving underneath!
> ...


I hate you won't get to go to the beach this year. I think you need to get DH well and I don't blame you for not leaving him alone. I love to hear your Mary and Sarah stories. I can just see them playing together. Mary is about 3 or 4 isn't she?
I can also see the kids out throwing rocks and checking out the creek. You have had a good day and I hope you got some good rest last night. Enjoy your visit with the grands today.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning friends
> 
> Whew, a day to myself. Had a house full and everyone had so much fun. The kids were great, but I am not use to so much activity and chatter. Even the dogs were exhausted, and wanted to go bed earlier than usual! But their sun kissed cheeks, giggles and smiles made everything perfect. We even did a bonfire and roasted marshmallows. But today, I am going to take an hour to myself, then need to tackle the house and put things back in order before it gets too hot.
> 
> ...


I think you are gentle too . I want you on my side of the fence. You are fearless for sure.
What a wonderful day. I wish I had been at your house. :-D . We didn't do a thing this weekend. To much bad weather to even grill. That is ok the summer is just starting. We haven't opened the pool yet because of the rain. We get yuk in the pool from rains so we are waiting. This is the last week of school for our public school gs so we will be trying to get it open for him soon.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'm a Maverick! Didn't all of you know?
> 
> Kitty, I'm praying for your parents & thinking of them & you. Hugs.


Yes I knew that. :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thank you, but I've been scared when I have been in the ER & they were working on me -- not scared of dying just not wanting to go so soon & leaving my loved ones.
> 
> I guess what has helped me with my illness is there isn't anything that can be done & I'll live until Jesus comes after he has prepared the place for me.
> 
> ...


I am glad your brother didn't suffer. That is the way my Daddy went too. 
I am thankful you have made it this far Janie. PTL .♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes it is,. We have what we call tornado alley in Ar. It goes down the highway down thru the state. My DD , her family and my SIL used to live right down the middle of it. Both have moved. Tornadoes were tearing up on all side of them at least once a year. It tore up the town of Viliona twice in three years. The built a new school and when it was built and ready to move in another tornado came thru and took it out again.
> http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/deadly-tornado-outbreak/tornado-hits-vilonia-arkansas-2nd-time-just-three-years-n91176
> We take it serious down here.


I am glad they moved. So interesting.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hate you won't get to go to the beach this year. I think you need to get DH well and I don't blame you for not leaving him alone. I love to hear your Mary and Sarah stories. I can just see them playing together. Mary is about 3 or 4 isn't she?
> I can also see the kids out throwing rocks and checking out the creek. You have had a good day and I hope you got some good rest last night. Enjoy your visit with the grands today.


Thanks, CB. Yes, Mary is 4, and Sarah just turned 10. We just got back from the park. Alex ran (cross country training - 4 miles) and Sarah and I played sorry. It was cloudy and cool with a breeze - good weather for us, humid but not too hot.
I don't know how he runs like that without getting out of breath!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think you are gentle too . I want you on my side of the fence. You are fearless for sure.
> What a wonderful day. I wish I had been at your house. :-D . We didn't do a thing this weekend. To much bad weather to even grill. That is ok the summer is just starting. We haven't opened the pool yet because of the rain. We get yuk in the pool from rains so we are waiting. This is the last week of school for our public school gs so we will be trying to get it open for him soon.


THey must love it at your house!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Uh huh. http://jewtube.tv/israel-conflict/happens-news-anchor-goes-nuclear-obama/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I'm a Maverick! Didn't all of you know?
> 
> Kitty, I'm praying for your parents & thinking of them & you. Hugs.


I believe you're a Maverick! Thanks for your prayers.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Thank you, but I've been scared when I have been in the ER & they were working on me -- not scared of dying just not wanting to go so soon & leaving my loved ones.
> 
> I guess what has helped me with my illness is there isn't anything that can be done & I'll live until Jesus comes after he has prepared the place for me.
> 
> ...


I think your attitude is very important in how you deal with your illness Janie. You've been able to accomplish a lot in these 15 years and to be there for your family and to see your grands grow up.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We go to a closet under the stairs or in the laundry room closet. Two times there have been tornadoes over us since we have lived here. It touched down on the other side of our house and turned over storage building and cut a path of trees down one time. The other time it took off the tops of trees and our church temple and a few roofs of houses
> We don't have a basement or storm shelter.


That would be so frightening. How has it been today? Hope those winds have died down.

ps - I can understand why your family would move from the worst hit areas. I don't think we've ever had tornadoes on the Island. Alberta does get them, but most touch down in more remote areas. The worst one in Alberta hit Edmonton in 1987 and killed several people and did a lot of damage.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

It's done the rushing mohair shawl is done. skip a few rows. Cheated on edging as was running out of yarn so bound off more then one stitch,did them together. It really is pretty even with all that. Just have to weave in yarn ends. But it is done.
Having a party with myself .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It's done the rushing mohair shawl is done. skip a few rows. Cheated on edging as was running out of yarn so bound off more then one stitch,did them together. It really is pretty even with all that. Just have to weave in yarn ends. But it is done.
> Having a party with myself .


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Yeah Yarnie!! Will you post a pic for us?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think you are gentle too . I want you on my side of the fence. You are fearless for sure.
> What a wonderful day. I wish I had been at your house. :-D . We didn't do a thing this weekend. To much bad weather to even grill. That is ok the summer is just starting. We haven't opened the pool yet because of the rain. We get yuk in the pool from rains so we are waiting. This is the last week of school for our public school gs so we will be trying to get it open for him soon.


Are the pine seedling still there? The grands must be looking forward to the summer in the pool.

And we will have to plan our virtual Denim Pool Party too. :wink:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Yeah Yarnie!! Will you post a pic for us?


Not for a bit, but am so glad it is done. Made it through my gosh . I thought I had plenty of yarn. But after leaving two rows off and cut back on one row of end kintting row. Had less then an inch left after binding off.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, CB. Yes, Mary is 4, and Sarah just turned 10. We just got back from the park. Alex ran (cross country training - 4 miles) and Sarah and I played sorry. It was cloudy and cool with a breeze - good weather for us, humid but not too hot.
> I don't know how he runs like that without getting out of breath!


Sounds like a nice day Bonnie. Maybe the breeze made it a little easier for your gs to do his run, but Sorry under a tree sounds more my style too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Quizz CB I am Cheerful. Would not think that today with this shawl.

It a beautiful lite blue. I love it now that it is done.

Now I can do the wash clothes that Bon and KPG got me thinking of. Going to do them in lace though. Did pattern in pure linen a few years back. Love them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes Joey and I have to get together. Yarn shopping want her to see yarn that I am going to buy . If I clean out yarns again. She will know what they are if yarn band is missing like the ones I gave to her. 

Really we do have fun when we get together . You all would love her.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Uh huh. http://jewtube.tv/israel-conflict/happens-news-anchor-goes-nuclear-obama/


 :shock: I don't understand his attitude towards the militants and aggressors in the Mid East.

This is a column by Fr de Souza speaking about Obama's speech to the Coast Guard graduates ...

"Commencement addresses are often forgotten by the graduates to whom they are delivered. Perhaps it was so last week, though one expects the malevolent powers around the world took careful note that as Ramadi fell to ISIS, and Iran sets a course for nuclear weapons, Obama spoke about the weather."

http://news.nationalpost.com/full-comment/father-raymond-j-de-souza-as-the-mideast-burns-obama-talks-about-the-weather


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK how is your mom doing?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Not for a bit, but am so glad it is done. Made it through my gosh . I thought I had plenty of yarn. But after leaving two rows off and cut back on one row of end kintting row. Had less then an inch left after binding off.


 :lol: Nothing wasted in that ball of yarn!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Quizz CB I am Cheerful. Would not think that today with this shawl.
> 
> It a beautiful lite blue. I love it now that it is done.
> 
> Now I can do the wash clothes that Bon and KPG got me thinking of. Going to do them in lace though. Did pattern in pure linen a few years back. Love them.


Nice to work on a smaller project after the shawl Yarnie. Are you going to use linen or fine cotton?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes Joey and I have to get together. Yarn shopping want her to see yarn that I am going to buy . If I clean out yarns again. She will know what they are if yarn band is missing like the ones I gave to her.
> 
> Really we do have fun when we get together . You all would love her.


That's so nice that you live close enough to get together once in a while. You two could probably create a little mischief while yarn shopping too :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK how is your mom doing?


She's still struggling Yarnie. She's going to see her doc tomorrow to see if she can get pain meds, at least to help her sleep at night; the xstrength Tylenol isn't doing it anymore. The appointment with the cardiologist is for next week - June 3. Thanks for your prayers and support.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :shock: I don't understand his attitude towards the militants and aggressors in the Mid East.
> 
> This is a column by Fr de Souza speaking about Obama's speech to the Coast Guard graduates ...
> 
> ...


Good article. 
Obama has nothing other then climate to speak of. He has failed at everything else.

To make weather change the most important thing that is happening in this world just proves what the man has done to this nation and the world. While the mid east is going into wars left and right. Iran continue building nuclear weapons. Does he think that the weather really is the cause of what is happening???


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> She's still struggling Yarnie. She's going to see her doc tomorrow to see if she can get pain meds, at least to help her sleep at night; the xstrength Tylenol isn't doing it anymore. The appointment with the cardiologist is for next week - June 3. Thanks for your prayers and support.


Oh WCk it has to be hard for her and hard for you to as you are not able to be with her with all that is happening.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's so nice that you live close enough to get together once in a while. You two could probably create a little mischief while yarn shopping too :XD:


Oh we get so busy talking I think yarn is a after thought.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Nice to work on a smaller project after the shawl Yarnie. Are you going to use linen or fine cotton?


I bought a mix of linen with cotton/rayon. Mostly linen. It felt so nice .Also a cotton rayon mix. I could not find any plain linen at the shops I went to. May not be poplur like it was when first started making face cloths.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think your attitude is very important in how you deal with your illness Janie. You've been able to accomplish a lot in these 15 years and to be there for your family and to see your grands grow up.


I agree WCK Jayne lives life , and does not let life consume her.

She has the gift of living for each day.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Uh huh. http://jewtube.tv/israel-conflict/happens-news-anchor-goes-nuclear-obama/


Greta is not afraid to say what she thinks - and I agree with her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Uh huh. http://jewtube.tv/israel-conflict/happens-news-anchor-goes-nuclear-obama/


Greta is spot on. Obama seem to feel the need to make things of the least important to this country important.

How at ease he must feel to invite a man who was even supected in the 9/11.

He is getting in bed with the enemy is what it seems to me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think your attitude is very important in how you deal with your illness Janie. You've been able to accomplish a lot in these 15 years and to be there for your family and to see your grands grow up.


I agree. Janie has faith and courage.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It's done the rushing mohair shawl is done. skip a few rows. Cheated on edging as was running out of yarn so bound off more then one stitch,did them together. It really is pretty even with all that. Just have to weave in yarn ends. But it is done.
> Having a party with myself .


Yay! A great accomplishment!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh we get so busy talking I think yarn is a after thought.


 :lol: That sounds about right!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like a nice day Bonnie. Maybe the breeze made it a little easier for your gs to do his run, but Sorry under a tree sounds more my style too.


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I'm sure if we really tried, we could create a lot of mischief.


 :lol: :XD: You probably wouldn't have to try toooo hard either!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Quizz CB I am Cheerful. Would not think that today with this shawl.
> 
> It a beautiful lite blue. I love it now that it is done.
> 
> Now I can do the wash clothes that Bon and KPG got me thinking of. Going to do them in lace though. Did pattern in pure linen a few years back. Love them.


Yarnie, when you say do them in lace, do you mean a lace pattern or is it the yarn?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes Joey and I have to get together. Yarn shopping want her to see yarn that I am going to buy . If I clean out yarns again. She will know what they are if yarn band is missing like the ones I gave to her.
> 
> Really we do have fun when we get together . You all would love her.


I'm sure we would!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> She's still struggling Yarnie. She's going to see her doc tomorrow to see if she can get pain meds, at least to help her sleep at night; the xstrength Tylenol isn't doing it anymore. The appointment with the cardiologist is for next week - June 3. Thanks for your prayers and support.


I'll keep praying. I hate to think of her suffering.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I will pray that the Lord's will be done for your mother, it is hard to watch your loved ones hurting.


Thank you Joey.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I'll keep praying. I hate to think of her suffering.


Thanks Bonnie.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I'm sure if we really tried, we could create a lot of mischief.


I can believe that!! :shock: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yarnie, when you say do them in lace, do you mean a lace pattern or is it the yarn?


no lace pattern Bon. I bought the pattern for the face cloth and it has a soap bag with it. The pattern has to be more then 10 years old.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I didn't know grapes and raisins are dangerous to pets


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I didn't know grapes and raisins are dangerous to pets


I didn't know that either. Wow


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

learned something on another topic.

About enlarging or minizeing pictures on PC.

hold control key down. Now with wheel on mouse you turn it . It will enlarge and turning wheel other way it will minize picture.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Saying good night now WCK

God Bless see you tomorrow.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

kitty and deaf man both use sign language




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=619651868139298


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> learned something on another topic.
> 
> About enlarging or minizeing pictures on PC.
> 
> hold control key down. Now with wheel on mouse you turn it . It will enlarge and turning wheel other way it will minize picture.


 :thumbup: I tried it out - it makes the whole screen bigger or smaller. Makes reading the small print easier.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Saying good night now WCK
> 
> God Bless see you tomorrow.


Good night Yarnie.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It's done the rushing mohair shawl is done. skip a few rows. Cheated on edging as was running out of yarn so bound off more then one stitch,did them together. It really is pretty even with all that. Just have to weave in yarn ends. But it is done.
> Having a party with myself .


Why didn't you ask us to the party. I would have loved to celebrate with you. :lol: 
I am glad you finished your shawl. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> no lace pattern Bon. I bought the pattern for the face cloth and it has a soap bag with it. The pattern has to be more then 10 years old.


I've never seen linen yarn. I'll have to go to a legit yarn shop and just browse sometime. That would be a treat!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Are the pine seedling still there? The grands must be looking forward to the summer in the pool.
> 
> And we will have to plan our virtual Denim Pool Party too. :wink:


Yes the seeding are still there. They are getting so much rain they are growing.  :lol: 
Yes we will have to start planning our Denim Pool Party soon. I am getting ready for my 45 High School reunion next weekend. I had planned on losing weight but I am sorry to say not an ounce was lost.    
But I know I am not the only one that might have needed to lose a few.
KC how is your low carb diet coming?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> learned something on another topic.
> 
> About enlarging or minizeing pictures on PC.
> 
> hold control key down. Now with wheel on mouse you turn it . It will enlarge and turning wheel other way it will minize picture.


!!! Thanks for sharing, Yarnie!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Not for a bit, but am so glad it is done. Made it through my gosh . I thought I had plenty of yarn. But after leaving two rows off and cut back on one row of end kintting row. Had less then an inch left after binding off.


That was really close. No wonder you had a party. :wink:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> kitty and deaf man both use sign language
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good night, dear friends. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :shock: I don't understand his attitude towards the militants and aggressors in the Mid East.
> 
> This is a column by Fr de Souza speaking about Obama's speech to the Coast Guard graduates ...
> 
> ...


<o is out of touch with reality. :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's so nice that you live close enough to get together once in a while. You two could probably create a little mischief while yarn shopping too :XD:


You know they will get into mischief. I think they should invite us to go along so we can keep them out of trouble. :XD: :wink: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Good night, dear friends. Sweet dreams.


Good night Bonnie; hope you have another wonderful day tomorrow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> She's still struggling Yarnie. She's going to see her doc tomorrow to see if she can get pain meds, at least to help her sleep at night; the xstrength Tylenol isn't doing it anymore. The appointment with the cardiologist is for next week - June 3. Thanks for your prayers and support.


I hope your mother can get something for her pain. Lord bless her.XX♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Greta is not afraid to say what she thinks - and I agree with her.


Me too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I didn't know grapes and raisins are dangerous to pets


I didn't know that either. We had an older Airedale, Sophie that ate blueberries. Before our son built his house on the place where we had the bushes planted. We would pick them and she ate the ones on the ground. She never had any side effects of eating blueberries. They also say not to feed them chocolate.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> kitty and deaf man both use sign language
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: I tried it out - it makes the whole screen bigger or smaller. Makes reading the small print easier.


What is the control key?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes the seeding are still there. They are getting so much rain they are growing.  :lol:
> Yes we will have to start planning our Denim Pool Party soon. I am getting ready for my 45 High School reunion next weekend. I had planned on losing weight but I am sorry to say not an ounce was lost.
> But I know I am not the only one that might have needed to lose a few.
> KC how is your low carb diet coming?


A fun weekend coming up for you. Are lots of the graduating class going to be there? I'm part of that need to lose a few too :?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, my gosh - that is so cute, so sweet. I didn't know that was even possible!


Cats are experts at doing what it takes to get fed :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You know they will get into mischief. I think they should invite us to go along so we can keep them out of trouble. :XD: :wink: :lol:


OMG - who will keep us out of trouble?? :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I didn't know that either. We had an older Airedale, Sophie that ate blueberries. Before our son built his house on the place where we had the bushes planted. We would pick them and she ate the ones on the ground. She never had any side effects of eating blueberries. They also say not to feed them chocolate.


I knew that chocolate was dangerous for pets. I googled and blueberries are ok in moderation.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What is the control key?


Usually the key at the lower left of your keyboard - says CTRL


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> kitty and deaf man both use sign language
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: I tried it out - it makes the whole screen bigger or smaller. Makes reading the small print easier.


Isn't it neat. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Why didn't you ask us to the party. I would have loved to celebrate with you. :lol:
> I am glad you finished your shawl. :thumbup:


Not much of a party. With Gali, WeBee, Jokim, Gerslay ect not coming.

Must have done something wrong to some of them. Feel bad.

Weighing on my heart.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Can't sleep four in the morning got up.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> OMG - who will keep us out of trouble?? :XD:


Know I know what happen to my shawl yarn.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You know they will get into mischief. I think they should invite us to go along so we can keep them out of trouble. :XD: :wink: :lol:


Come I just know you will keep us from trouble. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I'm sure if we really tried, we could create a lot of mischief.


Who not you for sure????


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning friends
> 
> Whew, a day to myself. Had a house full and everyone had so much fun. The kids were great, but I am not use to so much activity and chatter. Even the dogs were exhausted, and wanted to go bed earlier than usual! But their sun kissed cheeks, giggles and smiles made everything perfect. We even did a bonfire and roasted marshmallows. But today, I am going to take an hour to myself, then need to tackle the house and put things back in order before it gets too hot.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you are busy again. That is something when even Puppies are tired out too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yarnie, delete everything after word? Leave the question mark in. Then you'll get the test. If you leave that on, you just get the last page of CB's test with her word.


Thanks Bon did like you and Joey told me too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I watched the Memorial Celebration on PBS last night too. It made me sad that so many gave so much and thanks to Obama's incompetence as a leader and especially as Commander-in-Chief more young men will have to regain what he gave away. ISIS is not going away. They are growing.
> 
> I don't blame the Iraquis who ran away. They were not the Iraquis who we trained. Most of those are dead since ISIS exterminates military personnel. I think these were newbies and civilians. Plus, we did nt support them with air power.
> 
> At least the leader of ISIS tells the truth. He said recently that Islam has never been a religion of peace. Unfortunately, America's leadership doesn't understand it or believe him. This next war must include elimination of all of ISIS and turning over Iraq to the Kurds. No Shia Muslims or Sunni Muslims can hold power. They have proven incapable of doing it.


Agree with you KC. Leadership is lacking in this country.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes praying too, but remember the heart controls a lot of our organs including the stomach. I had to keep a waste basket besides me when I was resting in a chair before my heart/lung showed up because food would just come up - not vomiting just came into my mouth.
> 
> Dr. said I should have known something was going on as that is not normal. I said we women need much more education about our hearts as I've never had pain anywhere except in between the shoulders & stomach disturbance.
> 
> I'm off to Walmart for groceries as we are very low on food. Chat later.


Oh jayne wish I had your strength. You have been throught so much. God is watching over you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I never could get the hang of a slide rule, but DH carried one around with him all day long.


What whats a slide rule? :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Just checking in. I have been trying to get my garden in. It seems to take longer and longer each year. I still have a lot to do. I am not planting seed this year because of we are late getting this done. I am also limiting the number of things I am planting. I am not planting green beans, peas, acorn squash, or corn this year. I have many jars of beans left. I have stuffed acorn squash in my freezer yet from last fall. It was too late to plant peas and I never planted much corn due to the room required. I am concentrating on my herbs and tomatoes this year. Last year, I planted tomatoes, but we ate most of them, and I never had enough for Ketchup and Chili Sauce, which I intended to make.
> 
> I am finally feeling better though and my energy is nearly normal.
> I am still working on my afghan in the evenings. It seems to be going fast. I have two other WIP to get back to and a number of projects to start. I just can't concentrate on knitting now. The outside is drawing me.
> ...


Doing very little gardening this year too. Just tomatoes, and herbs in planters. Don't feel like doing it any more . Farmers market has fresh vegs. ect. and price is not high at all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Adversity makes us stronger and more resilient! :thumbup:


Amen it does .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I hope so... I am fragile lately.


LL thinking of you who are you doing?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Would love to, Yarnie! :thumbup:
> I'll bring the Danish, the stollen, or the chrusciki! :thumbup:


Never heard of Chrusciki? What is it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> She's still struggling Yarnie. She's going to see her doc tomorrow to see if she can get pain meds, at least to help her sleep at night; the xstrength Tylenol isn't doing it anymore. The appointment with the cardiologist is for next week - June 3. Thanks for your prayers and support.


Hope today she gets some help with all that is happening to her. Will be praying for her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes the seeding are still there. They are getting so much rain they are growing.  :lol:
> Yes we will have to start planning our Denim Pool Party soon. I am getting ready for my 45 High School reunion next weekend. I had planned on losing weight but I am sorry to say not an ounce was lost.
> But I know I am not the only one that might have needed to lose a few.
> KC how is your low carb diet coming?


They won't even notice they will be to busy laugh about what has happen in your life. You know from the book you are writing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> DH and I are tired. DD (CB's twin) came to spend the day here with her two youngest. Everyone else in her family was away for one reason or another. She brought her Dad a big beautiful and delicious apple pie! She has a real gift for cooking. DS and his family over after lunch and everyone was here for spaghetti dinner. It was so nice. They're all going to the beach together. DD in Mobile is skipping this year,and so are DH and I. I hate to miss it, but it's just more than I can handle right now. I almost decided to meet them for a few days, but DH isn't ready for a trip yet, I don't want to leave him all by himself with DS out of town, too.
> 
> It was a great day for us. Every time I talk to little Mary on the phone, she says, "Can I come to your house?" Makes me sad because it's hard for them to get here with all the older kids' activities. I was very happy having her here finlally. She had a ball - played with our Barbies, then Sarah came and they played dress-ups together. Those girls love each other! Mary looks up to Sarah, and Sarah loves all little ones. The two brothers were quieter than the girls, reading,playing DS.
> Earlier in the day, Mary and her brother Paul explored the creek, threw stones in the water, and turned over rocks to see who was leaving underneath!
> ...


Envy you and your little grands Bon. I miss them when they were little. How did your day with Sarah and her brother go?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim how is the weather by you? Golf today if I remember right.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Solo when are you going Kayaking again. Seem like plenty of water done there. But sure would not want to be in it. Such a mess for all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WeBee hope Kitty is alright. Miss you .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I have to do this more often get up early. I caught up at least I hope I have.

Try not to add to much today Ladies, will be napping this after noon.

   :wink:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> LL thinking of you who are you doing?


OK, YL. Life goes on...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> OK, YL. Life goes on...


Hope in that life goes on you have a bit of peace about what is happen in your life.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hope in that life goes on you have a bit of peace about what is happen in your life.


Thank you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You know they will get into mischief. I think they should invite us to go along so we can keep them out of trouble. :XD: :wink: :lol:


That's a good idea! :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good night Bonnie; hope you have another wonderful day tomorrow.


Just saw your post this morning. Thanks, WCK. Today I'm packing and baking to go to Mobile!!! I can't wait to see them - it seems like ages. I'm going for Claudia's ballet recital.

I hope you have a wonderful day, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What is the control key?


It's one of the keys on the side or bottom (or maybe top) of your keyboard.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Not much of a party. With Gali, WeBee, Jokim, Gerslay ect not coming.
> 
> Must have done something wrong to some of them. Feel bad.
> 
> Weighing on my heart.


Maybe they just missed your post. WeBee's trying to get ready for the fair, hasn't been on as much.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Can't sleep four in the morning got up.


Aaaarrrrgggghhhh.........


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> What whats a slide rule? :XD: :XD:


There are three - oops, four:

1. Don't push - take turns.

2. Don't go headfirst.

3. Don't go UP the slide!

4. NEVER slide in your birthday suit, especially if it's hot.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> They won't even notice they will be to busy laugh about what has happen in your life. You know from the book you are writing.


You're right, Yarnie.

CB - everybody wants to lose weight. But nobody really does lose weight because - it's just not possible.

You look as pretty as a picture - do not give it another thought!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Envy you and your little grands Bon. I miss them when they were little. How did your day with Sarah and her brother go?


I know - the little ones are so precious - bouncy and funny and full of energy. I don't see enough of them.

Yesterday was very nice, low key. Park in the morning, out to lunch, rented The Maze Runner, then they did summer reading for school while I got ready for dinner. They're very easy to get along with. Going to lunch, having a movie, and summer reading are part of our summer routine. Also chatting, tv, and snacking.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Can't sleep four in the morning got up.


I hate when that happens! You'll be ready to go back to bed by 9 am.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Know I know what happen to my shawl yarn.


It's Wild Willie's fault :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A fun weekend coming up for you. Are lots of the graduating class going to be there? I'm part of that need to lose a few too :?


At the 40th we had about half of our class of 156. We have lost about 12 of them. I don't know how many will show up the class above us and below us are invited.
I asked my DR last week how much she thought I should lose and she said 15. I always have thought I was fat when I weighted 125. Now I am actually fat.    :roll: :? :-( :| 
I can't lose at all anymore.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> OMG - who will keep us out of trouble?? :XD:


 :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Usually the key at the lower left of your keyboard - says CTRL


I found the ctrl it only made my comment in a blue box. I am computer challenged . :-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Not much of a party. With Gali, WeBee, Jokim, Gerslay ect not coming.
> 
> Must have done something wrong to some of them. Feel bad.
> 
> Weighing on my heart.


Also Thumper, Ruknitting, karveer and KPG are missing lately to the party. I know everyone is busy this time of year. Some with other crafts.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Come I just know you will keep us from trouble. :roll: :roll: :roll:


 :| :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Doing very little gardening this year too. Just tomatoes, and herbs in planters. Don't feel like doing it any more . Farmers market has fresh vegs. ect. and price is not high at all.


If you have that available I don't blame you for going to the market to get your fresh things. Gardening is lots of trouble. Especially when it is bountiful. That is when it really gets messy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Solo when are you going Kayaking again. Seem like plenty of water done there. But sure would not want to be in it. Such a mess for all.


Solo has lots of flooding. I hope she is not on a kayak. She would get lost.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> WeBee hope Kitty is alright. Miss you .


What is wrong with you kitty WeBee. Ronnie is sick?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Just saw your post this morning. Thanks, WCK. Today I'm packing and baking to go to Mobile!!! I can't wait to see them - it seems like ages. I'm going for Claudia's ballet recital.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful day, too.


What fun. Children's ballets are adorabel . How old is Claudia?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> There are three - oops, four:
> 
> 1. Don't push - take turns.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> At the 40th we had about half of our class of 156. We have lost about 12 of them. I don't know how many will show up the class above us and below us are invited.
> I asked my DR last week how much she thought I should lose and she said 15. I always have thought I was fat when I weighted 125. Now I am actually fat.    :roll: :? :-( :|
> I can't lose at all anymore.


So much depends on the doctor. I've never had a doctor tell me to lose weight, and I need to and it's no secret! I have a friend whose doctor told her if she could stand the extra 10, let it go because it's so hard to lose.

The extra TEN?????? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I found the ctrl it only made my comment in a blue box. I am computer challenged . :-o


Mine didn't work either. When I put the mouse there, it came up with a menu to copy the picture, etc.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> :shock: I don't understand his attitude towards the militants and aggressors in the Mid East.
> 
> This is a column by Fr de Souza speaking about Obama's speech to the Coast Guard graduates ...
> 
> ...


You are not alone in not understanding WCK. Many on his staff and his advisors don't understand it either, as they usually say the opposite. It's sending quite the confusing message to the world. But now we must concentrate on climate change. :evil: :evil: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> She's still struggling Yarnie. She's going to see her doc tomorrow to see if she can get pain meds, at least to help her sleep at night; the xstrength Tylenol isn't doing it anymore. The appointment with the cardiologist is for next week - June 3. Thanks for your prayers and support.


WCK, I hope your mother can find some relief soon. She's in my thoughts.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Also Thumper, Ruknitting, karveer and KPG are missing lately to the party. I know everyone is busy this time of year. Some with other crafts.


We haven't heard from Thumper in months! Same with the others, but we know about Karverr.

I just hope everyone's okay.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What is wrong with you kitty WeBee. Ronnie is sick?


Isn't she knitting for a July deadline?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What fun. Children's ballets are adorabel . How old is Claudia?


She'll be seven in August. Can't believe it!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I'm sure if we really tried, we could create a lot of mischief.


I'll keep the bail money handy and the get away vehicle gassed up and ready to roll.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> You are not alone in not understanding WCK. Many on his staff and his advisors don't understand it either, as they usually say the opposite. It's sending quite the confusing message to the world. But now we must concentrate on climate change. :evil: :evil: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


They said today that bergdahl is getting his traveling privileges back! What is obama doing? Well, I know he's doing nothing, but it's hard not to question his basic motives when every decision seems to strengthen ISIS and weaken the US. I'm afraid history will say that we were warned by the enemy itself - in detail, saw it all coming and did nothing.

ISIS put a post on FB that said they had 3 billion dollars to buy nasty weapons and were coming here - and gave the route they would take! And yet - no response except from the military which does nothing but whine and warn and wring its hands.

We're on our own.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Solo when are you going Kayaking again. Seem like plenty of water done there. But sure would not want to be in it. Such a mess for all.


Many campgrounds are still flooded around here. I'll be waiting for the rain to stop, which should be next week.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Solo has lots of flooding. I hope she is not on a kayak. She would get lost.


Never lost CB, just going with the flow (of the water). That reminds me of an old folk song about a guy that got on the subway in Boston and never got off. He's the man who never returned. But unlike this poor man, I have a Denim Country lifeline.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> They said today that bergdahl is getting his traveling privileges back! What is obama doing? Well, I know he's doing nothing, but it's hard not to question his basic motives when every decision seems to strengthen ISIS and weaken the US. I'm afraid history will say that we were warned by the enemy itself - in detail, saw it all coming and did nothing.
> 
> ISIS put a post on FB that said they had 3 billion dollars to buy nasty weapons and were coming here - and gave the route they would take! And yet - no response except from the military which does nothing but whine and warn and wring its hands.
> 
> We're on our own.


It is really sad that the military has the means to destroy ISIS, but is not allowed to do so. Too many lawyers and way to much political correctness standing in the way to get the job done.

ISIS also wants to instill fear in us. That's one of their best weapons.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Where did the day go?

I looked at the clock and realized that the day was flew by. 

The evil puppy brought in a dead bird today, how exciting. Keep trying to do yard work, but it is hot and muggy that I will have to wait until morning or I could get heat exhaustion. Just need to do so many little things done in the house it is hard to get motivated to do them...boring

Just was listening to the news and it is appalling. The IRS was hacked. Can't wait to see how they do with Obamacare. Then Bill Clinton has a 'shell company' to hide his 'consulting fees to foreign countries'. Did you hear that Clinton Foundation has accepted money from Qatar as compensation for the US not getting the World Cup? 

They are like a Mafia organization.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh regarding grapes and dogs, that also includes raisins. Onions and garlic are also deadly. That is why hot dogs and brats will destroy their pancreases. 

Who would have thunk it?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> She'll be seven in August. Can't believe it!


The ballet will be adorable with all of them that age. My DD was in gymnastic . It was amazing what the kids could do. I hope you are enjoying it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I'll keep the bail money handy and the get away vehicle gassed up and ready to roll.


 :thumbup: Good for you. I won't tell. Shhhh. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> They said today that bergdahl is getting his traveling privileges back! What is obama doing? Well, I know he's doing nothing, but it's hard not to question his basic motives when every decision seems to strengthen ISIS and weaken the US. I'm afraid history will say that we were warned by the enemy itself - in detail, saw it all coming and did nothing.
> 
> ISIS put a post on FB that said they had 3 billion dollars to buy nasty weapons and were coming here - and gave the route they would take! And yet - no response except from the military which does nothing but whine and warn and wring its hands.
> 
> We're on our own.


The Grace of God will be there for us. Our government is throwing the people away.
:shock: :|


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Never lost CB, just going with the flow (of the water). That reminds me of an old folk song about a guy that got on the subway in Boston and never got off. He's the man who never returned. But unlike this poor man, I have a Denim Country lifeline.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Pinocchio, Snow White and Superman are out for a stroll in town one day. 

As they walk, they come across a sign: 
"Beauty contest for the most beautiful woman in the world." 

"I am entering" said Snow White. 

After half an hour she comes out and they ask her, 

"Well, how did you do?" 

"First Place," said Snow White. 

They continue walking and they see a sign: 
"Contest for the strongest man in the world." 

"I'm entering," says Superman. 

After half an hour later returns and they ask him, 
"How did you make out?" 

"First Place," answers Superman. "Did you ever doubt?" 

They continue walking when they see a sign: 
"Contest! Who is the greatest liar in the world?" 
Pinocchio says "this is mine." 

Half an hour later, he returns with tears in his eyes. 

"What happened?" they asked. 

"Who in the world is Hillary Clinton?" asked Pinocchio.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Never lost CB, just going with the flow (of the water). That reminds me of an old folk song about a guy that got on the subway in Boston and never got off. He's the man who never returned. But unlike this poor man, I have a Denim Country lifeline.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I love that song! M.T.A. by the GREAT Kingston Trio!!!

"And did he ever return?
No, he never returned.
And his fate is still unlearned.

He will ride forever
'Neath the streets of Boston.
He's the man who never returned!!"

Looking for a link.... and here we go! It's a good recording - all the words are very clear.

Cut and paste to listen.






I had to stop everything and listen and sing along.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Pinocchio, Snow White and Superman are out for a stroll in town one day.
> 
> As they walk, they come across a sign:
> "Beauty contest for the most beautiful woman in the world."
> ...


Yes, yes, too cute!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I love that song! M.T.A. by the GREAT Kingston Trio!!!
> 
> "And did he ever return?
> No, he never returned.
> ...


Take out the s after http & it will turn blue to just click on it!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Pinocchio, Snow White and Superman are out for a stroll in town one day.
> 
> As they walk, they come across a sign:
> "Beauty contest for the most beautiful woman in the world."
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Pinocchio, Snow White and Superman are out for a stroll in town one day.
> 
> As they walk, they come across a sign:
> "Beauty contest for the most beautiful woman in the world."
> ...


thanks for the fits and giggles.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I love that song! M.T.A. by the GREAT Kingston Trio!!!
> 
> "And did he ever return?
> No, he never returned.
> ...


Well that makes two of us. Maybe we will form a choir. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

My mother called about 5 today. She asked me if I saw one of our church kids that is a sheriff in another town on TV. I told her no . I was afraid something had happened to him. He was telling about a robbery at a Dollar Store in the town he lives in. There were 2 men dressed just alike on the video. The only thing that was different about their dress was one had on a left hand glove and the other had on the right hand glove. They got their finger prints on the hand that didn't have a glove on. How can people be so stupid???? :-o


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Not much of a party. With Gali, WeBee, Jokim, Gerslay ect not coming.
> 
> Must have done something wrong to some of them. Feel bad.
> 
> Weighing on my heart.


I would love to come to your party, Yarnie! What can I bring ?
Sorry, I haven't been on Denim Country too much lately. Have been very busy with other activities that need my attention and take up much of my time. :-( ♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Never heard of Chrusciki? What is it.


Chrusciki are very, very light bow-tie shaped fried dough pastry, sometimes called Angel Wings, and dusted with powdered sugar. Very Polish! ;-) :thumbup: and excellent!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I would love to come to your party, Yarnie! What can I bring ?
> Sorry, I haven't been on Denim Country too much lately. Have been very busy with other activities that need my attention and take up much of my time. :-( ♥


I am coming!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Jokim how is the weather by you? Golf today if I remember right.


For the first time in 4 wks, the weather was almost perfect for golfing. We had fun. For something different, and a different type of a game, we only counted the putts. I ended up with 18 putts, not bad for only having been at this game for 2 yrs. After golf, I worked in my rosebeds. My bones are so stiff, it takes a full 5 min. to get them to 'unstiffen'! :wink: Probably tomorrow morning, it'll take me 15 mins. to limber up. Old age! Yuckk!!!! :-(


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have to do this more often get up early. I caught up at least I hope I have.
> 
> Try not to add to much today Ladies, will be napping this after noon.
> 
> :wink:


Hope you had a good nap, Yarnie. If I take a good nap in the afternoon, my body rhythm is all upset. I have a hard time functioning the rest of the day. :-(


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My mother called about 5 today. She asked me if I saw one of our church kids that is a sheriff in another town on TV. I told her no . I was afraid something had happened to him. He was telling about a robbery at a Dollar Store in the town he lives in. There were 2 men dressed just alike on the video. The only thing that was different about their dress was one had on a left hand glove and the other had on the right hand glove. They got their finger prints on the hand that didn't have a glove on. How can people be so stupid???? :-o


I think the term would be called not able to think beyond the age of a 5 year old. I wonder how long they will be sitting in jail.??


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I would love to come to your party, Yarnie! What can I bring ?
> Sorry, I haven't been on Denim Country too much lately. Have been very busy with other activities that need my attention and take up much of my time. :-( ♥


Oh just bring yourself all of you. It would be so nice.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Chrusciki are very, very light bow-tie shaped fried dough pastry, sometimes called Angel Wings, and dusted with powdered sugar. Very Polish! ;-) :thumbup: and excellent!


Oh I would love it I know. Do you have a recipe for it?

Can you share it?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> For the first time in 4 wks, the weather was almost perfect for golfing. We had fun. For something different, and a different type of a game, we only counted the putts. I ended up with 18 putts, not bad for only having been at this game for 2 yrs. After golf, I worked in my rosebeds. My bones are so stiff, it takes a full 5 min. to get them to 'unstiffen'! :wink: Probably tomorrow morning, it'll take me 15 mins. to limber up. Old age! Yuckk!!!! :-(


Well leave it to you to putt putt at 18. :wink:

What's the saying you are only as old as you feel. Well after a day of working in the yard . I can say I feel about 106. So don't feel bad.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> So much depends on the doctor. I've never had a doctor tell me to lose weight, and I need to and it's no secret! I have a friend whose doctor told her if she could stand the extra 10, let it go because it's so hard to lose.
> 
> The extra TEN?????? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA!


Yes, I'm rolling on the floor, laughing, too! :lol: :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> WCK, I hope your mother can find some relief soon. She's in my thoughts.


I'll add my 'Ditto' to Solo's.♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

We still have not found a place for the Chickens. Only have till June 5th. We have no problem with the hens laying eggs. But Gertie they won't take. I will not just give her to someone so they can kill her. She is more a pet then anything. Husband is upset about it.

Egg's in store now at $2.30, and we can't have chickens. In Madison they can have them Milwuakee Green Bay and the list goes on. These are big citys. But woe to those in this town. The President of the town said that if Chickens are allowed next the people will want milk . What a smart man he is so full of knowledge. 
Right I am going out to get a cow tomorrow. (not)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> They won't even notice they will be to busy laugh about what has happen in your life. You know from the book you are writing.


We will have to ask for an autographed copy!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I think the term would be called not able to think beyond the age of a 5 year old. I wonder how long they will be sitting in jail.??


They haven't found them yet. Maybe the 10:00 news they will have found them.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It is really sad that the military has the means to destroy ISIS, but is not allowed to do so. Too many lawyers and way to much political correctness standing in the way to get the job done.
> 
> ISIS also wants to instill fear in us. That's one of their best weapons.


Exactly, Solo! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We will have to ask for an autographed copy!


Yes and she had better be handing them out for free too. :XD: :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Just saw your post this morning. Thanks, WCK. Today I'm packing and baking to go to Mobile!!! I can't wait to see them - it seems like ages. I'm going for Claudia's ballet recital.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful day, too.


I love watching the little girls at their dance recitals. Hope you have a wonderful time.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> We still have not found a place for the Chickens. Only have till June 5th. We have no problem with the hens laying eggs. But Gertie they won't take. I will not just give her to someone so they can kill her. She is more a pet then anything. Husband is upset about it.
> 
> Egg's in store now at $2.30, and we can't have chickens. In Madison they can have them Milwuakee Green Bay and the list goes on. These are big citys. But woe to those in this town. The President of the town said that if Chickens are allowed next the people will want milk . What a smart man he is so full of knowledge.
> Right I am going out to get a cow tomorrow. (not)


That is terrible. I hope you find someone soon to tend to your chickens. Maybe someone from the Farmers Market. Is it open yet?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

This country will never be able to get back to where we were before he became President, in our life time. 
Our children and grand children will be paying the price for what he has and will finish doing to this country.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> There are three - oops, four:
> 
> 1. Don't push - take turns.
> 
> ...


 :lol: I knew there were some good slide rules out there somewhere. But we did climb back up the slide.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCK what did the dr say about your mother today?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> At the 40th we had about half of our class of 156. We have lost about 12 of them. I don't know how many will show up the class above us and below us are invited.
> I asked my DR last week how much she thought I should lose and she said 15. I always have thought I was fat when I weighted 125. Now I am actually fat.    :roll: :? :-( :|
> I can't lose at all anymore.


 :XD: think of it as 15 ounces :wink: You look great in your pics and as long as you feel good, don't worry about it.

I've never made it to any of my school reunions. DB#1 used to go and keep me up to date with people.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is terrible. I hope you find someone soon to tend to your chickens. Maybe someone from the Farmers Market. Is it open yet?


We have farmers markets all over the place now. They open in May and every town has one.

We have a site on internet just for Chickens and people who want chickens or selling ect. Can go on there and someone will take them. But like I said Hubby concerned about Gertie . She is way to old and does not lay eggs any more. So the best that would happen to her is they would kill her. Now we don't want that for her. Plus the hens are huge and they let Gertie under their wings to keep her warm, at night. So we worry about them being seperated from her too.

Farmers market. You should see the one in Madison, It goes around the capital square on both sides of the street. It is huge. You have to get there early or you will be parking a mile away. Also must have huge shopping bag for all the goodys. The little ones are nice. You get so you know which vendors sell what you want.
One I love is the lady from England who move here and sells her yarn from sheep they own. They also sell meat from Sheep. My pickle lady best dill pickles, the buffalo meat man, best toco seasoned meat. I could go on and on.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I found the ctrl it only made my comment in a blue box. I am computer challenged . :-o


You get the blue box when you left click on your mouse while holding down the ctrl key. To make your screen bigger you need to turn the little wheel in the centre of the mouse towards you - or you can push the + key and hold ctrl at the same time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cb first don't look in the mirror, next just ask the love of your life if he thinks your fat. Want to bet he doesn't.

I'll take ten lbs if only that to lose any day.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I'll keep the bail money handy and the get away vehicle gassed up and ready to roll.


and practice evasive driving skills! All that experience with the ice cream bandits has paid off :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> They said today that bergdahl is getting his traveling privileges back! What is obama doing? Well, I know he's doing nothing, but it's hard not to question his basic motives when every decision seems to strengthen ISIS and weaken the US. I'm afraid history will say that we were warned by the enemy itself - in detail, saw it all coming and did nothing.
> 
> ISIS put a post on FB that said they had 3 billion dollars to buy nasty weapons and were coming here - and gave the route they would take! And yet - no response except from the military which does nothing but whine and warn and wring its hands.
> 
> We're on our own.


Has his trial finished? What was the verdict?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Take out the s after http & it will turn blue to just click on it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> thanks for the fits and giggles.


This is the second time Pinocchio lost the lying contest. The first time was to William Jefferson Clinton!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Never lost CB, just going with the flow (of the water). That reminds me of an old folk song about a guy that got on the subway in Boston and never got off. He's the man who never returned. But unlike this poor man, I have a Denim Country lifeline.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :lol: hope the rains have slowed down Solo; I like the sounds of Denim Country lifeline.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My mother called about 5 today. She asked me if I saw one of our church kids that is a sheriff in another town on TV. I told her no . I was afraid something had happened to him. He was telling about a robbery at a Dollar Store in the town he lives in. There were 2 men dressed just alike on the video. The only thing that was different about their dress was one had on a left hand glove and the other had on the right hand glove. They got their finger prints on the hand that didn't have a glove on. How can people be so stupid???? :-o


That story belongs on the news under: The Stupid Criminal category! :thumbup:  :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh just bring yourself all of you. It would be so nice.


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I love that song! M.T.A. by the GREAT Kingston Trio!!!
> 
> "And did he ever return?
> No, he never returned.
> ...


I hadn't heard the song before - poor guy :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am getting off early tonight. Here is us. http://www.facebook.com/DavidAvocadoWolfe/photos/a.10150364951666512.342374.102515706511/10152732177476512/?type=1
XX ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My mother called about 5 today. She asked me if I saw one of our church kids that is a sheriff in another town on TV. I told her no . I was afraid something had happened to him. He was telling about a robbery at a Dollar Store in the town he lives in. There were 2 men dressed just alike on the video. The only thing that was different about their dress was one had on a left hand glove and the other had on the right hand glove. They got their finger prints on the hand that didn't have a glove on. How can people be so stupid???? :-o


Now that was funny!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Chrusciki are very, very light bow-tie shaped fried dough pastry, sometimes called Angel Wings, and dusted with powdered sugar. Very Polish! ;-) :thumbup: and excellent!


Sounds yummy! How was the golfing today?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> For the first time in 4 wks, the weather was almost perfect for golfing. We had fun. For something different, and a different type of a game, we only counted the putts. I ended up with 18 putts, not bad for only having been at this game for 2 yrs. After golf, I worked in my rosebeds. My bones are so stiff, it takes a full 5 min. to get them to 'unstiffen'! :wink: Probably tomorrow morning, it'll take me 15 mins. to limber up. Old age! Yuckk!!!! :-(


Think about a nice hot bath before bed tonight - it might help those aching muscles. How are the roses coming along?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The Grace of God will be there for us. Our government is throwing the people away.
> :shock: :|


Yes. Thank goodness. We must keep the faith and lift each other up.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Pinocchio, Snow White and Superman are out for a stroll in town one day.
> 
> As they walk, they come across a sign:
> "Beauty contest for the most beautiful woman in the world."
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> We still have not found a place for the Chickens. Only have till June 5th. We have no problem with the hens laying eggs. But Gertie they won't take. I will not just give her to someone so they can kill her. She is more a pet then anything. Husband is upset about it.
> 
> Egg's in store now at $2.30, and we can't have chickens. In Madison they can have them Milwuakee Green Bay and the list goes on. These are big citys. But woe to those in this town. The President of the town said that if Chickens are allowed next the people will want milk . What a smart man he is so full of knowledge.
> Right I am going out to get a cow tomorrow. (not)


Sorry about Gertie. Do you think they would they let you keep just Gertie if you found a home for all the others?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Take out the s after http & it will turn blue to just click on it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well that makes two of us. Maybe we will form a choir. :lol:


I love Kingston Trio's songs.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My mother called about 5 today. She asked me if I saw one of our church kids that is a sheriff in another town on TV. I told her no . I was afraid something had happened to him. He was telling about a robbery at a Dollar Store in the town he lives in. There were 2 men dressed just alike on the video. The only thing that was different about their dress was one had on a left hand glove and the other had on the right hand glove. They got their finger prints on the hand that didn't have a glove on. How can people be so stupid???? :-o


Good grief.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes and she had better be handing them out for free too. :XD: :XD:


Are we in the book too?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Chrusciki are very, very light bow-tie shaped fried dough pastry, sometimes called Angel Wings, and dusted with powdered sugar. Very Polish! ;-) :thumbup: and excellent!


They sound delicious!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> For the first time in 4 wks, the weather was almost perfect for golfing. We had fun. For something different, and a different type of a game, we only counted the putts. I ended up with 18 putts, not bad for only having been at this game for 2 yrs. After golf, I worked in my rosebeds. My bones are so stiff, it takes a full 5 min. to get them to 'unstiffen'! :wink: Probably tomorrow morning, it'll take me 15 mins. to limber up. Old age! Yuckk!!!! :-(


I know what you mean. We go to lunch with friends older than we are, and we take a while to get up. When I go with a younger group, I stand and look around to see if I've left anything, taking my time while I get my sea legs. (With the old friends, we laugh about it.)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Hope you had a good nap, Yarnie. If I take a good nap in the afternoon, my body rhythm is all upset. I have a hard time functioning the rest of the day. :-(


Same here, Jokim. DH climbs into bed for a 2-hour nap! I can't stand to do that - it's like that morning wake-up all over again. I love a power nap, though. I think it must be like hypnosis, total relaxation and you can feel yourself sink into it. Strange, after those deep, 20-minute dozes, I wake up starving. ?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I would love it I know. Do you have a recipe for it?
> 
> Can you share it?


This is the recipe for Chrusciki:

Polish Angel Wings-Chrusciki

Total Time: 1hr 
Prep 15 mins 
Cook 45 mins

This is a classic Polish cookie that my mom used to make at Christmas time. I've found that this is a really hard dough to work with, but it is from the original Polish recipe translated into English. These are not really sweet cookies, but they get most of their sweetness from the powdered sugar on the outside.
Yield: 50 cookies

Ingredients:
US 5 tablespoons heavy cream*
5 egg yolks
1⁄2 teaspoon salt
1⁄4 cup sugar
2 1⁄4 cups flour, plus
1 teaspoon vanilla
powdered sugar

Directions
Beat eggs until thick. 
Add salt slowly while stirring. 
Add sugar and vanilla, beat well. 
Add cream and flour, alternating until blended. You may need more than the flour listed above depending on how humid it is that day.

Turn onto a floured board. Cover with a cloth for 10 minutes. 
Knead until dough blisters. Roll very thin.

Cut into 1 inch by 4 inch rectangles. 
Cut a gash in the middle of the rectangle and pull one end through so it looks like a twist.

Fry in 375 degree oil until golden brown.

Drain on a rack for 3 minutes then roll into powdered sugar.

* For lighter chrusciki, you can substitute 1/2 of the cream with brandy

They are very delicate and will crumble easily, so handle gently. Bon Appetit!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, I'm rolling on the floor, laughing, too! :lol: :XD:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry about Gertie. Do you think they would they let you keep just Gertie if you found a home for all the others?


No think not. We will have to keep looking. Thiking of getting my own milking cow for now just to bug President.

Found out two blocks from villiage office there is a family with about 24 chickens in their coop. No will not report them but egads 4 chickens and the town is about to turn bad.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> We still have not found a place for the Chickens. Only have till June 5th. We have no problem with the hens laying eggs. But Gertie they won't take. I will not just give her to someone so they can kill her. She is more a pet then anything. Husband is upset about it.
> 
> Egg's in store now at $2.30, and we can't have chickens. In Madison they can have them Milwuakee Green Bay and the list goes on. These are big citys. But woe to those in this town. The President of the town said that if Chickens are allowed next the people will want milk . What a smart man he is so full of knowledge.
> Right I am going out to get a cow tomorrow. (not)


That's crazy. A cow is a bit different from a chicken. Send him a picture of both. And the back end of a horse - see if he recognizes himself! :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> This is the recipe for Chrusciki:
> 
> Polish Angel Wings-Chrusciki
> 
> ...


Oh oh thank you so much. I just have to make them. Doing my happy dance here.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love watching the little girls at their dance recitals. Hope you have a wonderful time.


Thanks. I can't wait to see them. I'm leaving in the morning and should be there by mid afternoon.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's crazy. A cow is a bit different from a chicken. Send him a picture of both. And the back end of a horse - see if he recognizes himself! :lol:


Oh Bon you are crazy and so much fun. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No think not. We will have to keep looking. Thiking of getting my own milking cow for now just to bug President.
> 
> Found out two blocks from villiage office there is a family with about 24 chickens in their coop. No will not report them but egads 4 chickens and the town is about to turn bad.


NO JUSTICE.................... :thumbdown:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is terrible. I hope you find someone soon to tend to your chickens. Maybe someone from the Farmers Market. Is it open yet?


Or maybe the vet would have a suggestion?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks. I can't wait to see them. I'm leaving in the morning and should be there by mid afternoon.


Oh what fun . enjoy and don't forget your camera.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: I knew there were some good slide rules out there somewhere. But we did climb back up the slide.


I think we all did. 

But it's NOT allowed! :wink:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK what did the dr say about your mother today?


I've never met him, but really don't like what I hear about this doc!! He makes assumptions without doing tests and then follows up on what other docs have found.

The ER doc from last Sun. thinks that the fast heart beat and low blood pressure is causing the problems. She needs to drink lots of fluid to keep her blood pressure up but she isn't processing the fluid properly so she was prescribed a strong diuretic. She starts taking them tomorrow morning. But she's still in quite a bit of pain.

Thanks for asking and for your prayers.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> This country will never be able to get back to where we were before he became President, in our life time.
> Our children and grand children will be paying the price for what he has and will finish doing to this country.


They won't know what living in true freedom is. :thumbdown:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Same here, Jokim. DH climbs into bed for a 2-hour nap! I can't stand to do that - it's like that morning wake-up all over again. I love a power nap, though. I think it must be like hypnosis, total relaxation and you can feel yourself sink into it. Strange, after those deep, 20-minute dozes, I wake up starving. ?


I can't tell the difference I funtion about the same either way. My mind set does that to me. I don't set it and my mind doesn't go off.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> We have farmers markets all over the place now. They open in May and every town has one.
> 
> We have a site on internet just for Chickens and people who want chickens or selling ect. Can go on there and someone will take them. But like I said Hubby concerned about Gertie . She is way to old and does not lay eggs any more. So the best that would happen to her is they would kill her. Now we don't want that for her. Plus the hens are huge and they let Gertie under their wings to keep her warm, at night. So we worry about them being seperated from her too.
> 
> ...


Could you keep just Gertie?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> We have farmers markets all over the place now. They open in May and every town has one.
> 
> We have a site on internet just for Chickens and people who want chickens or selling ect. Can go on there and someone will take them. But like I said Hubby concerned about Gertie . She is way to old and does not lay eggs any more. So the best that would happen to her is they would kill her. Now we don't want that for her. Plus the hens are huge and they let Gertie under their wings to keep her warm, at night. So we worry about them being seperated from her too.
> 
> ...


That sounds really nice, Yarnie.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've never met him, but really don't like what I hear about this doc!! He makes assumptions without doing tests and then follows up on what other docs have found.
> 
> The ER doc from last Sun. thinks that the fast heart beat and low blood pressure is causing the problems. She needs to drink lots of fluid to keep her blood pressure up but she isn't processing the fluid properly so she was prescribed a strong diuretic. She starts taking them tomorrow morning. But she's still in quite a bit of pain.
> 
> Thanks for asking and for your prayers.


Oh I do hope she gets some relief . Is there any way she can change Dr.s? This is not good if he keeps doing everything backwards.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> and practice evasive driving skills! All that experience with the ice cream bandits has paid off :lol:


Yes, Hansette Solo was the best!

Or maybe Hanette Solo would be more correct. Because Solowey....Solo....Brave and strong...Han Solo....Star Wars....Feminine of Han = Hanette? Therefore, Hanette Solo?

Perfect logic - admit it. :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Has his trial finished? What was the verdict?


I don't know if it's finished. I haven't heard anything. Has anybody else heard? I know he has a desk job somewhere, so I think it's not over. And now they've paved the way for his escape. Sort like a witness protection program for the almost convicted?

This world is nuts.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds yummy! How was the golfing today?


Golfing was great, Kitty. Slight improvement over last week, but I was tired by the time I sunk the ball at the 9th green. It is good exercise for me: 2-1/2 miles of walking. I love being outdoors.
Thank you for asking.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well the old clock on the wall that is faacing me is saying go to bed. 

Could be because I did not take a nap like I said I was going to do. Instead went out to another town to get pasta that granddaugther can have and like that is gluton free. Also found her a pizza gluton free. She is so happy . What a grandma for if not to spoil a GD.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> It is quite a song. Thanks for the link. On the same page as this Kingston Trio song, is a link to Gordon Lightfoot's 'Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald', which always brings tears to my eyes every time I hear it. My two fave performers: Neil Diamond and Gordon Lightfoot! :thumbup:


Music really touches our souls, doesn't it?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I hadn't heard the song before - poor guy :lol:


It was sort of a protest song - very gentle by today's standards - protesting a fare increase in Boston. (Real increase or fiction, I do not know.)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Think about a nice hot bath before bed tonight - it might help those aching muscles. How are the roses coming along?


No tubs around here, just showers. Hot soak is just the thing I need after a workout outside. Roses are coming along. I hope to have some. Haven't gotten rid of midge completely, but it is an improvement. We'll see. :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am getting off early tonight. Here is us. http://www.facebook.com/DavidAvocadoWolfe/photos/a.10150364951666512.342374.102515706511/10152732177476512/?type=1
> XX ♥


So cute! Good night, CB!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes. Thank goodness. We must keep the faith and lift each other up.


Absolutely! :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> We have farmers markets all over the place now. They open in May and every town has one.
> 
> We have a site on internet just for Chickens and people who want chickens or selling ect. Can go on there and someone will take them. But like I said Hubby concerned about Gertie . She is way to old and does not lay eggs any more. So the best that would happen to her is they would kill her. Now we don't want that for her. Plus the hens are huge and they let Gertie under their wings to keep her warm, at night. So we worry about them being seperated from her too.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a wonderful market Yarnie. Our downtown market has been voted the best in the province several times.

Could you try keeping just Gertie as a "companion animal"? People keep big birds like cockatiels and parrots, so 1 chicken that can't lay eggs is a pet bird. My egg lady has rescue battery hens.

http://www.brittonclouse.com/chickenrunrescue/


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Are we in the book too?


I wonder in what chapter and in what escapades?  :XD: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No think not. We will have to keep looking. Thiking of getting my own milking cow for now just to bug President.
> 
> Found out two blocks from villiage office there is a family with about 24 chickens in their coop. No will not report them but egads 4 chickens and the town is about to turn bad.


That's just mean. Poor Gertie.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I know what you mean. We go to lunch with friends older than we are, and we take a while to get up. When I go with a younger group, I stand and look around to see if I've left anything, taking my time while I get my sea legs. (With the old friends, we laugh about it.)


Great ruse, Bonnie! Thanks for giving me an idea! ;-) :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> It is quite a song. Thanks for the link. On the same page as this Kingston Trio song, is a link to Gordon Lightfoot's 'Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald', which always brings tears to my eyes every time I hear it. My two fave performers: Neil Diamond and Gordon Lightfoot! :thumbup:


I loved Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald! One of my high school English classes had a session on poetry in songs and that was my choice for the class.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> This is the second time Pinocchio lost the lying contest. The first time was to William Jefferson Clinton!


 :shock: :roll: a family tradition?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Same here, Jokim. DH climbs into bed for a 2-hour nap! I can't stand to do that - it's like that morning wake-up all over again. I love a power nap, though. I think it must be like hypnosis, total relaxation and you can feel yourself sink into it. Strange, after those deep, 20-minute dozes, I wake up starving. ?


I wake up dazed and sometimes with a headache. :-(


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am getting off early tonight. Here is us. http://www.facebook.com/DavidAvocadoWolfe/photos/a.10150364951666512.342374.102515706511/10152732177476512/?type=1
> XX ♥


 :thumbup: Perfect!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's crazy. A cow is a bit different from a chicken. Send him a picture of both. And the back end of a horse - see if he recognizes himself! :lol:


He won't recognize himself, Bonnie. Don't you know, you can't shame a politician! :lol: :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh oh thank you so much. I just have to make them. Doing my happy dance here.


I edited the recipe, Yarnie. Look again, on p. 162, it's shorter.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> No think not. We will have to keep looking. Thiking of getting my own milking cow for now just to bug President.
> 
> Found out two blocks from villiage office there is a family with about 24 chickens in their coop. No will not report them but egads 4 chickens and the town is about to turn bad.


Get signatures on petition to Council? A few years ago there was a chicken controversy in town - people marched for and against, letters and petitions. They finally agreed on chickens (can't remember how many) but no roosters and feed had to be secured to keep rats away. So much fuss over small things and ignore so many of the big issues


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> That's crazy. A cow is a bit different from a chicken. Send him a picture of both. And the back end of a horse - see if he recognizes himself! :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I loved Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald! One of my high school English classes had a session on poetry in songs and that was my choice for the class.


Gordon memorialized those men who perished in that Nov. gale. I've seen the Lakes whipped up in gales and high winds. Not a pretty sight.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :shock: :roll: a family tradition?


Perhaps we should establish an award category for the Liar of the Year and name it: The Clinton :XD:  :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night, Denim Country friends. Sleep well and God Bless!&#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I do hope she gets some relief . Is there any way she can change Dr.s? This is not good if he keeps doing everything backwards.


This doc has the contract for some of the residents in the building my parents live in so he's convenient for prescriptions and little things. I think he's lazy - he seems knowledgeable once a proper diagnosis is made but doesn't do enough of what it takes to get it done. My parents get annoyed with him and then work around him. They do have specialists for their more serious issues. I'll talk to my brothers some more about it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well the old clock on the wall that is faacing me is saying go to bed.
> 
> Could be because I did not take a nap like I said I was going to do. Instead went out to another town to get pasta that granddaugther can have and like that is gluton free. Also found her a pizza gluton free. She is so happy . What a grandma for if not to spoil a GD.


Hard to be young and not able to eat like your friends  You're a good Grandma, Yarnie, hope she enjoys her treats! Is she coming to visit?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Bon you are crazy and so much fun. Thanks for the laugh.


Thanks - now I won't feel so guilty. Although, I see that the "report issue" is a little dark, like it's been used. Uh-oh. I should have listened to my conscience! 

Still, his inconsistency with surrounding areas is hurting Gertie.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh what fun . enjoy and don't forget your camera.


I'll use my phone. I think that's the best thing about these phones.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've never met him, but really don't like what I hear about this doc!! He makes assumptions without doing tests and then follows up on what other docs have found.
> 
> The ER doc from last Sun. thinks that the fast heart beat and low blood pressure is causing the problems. She needs to drink lots of fluid to keep her blood pressure up but she isn't processing the fluid properly so she was prescribed a strong diuretic. She starts taking them tomorrow morning. But she's still in quite a bit of pain.
> 
> Thanks for asking and for your prayers.


I'll keep up the prayers, WCK. I hope this treatment helps.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Perhaps we should establish an award category for the Liar of the Year and name it: The Clinton :XD:  :lol:


 :XD: no shortage of politicians to qualify either


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I can't tell the difference I funtion about the same either way. My mind set does that to me. I don't set it and my mind doesn't go off.


Yarnie, you crack me up! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Golfing was great, Kitty. Slight improvement over last week, but I was tired by the time I sunk the ball at the 9th green. It is good exercise for me: 2-1/2 miles of walking. I love being outdoors.
> Thank you for asking.


That is great exercise! It sounds like a very pleasant way to take a long walk with friends.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well the old clock on the wall that is faacing me is saying go to bed.
> 
> Could be because I did not take a nap like I said I was going to do. Instead went out to another town to get pasta that granddaugther can have and like that is gluton free. Also found her a pizza gluton free. She is so happy . What a grandma for if not to spoil a GD.


You're a great grandma, Yarnie. Oh - not a great-grandma, but a super duper grandma.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I wonder in what chapter and in what escapades?  :XD: :lol:


 :wink:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Great ruse, Bonnie! Thanks for giving me an idea! ;-) :lol:


You're welcome. At this point, compensation and distraction are my tools!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I loved Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald! One of my high school English classes had a session on poetry in songs and that was my choice for the class.


Some song writers truly are poets. I feel that way sbout Paul Simon - Sound of Silence, Bridge Over Trouble Waters.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> He won't recognize himself, Bonnie. Don't you know, you can't shame a politician! :lol: :XD:


Boy, that's the truth!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup:


Right on, as always, WCK!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Perhaps we should establish an award category for the Liar of the Year and name it: The Clinton :XD:  :lol:


That's an excellent idea! So many trying to win.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good night to you, too, Jokim. And to everyone. I'm turning in - trip tomorrow. Busy day today - laundry, packing, directions, and making brownies for the beach-goers. Maybe all that will help me sleep. It's sometimes hard the night before a trip.

Sweet dreams!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> No tubs around here, just showers. Hot soak is just the thing I need after a workout outside. Roses are coming along. I hope to have some. Haven't gotten rid of midge completely, but it is an improvement. We'll see. :roll:


We have a nice long and deep soaker tub with compressed air jets - it doesn't get used very often but is sure appreciated for those days when the muscles got an extra heavy workout. Also a great reading opportunity.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Some song writers truly are poets. I feel that way sbout Paul Simon - Sound of Silence, Bridge Over Trouble Waters.


Paul Simon was another favourite of mine too. I was very disappointed when Simon and Garfunkel and a falling out


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

The benefits of knit and crochet as therapy has been recognized for a long time


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Morning friends

Doing some ironing before it gets too hot. Then might water the flowers and do paperwork. Real exciting stuff!!

Did a marathon watch of "The Following" over the past few days, good show. It is not as intense as "Homeland" which I still have to do in bits and pieces.

Dyed some shirt blanks yesterday, just for fun. They are cotton and will be comfy to wear around the house in this hot weather.

Other than that, nothing much on my plate, but I am sure something will turn up

ttfn


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> This is the recipe for Chrusciki:
> 
> Polish Angel Wings-Chrusciki
> 
> ...


Thank you for the recipe. I bet I could use my pasta maker to roll the dough thinly. I appreciate you giving us this, Jokim.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's crazy. A cow is a bit different from a chicken. Send him a picture of both. And the back end of a horse - see if he recognizes himself! :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Or maybe the vet would have a suggestion?


That is a good idea too. Or the place where Mr. Yarnie buys the chicken feed.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've never met him, but really don't like what I hear about this doc!! He makes assumptions without doing tests and then follows up on what other docs have found.
> 
> The ER doc from last Sun. thinks that the fast heart beat and low blood pressure is causing the problems. She needs to drink lots of fluid to keep her blood pressure up but she isn't processing the fluid properly so she was prescribed a strong diuretic.  She starts taking them tomorrow morning. But she's still in quite a bit of pain.
> 
> Thanks for asking and for your prayers.


I don't blame you for being upset with the doc. 
When did you say she can go back in to see her dr. It is in a few weeks isn't it? I pray this dr knows what he is talking about. They don't think she has a congestive heart do they? They would need to pull the liquids off of her heart.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't blame you for being upset with the doc.
> When did you say she can go back in to see her dr. It is in a few weeks isn't it? I pray this dr knows what he is talking about. They don't think she has a congestive heart do they? They would need to pull the liquids off of her heart.


Yes!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :XD: think of it as 15 ounces :wink: You look great in your pics and as long as you feel good, don't worry about it.
> 
> I've never made it to any of my school reunions. DB#1 used to go and keep me up to date with people.


The old days I could just cut back and loose a lb a day. No more.
You would enjoy a reunion I bet. This will be our 4th. The first one I went to was 10 years. I had 3 kids so I took the prize for most kids. It was funny the ones that were the good kids in school were the one drinking and putting on a show . The bad kids were still a little bad but most had grown up.I think the good kids were trying to show off to the bad kids. LOL The next was our 23. It was just time we all wanted to see each other again. Everyone was settled down and we enjoyed getting to know each other again. The best was our 40th . I am hoping the 45 will be even better. We did have to wear name tags because some of them are old people now.  :wink: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> We have farmers markets all over the place now. They open in May and every town has one.
> 
> We have a site on internet just for Chickens and people who want chickens or selling ect. Can go on there and someone will take them. But like I said Hubby concerned about Gertie . She is way to old and does not lay eggs any more. So the best that would happen to her is they would kill her. Now we don't want that for her. Plus the hens are huge and they let Gertie under their wings to keep her warm, at night. So we worry about them being seperated from her too.
> 
> ...


Oh I hope someone will take Gertie. I know your Dh is upset as well as you.
Your farmers market sounds great and the one in Madison. Our is pretty much a joke. It has only a few vendors with us food. The Little Rock one is neat. 
I will come and go with you to the one in Madison. It sounds wonderful. I bet you can find some pretty good cheese there too. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You get the blue box when you left click on your mouse while holding down the ctrl key. To make your screen bigger you need to turn the little wheel in the centre of the mouse towards you - or you can push the + key and hold ctrl at the same time.


I did it thanks WCK.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WeBee here is a look alike royal blanket.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-royal-look-knitted-baby-shawl
> Cap and shawl.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-335440-3.html


That blanket is beautiful. One person said she did the border as she went, so she wouldn't have to sew it on. She didn't say HOW she did that. Any idea?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I did it thanks WCK.


I touched something on my computer this morning and the screen moved 90 degrees. Had a devil of a time trying to get it back. I am computer challenged.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Cb first don't look in the mirror, next just ask the love of your life if he thinks your fat. Want to bet he doesn't.
> 
> I'll take ten lbs if only that to lose any day.


He wouldn't touch that with a ten foot pole. After my second baby I was whining about how I couldn't find a bathing suit to fit. He told me to just wear my maternity swim suit. He remembers my reaction .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: hope the rains have slowed down Solo; I like the sounds of Denim Country lifeline.


Me too. God has heard our prayers many times and answers them . He is Good to us here.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

KFN's (Knitter from Nebraska's) quad grandbabies were born yesterday. They're all healthy, good weights and beautiful!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-340072-1.html


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Golfing was great, Kitty. Slight improvement over last week, but I was tired by the time I sunk the ball at the 9th green. It is good exercise for me: 2-1/2 miles of walking. I love being outdoors.
> Thank you for asking.


I am glad you are enjoying your golf. You will be in shape in no time.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I wonder in what chapter and in what escapades?  :XD: :lol:


Of course all of you are in my book. We are talking about my book aren't we? I think we could have a book of our own. I would like to leave out the bad memories and just make it a book dedicated to cream cheese and kissy faces. :XD: :lol: :thumbup: Maybe call it the "Righters Village". I will let Bon do all the cussing and spitting. Yarnie can narrate . WCK can do the meme's. Solo can show us how to kayak . WeBee can show us how she knits in her sleep. Jokim can tell us how the libs are deceive by Saul Alinsky . KC can give her wisdom on what the government is up to. Joeys can be our math, IRS geru. She can have a whole chapter on abortion. Gerslay can give us good spiritual advise with Jokim praying for us. GG can tell us all about her movie stars she has seen in her lifetime and how to be a California girl living in the 60's. KPG can light us up with her bowling ball stories. Bon can keep us all in stitches with her cuteness and jokes. Thumper can tell twin stories for our other cuteness stories.Ruknitting and Jokim can show me how to grow roses. Gali can tell us how to tend to donkeys. Janie can show everyone how to keep the draw bridge down. LTL can do so many things , she is good to have around to help with anything. LL will show us how to walk 2 dogs in the middle of main street and how to build a house.I will do the preaching. 
We are a good group of friends aren't we. :thumbup: Everyone say cream cheese because we are all going to be on the cover. We will dedicate the book to the libs for bringing us all together. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup:


I think we need to have lots of those made up .
We could give them to lots on KP too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Perhaps we should establish an award category for the Liar of the Year and name it: The Clinton :XD:  :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This doc has the contract for some of the residents in the building my parents live in so he's convenient for prescriptions and little things. I think he's lazy - he seems knowledgeable once a proper diagnosis is made but doesn't do enough of what it takes to get it done. My parents get annoyed with him and then work around him. They do have specialists for their more serious issues. I'll talk to my brothers some more about it.


Can you mother swim there at their apartments? That would be good for her kidney's and her heart. Swimming pulls off flluids. It would be good all around for her.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Morning friends
> 
> Doing some ironing before it gets too hot. Then might water the flowers and do paperwork. Real exciting stuff!!
> 
> ...


You've crossed so many jobs off the "To Do List" recently that it must be time to take it easy and relax with something fun.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The benefits of knit and crochet as therapy has been recognized for a long time


I can see why knitting and crochet would be therapy for the men. My DH's great grandfather knitted or crocheted. My mil didnt know one from the other but told me he knitted. He lived to be 96.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Morning friends
> 
> Doing some ironing before it gets too hot. Then might water the flowers and do paperwork. Real exciting stuff!!
> 
> ...


What is a shirt blank?
Yes you will be busy doing something.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't blame you for being upset with the doc.
> When did you say she can go back in to see her dr. It is in a few weeks isn't it? I pray this dr knows what he is talking about. They don't think she has a congestive heart do they? They would need to pull the liquids off of her heart.


She will see the cardiologist next Wed so we will hopefully know more then. No one said anything about liquids around the heart - just the liver and stomach.

How is your Mom doing? Is she getting ready for the trip to your sister's new house?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The old days I could just cut back and loose a lb a day. No more.
> You would enjoy a reunion I bet. This will be our 4th. The first one I went to was 10 years. I had 3 kids so I took the prize for most kids. It was funny the ones that were the good kids in school were the one drinking and putting on a show . The bad kids were still a little bad but most had grown up.I think the good kids were trying to show off to the bad kids. LOL The next was our 23. It was just time we all wanted to see each other again. Everyone was settled down and we enjoyed getting to know each other again. The best was our 40th . I am hoping the 45 will be even better. We did have to wear name tags because some of them are old people now.  :wink: :lol:


Hope you have a great time and tell us about it. I think name tags would be a MUST! I don't think I would recognize most or any of my old school mates today.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> KFN's (Knitter from Nebraska's) quad grandbabies were born yesterday. They're all healthy, good weights and beautiful!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-340072-1.html


Aren't they all beautiful? Very healthy looking too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> She will see the cardiologist next Wed so we will hopefully know more then. No one said anything about liquids around the heart - just the liver and stomach.
> 
> How is your Mom doing? Is she getting ready for the trip to your sister's new house?


I hope your mother can find out what is going on with her then.She has had to wait a long time in pain.
I went over to see Mama yesterday. She is excited. She doesn't like to go away from home but she is looking forward to us. I brought some of her flowers over here to watch. She has a sprinkling system for the rest of them. She cleaned out her fridge and loaded me down with food. :shock: I think she is ok from her ER visit.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I touched something on my computer this morning and the screen moved 90 degrees. Had a devil of a time trying to get it back. I am computer challenged.


Sometimes I think there are gremlins in there that like to play tricks on us :lol: When all else fails, try the "Microsoft Solution" -- shut the computer down, unplug it for 30 seconds, and start it back up :evil:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sometimes I think there are gremlins in there that like to play tricks on us :lol: When all else fails, try the "Microsoft Solution" -- shut the computer down, unplug it for 30 seconds, and start it back up :evil:


I did shut it down and start it up, but the screen remained sideways. I looked it up (turning my head sideways) and found that if I hit: control, alt and up arrow all at the same time it righted itself.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He wouldn't touch that with a ten foot pole. After my second baby I was whining about how I couldn't find a bathing suit to fit. He told me to just wear my maternity swim suit. He remembers my reaction .


He's a smart man!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Where did the day go?
> 
> I looked at the clock and realized that the day was flew by.
> 
> ...


The sad and pathetic part is that people will still vote for Hillary. As far as those voters are concerned, the Clintons can't do anything wrong.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I love that song! M.T.A. by the GREAT Kingston Trio!!!
> 
> "And did he ever return?
> No, he never returned.
> ...


Thanks Bonnie. I thought it was The Kingston Trio. I had that song in my head all afternoon. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: hope the rains have slowed down Solo; I like the sounds of Denim Country lifeline.


It's pouring now. We should be getting more rain through Sunday. Next week it will be dry. YIPPEEE!!!!! I hope Texas catches a break soon, but they will probably get the rain throughout the weekend as well.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> This is the second time Pinocchio lost the lying contest. The first time was to William Jefferson Clinton!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The sad and pathetic part is that people will still vote for Hillary. As far as those voters are concerned, the Clintons can't do anything wrong.


That is really sad and pathetic that she will have any votes.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I think we all did.
> 
> But it's NOT allowed! :wink:


We use to climb up at the same time someone was sliding down. It's no wonder we were always bruised. But we had fun.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, Hansette Solo was the best!
> 
> Or maybe Hanette Solo would be more correct. Because Solowey....Solo....Brave and strong...Han Solo....Star Wars....Feminine of Han = Hanette? Therefore, Hanette Solo?
> 
> Perfect logic - admit it. :shock:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have had a busy week. My coffee with Yarnie has been put off until June sometime, the next time there is a fishing trip.
> The house that my grandson has been building in school, is having an open house today. So that is the most important part of my day. My daughter moved into a new house last Friday and I still need to see it. The heavy moving was for the kids to do, I will help with the little stuff once I get there. All those boxes that will need to be unpacked. Friday is the last day of school for the grands.


You still haven't had a vacation since you quit work. You are a busy bee too. Enjoy all of that unpacking. I would love to see pics of the house your GS has been building.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well the old clock on the wall that is faacing me is saying go to bed.
> 
> Could be because I did not take a nap like I said I was going to do. Instead went out to another town to get pasta that granddaugther can have and like that is gluton free. Also found her a pizza gluton free. She is so happy . What a grandma for if not to spoil a GD.


Do you have an Aldi's food store near you, Yarnie? They have a big assortment of gluten free foods available. My DIL likes the gf items Aldi's sells. Their gf cookie dough can be used as a base for cheesecake, and voila! A gluten free dessert! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That is great exercise! It sounds like a very pleasant way to take a long walk with friends.


We always have fun on the course. One of my close friends golfs with me and we do lunch afterwards. Lots of fun!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You're welcome. At this point, compensation and distraction are my tools!


Whatever works, that's what I say!  :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Some song writers truly are poets. I feel that way sbout Paul Simon - Sound of Silence, Bridge Over Trouble Waters.


Oh, the Sounds of Silence is a milestone on musical social commentary. We did the reflective analysis of the meanings in H.S. Religion class. Love the song, still know the lyrics. Ditto for Bridge. Thanks for reminding me, Bonnie! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's an excellent idea! So many trying to win.


It would be a Herculean effort to try to pick the winner. :XD: :wink:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Good night to you, too, Jokim. And to everyone. I'm turning in - trip tomorrow. Busy day today - laundry, packing, directions, and making brownies for the beach-goers. Maybe all that will help me sleep. It's sometimes hard the night before a trip.
> 
> Sweet dreams!


Safe travels, Bonnie! Via con Dios!♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We have a nice long and deep soaker tub with compressed air jets - it doesn't get used very often but is sure appreciated for those days when the muscles got an extra heavy workout. Also a great reading opportunity.


What a great idea, Kitty! Hope you get to use it frequently.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The benefits of knit and crochet as therapy has been recognized for a long time


There you go! We've also known that for a long time.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you for the recipe. I bet I could use my pasta maker to roll the dough thinly. I appreciate you giving us this, Jokim.


Yes! I never thought of the pasta maker to roll out these flat sheets of dough before cutting them into rectangles, placing a slit down the middle and twisting one end through. Thanks for the idea, LL! :thumbup: 
PS- I wouldn't roll them any thinner than 1/8". You could add a pinch or two of baking power into the flour before combining with the liquids, to make the fried result even lighter. They are VERY DELICATE once fried. Be careful when shaking powder sugar on them. Let me know how you like them, when you make them.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't blame you for being upset with the doc.
> When did you say she can go back in to see her dr. It is in a few weeks isn't it? I pray this dr knows what he is talking about. They don't think she has a congestive heart do they? They would need to pull the liquids off of her heart.


My MIL also has fast heart rate and low blood pressure. She is on diuretics. I wonder what the symptoms of cong. heart failure are. :?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes! I never thought of the pasta maker to roll out these flat sheets of dough before cutting them into rectangles, placing a slit down the middle and twisting one end through. Thanks for the idea, LL! :thumbup:
> PS- I wouldn't roll them any thinner than 1/8". You could add a pinch or two of baking power into the flour before combining with the liquids, to make the fried result even lighter. They are VERY DELICATE once fried. Be careful when shaking powder sugar on them. Let me know how you like them, when you make them.


Jokim, my mother used to make Italian "Wand" as she called them. They sound similar.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Jokim, my mother used to make Italian "Wand" as she called them. They sound similar.


I've never heard of the Italian 'Wand'. Is it a cookie, pastry?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad you are enjoying your golf. You will be in shape in no time.


I'm hoping to improve my muscle tone, which has been a joke till now.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I hope the message gets out to star struck girls and young women that life as a jihadi bride isn't an exciting, glamorous adventure. Most of these young people haven't a clue what it's like to live under the thumb of arbitrary war lords or how to cope with few if any amenities.

http://news.nationalpost.com/news/world/theres-no-way-back-now-for-female-isil-members-syria-is-one-way-journey


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Of course all of you are in my book. We are talking about my book aren't we? I think we could have a book of our own. I would like to leave out the bad memories and just make it a book dedicated to cream cheese and kissy faces. :XD: :lol: :thumbup: Maybe call it the "Righters Village". I will let Bon do all the cussing and spitting. Yarnie can narrate . WCK can do the meme's. Solo can show us how to kayak . WeBee can show us how she knits in her sleep. Jokim can tell us how the libs are deceive by Saul Alinsky . KC can give her wisdom on what the government is up to. Joeys can be our math, IRS geru. She can have a whole chapter on abortion. Gerslay can give us good spiritual advise with Jokim praying for us. GG can tell us all about her movie stars she has seen in her lifetime and how to be a California girl living in the 60's. KPG can light us up with her bowling ball stories. Bon can keep us all in stitches with her cuteness and jokes. Thumper can tell twin stories for our other cuteness stories.Ruknitting and Jokim can show me how to grow roses. Gali can tell us how to tend to donkeys. Janie can show everyone how to keep the draw bridge down. LTL can do so many things , she is good to have around to help with anything. LL will show us how to walk 2 dogs in the middle of main street and how to build a house.I will do the preaching.
> We are a good group of friends aren't we. :thumbup: Everyone say cream cheese because we are all going to be on the cover. We will dedicate the book to the libs for bringing us all together. :lol:


Sounds like a best seller in no time, CB!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It's pouring now. We should be getting more rain through Sunday. Next week it will be dry. YIPPEEE!!!!! I hope Texas catches a break soon, but they will probably get the rain throughout the weekend as well.


I wish this area was getting some of your rain, Solo. We are so short on rain around here, that the farmers are beginning to irrigate, something very unusual for this area at this time of the year. Saturday is supposed be rainy but even then, it's only spotty. I'm watering my roses every three days to keep them alive.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I've never heard of the Italian 'Wand'. Is it a cookie, pastry?


I am not sure if I have the name right. I think that is what my mom said, but it could be her dialect.

It seems that her recipe had a lot of egg, rolled thin and fried. Then powdered sugar. I think she tied it in a loose knot.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What is a shirt blank?
> Yes you will be busy doing something.


White shirt that you can dye. Because they are cotton, they are nice for the summer and I bought them really roomy to use as lounge around in.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can see why knitting and crochet would be therapy for the men. My DH's great grandfather knitted or crocheted. My mil didnt know one from the other but told me he knitted. He lived to be 96.


Historically men were the knitters (especially sailors) and women spun or wove cloth. Crochet was considered frivolous, and for accessories.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Just a recap about today. Very unsuccessful. Tried to buy a car, and couldn't come to an agreement, poop. Maybe tomorrow. Looking at a Jeep Grand Cherokee, it is shorter than my SUV that I have now so that will be nice. Usually I plan to keep my car for 7 years, so looking for comfort, safety, and versatile. Have 150,000+ on my car now which I will keep, but want a newer car for road trips.

Then I started to do a picot bind off. My finger is sore, because I am doing it over 485 stitches. It is really pretty, but is taking forever. Got about 120 stitches bound off, and it took several hours. It takes so long because you add 2 stitches, BO those and then BO 2 more, add two BO those, BO 2..............Cute edge. Might have to buy a thimble or those temporary ones.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Of course all of you are in my book. We are talking about my book aren't we? I think we could have a book of our own. I would like to leave out the bad memories and just make it a book dedicated to cream cheese and kissy faces. :XD: :lol: :thumbup: Maybe call it the "Righters Village". I will let Bon do all the cussing and spitting. Yarnie can narrate . WCK can do the meme's. Solo can show us how to kayak . WeBee can show us how she knits in her sleep. Jokim can tell us how the libs are deceive by Saul Alinsky . KC can give her wisdom on what the government is up to. Joeys can be our math, IRS geru. She can have a whole chapter on abortion. Gerslay can give us good spiritual advise with Jokim praying for us. GG can tell us all about her movie stars she has seen in her lifetime and how to be a California girl living in the 60's. KPG can light us up with her bowling ball stories. Bon can keep us all in stitches with her cuteness and jokes. Thumper can tell twin stories for our other cuteness stories.Ruknitting and Jokim can show me how to grow roses. Gali can tell us how to tend to donkeys. Janie can show everyone how to keep the draw bridge down. LTL can do so many things , she is good to have around to help with anything. LL will show us how to walk 2 dogs in the middle of main street and how to build a house.I will do the preaching.
> We are a good group of friends aren't we. :thumbup: Everyone say cream cheese because we are all going to be on the cover. We will dedicate the book to the libs for bringing us all together. :lol:


 :lol: liberalism isn't all bad :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope your mother can find out what is going on with her then.She has had to wait a long time in pain.
> I went over to see Mama yesterday. She is excited. She doesn't like to go away from home but she is looking forward to us. I brought some of her flowers over here to watch. She has a sprinkling system for the rest of them. She cleaned out her fridge and loaded me down with food. :shock: I think she is ok from her ER visit.


Your sister is the youngest isn't she? Your Mama probably wants to check her new place out and make sure everything is ok.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I did shut it down and start it up, but the screen remained sideways. I looked it up (turning my head sideways) and found that if I hit: control, alt and up arrow all at the same time it righted itself.


 :thumbup: :lol: You're a techie in the making LL!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I have had a busy week. My coffee with Yarnie has been put off until June sometime, the next time there is a fishing trip.
> The house that my grandson has been building in school, is having an open house today. So that is the most important part of my day. My daughter moved into a new house last Friday and I still need to see it. The heavy moving was for the kids to do, I will help with the little stuff once I get there. All those boxes that will need to be unpacked. Friday is the last day of school for the grands.


Your GS must be excited to have the building project ready for an open house. That's a great experience for him. What are the plans for the house?

Enjoy the visit with your DD and the grands while you help them settle into their new home. It's all the little things that make a house a home.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> It's pouring now. We should be getting more rain through Sunday. Next week it will be dry. YIPPEEE!!!!! I hope Texas catches a break soon, but they will probably get the rain throughout the weekend as well.


You'll be all ready to camp and kayak by then! Hope you don't get mosquitoes after all that rain.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh I hope someone will take Gertie. I know your Dh is upset as well as you.
> Your farmers market sounds great and the one in Madison. Our is pretty much a joke. It has only a few vendors with us food. The Little Rock one is neat.
> I will come and go with you to the one in Madison. It sounds wonderful. I bet you can find some pretty good cheese there too. :wink: :lol:


Cheese you don't have to go to farmers market. All you have to do is go to any town. Cheese brats and beer and now wine. Fruit farms all over the place pick your own or buy already pick. Thinking strawberries right now, don't know if they will be late this year as it has been a bit cool.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The old days I could just cut back and loose a lb a day. No more.
> You would enjoy a reunion I bet. This will be our 4th. The first one I went to was 10 years. I had 3 kids so I took the prize for most kids. It was funny the ones that were the good kids in school were the one drinking and putting on a show . The bad kids were still a little bad but most had grown up.I think the good kids were trying to show off to the bad kids. LOL The next was our 23. It was just time we all wanted to see each other again. Everyone was settled down and we enjoyed getting to know each other again. The best was our 40th . I am hoping the 45 will be even better. We did have to wear name tags because some of them are old people now.  :wink: :lol:


Sounds like my class , all the snoot noses are not so snoot nose any more. All the brainers are sucessful. All the outlaws are just normal now. Then the nut jobs like me are still nuts. Life does that to people when they finial grow up. I just don't want to grow up.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Aren't they all beautiful? Very healthy looking too.


Oh that is so nice for her. If I remember right didn't she lose two grands. It is nice to know she will have some little ones to hug and be grandma too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You've crossed so many jobs off the "To Do List" recently that it must be time to take it easy and relax with something fun.


I bet she has another list already to do. She could come here any time she wants, she would be busy for the next year. I like the round to it thing. If I get around to it I will do it.

But I seem to have a problem with the round to it thing.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> My MIL also has fast heart rate and low blood pressure. She is on diuretics. I wonder what the symptoms of cong. heart failure are. :?


How long has your MIL had a fast heart rate and low blood pressure Jokim? Is there anything else that her docs suggest for her?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I did shut it down and start it up, but the screen remained sideways. I looked it up (turning my head sideways) and found that if I hit: control, alt and up arrow all at the same time it righted itself.


Well of course you righted yourself, your a righter don't ya know. :wink:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Sounds good. You are right, the libs brought us together.


now that is a book worth reading.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have had a busy week. My coffee with Yarnie has been put off until June sometime, the next time there is a fishing trip.
> The house that my grandson has been building in school, is having an open house today. So that is the most important part of my day. My daughter moved into a new house last Friday and I still need to see it. The heavy moving was for the kids to do, I will help with the little stuff once I get there. All those boxes that will need to be unpacked. Friday is the last day of school for the grands.


We will get together yet Joey, just have to have some quite time both of us. But hey no one can ever say our lives are dull. We just don't tell it all. We are just to dang tired.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It's pouring now. We should be getting more rain through Sunday. Next week it will be dry. YIPPEEE!!!!! I hope Texas catches a break soon, but they will probably get the rain throughout the weekend as well.


Hope it is dry for you. Farm and Fleet here is having a sale on Kayaks . Just thought I would let you know. :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Do you have an Aldi's food store near you, Yarnie? They have a big assortment of gluten free foods available. My DIL likes the gf items Aldi's sells. Their gf cookie dough can be used as a base for cheesecake, and voila! A gluten free dessert! :thumbup:


Yes we do I have not been there in ages. Will have to check it out. Thanks for telling me.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Just a recap about today. Very unsuccessful. Tried to buy a car, and couldn't come to an agreement, poop. Maybe tomorrow. Looking at a Jeep Grand Cherokee, it is shorter than my SUV that I have now so that will be nice. Usually I plan to keep my car for 7 years, so looking for comfort, safety, and versatile. Have 150,000+ on my car now which I will keep, but want a newer car for road trips.
> 
> Then I started to do a picot bind off. My finger is sore, because I am doing it over 485 stitches. It is really pretty, but is taking forever. Got about 120 stitches bound off, and it took several hours. It takes so long because you add 2 stitches, BO those and then BO 2 more, add two BO those, BO 2..............Cute edge. Might have to buy a thimble or those temporary ones.


That's a lot of picots! But it means your shawl is almost done!

Good luck with your car shopping. I hate the process of getting a new car but agree it's important to have a reliable vehicle when you have long road trips. DH on the other hand loves to check out new vehicles and does like to replace his truck more often.

One of the benefits of where we live now is that the climate is easier on vehicles and we don't put too many miles on anymore. The car is almost 9 years old but only has about 40,000 mi on it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hey Yarnie - how was your day today?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I hope the message gets out to star struck girls and young women that life as a jihadi bride isn't an exciting, glamorous adventure. Most of these young people haven't a clue what it's like to live under the thumb of arbitrary war lords or how to cope with few if any amenities.
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/news/world/theres-no-way-back-now-for-female-isil-members-syria-is-one-way-journey


I am with you. I can not for the life of me think that it would be fun or great to join that kind of life.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How long has your MIL had a fast heart rate and low blood pressure Jokim? Is there anything else that her docs suggest for her?


I believe MIL has had these issues for at least the past 17-20 yrs. She is on diuretics, Coumadin and other pills. (DH takes care of her pill dosage) She does go to a heart specialist once a year. After so many yrs, they have her pretty well regulated. Her life is very sedentary, no walking to speak of, so that any exertion beyond walking 40 ft. at a stretch will bring on shortness of breath. Her Dr. is aware of this. She'll be seeing her regular Dr. in about a week, so we'll see.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well of course you righted yourself, your a righter don't ya know. :wink:


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Just a recap about today. Very unsuccessful. Tried to buy a car, and couldn't come to an agreement, poop. Maybe tomorrow. Looking at a Jeep Grand Cherokee, it is shorter than my SUV that I have now so that will be nice. Usually I plan to keep my car for 7 years, so looking for comfort, safety, and versatile. Have 150,000+ on my car now which I will keep, but want a newer car for road trips.
> 
> Then I started to do a picot bind off. My finger is sore, because I am doing it over 485 stitches. It is really pretty, but is taking forever. Got about 120 stitches bound off, and it took several hours. It takes so long because you add 2 stitches, BO those and then BO 2 more, add two BO those, BO 2..............Cute edge. Might have to buy a thimble or those temporary ones.


Oh poop didn't get the car. But sure there is one out there just meant for you.

You are almost done yeah , sounds like me the other day when I was getting to the finish line with the shawl, and it was a shawl with a long long haul. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I believe MIL has had these issues for at least the past 17-20 yrs. She is on diuretics, Coumadin and other pills. (DH takes care of her pill dosage) She does go to a heart specialist once a year. After so many yrs, they have her pretty well regulated. Her life is very sedentary, no walking to speak of, so that any exertion beyond walking 40 ft. at a stretch will bring on shortness of breath. Her Dr. is aware of this. She'll be seeing her regular Dr. in about a week, so we'll see.


She is bless to have the two of you to care for her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I finial caught up. 

I finial did it today. Yes I did. Put winter sweaters and coats away. Think maybe it may not snow or get cold any more. Run around like a dog chasing its tail.

I got more done then I thought I had to do.

Now a happy camper. Tomorrow I am taking the day off. Like that is going to happen.


Good news we might have a home for the girls and Gertie and it is the next town over. The lady sounds like she will take Gertie and let her die of old age. Just ask God to please find a place for her and he is seeing me through it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Cheese you don't have to go to farmers market. All you have to do is go to any town. Cheese brats and beer and now wine. Fruit farms all over the place pick your own or buy already pick. Thinking strawberries right now, don't know if they will be late this year as it has been a bit cool.


The first of our local strawberries are just ripening now, but we haven't bought any yet. DH did get US grown strawberries a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

HI WCK and Jokim how has your day been?

Hope it was a good one.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Sounds like my class , all the snoot noses are not so snoot nose any more. All the brainers are sucessful. All the outlaws are just normal now. Then the nut jobs like me are still nuts. Life does that to people when they finial grow up. I just don't want to grow up.


You're my kind of friend Yarnie!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that is so nice for her. If I remember right didn't she lose two grands. It is nice to know she will have some little ones to hug and be grandma too.


She's thrilled; 2 girls and 2 boys and all good weights.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I believe MIL has had these issues for at least the past 17-20 yrs. She is on diuretics, Coumadin and other pills. (DH takes care of her pill dosage) She does go to a heart specialist once a year. After so many yrs, they have her pretty well regulated. Her life is very sedentary, no walking to speak of, so that any exertion beyond walking 40 ft. at a stretch will bring on shortness of breath. Her Dr. is aware of this. She'll be seeing her regular Dr. in about a week, so we'll see.


That's great news that all of her meds are so well regulated Jokim. Blessings for the 3 of you; you and DH have made your MIL's as comfortable as possible.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You're my kind of friend Yarnie!


Oh I have to save this one. It is so good.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I will say good night now to both of you Jokim and WCK.

This day was a work out. Got a lot done. 
Started lace face cloth tonight and of course did one row back a couple of rows with wrong stitch. Just put it down to tired shouldn't have started it in the first place.

God's Blessings on you both. 

Arm Wraps an good night.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I finial caught up.
> 
> I finial did it today. Yes I did. Put winter sweaters and coats away. Think maybe it may not snow or get cold any more. Run around like a dog chasing its tail.
> 
> ...


I'm so happy to hear that Gertie and the girls might have new home that keeps them together :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I will say good night now to both of you Jokim and WCK.
> 
> This day was a work out. Got a lot done.
> Started lace face cloth tonight and of course did one row back a couple of rows with wrong stitch. Just put it down to tired shouldn't have started it in the first place.
> ...


Hope you sleep well Yarnie; see you tomorrow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> My MIL also has fast heart rate and low blood pressure. She is on diuretics. I wonder what the symptoms of cong. heart failure are. :?


I know it is swelling all over the body. My mil almost died this time last year from congestive heart failure. She had a DNR so they weren't able to do anything until my SIL released the DNR from her. They gave her diuretics and she was fine. She didn't know anything or anyone during this time.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: liberalism isn't all bad :XD:


Love those pics. You left out the cream cheese. Yes we have the libs to thank for us being friends. :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Your sister is the youngest isn't she? Your Mama probably wants to check her new place out and make sure everything is ok.


Yes my sister is the baby. A fifty two year old baby. I guess that is it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Cheese you don't have to go to farmers market. All you have to do is go to any town. Cheese brats and beer and now wine. Fruit farms all over the place pick your own or buy already pick. Thinking strawberries right now, don't know if they will be late this year as it has been a bit cool.


I love cheese. That is good to know when I come for the visit. Joeys said we have to wait until June. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that is so nice for her. If I remember right didn't she lose two grands. It is nice to know she will have some little ones to hug and be grandma too.


I don't remember how many her DD lost. Too many. I am thinking 3 but not sure. She makes toys to put on their graves.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hope it is dry for you. Farm and Fleet here is having a sale on Kayaks . Just thought I would let you know. :lol: :lol:


She may need to get more and rent them out. We had her storm about 4:00 today. Or maybe I need a couple myself. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I believe MIL has had these issues for at least the past 17-20 yrs. She is on diuretics, Coumadin and other pills. (DH takes care of her pill dosage) She does go to a heart specialist once a year. After so many yrs, they have her pretty well regulated. Her life is very sedentary, no walking to speak of, so that any exertion beyond walking 40 ft. at a stretch will bring on shortness of breath. Her Dr. is aware of this. She'll be seeing her regular Dr. in about a week, so we'll see.


You take good care of your MIL. I pray she gets a good report from her Dr.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I finial caught up.
> 
> I finial did it today. Yes I did. Put winter sweaters and coats away. Think maybe it may not snow or get cold any more. Run around like a dog chasing its tail.
> 
> ...


That is good news. I am happy you have a home for Gertie and the other girls.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's great news that all of her meds are so well regulated Jokim. Blessings for the 3 of you; you and DH have made your MIL's as comfortable as possible.


Thanks, Kitty. We try to make her life a bit better. Prayer helps a lot!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I found this on facebook today. I will be seeing 3 of the grand boys on Friday. The last day of school, so hope for good weather, so they can go to the park instead of school gym.


 :thumbup: :lol: I agree.
I hope you have good weather to visit with the grands.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know it is swelling all over the body. My mil almost died this time last year from congestive heart failure. She had a DNR so they weren't able to do anything until my SIL released the DNR from her. They gave her diuretics and she was fine. She didn't know anything or anyone during this time.


Mine only has swollen feet at bedtime.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.knowing-jesus.com/description-of-jesus/[/quote]
He is Jesus
★ He is enduringly strong
★ He is entirely sincere
★ He is eternally steadfast
★ He is immortally gracious
★ He is imperially powerful
★ He is impartially merciful
★ He is the greatest phenomenon who has ever crossed the horizons of the globe
★ He is Gods Son
★ He is the sinners savior
★ He is the captives ransom
★ He is the breath of life
★ He is the centerpiece of civilization
★ He stands in the solitude of Himself
★ He is august
★ He is unique
★ He is unparalleled
★ He is unprecedented
★ He is undesputed and He is undefiled
★ He is unsurpassed and He is unshakable
★ He is the lofty idea in philosophy
★ He is the highest personality in psychology
★ He is the supreme subject in literature
★ He is the unavoidable problem in higher criticism
★ He is the fundamental doctrine of theology
★ He is the cornerstone, the capstone and stumbling stone of all religion.
★ He is the miracle of the ages.

♥ No means of measure can define His limitless love
♥ No far seeing telescope can bring Him to visibility, the coastline of His shroreless supply
♥ No Barrier can hinder Him for pouring out His blessings
♥ He forgives and He forgets. He creates and He cleanses.
♥ He restores and He rebuilds.
♥ He heals and He helps. He reconciles and He redeems. He comforts and He carries. He lifts and He loves.
♥ He is the God of the second chance, the fat chance, the slim chance, and the no chance.
♥ He discharges debtors
♥ He delivers the captives
♥ He defends the feeble
♥ He blesses the young
♥ He serves the unfortunate
♥ He regards the ages
♥ He beautifies the meek
♥ He is enduringly strong.
♥ He is entirely sincere.
♥ He is eternally steadfast.
♥ He is immortally gracious.
♥ He is imperially powerful.
♥ He is unparalleled and He is unprecedented.
♥ He is impartially merciful.
♥ He is the greatest phenomenon that has ever crossed the horizons of the globe.
♥ He is the sinners Savior.
♥ He is the captives Ransom.
♥ He is the Breath of Life.

★ He supplies strength to the weary.
★ He increases power to the faint.
★ He offers escape to the tempted.
★ He sympathizes with the hurting.
★ He saves the hopeless.
★ He shields the helpless.
★ He sustains the homeless.
★ He gives purpose to the aimless.
★ He gives reason to the meaningless.
★ He gives fulfillment to our emptiness.
★ He gives light in the darkness.
★ He gives comfort in our loneliness.
★ He gives fruit in the barrenness.
★ He gives future to the Hopeless.
★ He gives Heaven to the hopeless.
★ He gives life to the lifeless.
★ He finds the lost.
★ He gives life to the lifeless.
★ He heals the sick.
★ He guards the young.
★ He seeks the stray.
★ He guides the faithful.
★ He rights the wrong.
★ He avenges the abused.
★ He defends the weak.
★ He cleanses the dirty.
★ He mends the broken.
★ He blesses the poor.
★ He fills the empty.
★ He clothes the naked.
★ He satisfies the hungry.
★ He raises the dead.

♥ He is indestructible.
♥ He is invincible.
♥ He is irresistible.
♥ He makes change possible.
♥ He makes happiness attainable.
♥ He makes resources ample, and suffering understandable.
♥ He makes sin forgivable, and Heaven available.
♥ He makes God visible.
♥ His life is matchless, and His goodness is limitless.
♥ His mercy is enough, and His grace sufficient.
♥ His reign is righteous.
♥ His yoke is easy, and His burden is light.
♥ The Pharisees couldnt stand Him but they found they couldnt stop Him.
♥ Satan tried to tempt Him but found he couldnt trip Him.
♥ Pilot examined Him on trail but found he couldnt fault Him.
♥ The Romans crucified Him but found they couldnt take His life.
♥ Death couldnt handle Him, and the grave couldnt hold Him.

★ He had no predecessor, and He will have no successor.
★ He is a Lion and He is a Lamb.
★ He is God and He is man
★ He is the seven-way King.
★ He is the King of the Jews  thats a racial King
★ The King of Israel  thats a national King
★ The King of righteousness  thats a moral King
★ He is the King of the ages  thats an eternal King
★ the King of Heaven  thats a universal King
★ The King of glory  thats a celestial King
★ He is the King of Kings and the Lord of Lords!

Please Just Give Me Jesus 

And God Has, the glorious good news of johns gospel is that God so loved you that He gave His one and only Son that if you believe in Him you would not perish but have eternal life.
- See more at: http://www.knowing-jesus.com/description-of-jesus/#sthash.NVEcQkzW.dpuf


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You take good care of your MIL. I pray she gets a good report from her Dr.


Thank you, CB.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

It's after midnight, I turn into a pumpkin any minute now!  
Have a blessed night and sleep well. :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> It's after midnight, I turn into a pumpkin any minute now!
> Have a blessed night and sleep well. :-D


Good night Jokim. Love you!♥


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi Bumps. I finally remembered to ask where my oldest friend in Chicago was born and it was Brinkley Arkansas. Do you know where that is? Her birth mom delivered her in Chicago and she was adopted right away. We love to imagine what her life would have been like if she stayed in Brinkley. Hope this finds you well. Nebs lost premature triplets and I think one before that so it seems like the 4 little spirits finally got to be born.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SQM said:


> Hi Bumps. I finally remembered to ask where my oldest friend in Chicago was born and it was Brinkley Arkansas. Do you know where that is? Her birth mom delivered her in Chicago and she was adopted right away. We love to imagine what her life would have been like if she stayed in Brinkley. Hope this finds you well. Nebs lost premature triplets and I think one before that so it seems like the 4 little spirits finally got to be born.


Yes I know where that is. It is the north east corner on the way to Memphis. I have been thru there many times.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.knowing-jesus.com/description-of-jesus/


He is Jesus
★ He is enduringly strong
★ He is entirely sincere
★ He is eternally steadfast
★ He is immortally gracious
★ He is imperially powerful
★ He is impartially merciful
★ He is the greatest phenomenon who has ever crossed the horizons of the globe
★ He is Gods Son
★ He is the sinners savior
★ He is the captives ransom
★ He is the breath of life
★ He is the centerpiece of civilization
★ He stands in the solitude of Himself
★ He is august
★ He is unique
★ He is unparalleled
★ He is unprecedented
★ He is undesputed and He is undefiled
★ He is unsurpassed and He is unshakable
★ He is the lofty idea in philosophy
★ He is the highest personality in psychology
★ He is the supreme subject in literature
★ He is the unavoidable problem in higher criticism
★ He is the fundamental doctrine of theology
★ He is the cornerstone, the capstone and stumbling stone of all religion.
★ He is the miracle of the ages.

♥ No means of measure can define His limitless love
♥ No far seeing telescope can bring Him to visibility, the coastline of His shroreless supply
♥ No Barrier can hinder Him for pouring out His blessings
♥ He forgives and He forgets. He creates and He cleanses.
♥ He restores and He rebuilds.
♥ He heals and He helps. He reconciles and He redeems. He comforts and He carries. He lifts and He loves.
♥ He is the God of the second chance, the fat chance, the slim chance, and the no chance.
♥ He discharges debtors
♥ He delivers the captives
♥ He defends the feeble
♥ He blesses the young
♥ He serves the unfortunate
♥ He regards the ages
♥ He beautifies the meek
♥ He is enduringly strong.
♥ He is entirely sincere.
♥ He is eternally steadfast.
♥ He is immortally gracious.
♥ He is imperially powerful.
♥ He is unparalleled and He is unprecedented.
♥ He is impartially merciful.
♥ He is the greatest phenomenon that has ever crossed the horizons of the globe.
♥ He is the sinners Savior.
♥ He is the captives Ransom.
♥ He is the Breath of Life.

★ He supplies strength to the weary.
★ He increases power to the faint.
★ He offers escape to the tempted.
★ He sympathizes with the hurting.
★ He saves the hopeless.
★ He shields the helpless.
★ He sustains the homeless.
★ He gives purpose to the aimless.
★ He gives reason to the meaningless.
★ He gives fulfillment to our emptiness.
★ He gives light in the darkness.
★ He gives comfort in our loneliness.
★ He gives fruit in the barrenness.
★ He gives future to the Hopeless.
★ He gives Heaven to the hopeless.
★ He gives life to the lifeless.
★ He finds the lost.
★ He gives life to the lifeless.
★ He heals the sick.
★ He guards the young.
★ He seeks the stray.
★ He guides the faithful.
★ He rights the wrong.
★ He avenges the abused.
★ He defends the weak.
★ He cleanses the dirty.
★ He mends the broken.
★ He blesses the poor.
★ He fills the empty.
★ He clothes the naked.
★ He satisfies the hungry.
★ He raises the dead.

♥ He is indestructible.
♥ He is invincible.
♥ He is irresistible.
♥ He makes change possible.
♥ He makes happiness attainable.
♥ He makes resources ample, and suffering understandable.
♥ He makes sin forgivable, and Heaven available.
♥ He makes God visible.
♥ His life is matchless, and His goodness is limitless.
♥ His mercy is enough, and His grace sufficient.
♥ His reign is righteous.
♥ His yoke is easy, and His burden is light.
♥ The Pharisees couldnt stand Him but they found they couldnt stop Him.
♥ Satan tried to tempt Him but found he couldnt trip Him.
♥ Pilot examined Him on trail but found he couldnt fault Him.
♥ The Romans crucified Him but found they couldnt take His life.
♥ Death couldnt handle Him, and the grave couldnt hold Him.

★ He had no predecessor, and He will have no successor.
★ He is a Lion and He is a Lamb.
★ He is God and He is man
★ He is the seven-way King.
★ He is the King of the Jews  thats a racial King
★ The King of Israel  thats a national King
★ The King of righteousness  thats a moral King
★ He is the King of the ages  thats an eternal King
★ the King of Heaven  thats a universal King
★ The King of glory  thats a celestial King
★ He is the King of Kings and the Lord of Lords!

Please Just Give Me Jesus 

And God Has, the glorious good news of johns gospel is that God so loved you that He gave His one and only Son that if you believe in Him you would not perish but have eternal life.
- See more at: http://www.knowing-jesus.com/description-of-jesus/#sthash.NVEcQkzW.dpuf[/quote]

He is the Alpha and the Omega; the Beginning and the End.
Thank you for sharing this with us, CB.♥


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Morning.........I am melting

Went to do some yard work and the humidity is so bad that I had to keep wiping off my sunglasses.

Going to work more on my picot edging until my finger gets sore again. Who knows maybe a road trip to a different city to buy a car

ttfn


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good morning everyone....Happy Friday
I`m so sorry I haven`t been around much lately....have been nursing my elderly cat which I thought she was at the end. Through love and prayers, Tiptwo is still with us, and I`m cherishing every day I have with her.
I`m giving her canned cat food now as I don`t think she has enough teeth to chew the dry Kit & Kaboodle the other cats have.
Tiptwo is purring and seems very contented, but I still worry about her. I think the brutal winter has taken more out of her than any of us realised. But she seems happy, so I`m grateful for every day.

I finished one of the baby afghans last evening. I didn`t feel in the mood to start another baby aghan last night, so I was knitting some more edging for the afghan for me and hubbys bed. Hubby is buying more dark blue yarn for it after work today. June is going to be a very busy month for me completing those projects.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:



> Morning.........I am melting
> 
> Went to do some yard work and the humidity is so bad that I had to keep wiping off my sunglasses.
> 
> ...


I sent you part of our humidity.  
It still is here. Rain again yesterday.  :| 
You need to show us your shawl. I am dying to see it now with the homespun and picot edge.
I hope you have good luck finding you a new car. Smaller cities probably have better deals. That is how we got our mini van years ago.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning everyone....Happy Friday
> I`m so sorry I haven`t been around much lately....have been nursing my elderly cat which I thought she was at the end. Through love and prayers, Tiptwo is still with us, and I`m cherishing every day I have with her.
> I`m giving her canned cat food now as I don`t think she has enough teeth to chew the dry Kit & Kaboodle the other cats have.
> Tiptwo is purring and seems very contented, but I still worry about her. I think the brutal winter has taken more out of her than any of us realised. But she seems happy, so I`m grateful for every day.
> ...


Poor TipTwo. I hope she gets better with your tlc.
You do have many projects going. I am still on my same one as a month ago.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning everyone....Happy Friday
> I`m so sorry I haven`t been around much lately....have been nursing my elderly cat which I thought she was at the end. Through love and prayers, Tiptwo is still with us, and I`m cherishing every day I have with her.
> I`m giving her canned cat food now as I don`t think she has enough teeth to chew the dry Kit & Kaboodle the other cats have.
> Tiptwo is purring and seems very contented, but I still worry about her. I think the brutal winter has taken more out of her than any of us realised. But she seems happy, so I`m grateful for every day.
> ...


Good Morning, WendyBee. Happy to hear from you. Glad you finished one of the baby afghans. I know how much love you're putting into your projects. God Bless.♥
Hope your Tiptwo pulls through with your loving care. Is she an outdoor cat?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

*waves* Jiya Jokim. &#9829;
Tiptwo is an indoor/outdoor cat. She will be 15 in November if she makes it that far. She was a stray when we got her. The poor thing was dumped like trash over at the dumpster at the state park where hubby used to work there as maintenance. He saw her there and gave her the ham out of his sandwiches. He had to chew the ham for her as she was so tiny she had no teeth. SHe was about 3 or 4 weeks old.
One night he came home from work and told me about this kitten who had been abandoned and had a gash on her neck where a tom cat tried to maul her. I couldn`t hear no more, so I grabbed a towel I had just folded on top of the dryer which was still warm and told hubby to take me to the state park to bring her home. We had to wake up our sons to take them too. It was a cold night with snow on the ground, and just started snowing again so we had to drive slow. Hubby managed to locate her by the maintenance building and I wrapped her up in the warm towel. She was either shivering through cold or fright, and she was still bleeding from the gash on her neck. She didn`t cry as I think she lost her voice in fear of the other cats and hasn`t cried since. We had no wet cat food to give her, so I gave her some leftover pot roast with the gravy. 
The next morning she woke me up and started purring, so I gave her a can of tuna until we went to the store. And she`s been with us ever since. She really rules the roost here and is spoilt rotten.
I am truly convinced she wouldn`t have lasted the night with all those feral cats in that area (probably dumped there by unfeeling owners), so its good to know we gave her a life she never thought she would have.
Now Tiptwo is eating the wet cat food she has started filling out a little bit. And she can walk more instead of staggering. I think she was severely dehydrated from not being to eat the dry cat food and getting too weak to get to her water bowl in the kitchen. I have put small bowls of water in different places around the house so she can access them more easily with a few ice cubes in there to keep the water cool.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Here`s a pic of her I took last week when I thought she was at the end.
She`s lying on the blanket I made for Ronnie last year.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Here`s a pic of her I took last week when I thought she was at the end.
> She`s lying on the blanket I made for Ronnie last year.


She is a sweet cat. She's lucky to have you.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

What a wonderful story to end the week. My faith in humanity has been restored.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3102358/Amazing-moment-100-people-lift-double-decker-bus-trapped-unicyclist-collision-east-London.html


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I hope the message gets out to star struck girls and young women that life as a jihadi bride isn't an exciting, glamorous adventure. Most of these young people haven't a clue what it's like to live under the thumb of arbitrary war lords or how to cope with few if any amenities.
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/news/world/theres-no-way-back-now-for-female-isil-members-syria-is-one-way-journey


It is sad. The only way out for most of these girls will be their death. It will be either at their controller's hands or on a suicide mission. Surely there were other options within their own countries rather than choosing ISIS.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Here`s a pic of her I took last week when I thought she was at the end.
> She`s lying on the blanket I made for Ronnie last year.


What a touching story of how you found Tiptwo. Tears came to my eyes reading it, Wendy Bee. She is a long haired calico. We used to have a long haired calico. It is always so heartbreaking to hear and read about how animals are so cruelly abandoned. My heart goes out to the poor things. Our first cat was abandoned (dumped?) in the neighborhood at 6 weeks, full of fleas and filthy dirty. She took refuge under the hood of our car and wouldn't come out. We had to push the car into the garage and, using the garden hose, flush her out, in the middle of a power outage. My husband, the hero of this ordeal, ended up wet, bit and banged up, but he got a hold of her and brought her in to be washed and fed. She imprinted on my daughter. DH came down with 'cat scratch fever' (not the song), for which he had to be treated. We had ChiChi for 14 years. She died of kidney failure. I cried for the longest time after that.
Enjoy Tiptwo for as long as you still have her. She is a very pretty cat.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It is sad. The only way out for most of these girls will be their death. It will be either at their controller's hands or on a suicide mission. Surely there were other options within their own countries rather than choosing ISIS.


Wonder how many of these 'brides' are of moslem background and how many are westernized.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I wish this area was getting some of your rain, Solo. We are so short on rain around here, that the farmers are beginning to irrigate, something very unusual for this area at this time of the year. Saturday is supposed be rainy but even then, it's only spotty. I'm watering my roses every three days to keep them alive.


Before these last 2 weeks we were just coming off a 4-5 year drought. This is our wettest May ever. So many animals have been forced from their homes that I have been going out with the puppies to check things out and attempt to keep them safe. It's been pouring since 9AM. Perhaps the sun will come out tomorrow, at this point, seeing is believing.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> She is a sweet cat. She's lucky to have you.


Thanks Lucy ♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Before these last 2 weeks we were just coming off a 4-5 year drought. This is our wettest May ever. So many animals have been forced from their homes that I have been going out with the puppies to check things out and attempt to keep them safe. It's been pouring since 9AM. Perhaps the sun will come out tomorrow, at this point, seeing is believing.


Are you on dry ground, meaning higher ground, Solo? Not in any danger of being flooded out, are you? Are there tornadoes in the forecast? So worried about you and people in OK and TX.
Stay safe and keep your puppies safe, too.♥


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I bet she has another list already to do. She could come here any time she wants, she would be busy for the next year. I like the round to it thing. If I get around to it I will do it.
> 
> But I seem to have a problem with the round to it thing.


I know just what you mean Yarnie. I usually lose interest in doing it well before I get around to doing it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I finial caught up.
> 
> I finial did it today. Yes I did. Put winter sweaters and coats away. Think maybe it may not snow or get cold any more. Run around like a dog chasing its tail.
> 
> ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning everyone....Happy Friday
> I`m so sorry I haven`t been around much lately....have been nursing my elderly cat which I thought she was at the end. Through love and prayers, Tiptwo is still with us, and I`m cherishing every day I have with her.
> I`m giving her canned cat food now as I don`t think she has enough teeth to chew the dry Kit & Kaboodle the other cats have.
> Tiptwo is purring and seems very contented, but I still worry about her. I think the brutal winter has taken more out of her than any of us realised. But she seems happy, so I`m grateful for every day.
> ...


Poor TipTwo. You really had a bad winter this year. I'm sure TipTwo is enjoying her time with you as well.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Wonder how many of these 'brides' are of moslem background and how many are westernized.


I didn't think of that and just assumed from the articles that the girls were non-Muslim.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Are you on dry ground, meaning higher ground, Solo? Not in any danger of being flooded out, are you? Are there tornadoes in the forecast? So worried about you and people in OK and TX.
> Stay safe and keep your puppies safe, too.♥


Yes we are on higher ground. Also there is no water near us that could cause a problem. No severe weather expected now, but we did have warnings last weekend.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

My reply vanished. I'm glad Gertie will be able to stay with her buddies. I'm sure that makes having to give them away just a little easier. Hugs.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> He is the Alpha and the Omega; the Beginning and the End.
> Thank you for sharing this with us, CB.♥


So perfect. I copied it, and posted into a text document on my desktop. Now everytime I feel down, I will read it.
Thank you Jokim ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I found this on facebook today. I will be seeing 3 of the grand boys on Friday. The last day of school, so hope for good weather, so they can go to the park instead of school gym.


All Grandma's need that saying so I sent it on to my friends; thanks Joey.

Hope the weather was good and you made it to the park today.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning everyone....Happy Friday
> I`m so sorry I haven`t been around much lately....have been nursing my elderly cat which I thought she was at the end. Through love and prayers, Tiptwo is still with us, and I`m cherishing every day I have with her.
> I`m giving her canned cat food now as I don`t think she has enough teeth to chew the dry Kit & Kaboodle the other cats have.
> Tiptwo is purring and seems very contented, but I still worry about her. I think the brutal winter has taken more out of her than any of us realised. But she seems happy, so I`m grateful for every day.
> ...


I'm so sorry that Tiptwo wasn't doing well - I know that feeling all to well  but am relieved with you that she is doing a little better and still sharing your love and care.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Poor TipTwo. I hope she gets better with your tlc.
> You do have many projects going. I am still on my same one as a month ago.


You've been so busy outside, did you have time to work on the fox?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> *waves* Jiya Jokim. ♥
> Tiptwo is an indoor/outdoor cat. She will be 15 in November if she makes it that far. She was a stray when we got her. The poor thing was dumped like trash over at the dumpster at the state park where hubby used to work there as maintenance. He saw her there and gave her the ham out of his sandwiches. He had to chew the ham for her as she was so tiny she had no teeth. SHe was about 3 or 4 weeks old.
> One night he came home from work and told me about this kitten who had been abandoned and had a gash on her neck where a tom cat tried to maul her. I couldn`t hear no more, so I grabbed a towel I had just folded on top of the dryer which was still warm and told hubby to take me to the state park to bring her home. We had to wake up our sons to take them too. It was a cold night with snow on the ground, and just started snowing again so we had to drive slow. Hubby managed to locate her by the maintenance building and I wrapped her up in the warm towel. She was either shivering through cold or fright, and she was still bleeding from the gash on her neck. She didn`t cry as I think she lost her voice in fear of the other cats and hasn`t cried since. We had no wet cat food to give her, so I gave her some leftover pot roast with the gravy.
> The next morning she woke me up and started purring, so I gave her a can of tuna until we went to the store. And she`s been with us ever since. She really rules the roost here and is spoilt rotten.
> ...


That's a beautiful rescue story Wendy. You've given her a good life with lots of love. I hope she still has some good times to share with you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> It is sad. The only way out for most of these girls will be their death. It will be either at their controller's hands or on a suicide mission. Surely there were other options within their own countries rather than choosing ISIS.


It's hard enough to think of the boys and young men being pulled into those extremist visions, but I can't begin to understand how/why girls would make that choice.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> What a touching story of how you found Tiptwo. Tears came to my eyes reading it, Wendy Bee. She is a long haired calico. We used to have a long haired calico. It is always so heartbreaking to hear and read about how animals are so cruelly abandoned. My heart goes out to the poor things. Our first cat was abandoned (dumped?) in the neighborhood at 6 weeks, full of fleas and filthy dirty. She took refuge under the hood of our car and wouldn't come out. We had to push the car into the garage and, using the garden hose, flush her out, in the middle of a power outage. My husband, the hero of this ordeal, ended up wet, bit and banged up, but he got a hold of her and brought her in to be washed and fed. She imprinted on my daughter. DH came down with 'cat scratch fever' (not the song), for which he had to be treated. We had ChiChi for 14 years. She died of kidney failure. I cried for the longest time after that.
> Enjoy Tiptwo for as long as you still have her. She is a very pretty cat.


Your ChiChi is another heartwarming story Jokim. I'm so glad you were able to rescue her.  Our Charlie died of kidney failure too, but we had him for 18 years. I know about the crying too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Have a wonderful time at your reunion CB. We will be looking for another chapter in your book :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good Morning Denim Country!
He is the Alpha and the Omega: the Beginning and the End. Hope your day is God-filled.&#9829;


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> So perfect. I copied it, and posted into a text document on my desktop. Now everytime I feel down, I will read it.
> Thank you Jokim ♥


How great that CB's post on who Jesus is will help to get you through the 'dumps', Wendy but, the 'Thank You' belongs to CB. She posted the original article on Jesus, I only added to it.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It was a perfect day for a picnic! It was overcast and dreary in the morning, by noon the sun was out. Great weather until after 4. by 6:30 it was raining cats and dogs.
> 
> Their house was built in 1972. so it is not new, just new to them. Love the personal touches the previous owners put in the house. She does have a closet in the basement for yarn, even has room for more, must come to my house to go shopping in my stash.
> 
> I am camping out at my son's duplex tonight. The previous tenant ordered cable service, then moved. There is an orange cable in the yard the cable company wants to bury tomorrow. Son wants it overhead like all of the other utilities. Cable company will not cancel, so I am here to stop them from burying it. We will see how the morning goes. He is on the road and phone calls to the company get him nowhere.


Good Luck with the cable company, Joeysomma! Please let us know how it ends. :? ♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Just gray here and rain, not like texas so should not complain.

Solo glad you don't have to build an ark yet. 

Thanks Jokim nice way to start the day.

CB hope reunion was fun.

Kittys two here. Willy from rescue center nellie just a Kitten walk into my life. Was outside in my yard. no one claimed her and she was here till she left my life. 
Wanting for rain to stop to take girls to new home. Lovely place and know they will be happy and safe.

Spent most of yesterday doing lace face cloth. All most finish and should have quit as Iwas tired but one last row. Of course that row got wrong. So had to rip but it was only one row. 

Joey hope cable trouble works out and glad you had time for the grands.

Sorry about Tipytoes WeBee but see that your loving care has help her.

WCK how has the week at shop gone. Are they making any progress with the road out front.

Off to do nothing that kind of day. When gray and raining just feel like doing little things. 
But I like to do that on Sunny day's too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> It was a perfect day for a picnic! It was overcast and dreary in the morning, by noon the sun was out. Great weather until after 4. by 6:30 it was raining cats and dogs.
> 
> Their house was built in 1972. so it is not new, just new to them. Love the personal touches the previous owners put in the house. She does have a closet in the basement for yarn, even has room for more, must come to my house to go shopping in my stash.
> 
> I am camping out at my son's duplex tonight. The previous tenant ordered cable service, then moved. There is an orange cable in the yard the cable company wants to bury tomorrow. Son wants it overhead like all of the other utilities. Cable company will not cancel, so I am here to stop them from burying it. We will see how the morning goes. He is on the road and phone calls to the company get him nowhere.


I'm glad it turned out well for the boy's picnic. And now they have the summer to get familiar with their new community and make new friends.

Room for more stash is always good and transferring stash to DD keeps in in the family :wink:

Hope everything works out ok with the cable company.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Just gray here and rain, not like texas so should not complain.
> 
> Solo glad you don't have to build an ark yet.
> 
> ...


Hi Yarnie - hope you enjoy a nice lazy day and finish off your face cloth. It must be such a relief for you and DH to know your girls are going to a good new home even though you will miss them.

There is lots of progress on the road work but it is still dirty, noisy and lots of traffic snarls. Finish date is still set for June 10. Everyone will be thrilled when it's finally done.

Off to work, will check back in tonight. A good Saturday for everyone!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> How great that CB's post on who Jesus is will help to get you through the 'dumps', Wendy but, the 'Thank You' belongs to CB. She posted the original article on Jesus, I only added to it.♥


My apologies Bumpy for not giving you the hat tip you deserved. Thank you and Jokim for the wonderful post ♥♥


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim...I love the name of your fur baby Chi-Chi....such a cute name.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Grey skies here today, and the sun keeps peeking through. It`s 85 F outside, but is supposed to storm later.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Just gray here and rain, not like texas so should not complain.
> 
> Solo glad you don't have to build an ark yet.
> 
> ...


Hi Yarnie. Sorry about the gray skies and rain, but as the Bible says, 'This is the day that the Lord has made, let us be glad and rejoice in it', that verse always makes me happy on a gray, cloudy, depressingly rainy day. Right now, I would take some of your rain. We need it badly. I think some will fall tonight and tomorrow. Yipee!
I'm happy for you in that your girls found a nice home. Would you ever go to visit them? I probably would, if I were in your situation and if I were allowed to.
:-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Jokim...I love the name of your fur baby Chi-Chi....such a cute name.


That name was given this kitten by my daughter. She and the cat were inseparable. The cat followed her around, slept in her bed and even played 'catch' with my DD. Yes, she trained it to catch a folded Band-Aid when she flipped it to the cat. It was so funny to watch. I loved that kitty.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Phew... it got up to a high of 92 here today, but now is down to a more comfortable 82F
More of the same tomorrow until 4pm when we get thunderstorms. That will cool it down nicely.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Phew... it got up to a high of 92 here today, but now is down to a more comfortable 82F
> More of the same tomorrow until 4pm when we get thunderstorms. That will cool it down nicely.


We're expecting T-storms in about an hour and a half. Button down the hatches!:shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> My apologies Bumpy for not giving you the hat tip you deserved. Thank you and Jokim for the wonderful post ♥♥


Gers gave it to me so the thank you goes to her.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> We're expecting T-storms in about an hour and a half. Button down the hatches!:shock:


They came to us. We got them, too.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Please stay safe Jokim
I`m going outside to bring the laundry in from the washing line. More of the same tomorrow.
I bought a new brand of laundry detergent and fabric softener today.....love the scent.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Hi Yarnie. Sorry about the gray skies and rain, but as the Bible says, 'This is the day that the Lord has made, let us be glad and rejoice in it', that verse always makes me happy on a gray, cloudy, depressingly rainy day. Right now, I would take some of your rain. We need it badly. I think some will fall tonight and tomorrow. Yipee!
> I'm happy for you in that your girls found a nice home. Would you ever go to visit them? I probably would, if I were in your situation and if I were allowed to.
> :-D


thank you for reminding me this is the day The Lord has made.

Poor Gertie she was so lost with all the bigger birds she is so small. But the couple who took the birds were looking at her and said we can come and see her any time. Cried a bit when got home, but at least I know she won't be killed. The other girls well they were getting peck . That's why they call it pecking order. But they will be all right as they are as big as the rest of the hens. They have two female turkey's too. They are so nice to the birds. The man hugs the turkeys as they were all upset and making nosies. So I know Gertie will be loved.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> They came to us. We got them, too.


How are you doing LL?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Rain hope you got some Jokim. 

Cold front past through only in the 50's today. Very cold.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> How are you doing LL?


Hi, Yarnlady - busy day. I still have intense feelings of being alone without family. My husband is very good in that he is keeping me busy. I would sit and knit all day if it was not for him. The feelings are still there, anyway. Thank you for asking.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Lots of rain here.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My day was wasted waiting for the Cable company. They didn't show. He will try again on Monday.


Oh, dear. So sorry. I hope you are not without what you need.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi all

Stayed busy all day. Did some yard work (3hrs) before we got into the 90's. Then tried to buy a different car, not sure if that was the right one. I have an Enclave, and looked at a new one. It is still the same car, obviously some improvements, but it looks the same. So I love my car, but would like something a little different other than color. Will think about it.

Need to stay inside and do a major pick up tomorrow. Might cut the lawn because it is suppose to be rainy next week. Oh well, life is still great!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> thank you for reminding me this is the day The Lord has made.
> 
> Poor Gertie she was so lost with all the bigger birds she is so small. But the couple who took the birds were looking at her and said we can come and see her any time. Cried a bit when got home, but at least I know she won't be killed. The other girls well they were getting peck . That's why they call it pecking order. But they will be all right as they are as big as the rest of the hens. They have two female turkey's too. They are so nice to the birds. The man hugs the turkeys as they were all upset and making nosies. So I know Gertie will be loved.


I know you'll miss Gertie, but as least she is safe. I hope your mayor is voted out next election.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi, Yarnlady - busy day. I still have intense feelings of being alone without family. My husband is very good in that he is keeping me busy. I would sit and knit all day if it was not for him. The feelings are still there, anyway. Thank you for asking.


I hope you start to feel better as your moving date is closer and you make new friends in the new community.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> My day was wasted waiting for the Cable company. They didn't show. He will try again on Monday.


That was frustrating for you!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> thank you for reminding me this is the day The Lord has made.
> 
> Poor Gertie she was so lost with all the bigger birds she is so small. But the couple who took the birds were looking at her and said we can come and see her any time. Cried a bit when got home, but at least I know she won't be killed. The other girls well they were getting peck . That's why they call it pecking order. But they will be all right as they are as big as the rest of the hens. They have two female turkey's too. They are so nice to the birds. The man hugs the turkeys as they were all upset and making nosies. So I know Gertie will be loved.


It is so comforting to know that your girls will be loved and well taken care of, Yarnie.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> They came to us. We got them, too.


Were the storms strong? The weather report, at 10 pm, said that the line of storms went through, but, right here, in my neighborhood, I have yet to see a drop of rain or hear thunder. Funny how the lake/wind relationship affects precipitation. Perhaps tomorrow we'll see rain.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Please stay safe Jokim
> I`m going outside to bring the laundry in from the washing line. More of the same tomorrow.
> I bought a new brand of laundry detergent and fabric softener today.....love the scent.


You reminded me of this afternoon, while blowing the maple seeds off the driveway and the sidewalk, I smelled the fabric softener one of the neighbors used in her laundry. It was such a nice smell, and in the middle of such a dirty chore. Just a nice fragrance is enough to make your day brighter. I make my own laundry detergent with shaved soap, washing soda and borax, and add a small bottle of fragrance oil. It makes 5 gallons.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Rain hope you got some Jokim.
> 
> Cold front past through only in the 50's today. Very cold.


The weatherman says that's the temps we'll have tomorrow. The way I feel right now, all perspiring and very uncomfortable because of the humidity, I can't wait for the 50's! :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My day was wasted waiting for the Cable company. They didn't show. He will try again on Monday.


That is awful, Joeysomma, to make you waste a whole day waiting for the cable guy! I hope you will let them know. Too bad we can't charge them money like the drs. do, if we miss an appointment. After all, Time is Money!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night, Ladies. Have a Blessed Sunday.&#9829;


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I will have to catch up later. My mother is sick again with her kidney infection. Prayers again please. We had to go back to ER yesterday for swollen lymph node. Still kidney infection. We found out she wasn't taking her pill but once a day. She was throwing up all night and today. She wouldn't go back to ER today so Monday we are taking her to her family dr. Monday. My sister didn't get to go to Kentucky with the movers.Prayers please.&#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I will have to catch up later. My mother is sick again with her kidney infection. Prayers again please. We had to go back to ER yesterday for swollen lymph node. Still kidney infection. We found out she wasn't taking her pill but once a day. She was throwing up all night and today. She wouldn't go back to ER today so Monday we are taking her to her family dr. Monday. My sister didn't get to go to Kentucky with the movers.Prayers please.♥


I'm so sorry that your mother's kidney infection hasn't healed. Saying prayers for her now - that her infection clears up and that she takes her meds and allows herself to be helped. Monday is a long time to wait if she's throwing up and the infection isn't clearing up. Maybe your DS can persuade her to let him take her to the ER in the morning.

Hugs for you; I know how worried you must be.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I hope you start to feel better as your moving date is closer and you make new friends in the new community.


Thank you WCK. I miss not having a family. Can friends replace a family?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I will have to catch up later. My mother is sick again with her kidney infection. Prayers again please. We had to go back to ER yesterday for swollen lymph node. Still kidney infection. We found out she wasn't taking her pill but once a day. She was throwing up all night and today. She wouldn't go back to ER today so Monday we are taking her to her family dr. Monday. My sister didn't get to go to Kentucky with the movers.Prayers please.♥


I'm so saddened to hear of your Mom's kidney infection. She has my most fervent prayers that Our Lord watch over her and hold her in His palms of safety and comfort. Prayers are also going up to heaven that you and family be at peace at this time.♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I'm so saddened to hear of your Mom's kidney infection. She has my most fervent prayers that Our Lord watch over her and hold her in His palms of safety and comfort. Prayers are also going up to heaven that you and family be at peace at this time.♥


CB,
I am praying also for your mom's recovery and health. I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> You reminded me of this afternoon, while blowing the maple seeds off the driveway and the sidewalk, I smelled the fabric softener one of the neighbors used in her laundry. It was such a nice smell, and in the middle of such a dirty chore. Just a nice fragrance is enough to make your day brighter. * I make my own laundry detergent with shaved soap, washing soda and borax, and add a small bottle of fragrance oil. It makes 5 gallons.*


That must be a huge saving for you doing it that way Jokim. Laundry detergent is so expensive isn`t it.
I make my own Fabreeze with 1/3 fabric softener in an empty spray bottle topped up with 2/3 of fresh water. Shake, then use. Makes the whole house smell fresh.
The laundry soap I got yesterday is All stainlifter in gel packs, and Snuggle in gel packs in the blue iris scent. Smells really lovely. I only need 1/2 gel pack for a load, and 1/2 gel pack fabric softener so I save a lot that way.
I`m getting ready to put sheets, towels, and our comforter cover on the washing line. It`s a lovely breezy day today.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> That must be a huge saving for you doing it that way Jokim. Laundry detergent is so expensive isn`t it.
> I make my own Fabreeze with 1/3 fabric softener in an empty spray bottle topped up with 2/3 of fresh water. Shake, then use. Makes the whole house smell fresh.
> The laundry soap I got yesterday is All stainlifter in gel packs, and Snuggle in gel packs in the blue iris scent. Smells really lovely. I only need 1/2 gel pack for a load, and 1/2 gel pack fabric softener so I save a lot that way.
> I`m getting ready to put sheets, towels, and our comforter cover on the washing line. It`s a lovely breezy day today.


Jokim,
What a great idea!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I will have to catch up later. My mother is sick again with her kidney infection. Prayers again please. We had to go back to ER yesterday for swollen lymph node. Still kidney infection. We found out she wasn't taking her pill but once a day. She was throwing up all night and today. She wouldn't go back to ER today so Monday we are taking her to her family dr. Monday. My sister didn't get to go to Kentucky with the movers.Prayers please.♥


I`m so sorry Bumpy. Kidney infections are the absolute worst. And the pain is so awful.
Is it possible your Mother has a kidney stone Bumpy?
My love and prayers are with you all. ♥♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

How is your Mom doing today CB?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you WCK. I miss not having a family. Can friends replace a family?


I think that sometimes we are lucky enough that friends become our family.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> thank you for reminding me this is the day The Lord has made.
> 
> Poor Gertie she was so lost with all the bigger birds she is so small. But the couple who took the birds were looking at her and said we can come and see her any time. Cried a bit when got home, but at least I know she won't be killed. The other girls well they were getting peck . That's why they call it pecking order. But they will be all right as they are as big as the rest of the hens. They have two female turkey's too. They are so nice to the birds. The man hugs the turkeys as they were all upset and making nosies. So I know Gertie will be loved.


I am so happy you found a good home for Gertie and the girls. You can go visit them when you are lonely for them.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think that sometimes we are lucky enough that friends become our family.


Thank you. I needed those words.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm so sorry that your mother's kidney infection hasn't healed. Saying prayers for her now - that her infection clears up and that she takes her meds and allows herself to be helped. Monday is a long time to wait if she's throwing up and the infection isn't clearing up. Maybe your DS can persuade her to let him take her to the ER in the morning.
> 
> Hugs for you; I know how worried you must be.


My mother is not throwing up but still in pain. She is sleeping a lot. She has agreed to go to her dr tomorrow if they can work her in. We tried to get her back to the ER last night but she said NO!. :shock: Thanks for the prayers.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My mother is not throwing up but still in pain. She is sleeping a lot. She has agreed to go to her dr tomorrow if they can work her in. We tried to get her back to the ER last night but she said NO!. :shock: Thanks for the prayers.


CB She needs help asap. She should not wait. Is there anyway you can change her mind?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you WCK. I miss not having a family. Can friends replace a family?


Yes they can. People do it all the time. I have friends that are that close. My DH and I have been called family by some of the kids that came to my house that we had in our church group. A few of them still tell me happy Mother's Day.
You can find someone to be close to and treat them as family. There is a lot of hurting people that need someone just like you to love. That is my prayer for you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes they can. People do it all the time. I have friends that are that close. My DH and I have been called family by some of the kids that came to my house that we had in our church group. A few of them still tell me happy Mother's Day.
> You can find someone to be close to and treat them as family. There is a lot of hurting people that need someone just like you to love. That is my prayer for you.


Thank you.... Again...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`m so sorry Bumpy. Kidney infections are the absolute worst. And the pain is so awful.
> Is it possible your Mother has a kidney stone Bumpy?
> My love and prayers are with you all. ♥♥


Thank you WeBee. I never thought of kidney stones but tomorrow when we go to the dr I will mention that to her dr. Thanks so much for mentioning this. :thumbup: XX♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I found this very interesting.
> 
> If You Dont Think The Democrat Progressives & Communists Are The Same, Heres More Proof
> 
> ...


Thanks Joeys. I knew it before I read the articles.
:thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you.... Again...


 :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

While y'all are praying for me would you throw in my GS. His nursing test is tomorrow. He needs at least an 84 to pass. If he doesn't pass he will be let go in the nursing program. He has until Dec to graduate but this is the test that he stays or goes. He has worked hard for over 3 years . Thank y'all so much for your prayers.
WCK how is your mother doing?
Jokim I have never made my own washing detergents. I use vinegar for my fabric softener. It doesn't smell good but it takes out the grease and stink .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB She needs help asap. She should not wait. Is there anyway you can change her mind?


No LL two trips to the ER is it for her. She is tough and will make it over night. Hard heads run all thru our family. :shock: :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My mother is not throwing up but still in pain. She is sleeping a lot. She has agreed to go to her dr tomorrow if they can work her in. We tried to get her back to the ER last night but she said NO!. :shock: Thanks for the prayers.


 :roll: Your Mama is stubborn too!! If her pain gets worse, she has trouble urinating or her skin gets clammy think about bundling her up and taking her in anyway.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello friends.

Was going to put some of my fiber in vacuum sealed bags and one of my bins had moths. Yikes, so was put some of it in the freezer for a day or so just to be sure. The rest I tossed, sad but not a big loss. At least it wasn't the good stuff. But it took a long time.

Other than that just did some yard work.

Hope all of you and your families are having good days.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes they can. People do it all the time. I have friends that are that close. My DH and I have been called family by some of the kids that came to my house that we had in our church group. A few of them still tell me happy Mother's Day.
> You can find someone to be close to and treat them as family. There is a lot of hurting people that need someone just like you to love. That is my prayer for you.


 :thumbup: That's very true. I have a friend that I've had for many years and we think of each other as sisters of choice.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you WeBee. I never thought of kidney stones but tomorrow when we go to the dr I will mention that to her dr. Thanks so much for mentioning this. :thumbup: XX♥


My morning prayers will be for you and your Mother Bumpy ♥
I`m sure your Mother will feel more comfortable with her own doctor rather than an ER doc. No disrespect to ER doctors - they do an exemplary job. But they don't know your Mother like her own doctor does.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> While y'all are praying for me would you throw in my GS. His nursing test is tomorrow. He needs at least an 84 to pass. If he doesn't pass he will be let go in the nursing program. He has until Dec to graduate but this is the test that he stays or goes. He has worked hard for over 3 years . Thank y'all so much for your prayers.
> WCK how is your mother doing?
> Jokim I have never made my own washing detergents. I use vinegar for my fabric softener. It doesn't smell good but it takes out the grease and stink .


I'll surely pray for your GS so that he passes the nursing test. ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> While y'all are praying for me would you throw in my GS. His nursing test is tomorrow. He needs at least an 84 to pass. If he doesn't pass he will be let go in the nursing program. He has until Dec to graduate but this is the test that he stays or goes. He has worked hard for over 3 years . Thank y'all so much for your prayers.
> WCK how is your mother doing?
> Jokim I have never made my own washing detergents. I use vinegar for my fabric softener. It doesn't smell good but it takes out the grease and stink .


Your GS has worked so hard I pray that he will be able to focus and do well on his test. Sometimes when we are nervous, we get a blank even when we know the answers, so I hope he can get a good sleep tonight.

Mom was a little better on Friday but had a bad day today, she sounds so exhausted. She will be back at the doc tomorrow and then at the cardiologist on Wed. The side effects of the diuretic that was prescribed are causing problems.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends.
> 
> Was going to put some of my fiber in vacuum sealed bags and one of my bins had moths. Yikes, so was put some of it in the freezer for a day or so just to be sure. The rest I tossed, sad but not a big loss. At least it wasn't the good stuff. But it took a long time.
> 
> ...


Dread seeing signs of moths. Just in case there are new eggs, suggest leaving the fiber out for a couple of days and then putting it back in the freezer for a couple more days.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> While y'all are praying for me would you throw in my GS. His nursing test is tomorrow. He needs at least an 84 to pass. If he doesn't pass he will be let go in the nursing program. He has until Dec to graduate but this is the test that he stays or goes. He has worked hard for over 3 years . Thank y'all so much for your prayers.
> WCK how is your mother doing?
> Jokim I have never made my own washing detergents. I use vinegar for my fabric softener. It doesn't smell good but it takes out the grease and stink .


I pray that your GS passes his test with high marks. I know he will. Please let us know how he does!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I wonder if the moths will just thaw out when you take them out of the freezer. Would microwaving them for a bit harm the fiber?


How about cedar chips? Oh, dear!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Quiz.
http://www.littlechurchmouse.com/scarily-accurate-personality-test-choose-an-eye-and-see-what-it-reveals-about-you/
I am #6


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends.
> 
> Was going to put some of my fiber in vacuum sealed bags and one of my bins had moths. Yikes, so was put some of it in the freezer for a day or so just to be sure. The rest I tossed, sad but not a big loss. At least it wasn't the good stuff. But it took a long time.
> 
> ...


What a waste.
I put all of my wool sweater in a trunk with a bar of good smelling soap. 
I am glad it is not a big waste for you.
Good idea to use the vaccum bags. I have one and never have used it. Thanks for the tip! :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Your GS has worked so hard I pray that he will be able to focus and do well on his test. Sometimes when we are nervous, we get a blank even when we know the answers, so I hope he can get a good sleep tonight.
> 
> Mom was a little better on Friday but had a bad day today, she sounds so exhausted. She will be back at the doc tomorrow and then at the cardiologist on Wed. The side effects of the diuretic that was prescribed are causing problems.


I am praying right now in Jesus Name that the drs have the answers for your Mother's recovery.
XX ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.youngcons.com/funny-because-its-true-what-do-you-call-a-basement-full-of-liberals/


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends.
> 
> Was going to put some of my fiber in vacuum sealed bags and one of my bins had moths. Yikes, so was put some of it in the freezer for a day or so just to be sure. The rest I tossed, sad but not a big loss. At least it wasn't the good stuff. But it took a long time.
> 
> ...


Sorry about the moths LTL. Not fun to have to get rid of any fiber's that you were saving I am sure.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cold here last two days. Even frost warning's last night. 

First of June wonder what will happen next month.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good afternoon everyone.
If you are a cat owner, and have a Krogers store near you..... they have a sale on the large 6 pound bag of Meow Mix for $9.99 with an instant peel off $1.50 off sticker on the front of it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon everyone.
> If you are a cat owner, and have a Krogers store near you..... they have a sale on the large 6 pound bag of Meow Mix for $9.99 with an instant peel off $1.50 off sticker on the front of it.


Thanks for the info, WendyBee. Unfortunately, there are no Krogers around us. :-(


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Dread seeing signs of moths. Just in case there are new eggs, suggest leaving the fiber out for a couple of days and then putting it back in the freezer for a couple more days.


I agree, thanks for the tip


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hopefully today I will get some rain, tired of watering. Finally finished the finishing touches on my friend's bathroom. Did some volunteer paperwork. Have a WIP that I need to finish. Haven't spun for awhile, now that I saw how many pounds of fiber I have, maybe I should do some spinning (inside of course)......too many choices.

Hey hear 'Frankenstein' aka Kerry broke his femur while riding his bike in NYC? That's what he gets for trying to look cool for a photo op. Wonder if the fall displaced his Botox?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Hopefully today I will get some rain, tired of watering. Finally finished the finishing touches on my friend's bathroom. Did some volunteer paperwork. Have a WIP that I need to finish. Haven't spun for awhile, now that I saw how many pounds of fiber I have, maybe I should do some spinning (inside of course)......too many choices.
> 
> Hey hear 'Frankenstein' aka Kerry broke his femur while riding his bike in NYC? That's what he gets for trying to look cool for a photo op. Wonder if the fall displaced his Botox?


lovethelake
nothing like posting "stupid". Really stupid.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Thanks for the info, WendyBee. Unfortunately, there are no Krogers around us. :-(


Aww that`s a shame Jokim 
In Walmart earlier, hubby bought a pack of 16 Oxiclean dishwasher tabs to try. It wasn`t until I was putting the shopping away that I noticed there was a $1 peel away sticker still on the package LOL. So I saved the package for him to take back to the store to buy some more.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Cold here last two days. Even frost warning's last night.
> 
> First of June wonder what will happen next month.


Wow unbelievable Yarny. Global warming my eye!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Aww that`s a shame Jokim
> In Walmart earlier, hubby bought a pack of 16 Oxiclean dishwasher tabs to try. It wasn`t until I was putting the shopping away that I noticed there was a $1 peel away sticker still on the package LOL. So I saved the package for him to take back to the store to buy some more.


 :thumbup: There you go, WendyBee!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Cold here last two days. Even frost warning's last night.
> 
> First of June wonder what will happen next month.


Hi Yarnie. Are you bundled up? We didn't get out of the mid 50's today. Got 3" of rain yesterday. Did not need to water the roses today. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Wow unbelievable Yarny. Global warming my eye!


Yup! Would love to have some 'warming' right now!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Don't you know all of this cold weather is caused by global warming. I'm sure it is causing the rain in Texas and the drought in California, too.


I bet you're right.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Cold here last two days. Even frost warning's last night.
> 
> First of June wonder what will happen next month.


I can't believe you are still having a cold spell. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Don't you know all of this cold weather is caused by global warming. I'm sure it is causing the rain in Texas and the drought in California, too.


It is cold here with lots of flooding. We are not but all around the river is up in houses. Nothing like Texas tho. Too bad about
California. I am not convinced in global warming or faux climate change as the reason. :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Don't you know all of this cold weather is caused by global warming. I'm sure it is causing the rain in Texas and the drought in California, too.


It is cold here with lots of flooding. We are not but all around the river is up in houses. Nothing like Texas tho. Too bad about
California. I am not convinced in global warming or faux climate change as the reason. :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you all for my GS prayers. He made a 94. I was wrong he has 2 more test for this month. I will probably be asking again for your prayers.
My mother has to go in for a CT scan tomorrow and then back to her dr. The antibiotic was the reason she was throwing up. Dr doesn't know what she has the lymph node swollen. Thanks for the prayers for her today.She was in lots of pain today but is feeling a little better today . 
WCK what did you mother find out? 
Jokim when is your mil's drs visit.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you all for my GS prayers. He made a 94. I was wrong he has 2 more test for this month. I will probably be asking again for your prayers.
> My mother has to go in for a CT scan tomorrow and then back to her dr. The antibiotic was the reason she was throwing up. Dr doesn't know what she has the lymph node swollen. Thanks for the prayers for her today.She was in lots of pain today but is feeling a little better today .
> WCK what did you mother find out?
> Jokim when is your mil's drs visit.


I am so happy to hear your GS grade! Yayyyyyyyy! He must be so happy. Give him a hug for me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2015/06/01/timeline-shows-how-clintons-took-1-8-million-from-keystone-pipeline-investors/


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hopefully today I will get some rain, tired of watering. Finally finished the finishing touches on my friend's bathroom. Did some volunteer paperwork. Have a WIP that I need to finish. Haven't spun for awhile, now that I saw how many pounds of fiber I have, maybe I should do some spinning (inside of course)......too many choices.
> 
> Hey hear 'Frankenstein' aka Kerry broke his femur while riding his bike in NYC? That's what he gets for trying to look cool for a photo op. Wonder if the fall displaced his Botox?


Correction, he was in France. So he had to be flown in a modified plane with his orthopedist, but will be operated in Boston. Hummmmm I guess the French Socialist doctors are qualified to fix a broken bone. Hope that all that grimacing doesn't cause a Botox touch up. Wonder if he needed to wear his space suit to make the trip?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you all for my GS prayers. He made a 94. I was wrong he has 2 more test for this month. I will probably be asking again for your prayers.
> My mother has to go in for a CT scan tomorrow and then back to her dr. The antibiotic was the reason she was throwing up. Dr doesn't know what she has the lymph node swollen. Thanks for the prayers for her today.She was in lots of pain today but is feeling a little better today .
> WCK what did you mother find out?
> Jokim when is your mil's drs visit.


Great score by your GS on his nursing test, CB. Divine guidance and lots of studying pulled him through. We'll keep up the prayers for his next tests, CB.
My MIL's Dr. visit is a week from this Wed. I'm not golfing that day, but rather going with her and DH to the Dr. Lots of questions to ask and issues to discuss. Say a prayer that it all works out for the best.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Don't you know all of this cold weather is caused by global warming. I'm sure it is causing the rain in Texas and the drought in California, too.


Only a 'dumbed-down' people will believe the convoluted logic of global warming. I understand that global warming is also used to explain the increased frequency of snowstorms and blizzards. ;-) :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I wonder if the moths will just thaw out when you take them out of the freezer. Would microwaving them for a bit harm the fiber?


The freezer over 2 intervals seems to work well. I've never tried the microwave, so did a search and it has been successful, watch for a bit of shrinkage and it might not destroy the eggs. Lavender and cedar also work well ...

MICROWAVE
Even more barmy-sounding  and not for the faint hearted  you could try exterminating moths from garments by putting them briefly in the microwave. A study for the American Journal Institute for Conservation found that all moths, larvae and eggs could be killed when 10 per cent wool fabrics were microwaved for three minutes at 2450MHz microwave radiation  the frequency of modern microwave ovens.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2777000/Its-worst-moth-invasion-jumpers-microwave.html


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Correction, he was in France. So he had to be flown in a modified plane with his orthopedist, but will be operated in Boston. Hummmmm I guess the French Socialist doctors are qualified to fix a broken bone. Hope that all that grimacing doesn't cause a Botox touch up. Wonder if he needed to wear his space suit to make the trip?


What was he even doing on a bike ride in France. Two hip replacements exercise some way other them riding bike on narrow roads.

His face is so frozen he smiles and nothing moves on that face he talks samething. His cheeks are so puff , he really does not look right at all.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz.
> http://www.littlechurchmouse.com/scarily-accurate-personality-test-choose-an-eye-and-see-what-it-reveals-about-you/
> I am #6


#6 looks like the most realistic eye; but I liked #1.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

In the 40's tonight. Knew should not have put winter clothes away.

This gobal warming is driving me crazy. You do know our President said that gobal warming is the most important issue right now.

Why worry about IssI or Iran. I mean really What can ISSI do to this country. I mean Atom Bomb, what the heck just a passing phase right.

We have to get this warming thing under control.

Check brain for malfunction please.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Glad to hear that CB hope your mom's test show what is happening.


WCK Mom's visit is Wed. right.

Jokim hope all goes well with your MIL. 

It hurts when it is our parents and we can not do anything to help them when they are ill.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youngcons.com/funny-because-its-true-what-do-you-call-a-basement-full-of-liberals/


 :lol: :XD: a cuter pic


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Heard from Karveer. He is doing good, not in the flood area.

He is busy taking care of his Chickens(lucky him) and doing quilting.


Egg's are now 2.30 here now. What an air head for President running this village. 

Think of buying a cow and a horse too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: :XD: a cuter pic


oh dear those poor whiners. Basement is a good place for them. :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Cold here last two days. Even frost warning's last night.
> 
> First of June wonder what will happen next month.


Did you cover your tomatoes Yarnie? We've been quite warm lately but a little drizzle this afternoon. I'm hoping for nice steady rain, we could use it. But not what TX and OK have been getting.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon everyone.
> If you are a cat owner, and have a Krogers store near you..... they have a sale on the large 6 pound bag of Meow Mix for $9.99 with an instant peel off $1.50 off sticker on the front of it.


How is Tiptwo doing Wendy? Hope she has continued to get her strength back.

This Zoe, one of our original ferals from 2000. She is a survivior! Very elusive and doesn't let us get close to her. She's getting quite deaf now but must still be hunting because we only see her once in a while.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Did you cover your tomatoes Yarnie? We've been quite warm lately but a little drizzle this afternoon. I'm hoping for nice steady rain, we could use it. But not what TX and OK have been getting.


yes I had too. It's cold, and I am tried of cold.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How is Tiptwo doing Wendy? Hope she has continued to get her strength back.
> 
> This Zoe, one of our original ferals from 2000. She is a survivior! Very elusive and doesn't let us get close to her. She's getting quite deaf now but must still be hunting because we only see her once in a while.


I love her eyes .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is cold here with lots of flooding. We are not but all around the river is up in houses. Nothing like Texas tho. Too bad about
> California. I am not convinced in global warming or faux climate change as the reason. :roll:


I hope no one has had to evacuate because of the flooding CB. Are you on higher ground?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> yes I had too. It's cold, and I am tried of cold.


I would be too Yarnie, after the winter you had!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I love her eyes .


And her cute little pink tongue sticking out. She's a feisty old girl though, if my hand lingers when I put the food out, I get a swipe!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

How was your day Yarnie? Did you sleep ok last night?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Out for supper tonight Dorf Haus. 

They had their Bavarian Smorgasabord.It was yummy eat just a bit of everything. All the german food you could every want. Rye bread just out of the oven and still warm. 

Bread pudding with sauce,or apple sauce for desert. 

they only have it in the summer and only on first day of month and last day of month.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How was your day Yarnie? Did you sleep ok last night?


Yes slept good. Tried to knit soap bag but didn't feel like it and it showed as I screwed it up.

WCK do you have cat mint planted? Kitty's love it, at least Willy does he will roll in it and gets wide eyed then falls asleep.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Jokim and WEBee. How are you both doing?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you all for my GS prayers. He made a 94. I was wrong he has 2 more test for this month. I will probably be asking again for your prayers.
> My mother has to go in for a CT scan tomorrow and then back to her dr. The antibiotic was the reason she was throwing up. Dr doesn't know what she has the lymph node swollen. Thanks for the prayers for her today.She was in lots of pain today but is feeling a little better today .
> WCK what did you mother find out?
> Jokim when is your mil's drs visit.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: for your GS and his test results; that's wonderful news!

Sorry that your Mom is still in pain; continuing prayers for her. Is the CT scan for her kidneys? I hope she get's relief from pain soon.

My Mom is a little better this evening. She saw her family doc today and he adjusted her meds. Even though she isn't hungry, she needs to eat and keep her fluid levels up - she is losing too much potassium and electrolytes. I asked Dad to pick up Gatorade for her. The appointment with the cardiologist is on Wed.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2015/06/01/timeline-shows-how-clintons-took-1-8-million-from-keystone-pipeline-investors/


He and Hillary are such hypocrites!. Warren Buffet has now invested in Alberta Oilsands projects, so watch for a shift in pipeline approvals.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: for your GS and his test results; that's wonderful news!
> 
> Sorry that your Mom is still in pain; continuing prayers for her. Is the CT scan for her kidneys? I hope she get's relief from pain soon.
> 
> My Mom is a little better this evening. She saw her family doc today and he adjusted her meds. Even though she isn't hungry, she needs to eat and keep her fluid levels up - she is losing too much potassium and electrolytes. I asked Dad to pick up Gatorade for her. The appointment with the cardiologist is on Wed.


Hope the adjustment works. It's hard to eat when you do not feel like it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Correction, he was in France. So he had to be flown in a modified plane with his orthopedist, but will be operated in Boston. Hummmmm I guess the French Socialist doctors are qualified to fix a broken bone. Hope that all that grimacing doesn't cause a Botox touch up. Wonder if he needed to wear his space suit to make the trip?


 :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Great score by your GS on his nursing test, CB. Divine guidance and lots of studying pulled him through. We'll keep up the prayers for his next tests, CB.
> My MIL's Dr. visit is a week from this Wed. I'm not golfing that day, but rather going with her and DH to the Dr. Lots of questions to ask and issues to discuss. Say a prayer that it all works out for the best.


Will do that Jokim. So hard to see our parents become more frail.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Hi Yarnie. Are you bundled up? We didn't get out of the mid 50's today. Got 3" of rain yesterday. Did not need to water the roses today. :thumbup:


You got the cold weather too. More coming your way, if it is coming from here.

It's cold when you have to turn the furnece on. Hate stepping on floor when its cold.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> What was he even doing on a bike ride in France. Two hip replacements exercise some way other them riding bike on narrow roads.
> 
> His face is so frozen he smiles and nothing moves on that face he talks samething. His cheeks are so puff , he really does not look right at all.


Maybe he thought biking through France in May would make up for him missing the memorial march in Paris after Charlie Hebdoe attack :evil:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> How is Tiptwo doing Wendy? Hope she has continued to get her strength back.
> 
> This Zoe, one of our original ferals from 2000. She is a survivior! Very elusive and doesn't let us get close to her. She's getting quite deaf now but must still be hunting because we only see her once in a while.


My Tiptwo Molly is doing great thanks for asking westy. She even went on the front porch ledge this morning for a few hours. That`s something she hasn`t done in a while because of her balance issues.
I`m feeding her small amounts of canned cat food with water mixed in a few times a day, and she eats every scrap. She even runs into the kitchen....yes she runs when she sees I have a can of Friskies in my hand.
I`m so blessed for having another day with her. Thank you all for keeping Tiptwo Molly in your prayers.

Westy....Zoe is a cutie. And she seems well fed and happy. She knows where to go for the good stuff. ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Glad to hear that CB hope your mom's test show what is happening.
> 
> WCK Mom's visit is Wed. right.
> 
> ...


You know all about how hard it is to see our parents hurting Yarnie


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WEBee it sounds like Kitty is getting better. It is nice to hear.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Heard from Karveer. He is doing good, not in the flood area.
> 
> He is busy taking care of his Chickens(lucky him) and doing quilting.
> 
> ...


Has anyone delivered a few cow pies to his driveway yet? When is the next election?

Glad that Karverr is doing well.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You know all about how hard it is to see our parents hurting Yarnie


WAs thinking about him DAd today. Fathers Day is coming.

Last year, I surpise him by going to see him on father's day did not tell him I was coming. When he saw me he started to cry. I just gave him a big hug. I brought him his favorite fruits. I miss him.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Glad to hear that CB hope your mom's test show what is happening.
> 
> WCK Mom's visit is Wed. right.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Yarnie.♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Out for supper tonight Dorf Haus.
> 
> They had their Bavarian Smorgasabord.It was yummy eat just a bit of everything. All the german food you could every want. Rye bread just out of the oven and still warm.
> 
> ...


Sounds yummy!! Did they have rouladen and red cabbage (my faves)?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How is Tiptwo doing Wendy? Hope she has continued to get her strength back.
> 
> This Zoe, one of our original ferals from 2000. She is a survivior! Very elusive and doesn't let us get close to her. She's getting quite deaf now but must still be hunting because we only see her once in a while.


She's at least 15 yrs old. That's a ripe old age for a cat.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Out for supper tonight Dorf Haus.
> 
> They had their Bavarian Smorgasabord.It was yummy eat just a bit of everything. All the german food you could every want. Rye bread just out of the oven and still warm.
> 
> ...


Mouth watering food!
:thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi Jokim and WEBee. How are you both doing?


Doing great, Yarnie. Just about ready to say goodnight.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes slept good. Tried to knit soap bag but didn't feel like it and it showed as I screwed it up.
> 
> WCK do you have cat mint planted? Kitty's love it, at least Willy does he will roll in it and gets wide eyed then falls asleep.


Willie is a proper cat and knows what do with cat mint (nip) - these silly ferals don't appreciate it :roll: - they would rather roll around in the grass.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Will do that Jokim. So hard to see our parents become more frail.


♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You got the cold weather too. More coming your way, if it is coming from here.
> 
> It's cold when you have to turn the furnece on. Hate stepping on floor when its cold.


This up and down temp range play havoc with your sinuses. We had the driest and warmest May in several decades. Wonder if June will be just the opposite. :|


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> My Tiptwo Molly is doing great thanks for asking westy. She even went on the front porch ledge this morning for a few hours. That`s something she hasn`t done in a while because of her balance issues.
> I`m feeding her small amounts of canned cat food with water mixed in a few times a day, and she eats every scrap. She even runs into the kitchen....yes she runs when she sees I have a can of Friskies in my hand.
> I`m so blessed for having another day with her. Thank you all for keeping Tiptwo Molly in your prayers.
> 
> Westy....Zoe is a cutie. And she seems well fed and happy. She knows where to go for the good stuff. ♥


So glad to hear that your Tiptwo has improved so much!! Sometimes it seems cats do have 9 lives!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Maybe he thought biking through France in May would make up for him missing the memorial march in Paris after Charlie Hebdoe attack :evil:


  
Nah, he's very image conscious. He needs to appear younger than his 71 yrs, ergo: Botox, and cycling.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WAs thinking about him DAd today. Fathers Day is coming.
> 
> Last year, I surpise him by going to see him on father's day did not tell him I was coming. When he saw me he started to cry. I just gave him a big hug. I brought him his favorite fruits. I miss him.


I know you do Yarnie. Hugs...


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds yummy!! Did they have rouladen and red cabbage (my faves)?


I'm in heaven, Kitty. Love rouladen and red cabbage! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night ladies and Karver.
Had a long day, chat again tomorrow.&#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> She's at least 15 yrs old. That's a ripe old age for a cat.♥


She was already a young adult in March, 2000 so she's at least 16. She's the mother of Winkin, Blinkin, Nod and Sam --- and Binkin and Nod have both died. She's a survivor.

How's your kitty doing?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> This up and down temp range play havoc with your sinuses. We had the driest and warmest May in several decades. Wonder if June will be just the opposite. :|


Do you have allergy's? Husband and son's sinuses are really bad right now.

Dr. said bad year for it all around. As wet then high winds pollen drifting all over the place. Then dry and more wind. :thumbdown:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good night ladies and Karver.
> Had a long day, chat again tomorrow.♥


God Bless and slept well.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Great score by your GS on his nursing test, CB. Divine guidance and lots of studying pulled him through. We'll keep up the prayers for his next tests, CB.
> My MIL's Dr. visit is a week from this Wed. I'm not golfing that day, but rather going with her and DH to the Dr. Lots of questions to ask and issues to discuss. Say a prayer that it all works out for the best.


Thanks for the prayers. I told him you all helped him with your prayers. He can't make a low grade or it will pull him down.
I will be beside you in your prayers for you mil. I hope you make a list so you won't forget anything to tell the dr. Praying for a good report on all of her problems.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds yummy!! Did they have rouladen and red cabbage (my faves)?


Yes Rouladen, but no Red cabbage. I have hubby's mom's German cook book and make cabbage recipe from that.

The sour krut was to strong just had a bit of that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Only a 'dumbed-down' people will believe the convoluted logic of global warming. I understand that global warming is also used to explain the increased frequency of snowstorms and blizzards. ;-) :XD:


  :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The freezer over 2 intervals seems to work well. I've never tried the microwave, so did a search and it has been successful, watch for a bit of shrinkage and it might not destroy the eggs. Lavender and cedar also work well ...
> 
> MICROWAVE
> Even more barmy-sounding  and not for the faint hearted  you could try exterminating moths from garments by putting them briefly in the microwave. A study for the American Journal Institute for Conservation found that all moths, larvae and eggs could be killed when 10 per cent wool fabrics were microwaved for three minutes at 2450MHz microwave radiation  the frequency of modern microwave ovens.
> ...


I wonder if that would work on my flour so I won't get the weevils?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> What was he even doing on a bike ride in France. Two hip replacements exercise some way other them riding bike on narrow roads.
> 
> His face is so frozen he smiles and nothing moves on that face he talks samething. His cheeks are so puff , he really does not look right at all.


Talk about not looking right. Did y'all see Bruce Jenner in "Vanity Fair"?
It is really sad. :|


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> #6 looks like the most realistic eye; but I liked #1.


I looked at no 1 . That is you! I tried to copy it but couldn't.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes Rouladen, but no Red cabbage. I have hubby's mom's German cook book and make cabbage recipe from that.
> 
> The sour krut was to strong just had a bit of that.


It's been a long time since I had rouladen; I have a craving now, so will have to check out the meat counter on the weekend.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I wonder if that would work on my flour so I won't get the weevils?


Do you get critters in your other grains too? Try it and let us know.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee! I saw a "pipe cozy" on Craftsy.com. Cute. Might be fun to do for your pipes!

Here's the link:

http://www.craftsy.com/project/knitting?name=pipe%20cozy&sortBy=relevance


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Bon how was your trip?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hi Bonnie, how was the ballet recital and the visit with your family?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> He and Hillary are such hypocrites!. Warren Buffet has now invested in Alberta Oilsands projects, so watch for a shift in pipeline approvals.


Oh Buffet is investing in it. Watch the bank wagon gang will be on to it too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off to bed or is it on to the bed. 

God's blessing's on all. Good night.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Off to bed or is it on to the bed.
> 
> God's blessing's on all. Good night.


Good night Yarnie; sleep well.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: :XD: a cuter pic


 :lol:  :XD: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How is Tiptwo doing Wendy? Hope she has continued to get her strength back.
> 
> This Zoe, one of our original ferals from 2000. She is a survivior! Very elusive and doesn't let us get close to her. She's getting quite deaf now but must still be hunting because we only see her once in a while.


Zoe is beautiful. Healthy too for an older cat.
Did I tell y'all I was coming home from my mother's a few days ago that a black pig crossed the road? I think he was a pot belly pig out for a stroll. It was so funny seeing it just taking a walk.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I hope no one has had to evacuate because of the flooding CB. Are you on higher ground?


Yes they have had to evacuate. Plus we are having to move our reunion place because of it. It is this weekend. Our place the water is up to the concrete on the back of it and lots of water like it is on an island. 
We are ok here just the ground is soggy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: for your GS and his test results; that's wonderful news!
> 
> Sorry that your Mom is still in pain; continuing prayers for her. Is the CT scan for her kidneys? I hope she get's relief from pain soon.
> 
> My Mom is a little better this evening. She saw her family doc today and he adjusted her meds. Even though she isn't hungry, she needs to eat and keep her fluid levels up - she is losing too much potassium and electrolytes. I asked Dad to pick up Gatorade for her. The appointment with the cardiologist is on Wed.


The CT is for her swollen lymph node. Plus her stomach is full of gas. She won't eat or drink. She is losing potassium and electrolytes too. The dr fussed at her too. But she came home and did the same thing won't eat or drink. I am taking notes of things not to do when I get old and my kids try to tend to me.
Will you mother drink Gatorade? Mine says she doesn't like the tastle. She will only drink 7-UP. Not Sprite jut 7 UP! :-o 
I know you can't wait for your mother to see the dr. Who will be taking her?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Zoe is beautiful. Healthy too for an older cat.
> Did I tell y'all I was coming home from my mother's a few days ago that a black pig crossed the road? I think he was a pot belly pig out for a stroll. It was so funny seeing it just taking a walk.


Good thing he didn't follow you home! Jojo and Daisy might have thought he was a toy. Thinking of Jojo, how are his paws?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes they have had to evacuate. Plus we are having to move our reunion place because of it. It is this weekend. Our place the water is up to the concrete on the back of it and lots of water like it is on an island.
> We are ok here just the ground is soggy.


I hope it stopped raining so the water can start to go back down. Scary when you see the water creeping up like that 

Hope most people can still make it to the reunion.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The CT is for her swollen lymph node. Plus her stomach is full of gas. She won't eat or drink. She is losing potassium and electrolytes too. The dr fussed at her too. But she came home and did the same thing won't eat or drink. I am taking notes of things not to do when I get old and my kids try to tend to me.
> Will you mother drink Gatorade? Mine says she doesn't like the tastle. She will only drink 7-UP. Not Sprite jut 7 UP! :-o
> I know you can't wait for your mother to see the dr. Who will be taking her?


 :roll: well she's still independent and has a mind of her own. I hope she will at least eat some soup or those meal replacements. The diuretics cause a lot of weakness and affect the heart without food to balance them. Mom had gas building up too and has another med for that now. She's never had Gatorade. Neither have I - but I told her athletes drank it to replace potassium and electrolytes - so I hope she will drink it. She also has Glucerna as a meal replacement.

..."I am taking notes of things not to do when I get old and my kids try to tend to me." I bet your kids are thankful for that :wink:

DB#2 is taking Dad to his cardiologist in the morning and Mom to hers in the afternoon, so it will be a busy day for him. I'm so glad he can go with them though.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :roll: well she's still independent and has a mind of her own. I hope she will at least eat some soup or those meal replacements. The diuretics cause a lot of weakness and affect the heart without food to balance them. Mom had gas building up too and has another med for that now. She's never had Gatorade. Neither have I - but I told her athletes drank it to replace potassium and electrolytes - so I hope she will drink it. She also has Glucerna as a meal replacement.
> 
> ..."I am taking notes of things not to do when I get old and my kids try to tend to me." I bet your kids are thankful for that :wink:
> 
> DB#2 is taking Dad to his cardiologist in the morning and Mom to hers in the afternoon, so it will be a busy day for him. I'm so glad he can go with them though.


You might want to have her drink Pediolite (spelled wrong) because Gatorade has a lot of salt in it. They also come in popsicles. They look disgusting but those smoothies of fruit and veggies tastes really good and are good for you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Only a 'dumbed-down' people will believe the convoluted logic of global warming. I understand that global warming is also used to explain the increased frequency of snowstorms and blizzards. ;-) :XD:


I heard the correct term is climate change. I have hiked glaciers in the far north and have seen massive changes from year to year.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

You


west coast kitty said:


> :lol: :XD: a cuter pic


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> WAs thinking about him DAd today. Fathers Day is coming.
> 
> Last year, I surpise him by going to see him on father's day did not tell him I was coming. When he saw me he started to cry. I just gave him a big hug. I brought him his favorite fruits. I miss him.


Yes, YL - I know how you feel. It is hard. On Mother's Day I was a mess. Cried a lot.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Talk about not looking right. Did y'all see Bruce Jenner in "Vanity Fair"?
> It is really sad. :|


So true. Ugh...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

CB,
I hope your mom is doing better. Am still praying for her.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good thing he didn't follow you home! Jojo and Daisy might have thought he was a toy. Thinking of Jojo, how are his paws?


Jojo's paw is healing up nicely. He lost a web between one of his toes. He looks funny with it shaved. Daisy still won't speak to him He gets his stitches out next week. We are going to have trouble sending him out side. He is rotten now with the inside. :x :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :roll: well she's still independent and has a mind of her own. I hope she will at least eat some soup or those meal replacements. The diuretics cause a lot of weakness and affect the heart without food to balance them. Mom had gas building up too and has another med for that now. She's never had Gatorade. Neither have I - but I told her athletes drank it to replace potassium and electrolytes - so I hope she will drink it. She also has Glucerna as a meal replacement.
> 
> ..."I am taking notes of things not to do when I get old and my kids try to tend to me." I bet your kids are thankful for that :wink:
> 
> DB#2 is taking Dad to his cardiologist in the morning and Mom to hers in the afternoon, so it will be a busy day for him. I'm so glad he can go with them though.


Yes I bet my kids are glad I am taking notes too. ;-) .
I will be praying for a good report.I am glad your DB#2 is going to be there for both of the appointments. Keep us posted.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> You might want to have her drink Pediolite (spelled wrong) because Gatorade has a lot of salt in it. They also come in popsicles. They look disgusting but those smoothies of fruit and veggies tastes really good and are good for you.


That is a great idea LTL! :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB,
> I hope your mom is doing better. Am still praying for her.


Thanks LL. That means a lot to me. I just talked to my sister. Mama was up all night throwing up so it wasn't the meds.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks LL. That means a lot to me. I just talked to my sister. Mama was up all night throwing up so it wasn't the meds.


Oh, dear! What will be done next? I am continuing to pray. Please let us know how she is doing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

If God be for us who can be against us.

It seem that WCK and you CB are walking on egg shells waiting for news about love ones.

Not a nice place to be and it hurts.

Like LL am praying for them.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Bumpy that`s excellent news about your GS. Wow a 94. That`s an A, if not an A+
I`m still continuing my prayers for your Mother in the hope she gets her medication sorted out. I`m so thankful if wasn`t kidney stones. &#9829;


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> WendyBee! I saw a "pipe cozy" on Craftsy.com. Cute. Might be fun to do for your pipes!
> 
> Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.craftsy.com/project/knitting?name=pipe%20cozy&sortBy=relevance


Thanks so much Bon for thinking of me.
With all my knitting projects way up to Christmas Eve, I doubt if I`ll have the time. So I got plenty of fabric, so I`ll probably cut them into strips and wrap them around the pipes instead. My Dad did that to the pipes outside during the winter in my childhood home.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Hooray I got a phone call from my oldest son last night....he`s coming home for a visit tonight. He`s leaving after his shift at the prison where he works in Kentucky, and then will hopefully see him around 1am. He`ll be here til Thursday afternoon, and has to be back at work Friday morning.
Did I tell you that my son had his work evaluation last month? Well he passed and got a promotion which means more money. He also got an award last week for his firearms licence in work. He had 2 days of training for his glock firearms, and he got a certificate.
Can`t wait to see him.

This morning I was cleaning my living room, and all I have to do now is vacuum. I spritzed the couch and chairs with my home made Fabreeze with the new fabric softener I have, and the whole house smells so beautiful. I spritzed some paper towels with the same fabric softener and put in the dryer with my youngest sons work shirts. They came out so fresh smelling deep into the fabric.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray I got a phone call from my oldest son last night....he`s coming home for a visit tonight. He`s leaving after his shift at the prison where he works in Kentucky, and then will hopefully see him around 1am. He`ll be here til Thursday afternoon, and has to be back at work Friday morning.
> Did I tell you that my son had his work evaluation last month? Well he passed and got a promotion which means more money. He also got an award last week for his firearms licence in work. He had 2 days of training for his glock firearms, and he got a certificate.
> Can`t wait to see him.
> 
> This morning I was cleaning my living room, and all I have to do now is vacuum. I spritzed the couch and chairs with my home made Fabreeze with the new fabric softener I have, and the whole house smells so beautiful. I spritzed some paper towels with the same fabric softener and put in the dryer with my youngest sons work shirts. They came out so fresh smelling deep into the fabric.


I am so happy for you that your son is coming to visit. It's wonderful. How do you make the homemade Fabreeze?

Cook some good food for him!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks Lucy.
A few days ago I bought some new Snuggle fabric softener in the gel packs. I used 1/2 teaspoon of the fabric softener into an empty spray bottle, and topped it up halfway with fresh water. I shook the bottle to mix it, then sprayed it on my drapes, couch and chairs in the living room.
Here it is if you want to try some for yourself. There`s also a lavender scent that I`d like to try too.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Snuggle-Scent-Boosters-Blue-Iris-Bliss-Concentrated-Scent-Pacs-26-count-18.3-oz/34482164?action=product_interest&action_type=title&item_id=34482164&placement_id=irs-2-m1&strategy=PWVUB&visitor_id=OzfJYh4XxPLdoAULS4Vr78&category=&client_guid=cda18f1a-cf81-47ec-858d-537c73ecf13d&customer_id_enc=&config_id=2&parent_item_id=39674486&parent_anchor_item_id=39674486&guid=91765d7a-bb49-4e97-be7e-44e2023f76b5&bucket_id=irsbucketdefault&beacon_version=1.0.1&findingMethod=p13n


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi Bon how was your trip?


I just saw how long this post is. You don't have to read it. I"ll never know!

Yarnie and WCK, the trip was fun! The drive is very easy - hardly any traffic once I'm out of Atlanta. First day visiting and little gifts for the kiddos.

The next day, DD dropped me off with the two kids for the rehearsal. (Pippin was in it, too. He's almost 5, looks younger, and he was in the tumbling part.) We both thought it would be fine to bring a book and knitting to pass the time. Wrong! It was in a theater, and the entire audience was in darkness. Couldn't see to read or knit. Rehearsal - THREE HOURS!!!

That's okay. We were sure the recital would be a lot shorter because they'd zip right through without stopping to correct this and adjust that. Wrong again!

The next day, the sitter arrived for the baby, and we set out for the real event! Claudia's costume was purple and rose with sequins all over the place. She looked beautiful, of course. (She's almost 7.) Pippin's was as red as red can be - striking!

Recital - THREE HOURS!!! Come on, now. That's just too long. Anyway, Claudia did a good job in the ballet, even better on the jazz. Pippin was hilarious in the tumbling. He was the smallest and he's very good at tumblling. He's also bouncy. At one point he was standing on the sidelines in a bright cherry red tunic-type thing, and an arm reached out from side stage and held him back by the back of his costume until his turn started. That happened twice, and it was very funny.

We gave flowers to Claudia and candies to Pippin. Two days later, my derriere muscles were still sore from sitting so long two days in a row in a seat that was too high for me. Dangling legs or legs balanced on my toes. My calves are now better developed than Bruce Jenner's - oops - Caitllyn's!

But - I loved it because they were in it.

Claudia is so sweet. They hardly ever eat fast food due to DD's food sensitivities. One day, Claudia went with her Daddy to the recycling center. They were gone a loooong time. When she came home, I asked if she had a good time. She was beaming. She whispered to me, "I can't say out loud because the other kids might feel bad." We went in the other room and she said, "We went to Chick Fil A, and Daddy got me nuggets!"

She has a grateful heart - almost makes me tear up at how much she appreciates the little things. A couple of years ago, she said at dinner, "I'm so lucky because I got to go swimming today!" (She'd played in the little backyard pool.) That's the kind of kid you want to give the world to.

They were all adorable. The boys are older and behaving well, a little bit past their rowdy days. Thank goodness for books - they love to read - and that's quiet. The two little younger ones are so sweet, and baby Lucy is fun all day long. She's talking now and she keeps us all laughing - and on the move! DD and SIL never stop - there's always something to do (like laundry) or someone to take to a practice.

Probably way more than you wanted to know. Sorry. Yesterday I never dressed and barely moved. Just knitted. Today I'm moving a little. They wear me out! But I miss them so much. We'll go again in Fall, and they'll be here this summer.

Thanks for asking about it. I'll bet you'll never do THAT again! :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> You might want to have her drink Pediolite (spelled wrong) because Gatorade has a lot of salt in it. They also come in popsicles. They look disgusting but those smoothies of fruit and veggies tastes really good and are good for you.


Thanks so much. Up til now, I've been lucky enough that I haven't had to know about any of these products.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Jojo's paw is healing up nicely. He lost a web between one of his toes. He looks funny with it shaved. Daisy still won't speak to him He gets his stitches out next week. We are going to have trouble sending him out side. He is rotten now with the inside. :x :lol:


He might want the best of both worlds -- outside to explore and roll around and chase Daisy, but come in to sleep and be pampered  Glad that he's almost healed.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks for the prayers. I told him you all helped him with your prayers. He can't make a low grade or it will pull him down.
> I will be beside you in your prayers for you mil. I hope you make a list so you won't forget anything to tell the dr. Praying for a good report on all of her problems.


Thank you CB, for all your prayers and support.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I wonder if that would work on my flour so I won't get the weevils?


Did you try keeping your flour in the freezer, CB?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The CT is for her swollen lymph node. Plus her stomach is full of gas. She won't eat or drink. She is losing potassium and electrolytes too. The dr fussed at her too. But she came home and did the same thing won't eat or drink. I am taking notes of things not to do when I get old and my kids try to tend to me.
> Will you mother drink Gatorade? Mine says she doesn't like the tastle. She will only drink 7-UP. Not Sprite jut 7 UP! :-o
> I know you can't wait for your mother to see the dr. Who will be taking her?


Sending prayers for your Moms, CB and Kitty. Hope drs' visits have good results.♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks LL. That means a lot to me. I just talked to my sister. Mama was up all night throwing up so it wasn't the meds.


I'm so sorry CB, still praying for her. I hope you have more answers from the doc today.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks so much Bon for thinking of me.
> With all my knitting projects way up to Christmas Eve, I doubt if I`ll have the time. So I got plenty of fabric, so I`ll probably cut them into strips and wrap them around the pipes instead. My Dad did that to the pipes outside during the winter in my childhood home.


I've seen insulated foil used on pipes here, is there anything like that in your area Wendy?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I heard the correct term is climate change. I have hiked glaciers in the far north and have seen massive changes from year to year.


I also have heard the change in terminology, because they could no longer sustain the logic of 'global warming'. The earth has gone through climate changes, is probably going through one now, and will continue to, without much influence by humanity. Tectonics has a great influence on our climate and so does the sun.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Sending prayers for your Moms, CB and Kitty. Hope drs' visits have good results.♥


Thanks Jokim! How are you today?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray I got a phone call from my oldest son last night....he`s coming home for a visit tonight. He`s leaving after his shift at the prison where he works in Kentucky, and then will hopefully see him around 1am. He`ll be here til Thursday afternoon, and has to be back at work Friday morning.
> Did I tell you that my son had his work evaluation last month? Well he passed and got a promotion which means more money. He also got an award last week for his firearms licence in work. He had 2 days of training for his glock firearms, and he got a certificate.
> Can`t wait to see him.
> 
> This morning I was cleaning my living room, and all I have to do now is vacuum. I spritzed the couch and chairs with my home made Fabreeze with the new fabric softener I have, and the whole house smells so beautiful. I spritzed some paper towels with the same fabric softener and put in the dryer with my youngest sons work shirts. They came out so fresh smelling deep into the fabric.


Congrats on your son's achievements Wendy and that's such good news that he can make it back for another visit. I bet he's looking forward to another special favourite meal tomorrow.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I heard the correct term is climate change. I have hiked glaciers in the far north and have seen massive changes from year to year.


Good grief. There has always been climate change and there will always be climate change. Tell the people that live along the Great Lakes that people caused the Ice Age to end and they will laugh at you.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Jokim! How are you today?


Hi Kitty. I'm doing great! It's sunny and mild out. I don't have to water the roses, have some time to rest up before starting to fix supper. Life is good.♥
How are you doing, Kitty?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Sending prayers for your Moms, CB and Kitty. Hope drs' visits have good results.♥


Just catching up. I hope CB and WCK's mothers are doing better. I know how hard that is.

I'm glad Jojo's healing with all your TLC, CB! Also, congratulations on the great grades!! That's a confidence booster - I'll bet the rest will be good, too.

I hope all the coughing is done now - once and for all.

That's all for now.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I just saw how long this post is. You don't have to read it. I"ll never know!
> 
> Yarnie and WCK, the trip was fun! The drive is very easy - hardly any traffic once I'm out of Atlanta. First day visiting and little gifts for the kiddos.
> 
> ...


Wow! You had a busy time with the grandkids, Bonnie. I was sore just reading your post. I felt your pain.  
Happy to have you back. :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Don't you know all of this cold weather is caused by global warming. I'm sure it is causing the rain in Texas and the drought in California, too.


Of course global warming is the cause. It's the single most important threat to our national security, as per President Obama. He wouldn't lie to us would he? :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you all for my GS prayers. He made a 94. I was wrong he has 2 more test for this month. I will probably be asking again for your prayers.
> My mother has to go in for a CT scan tomorrow and then back to her dr. The antibiotic was the reason she was throwing up. Dr doesn't know what she has the lymph node swollen. Thanks for the prayers for her today.She was in lots of pain today but is feeling a little better today .
> WCK what did you mother find out?
> Jokim when is your mil's drs visit.


Congratulations to your GS. I'm sure he will do just as well on the next exams.

I'm glad to hear that your mother is feeling a little bit better. Sending her hugs and wishing for a speedy recovery.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> What was he even doing on a bike ride in France. Two hip replacements exercise some way other them riding bike on narrow roads.
> 
> His face is so frozen he smiles and nothing moves on that face he talks samething. His cheeks are so puff , he really does not look right at all.


Apparently, Kerry is an avid cyclist and often takes his bike with him on his travels. Even he needs a break from the monotony of his job. All those meetings where nothing happens have got to be boring, not to mention being a waste of everyone's time.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> My Tiptwo Molly is doing great thanks for asking westy. She even went on the front porch ledge this morning for a few hours. That`s something she hasn`t done in a while because of her balance issues.
> I`m feeding her small amounts of canned cat food with water mixed in a few times a day, and she eats every scrap. She even runs into the kitchen....yes she runs when she sees I have a can of Friskies in my hand.
> I`m so blessed for having another day with her. Thank you all for keeping Tiptwo Molly in your prayers.
> 
> Westy....Zoe is a cutie. And she seems well fed and happy. She knows where to go for the good stuff. ♥


It appears that TipTwo is on the mend with your TLC. It probably hurt her to eat the dry food, so she stopped eating. With the soft food, she can regain her strength.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Talk about not looking right. Did y'all see Bruce Jenner in "Vanity Fair"?
> It is really sad. :|


He's happy now, most likely the first time in his adult life. I can't imagine living in that kind of conflict most of one's life. I give him credit. I think it was a very brave thing to do.

He also doesn't spell his new name with a "K" either. It's Caitlyn. I'm sure that was a put down to Kris.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray I got a phone call from my oldest son last night....he`s coming home for a visit tonight. He`s leaving after his shift at the prison where he works in Kentucky, and then will hopefully see him around 1am. He`ll be here til Thursday afternoon, and has to be back at work Friday morning.
> Did I tell you that my son had his work evaluation last month? Well he passed and got a promotion which means more money. He also got an award last week for his firearms licence in work. He had 2 days of training for his glock firearms, and he got a certificate.
> Can`t wait to see him.
> 
> This morning I was cleaning my living room, and all I have to do now is vacuum. I spritzed the couch and chairs with my home made Fabreeze with the new fabric softener I have, and the whole house smells so beautiful. I spritzed some paper towels with the same fabric softener and put in the dryer with my youngest sons work shirts. They came out so fresh smelling deep into the fabric.


Things are working out well for your son in Kentucky. As much as you wish he was closer, it seems to be a good move and job for him. Enjoy your time together.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I just saw how long this post is. You don't have to read it. I"ll never know!
> 
> Yarnie and WCK, the trip was fun! The drive is very easy - hardly any traffic once I'm out of Atlanta. First day visiting and little gifts for the kiddos.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you had a wonderful time. Most of my DD's dance recitals were a minimum of 3 hours. As the studio grew, so did the recital. The little ones were well taken care of back stage and could participate in activities, have quiet time or nap if they could sleep. Everyone came prepared for the time between their dances. You will know what to expect for next year. Bring some of those clip on lights so you can knit or read while sitting waiting and of course a cushion. :-D :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Wow! You had a busy time with the grandkids, Bonnie. I was sore just reading your post. I felt your pain.
> Happy to have you back. :thumbup:


Thanks, Jokim. I everyone at your house has been well. How is your MIL doing?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> He's happy now, most likely the first time in his adult life. I can't imagine living in that kind of conflict most of one's life. I give him credit. I think it was a very brave thing to do.
> 
> He also doesn't spell his new name with a "K" either. It's Caitlyn. I'm sure that was a put down to Kris.


Aren't they all supporting him? I should refer to her now.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I also have heard the change in terminology, because they could no longer sustain the logic of 'global warming'. The earth has gone through climate changes, is probably going through one now, and will continue to, without much influence by humanity. Tectonics has a great influence on our climate and so does the sun.


That's the bottom line. The climate changes. Now we have El Nino and the ocean waters will be warmer in one area and cooler than normal in another. This will affect the weather and temperature, along with the jet stream. It has nothing to do with anyone's carbon footprint.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It sounds like you had a wonderful time. Most of my DD's dance recitals were a minimum of 3 hours. As the studio grew, so did the recital. The little ones were well taken care of back stage and could participate in activities, have quiet time or nap if they could sleep. Everyone came prepared for the time between their dances. You will know what to expect for next year. Bring some of those clip on lights so you can knit or read while sitting waiting and of course a cushion. :-D :-D


Good idea, but actually there was never more than two minutes between acts.

It seems to me that all the children's programs are too long. I've been to a lot of them, and I remember only one that wasn't too long. I think they should have two performances if there are so many acts. With this recital, they actually did have another the next day with another group of kids. It looked shorter on the program.

Maybe it's just my inability to sit still.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee - congratulations on your son's promotion!

Update on blanket. Making progress - it's all downhill from now on. The end is in sight!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Somebody mentioned Karverr. How's he doing?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Aren't they all supporting him? I should refer to her now.


I don't know if they all are supporting her. I just get my gossip while waiting in line at the grocery store. Yes, I amuse myself reading those rags. Kim is the most outspoken with her support and I think Khole also supports her.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Lucy.
> A few days ago I bought some new Snuggle fabric softener in the gel packs. I used 1/2 teaspoon of the fabric softener into an empty spray bottle, and topped it up halfway with fresh water. I shook the bottle to mix it, then sprayed it on my drapes, couch and chairs in the living room.
> Here it is if you want to try some for yourself. There`s also a lavender scent that I`d like to try too.
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Snuggle-Scent-Boosters-Blue-Iris-Bliss-Concentrated-Scent-Pacs-26-count-18.3-oz/34482164?action=product_interest&action_type=title&item_id=34482164&placement_id=irs-2-m1&strategy=PWVUB&visitor_id=OzfJYh4XxPLdoAULS4Vr78&category=&client_guid=cda18f1a-cf81-47ec-858d-537c73ecf13d&customer_id_enc=&config_id=2&parent_item_id=39674486&parent_anchor_item_id=39674486&guid=91765d7a-bb49-4e97-be7e-44e2023f76b5&bucket_id=irsbucketdefault&beacon_version=1.0.1&findingMethod=p13n


Thank you. Great idea. Do you smell it when you walk in the house?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, Jokim. I everyone at your house has been well. How is your MIL doing?


Everyone is as well as can be expected. MIL is hanging on. We're going to dr. next Wed. DH fell and hurt his left shoulder. MRI on Fri will tell whether he needs surgery. If so, then we have some big decisions to make vis a vis my MIL. Hope and pray that all will work out for the best.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That's the bottom line. The climate changes. Now we have El Nino and the ocean waters will be warmer in one area and cooler than normal in another. This will affect the weather and temperature, along with the jet stream. It has nothing to do with anyone's carbon footprint.


Exactly!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

I am very happy for you, Wendy Bee and for your son on his promotion. It is a comforting feeling when one's child does well, whether in school or later, in his chosen profession. Congratulations to your darling son, WB! :thumbup: 
Hope there are many more in his future.&#9829;


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you. Great idea. Do you smell it when you walk in the house?


Yes, I'd like to know how it works out for you, WB. Does it leave a residue behind on smooth surfaces and furniture?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> WendyBee - congratulations on your son's promotion!
> 
> Update on blanket. Making progress - it's all downhill from now on. The end is in sight!


Hooray bon...great news about your blanket. I can`t wait to see it
:thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you. Great idea. Do you smell it when you walk in the house?


I sure do Lucy, it still smells smells fresh in here.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I sure do Lucy, it still smells smells fresh in here.


 :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Yes, I'd like to know how it works out for you, WB. Does it leave a residue behind on smooth surfaces and furniture?


I haven`t seen any residue on walls or wooden furniture at all Jokim. 
I just freshened up hubbys work shirts while they were still on hangers in the laundry room, and I didn`t see any film or residue on the window panes on the door


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I don't know if they all are supporting her. I just get my gossip while waiting in line at the grocery store. Yes, I amuse myself reading those rags. Kim is the most outspoken with her support and I think Khole also supports her.


Funny you mention reading those at the store. When we visited my mother each summer - when the kids were teenagers - we indulged ourselves in buying the Enquirer to read at her house. We could hardly put it down! Forbidden pleasures!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Everyone is as well as can be expected. MIL is hanging on. We're going to dr. next Wed. DH fell and hurt his left shoulder. MRI on Fri will tell whether he needs surgery. If so, then we have some big decisions to make vis a vis my MIL. Hope and pray that all will work out for the best.♥


I'll pray for you and your family. Poor DH. The shoulder is so big - pain there must be big, too.

I don't envy you the decisions about your MIL. I don't know what they are, but I can imagine. We had to get help at home for my mother, and she - the gentlest soul - was mad about it. She said, "I don't have much choice, do I?" I felt terrible, but she couldn't be alone, my sister worked and had two kids, I had teenagers and lived 700 miles away. With help, she could stay at home. I used to drive up regularly and stay for a week, then longer at the end. Those are hard times when our parents aren't well. She is so lucky to have you. I know you'll make the best possible decisions - you are so good-hearted.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray bon...great news about your blanket. I can`t wait to see it
> :thumbup:


Thanks! I don't know if I should let you see it, WendyBee. You are such an excellent knitter! But of course I will. I'm pretty happy with it. It's very different from the others I've done.

Of course, today I knitted a row and a half. Then I unknitted that row and a half. Careless - listening to a book on CD.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Did you know there are straight needle that light up. I have used them in the car at night. I prefer circulars for all my knitting. I am able to knit dishcloths in the dark.


What a great invention!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Some have said that 0bama is near a mental breakdown. He is delusional. This is a video of what he said yesterday.
> 
> PRESIDENT OBAMA:_ People dont remember, but when I came into office, the United States in world opinion ranked below China and just barley above Russia, and today once again, the United States is the most respected country on earth, and part of that I think is because of the work we did to reengage the world and say that we want to work with you as partners with mutual interests and mutual respect. It was on that basis we were able to end two wars while still focusing on the very real threat of terrorism and to try to work with our partners in Iraq and Afghanistan. Its the reason why we are moving in the direction of normalize relations with Cuba. The nuclear deal that we are trying to negotiate with Iran._
> 
> http://dailycaller.com/2015/06/01/obama-under-my-presidency-u-s-the-most-respected-country-in-the-world-video/


He's delusional. Truly.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I just saw how long this post is. You don't have to read it. I"ll never know!
> 
> Yarnie and WCK, the trip was fun! The drive is very easy - hardly any traffic once I'm out of Atlanta. First day visiting and little gifts for the kiddos.
> 
> ...


I love your stories Bonnie (you should write a book too!). I think Claudia must take after her Grandma - cheerful, upbeat and looks for the positives in life. Did you get lots of pics?

3 hours is a long time for a performance, especially if children are in the audience. Did you have an intermission to stretch your legs? Life must be a little too quiet now that you're home again.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> He's happy now, most likely the first time in his adult life. I can't imagine living in that kind of conflict most of one's life. I give him credit. I think it was a very brave thing to do.
> 
> He also doesn't spell his new name with a "K" either. It's Caitlyn. I'm sure that was a put down to Kris.


I don't really know very much about him other than his association with the Kardashians and it seems their main purpose in life is to get as much attention as possible. My first thoughts were that its all a big publicity stunt.

If that was wrong, I have sympathy for him. The emotional turmoil of not feeling right within yourself would be very painful.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love your stories Bonnie (you should write a book too!). I think Claudia must take after her Grandma - cheerful, upbeat and looks for the positives in life. Did you get lots of pics?
> 
> 3 hours is a long time for a performance, especially if children are in the audience. Did you have an intermission to stretch your legs? Life must be a little too quiet now that you're home again.


You're right, WCK. It's quiet. They did have a little intermission, and luckily DD hired a babysitter for Lucy. She's almost 3 and very, very energetic! She cried so hard when we left - poor little Lucy. Susan had to stop back in the house, and she'd stopped crying already - after maybe five minutes. That made everybody feel better. The two oldest boys who sat with us are 10 and 8, and they were fine.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love your stories Bonnie (you should write a book too!). I think Claudia must take after her Grandma - cheerful, upbeat and looks for the positives in life. Did you get lots of pics?
> 
> 3 hours is a long time for a performance, especially if children are in the audience. Did you have an intermission to stretch your legs? Life must be a little too quiet now that you're home again.


Thanks, WCK. It's so nice of you to say that.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> WendyBee - congratulations on your son's promotion!
> 
> Update on blanket. Making progress - it's all downhill from now on. The end is in sight!


That's great Bonnie. This blanket is for one of your grandsons?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Everyone is as well as can be expected. MIL is hanging on. We're going to dr. next Wed. DH fell and hurt his left shoulder. MRI on Fri will tell whether he needs surgery. If so, then we have some big decisions to make vis a vis my MIL. Hope and pray that all will work out for the best.♥


I'm so sorry to hear about your DH's injury. Praying that it isn't serious and that he heals quickly.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

How did your Mom's appointment go today CB? I hope she's feeling a little better; still in my prayers.

My Mom's stomach pains are better today but her left foot has swollen quite a bit even though she is on a strong diuretic. I'm very grateful that she has less pain.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Some have said that 0bama is near a mental breakdown. He is delusional. This is a video of what he said yesterday.
> 
> PRESIDENT OBAMA:_ People dont remember, but when I came into office, the United States in world opinion ranked below China and just barley above Russia, and today once again, the United States is the most respected country on earth, and part of that I think is because of the work we did to reengage the world and say that we want to work with you as partners with mutual interests and mutual respect. It was on that basis we were able to end two wars while still focusing on the very real threat of terrorism and to try to work with our partners in Iraq and Afghanistan. Its the reason why we are moving in the direction of normalize relations with Cuba. The nuclear deal that we are trying to negotiate with Iran._
> 
> http://dailycaller.com/2015/06/01/obama-under-my-presidency-u-s-the-most-respected-country-in-the-world-video/


Now I know he is nuts.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim, I am praying for your DH and your MIL. I am praying that everything is going to be fine and back to normal. My husband went through a bad shoulder. I know how difficult it is for you and your family. Have faith that it will be ok - God's will.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How did your Mom's appointment go today CB? I hope she's feeling a little better; still in my prayers.
> 
> My Mom's stomach pains are better today but her left foot has swollen quite a bit even though she is on a strong diuretic. I'm very grateful that she has less pain.


Keep an eye on her foot. Is it fluid?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

O


bonbf3 said:


> He's delusional. Truly.


I told my husband yesterday as we listened to his deluded statements that I think he is in the middle of a mental breakdown. He has a Narcisstic personality disorder in my opinion, and Narcissists need to think everyone loves them and approves of them. Making statements that fly in the face of all reality are his mind's way of dealing with he growing number of Americans that disapprove deeply with his stances and leadership. A breakdown comes at a bad time as VP Biden is grieving and not able to take charge. I wonder how broken he needs to become before someone removes him from office. I think it will happen before the end of his term. But, it will be traumatic for our country.

I don't remember if I have shared this in the past or not, but in the 1980's DH and I attended a session by a Christian attorney who had worked with a couple pastors to research biblical references to end times events. What he discussed with us seemed unbelievable at that time, but it's coming true. He told everyone to buy gold and silver because at that time the price was low. He said the price would skyrocket to $1200, $1500 and eventually $5000 per ounce. It will be the only commodity worth holding as the dollar will be worthless and eventually not used.

Bartering will be used. Gold and silver are heavy (he didn't think gold stocks would work because they are valued in dollars), but they will be the only way to get what you need. He recommended storing food and in large enough quantity to last 1-2 years. He told peope their homes would become worthless. Too many people have all their wealth in their home, and everyone will try to convert large homes to gold or another spendable commodity. No one will be buying.

He said scripture says there will be attacks on citizens, and some sound like nuclear attacks. Pregnant women will need to head to the hills to escape and that's what younger people will do. The government will be near collapse and unable to respond.

So, here's what he said about the President at that time. He will be an ineffectual leader, he is called "the dark one," and does not complete his term. Now, this sounded impossible in the mid-1980's. He said the Bible predicts a Middle East war that is not resolved, but he said nothing indicated that the West (America) would fight in this war. The leader of the West abstains from the conflict, and Israel is nearly destroyed. Many Jews convert to Christianity, but a growing number of people in the world become adherents of Satan's war with God. That's what is happening now with ISIS.

America's president leaves office early a broken man. He just doesn't understand why his efforts and policies failed. For example, he promoted immigration. He does have to send home those who entered this country to cause American's harm. This sounded logical to me 30 years ago, and it still does. But it seemed unusual to me that anyone would tolerate people here illegally. Or, that Americans would tolerate people who caused harm to remain in the country even if they had citizenship. It makes no sense. But, our president will be forced to do that after some horrible attacks. At the time of the seminar, I assumed this was Mexican illegal immigrants. Now, I don't know. It could be Middle Eastern immigrants too.

America's next preident will fight an all out war in the Middle East, and it will be horrific. However, it is a righteous war, and Jesus and the angels of heaven fight at our side. Literally. It will be a world war. Satan and his followers will not win. But, the righteous will suffer. What ISIS is doing in Iraq and Syria is just the beginning of what we must overcome and survive.

Just never upon pain of death accept the Sign of the Beast. 666 is Satan's sign. During this time, you won't be able to buy or sell or earn wages unless you have accepted the sign. That's why many will need to live off the grid. So, don't assume you will always be able to purchase what you want or need. Prepare for survival or you will have to do without. Hence my large garden. There are lots of things you can do to mitigate this period, but you can't stop it's coming. The signs are growing and all you need to do is listen to Obama's Narcisstic statements to know that it's coming soon.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

The Empress apparently needs lots of help according to The Canada Free Press....unbelievable. 


WOW! SHE IS WHAT I CALL "HIGH MAINTENANCE!" 


Mary Lincoln was taken to task for purchasing China for the White House during the Civil War. 


And Mamie Eisenhower had to shell out the salary for her personal secretary from her husbands salary. 


Total Personal Staff members for other first ladies paid by you the taxpayers: 

Mamie Eisenhower: One-- paid for personally out of President's salary. 

Jackie Kennedy: One 

Rosaline Carter: One 

Barbara Bush: One 

Hilary Clinton: Three 

Laura Bush: One 

Michele Obama: Twenty-two 


How things have changed! If you're one of the tens of millions of Americans facing certain destitution, earning less than subsistence wages stocking the shelves at Wal-Mart or serving up McDonald cheeseburgers, prepare to scream and then come to realize that the benefit package for these servants of Mrs. Obama are the same as members of the national security and defense departments and the bill for these assorted lackeys is paid by YOU, John Q. Public: 


Michele Obama's personal staff: 

One.. $172,200 - Sher, Susan (Chief Of Staff) 

Two.. $140,000 - Frye, Jocelyn C. (Deputy Assistant to the President and Director of Policy And Projects For The First Lady) 

Three.. $113,000 - Rogers, Desiree G. (Special Assistant to the President and White House Social Secretary for Mrs. Obama) 

Four.. $102,000 - Johnston, Camille Y. (Special Assistant to the President and Director of Communications for the First Lady) 

Five.. $100,000 - Winter, Melissa (Special Assistant to the President and Deputy Chief Of Staff to the First Lady) 

Six.. $90,000 Medina , David S. (Deputy Chief Of Staff to the First Lady) 

Seven.. $84,000 - Lilyveld, Catherine M. (Director and Press Secretary to the First Lady) 

Eight.. $75,000 - Starkey, Frances M. (Director of Scheduling and Advance for the First Lady) 

Nine.. $70,000 - Sanders, Trooper (Deputy Director of Policy and Project for the First Lady) 

Ten.. $65,000 - Burnough, Erinn (Deputy Director and Deputy Social Secretary) 

Eleven.. $64,000 - Reinstein, Joseph B.(Deputy Director and Deputy Social Secretary) 

Twelve.. $62,000 - Goodman, Jennifer R. (Deputy Director of Scheduling and Events Coordinator For The First Lady) 

Thirteen.. $60,000 Fitz, Alan O.(Deputy Director of Advance and Trip Director for the First Lady) 

Fourteen.. $57,500 - Lewis, Dana M. (Special Assistant and Personal Aide to the First Lady) 

Fifteen.. $52,500 - Mustaphi, Semonti M. (Associate Director and Deputy Press Secretary To The First Lady) 

Sixteen.. $50,000 - Jarvis, Kristen E. (Special Assistant f or Scheduling and Traveling Aide To The First Lady) 

Seventeen.. $45,000 - Lechtenberg, Tyler A. (Associate Director of Correspondence For The First Lady) 

Eighteen.. $43,000 - Tubman, Samantha a (Deputy Associate Director, Social Office) 

Nineteen.. $40,000 - Boswell, Joseph J. (Executive Assistant to the Chief Of Staff to the First Lady) 

Twenty.. $36,000 - Armbruster, Sally M. (Staff Assistant to the Social Secretary) 

Twenty-One. . $35,000 - Bookey, Natalie (Staff Assistant) 

Twenty-Two. . $35,000 - Jackson, Deilia A. (Deputy Associate Director of Correspondence for the First Lady) 

Total $1,591,200 in annual salaries all for someone we did not vote for, and apparently have no control over. 

There has NEVER been anyone in the White House at any time who has created such an army of staffers whose sole duties are the facilitation of the First Lady's social life. 


One wonders why she needs so much help, at taxpayer expense. 

Note: This does not include makeup artist Ingrid Grimes-Miles, 49, and "First Hairstylist" Johnny Wright, 31, both of whom traveled aboard Air Force One to Europe ... 

Copyright 2009 Canada Free Press: canadafreepress.com/index.php/article/12652


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's great Bonnie. This blanket is for one of your grandsons?


Oldest granddaughter. She's 18. She wanted only two colors, and I'm used to working with many. I changed the stitch style for some variety.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How did your Mom's appointment go today CB? I hope she's feeling a little better; still in my prayers.
> 
> My Mom's stomach pains are better today but her left foot has swollen quite a bit even though she is on a strong diuretic. I'm very grateful that she has less pain.


I'm sorry about the swelling, but very glad the pain is better.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> The Empress apparently needs lots of help according to The Canada Free Press....unbelievable.
> 
> WOW! SHE IS WHAT I CALL "HIGH MAINTENANCE!"
> 
> ...


What are we getting for the money?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> O
> 
> I told my husband yesterday as we listened to his deluded statements that I think he is in the middle of a mental breakdown. He has a Narcisstic personality disorder in my opinion, and Narcissists need to think everyone loves them and approves of them. Making statements that fly in the face of all reality are his mind's way of dealing with he growing number of Americans that disapprove deeply with his stances and leadership. A breakdown comes at a bad time as VP Biden is grieving and not able to take charge. I wonder how broken he needs to become before someone removes him from office. I think it will happen before the end of his term. But, it will be traumatic for our country.
> 
> ...


Very frightening. I know Glenn Beck talked about this, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> The Empress apparently needs lots of help according to The Canada Free Press....unbelievable.
> 
> WOW! SHE IS WHAT I CALL "HIGH MAINTENANCE!"
> 
> ...


It's awful.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I just bought Knit Picks Try It set of circular needles!!!!! I'm so excited! They should arrive on Friday. Oh, my - how can I wait?!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

What are you planning to make?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

joeysomma said:



> Some have said that 0bama is near a mental breakdown. He is delusional. This is a video of what he said yesterday.
> 
> PRESIDENT OBAMA:_ People dont remember, but when I came into office, the United States in world opinion ranked below China and just barley above Russia, and today once again, the United States is the most respected country on earth, and part of that I think is because of the work we did to reengage the world and say that we want to work with you as partners with mutual interests and mutual respect. It was on that basis we were able to end two wars while still focusing on the very real threat of terrorism and to try to work with our partners in Iraq and Afghanistan. Its the reason why we are moving in the direction of normalize relations with Cuba. The nuclear deal that we are trying to negotiate with Iran._
> 
> http://dailycaller.com/2015/06/01/obama-under-my-presidency-u-s-the-most-respected-country-in-the-world-video/


Tsk, tsk.......now you are being Anti Semitic. Didn't you hear he thinks he is also the first Jewish president.

He must be having a meltdown. Bush 43 has a higher favorability number than he does. Maybe because it has been proven that Bush and Chaney did not lie to Americans, he had faulty intelligence. The same intelligence that Hilary and John Kerry saw and used to vote for going after Iraq.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> He's happy now, most likely the first time in his adult life. I can't imagine living in that kind of conflict most of one's life. I give him credit. I think it was a very brave thing to do.
> 
> He also doesn't spell his new name with a "K" either. It's Caitlyn. I'm sure that was a put down to Kris.


I have to disagree, I think it was selfish. Had he done it 20 or more years ago, I would agree. But his decision has devastating consequences to many other people. I can't imagine what this has done to his children's sense of self. I believe that sometimes doing what is right for you and that negatively impacts other people (and not caring because you are so self absorbed that you don't care) is just plain narcissistic. Also, he could have lived a very quiet and private life somewhere without all the publicity if it was so vital to his existence. He didn't have to live where he knew people were following him around ready to take his picture. He even has a title for his/her book. So don't tell me this was not a publicity stunt or a way to make money, I don't buy it......Oh and I won't buy the book either.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> What are we getting for the money?


Nothing but her good times.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I have to disagree, I think it was selfish. Had he done it 20 or more years ago, I would agree. But his decision has devastating consequences to many other people. I can't imagine what this has done to his children's sense of self. I believe that sometimes doing what is right for you and that negatively impacts other people (and not caring because you are so self absorbed that you don't care) is just plain narcissistic. Also, he could have lived a very quiet and private life somewhere without all the publicity if it was so vital to his existence. He didn't have to live where he knew people were following him around ready to take his picture. He even has a title for his/her book. So don't tell me this was not a publicity stunt or a way to make money, I don't buy it......Oh and I won't buy the book either.


He's been in the public eye since he won the gold medal in the 1972 Olympics. He also went into his marriage with Kris knowing that she was a publicity whore and rode along her coattails since their marriage. He wanted the limelight. Not knowing what was going on with him in the past, I can only say that he felt now was the right time for him to "change", as the consequences would have been just as devastating when his first group of children were small - maybe more so. He might not have done so publicly if there wasn't a book deal and reality TV show involved, I'l agree with that. I still think it takes a lot of guts to make that decision no matter who you are.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> What are you planning to make?


I don't know, but someone in one of the reviews said she loved them for washcloths. I hope to make a set to go with some kitchen towels for my daughter, so I'll probably try that.

I really want to make a hat soon, too. Oh - getting way too ambitious!

What do you recommend for a first project, KC?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Tsk, tsk.......now you are being Anti Semitic. Didn't you hear he thinks he is also the first Jewish president.
> 
> He must be having a meltdown. Bush 43 has a higher favorability number than he does. Maybe because it has been proven that Bush and Chaney did not lie to Americans, he had faulty intelligence. The same intelligence that Hilary and John Kerry saw and used to vote for going after Iraq.


I almost fell off my chair when he said that. He really is having some issues with reality. I can't blame him - his reality isn't easy to take these days. For any of us.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I have to disagree, I think it was selfish. Had he done it 20 or more years ago, I would agree. But his decision has devastating consequences to many other people. I can't imagine what this has done to his children's sense of self. I believe that sometimes doing what is right for you and that negatively impacts other people (and not caring because you are so self absorbed that you don't care) is just plain narcissistic. Also, he could have lived a very quiet and private life somewhere without all the publicity if it was so vital to his existence. He didn't have to live where he knew people were following him around ready to take his picture. He even has a title for his/her book. So don't tell me this was not a publicity stunt or a way to make money, I don't buy it......Oh and I won't buy the book either.


I'm not sure this was the worst time for his kids if they are adults. I guess there is no good time for something this drastic. It's hard, but they should have the maturity to deal with it. It would have been worse if they were young or teenagers.

I definitely agree with you that this certainly is a private matter. Nowadays nothing is private, and everything is cheapened by that. I don't know why he went public unless to protect himself by announcing on his own terms (which I think lacked good judgment in that "seductive" photo) rather than have others tell his story. His family isn't known for being discreet or tactful.

I am quite sure that there was a lot of suffering through the years. He went to great extremes to be very, very manly for a long time, maybe to compensate for his desire to nurture and be sensitive? No one makes a decision this extreme without a lot of soul-searching. I don't know enough about this condition to make a moral judgment about it. Thank goodness that's not my responsibility. I do feel sorry for all the years he was in turmoil, and I hope that gets better.

As for him wanting the publicity, time will tell...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> He's been in the public eye since he won the gold medal in the 1972 Olympics. He also went into his marriage with Kris knowing that she was a publicity whore and rode along her coattails since their marriage. He wanted the limelight. Not knowing what was going on with him in the past, I can only say that he felt now was the right time for him to "change", as the consequences would have been just as devastating when his first group of children were small - maybe more so. He might not have done so publicly if there wasn't a book deal and reality TV show involved, I'l agree with that. I still think it takes a lot of guts to make that decision no matter who you are.


I agree - it takes a lot of guts and a lot of misery. What an impossible decision to make. Too bad it's so public.

There's some interesting research on boys who were raised as girls, then some decided to live as boys. We had two cases here many years ago when a faulty circumcision tool amputated two little boys' "appendages." It was horrifying.

I think at least one was raised as a girl. I don't remember the statistics, but a study I looked at on these situations said that the boys were boys, regardless of attempts to treat them as girls. I guess we've learned something from that. I hope so.

I know the brain is flooded with hormones before birth, and something must go wrong there for a child to be born one sex yet feel he or she is surely the other. What a burden.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Jokim, I am praying for your DH and your MIL. I am praying that everything is going to be fine and back to normal. My husband went through a bad shoulder. I know how difficult it is for you and your family. Have faith that it will be ok - God's will.


Thank you, LL. You're sweet. I put myself in the Lord's hands. It is His will ultimately.
Did your DH have rotator cuff surgery? I fear that's what awaits mine. There is also a question of what to do with my MIL while DH recuperates. I don't think I can take care of both. Please pray for a good resolution of this issue. Thanks.♥


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm not sure this was the worst time for his kids if they are adults. I guess there is no good time for something this drastic. It's hard, but they should have the maturity to deal with it. It would have been worse if they were young or teenagers.
> 
> I definitely agree with you that this certainly is a private matter. Nowadays nothing is private, and everything is cheapened by that. I don't know why he went public unless to protect himself by announcing on his own terms (which I think lacked good judgment in that "seductive" photo) rather than have others tell his story. His family isn't known for being discreet or tactful.
> 
> ...


He is going to have a TV show about his experience. Personally, I think he is a spoiled child. He got lots of attention as an athlete. Then he married a Kardashian and became notorious by existing in the shadow of their personalities and attention-getting. He lived mostly off his wife's money too. Then, he divorced Kris and now he needs the money and attention again. He is obviously bisexual. But, having facial surgery or having your penis removed does not make you female. He is a nut job. It is sad that a grown man is so messed up. But, he can do what he wants with his body. I just don't want to look at it or try to understand him. I don't care for the Kardashian clan either. They are all messes. They are all seeking notoriety like Bruce Jenner. I try to ignore people like that because they have no values and aren't entertaining.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> What are we getting for the money?


Cloward and Pivin's principle of destruction in full swing! :thumbdown: :evil:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Cloward and Pivin's principle of destruction in full swing! :thumbdown: :evil:


That's right. The riots in cities are key too. When <O called Al Sharpron to the WH, the riots were his plan. Civil unrest is needed to create the chaos needed for political upheaval. I think the police have been so smart to let the people in these cities experience the breakdown of society when police back off. The city leadership expects all of us to pay for damages not covered by insurance. It should not happen. The leadership who didn't ask the police to stop the riots is responsible. I hope they have malpractice insurance. I think they should be sued. Then the folks who did the rioting should be put to work repairing the damage. A harsh message needs to be sent to the people living in these neighborhoods to stop your children from rioting and that there are consequences for misbehavior.

Unfortunately, I expect more of this durin the summer. When it gets hot, people get irritable and they fight and drink and rob others due to their anger. 
It's a phenomenon that has been going on for as long as I remember.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I don't know, but someone in one of the reviews said she loved them for washcloths. I hope to make a set to go with some kitchen towels for my daughter, so I'll probably try that.
> 
> I really want to make a hat soon, too. Oh - getting way too ambitious!
> 
> What do you recommend for a first project, KC?


That's a hard question to answer Bon. I think the washcloths are a great idea for getting used to new needles. But, you won't appreciate circulars until you knit something in the round. I wouldn't recommend a hat because I find them challenging myself. You probably wouldn't wear a cowl because you live in Atlanta and it rarely gets cold enough to need one. I guess a seamless top would be a good peoject. Just measure around yourself, add two inches, and cast on enough stitches to reach that length. Join it into a circle and knit in garter stitch for about 6 rows. Then pick a pattern and knit until you have a length that reaches 1 inch below your arm pit. Then PM me, I'll show you how to add stitches to make a little sleeve. Not much, but around an inch and a half. Then keep knitting until you reach a point you want the neckline to reach. I can help you with that too. There are patterns out there, but I usually just use knit and purl stitches to create a pattern. If you need ideas, let me know.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> That's right. The riots in cities are key too. When <O called Al Sharpron to the WH, the riots were his plan. Civil unrest is needed to create the chaos needed for political upheaval. I think the police have been so smart to let the people in these cities experience the breakdown of society when police back off. The city leadership expects all of us to pay for damages not covered by insurance. It should not happen. The leadership who didn't ask the police to stop the riots is responsible. I hope they have malpractice insurance. I think they should be sued. Then the folks who did the rioting should be put to work repairing the damage. A harsh message needs to be sent to the people living in these neighborhoods to stop your children from rioting and that there are consequences for misbehavior.
> 
> Unfortunately, I expect more of this durin the summer. When it gets hot, people get irritable and they fight and drink and rob others due to their anger.
> It's a phenomenon that has been going on for as long as I remember.


The basic building block of society, the family, has been destroyed by government policies and programs. Therefore the present day society is very unstable and unpredictable. Chaos will reign, unless tight controls are imposed. I don't see that happening anytime soon. People are too wrapped up in their own little world too busy to see the big picture.
There has been some talk of asking FEMA to help with the damages brought on by rioting in Baltimore. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Phyllis Schlafly: Ann Coulter Says What No One Else Will

Phyllis Schlafly
Phyllis Schlafly

Ann Coulter lives up to her reputation of issuing warnings and political commentary that nobody else dares to say in her newest book, "Adios, America!"

It's aptly titled; she makes the case that it is goodbye to the America we know and love if we don't stop diluting our population with people who don't love America, don't respect our Constitution and laws, don't even speak our language and commit all sorts of unspeakable crimes.

Coulter gives hundreds of specific examples of major crimes committed by illegal immigrants and, in particular, crimes against very young women and girls. She shows the devious ways that the media conceal the fact that these horrendous crimes are committed by illegal immigrants whom our government never should have let into our country.

The media cover-up doesn't conceal merely the nationality of these criminals or the frequency of their crimes. The cover-up also conceals the depravity of these crimes, which are so horrific I can't bring myself to describe them in this column.

"Adios, America!" spells out chapter and verse on the attitudes and customs of the foreigners Obama is welcoming by the millions into America, including their horrific mistreatment of very young women, some even younger than teens. Where are the feminists when we need them to shout about the "war on women"?

There are many devious ways that foreigners can get into the U.S. and then cash in on our generous welfare system. One route is the family unification policy, which qualifies for entry all varieties of alleged relatives, plus fake marriages by foreigners to U.S. citizens.

The racket called asylum allows a foreigner to claim without proof that he faces persecution in his home country, and then he can qualify for admission to the U.S. plus generous financial support by the U.S. taxpayers.

The Tsarnaev family, whose sons bombed the Boston Marathon, were admitted after phony claims of persecution and then cashed in for $100,000 in U.S. handouts.

Coulter exposes the giant deception covered by the trendy liberal goal of "diversity," which excused dumping 100,000 Somalis on Minnesota. We've allowed 30 million Mexicans to settle inside our country; that's one-quarter of Mexico's entire population of 120 million.

In 2011, the Government Accountability Office reported that the minimum estimate of criminal aliens in U.S. prisons and jails was 351,000, a figure that includes only a portion of the criminal aliens incarcerated in state and local facilities.

Coulter asks a relevant question: "Why can't we adopt Israel's policy on immigration?" What do you think Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu would do if thousands of Israelis were being murdered by uninvited foreigners coming illegally into Israel?

If you guessed, "Give them in-state college tuition, driver's licenses, and free medical care," you would be laughed at. But that's what President Obama gives to our illegal aliens.

Coulter's book quotes scores of news reports describing the horrendous crimes committed by aliens against U.S. citizens, but somehow the news reports consistently fail to mention that the criminal was an alien.

Here's a typical headline: "Man wanted for Raping Girl, 11, Robbing Her Family." The news story never used the word "immigrant," but described the criminal only as a "man" or "a 26-year-old man."

To illustrate the false slogan that "diversity is our strength," Coulter tells what happened to A.G. Currie Middle School in Tustin, Calif., which flew 65 foreign flags to make it a "model multicultural school" because, as its principal said in 1992, "we are looking to build on our diversity as a strength."

By 2009, the school had become 91% Hispanic. Coulter's comment: "Nine percent more Mexicans, and it will have achieved perfect diversity."

When we're told we can't fence our southern border because "fences don't work"  because people can always go over, under or around them  Coulter responds: That's like saying "wheels don't work" because you might have a flat tire. And, remember, the Great Wall of China is still doing its job after centuries.

A new Gallup poll reports that Americans are becoming more liberal on social issues. In fact, Americans are becoming more conservative on many social issues such as pro-life, and so our candidates don't have to take any more advice from those highly paid strategists who tell them to avoid mention of social issues.

Americans want our borders closed to this flow of anti-American foreigners and criminals. Thank you, Ann Coulter, for alerting Americans to how Obama and the Democrats are destroying the land we love.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you, LL. You're sweet. I put myself in the Lord's hands. It is His will ultimately.
> Did your DH have rotator cuff surgery? I fear that's what awaits mine. There is also a question of what to do with my MIL while DH recuperates. I don't think I can take care of both. Please pray for a good resolution of this issue. Thanks.♥


My husband - in one year - separated his shoulder, dislocated same shoulder. All within 2 months. (He also had 3 broken ribs in between those two.

He will be ok. You will be able to take care of both. He will be able to do more than you think. You will cook dinners and clean up. He will eat. Do not worry. I think you can do both. I do not know how much he does for your MIL. That might make a difference.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> He is going to have a TV show about his experience. Personally, I think he is a spoiled child. He got lots of attention as an athlete. Then he married a Kardashian and became notorious by existing in the shadow of their personalities and attention-getting. He lived mostly off his wife's money too. Then, he divorced Kris and now he needs the money and attention again. He is obviously bisexual. But, having facial surgery or having your penis removed does not make you female. He is a nut job. It is sad that a grown man is so messed up. But, he can do what he wants with his body. I just don't want to look at it or try to understand him. I don't care for the Kardashian clan either. They are all messes. They are all seeking notoriety like Bruce Jenner. I try to ignore people like that because they have no values and aren't entertaining.


I think they are trying to make a lot of money. They are a ridiculous bunch of people.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> That's a hard question to answer Bon. I think the washcloths are a great idea for getting used to new needles. But, you won't appreciate circulars until you knit something in the round. I wouldn't recommend a hat because I find them challenging myself. You probably wouldn't wear a cowl because you live in Atlanta and it rarely gets cold enough to need one. I guess a seamless top would be a good peoject. Just measure around yourself, add two inches, and cast on enough stitches to reach that length. Join it into a circle and knit in garter stitch for about 6 rows. Then pick a pattern and knit until you have a length that reaches 1 inch below your arm pit. Then PM me, I'll show you how to add stitches to make a little sleeve. Not much, but around an inch and a half. Then keep knitting until you reach a point you want the neckline to reach. I can help you with that too. There are patterns out there, but I usually just use knit and purl stitches to create a pattern. If you need ideas, let me know.


I love this sweater.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Well Baltimore is on high alert for gang wars tonight. Police moral is at an all time low and they are afraid to do their jobs for fear of being sent to jail.

NYC has more murders in the beginning of 2015 than all of 2014, due to the removal of 'stop and frisk'.

Hilary's approval ratings are plummeting, now that is shocking news.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you, LL. You're sweet. I put myself in the Lord's hands. It is His will ultimately.
> Did your DH have rotator cuff surgery? I fear that's what awaits mine. There is also a question of what to do with my MIL while DH recuperates. I don't think I can take care of both. Please pray for a good resolution of this issue. Thanks.♥


Jokim we in Wis have what is know as visiting nurse service through the county. I don't know if you have it there. But you may want to check.

I am so sorry with what is happening with you and your family. I am praying for all three of you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am dragging today. 

But heard from CB. Her mom had to have emergency surgery.

It was caused by a Hernia and bowel blockage. She said her body was full of poison.

She wanted to let you now, but was only home for a bit to get clothes then back to hospital. 

She does not know how long her mom will be there. So please pray for her mom and for CB too.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Jokim we in Wis have what is know as visiting nurse service through the county. I don't know if you have it there. But you may want to check.
> 
> I am so sorry with what is happening with you and your family. I am praying for all three of you.


Jokim,
My husband had surgery for his shoulder- rorator cuff surgery. They cleaned up some arthritis also at the same time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Well Baltimore is on high alert for gang wars tonight. Police moral is at an all time low and they are afraid to do their jobs for fear of being sent to jail.
> 
> NYC has more murders in the beginning of 2015 than all of 2014, due to the removal of 'stop and frisk'.
> 
> Hilary's approval ratings are plummeting, now that is shocking news.


And the good news is??????????????

Life can't live with it can't live with out it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't really know very much about him other than his association with the Kardashians and it seems their main purpose in life is to get as much attention as possible. My first thoughts were that its all a big publicity stunt.
> 
> If that was wrong, I have sympathy for him. The emotional turmoil of not feeling right within yourself would be very painful.


I to feel sorry for him/her. But when you look at what it has done to both his families. First wife and two children and second wife and two more children besides his step children. I would think there had to be a better way of handling it with out causing all of them the pain they are having.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> The Empress apparently needs lots of help according to The Canada Free Press....unbelievable.
> 
> WOW! SHE IS WHAT I CALL "HIGH MAINTENANCE!"
> 
> ...


Is it any wonder that she thinks she is intitled to all of it.

She seem to think that she is intitled to it and them some.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Cloward and Pivin's principle of destruction in full swing! :thumbdown: :evil:


what we are getting for our money is the destruction of this country. He seem to be having a problem with everything he does and has to say.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> That's right. The riots in cities are key too. When <O called Al Sharpron to the WH, the riots were his plan. Civil unrest is needed to create the chaos needed for political upheaval. I think the police have been so smart to let the people in these cities experience the breakdown of society when police back off. The city leadership expects all of us to pay for damages not covered by insurance. It should not happen. The leadership who didn't ask the police to stop the riots is responsible. I hope they have malpractice insurance. I think they should be sued. Then the folks who did the rioting should be put to work repairing the damage. A harsh message needs to be sent to the people living in these neighborhoods to stop your children from rioting and that there are consequences for misbehavior.
> 
> Unfortunately, I expect more of this durin the summer. When it gets hot, people get irritable and they fight and drink and rob others due to their anger.
> It's a phenomenon that has been going on for as long as I remember.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I do not think that this President or his wife have any idea of what it takes to run this country.

I do not believe any more that he has a degree from any college. Neither he or his wife show any wisdom in what they have done.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I do not think that this President or his wife have any idea of what it takes to run this country.
> 
> I do not believe any more that he has a degree from any college. Neither he or his wife show any wisdom in what they have done.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> The basic building block of society, the family, has been destroyed by government policies and programs. Therefore the present day society is very unstable and unpredictable. Chaos will reign, unless tight controls are imposed. I don't see that happening anytime soon. People are too wrapped up in their own little world too busy to see the big picture.
> There has been some talk of asking FEMA to help with the damages brought on by rioting in Baltimore. :shock: :shock: :shock:


I don't want FEMA involved with anything. Homeland Security has been building FEMA camps in America that are unAmerican. There is no explanation for this action. Whether FEMA camps are being readied to incarcerate the residents of cities destroyed by rioting or martial law will be instituted to incarcerate you and I, I distrust <O's intentions. It is disturbing.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Jokim we in Wis have what is know as visiting nurse service through the county. I don't know if you have it there. But you may want to check.
> 
> I am so sorry with what is happening with you and your family. I am praying for all three of you.


Thank you for your prayers, Yarnie. They help the most.♥
We also have those services here, Yarnie, and I will use them, if I need to. There are other issues that have to be taken into consideration. We're only at the beginning of this issue. I have a feeling it'll be a long process. I am taking it one day at a time.♥


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I do not think that this President or his wife have any idea of what it takes to run this country.
> 
> I do not believe any more that he has a degree from any college. Neither he or his wife show any wisdom in what they have done.


I also doubt his educational experience. He was a drug addict from his teenage years through collage. No one could survive Harvard Law School doing drugs like <O did. I think he had a rich sugar daddy beginning in his teen years in Hawaii. His way was paved to get his degree, first as a foreign exchange student at Occidental College. That's another <O fact that doesn't jibe. At Columbia, <O didn't attend class. I wonder who did his work? Who took his tests? How much money paved his way? I can't imagine a professor passing a non-existent or non-present student. But, someone was there representing him. Did that happen at Harvard Law too? Did someone forge his name on his bar exam? Maybe that's why he thinks there are 57 states and that his unilateral actions as president are constitutional?

This will all come out when the next president takes office. His records will become open books and probably will totally invalidate his presidency. Now he has a firm clamp on these records.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am dragging today.
> 
> But heard from CB. Her mom had to have emergency surgery.
> 
> ...


Thank you for letting us know about CB's Mom, Yarnie. Hernia and a bowel blockage, that must've been very painful, it would also cause vomiting. Will pray for CB's Mom, and for CB.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Jokim,
> My husband had surgery for his shoulder- rorator cuff surgery. They cleaned up some arthritis also at the same time.


Does your DH have as much strength in that arm as he had before the surgery? Is the arthritic pain gone? 
DH's MRI is Friday. I think surgery will be called for. He cannot move his arm more than a couple of inches.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I also doubt his educational experience. He was a drug addict from his teenage years through collage. No one could survive Harvard Law School doing drugs like <O did. I think he had a rich sugar daddy beginning in his teen years in Hawaii. His way was paved to get his degree, first as a foreign exchange student at Occidental College. That's another <O fact that doesn't jibe. At Columbia, <O didn't attend class. I wonder who did his work? Who took his tests? How much money paved his way? I can't imagine a professor passing a non-existent or non-present student. But, someone was there representing him. Did that happen at Harvard Law too? Did someone forge his name on his bar exam? Maybe that's why he thinks there are 57 states and that his unilateral actions as president are constitutional?
> 
> This will all come out when the next president takes office. His records will become open books and probably will totally invalidate his presidency. Now he has a firm clamp on these records.


The Grooming of the President................? :evil:


----------



## Pixiedust (Aug 30, 2013)

Jokim said:


> The Grooming of the President................? :evil:


I sincerely doubt that. It sounds more like the rantings of a raving lunatic to me. This is nothing more than mean spirited slander.
If anyone is un_American, it is the person who posted this gobbledy ****. Wouldn't it be something if the ficticious FEMA camps were to round up slanderous snakes and try them for treason?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you, LL. You're sweet. I put myself in the Lord's hands. It is His will ultimately.
> Did your DH have rotator cuff surgery? I fear that's what awaits mine. There is also a question of what to do with my MIL while DH recuperates. I don't think I can take care of both. Please pray for a good resolution of this issue. Thanks.♥


I will pray, too, Jokim.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> He is going to have a TV show about his experience. Personally, I think he is a spoiled child. He got lots of attention as an athlete. Then he married a Kardashian and became notorious by existing in the shadow of their personalities and attention-getting. He lived mostly off his wife's money too. Then, he divorced Kris and now he needs the money and attention again. He is obviously bisexual. But, having facial surgery or having your penis removed does not make you female. He is a nut job. It is sad that a grown man is so messed up. But, he can do what he wants with his body. I just don't want to look at it or try to understand him. I don't care for the Kardashian clan either. They are all messes. They are all seeking notoriety like Bruce Jenner. I try to ignore people like that because they have no values and aren't entertaining.


I didn't realize he had divorced out of the Kardashian group.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> That's right. The riots in cities are key too. When <O called Al Sharpron to the WH, the riots were his plan. Civil unrest is needed to create the chaos needed for political upheaval. I think the police have been so smart to let the people in these cities experience the breakdown of society when police back off. The city leadership expects all of us to pay for damages not covered by insurance. It should not happen. The leadership who didn't ask the police to stop the riots is responsible. I hope they have malpractice insurance. I think they should be sued. Then the folks who did the rioting should be put to work repairing the damage. A harsh message needs to be sent to the people living in these neighborhoods to stop your children from rioting and that there are consequences for misbehavior.
> 
> Unfortunately, I expect more of this durin the summer. When it gets hot, people get irritable and they fight and drink and rob others due to their anger.
> It's a phenomenon that has been going on for as long as I remember.


You're right.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> That's a hard question to answer Bon. I think the washcloths are a great idea for getting used to new needles. But, you won't appreciate circulars until you knit something in the round. I wouldn't recommend a hat because I find them challenging myself. You probably wouldn't wear a cowl because you live in Atlanta and it rarely gets cold enough to need one. I guess a seamless top would be a good peoject. Just measure around yourself, add two inches, and cast on enough stitches to reach that length. Join it into a circle and knit in garter stitch for about 6 rows. Then pick a pattern and knit until you have a length that reaches 1 inch below your arm pit. Then PM me, I'll show you how to add stitches to make a little sleeve. Not much, but around an inch and a half. Then keep knitting until you reach a point you want the neckline to reach. I can help you with that too. There are patterns out there, but I usually just use knit and purl stitches to create a pattern. If you need ideas, let me know.


Thanks, so much, KC. I'll copy and save these directions. I appreciate your advice.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> The basic building block of society, the family, has been destroyed by government policies and programs. Therefore the present day society is very unstable and unpredictable. Chaos will reign, unless tight controls are imposed. I don't see that happening anytime soon. People are too wrapped up in their own little world too busy to see the big picture.
> There has been some talk of asking FEMA to help with the damages brought on by rioting in Baltimore. :shock: :shock: :shock:


Yes, the traditional family has certainly been threatened, and with it its values.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Phyllis Schlafly: Ann Coulter Says What No One Else Will
> 
> Phyllis Schlafly
> Phyllis Schlafly
> ...


Ann Coulter is a smart woman. This is very interesting, LL.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Well Baltimore is on high alert for gang wars tonight. Police moral is at an all time low and they are afraid to do their jobs for fear of being sent to jail.
> 
> NYC has more murders in the beginning of 2015 than all of 2014, due to the removal of 'stop and frisk'.
> 
> Hilary's approval ratings are plummeting, now that is shocking news.


This rise in murders is terrible. Baltimore - my hometown. Even in Atlanta - my adopted hometown, up 50%! Shocking.

The Hillary news is good to hear though.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am dragging today.
> 
> But heard from CB. Her mom had to have emergency surgery.
> 
> ...


I will pray for her. I'm glad they figured out what was wrong - that's definitely an emergency. Its good they have medical people in the family. I hope her Mom gets over this quickly.

Yarnie, thanks for letting us know.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> And the good news is??????????????
> 
> Life can't live with it can't live with out it.


Can't argue with that!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night, ladies of Denim Country. Chat again tomorrow.
Have a restful night.&#9829;


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Looks like trolls are back. Poppy doesn't like stats posted by someone, so she posts other stats. She's a newbie, so probably one of the old trolls with a new name. 

Pixie doesn't read what is in the news. FEMA camps exist. What for? They aren't using them for Texas flood victims.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I to feel sorry for him/her. But when you look at what it has done to both his families. First wife and two children and second wife and two more children besides his step children. I would think there had to be a better way of handling it with out causing all of them the pain they are having.


I wonder if that's why he waited so long to do this. He's 65, for Pete's sake.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you for your prayers, Yarnie. They help the most.♥
> We also have those services here, Yarnie, and I will use them, if I need to. There are other issues that have to be taken into consideration. We're only at the beginning of this issue. I have a feeling it'll be a long process. I am taking it one day at a time.♥


You're so wise, Jokim.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I will pray for her. I'm glad they figured out what was wrong - that's definitely an emergency. Its good they have medical people in the family. I hope her Mom gets over this quickly.
> 
> Yarnie, thanks for letting us know.


Yes, thanks Yarnie for letting us know about CB!s mother. I hope they get her straightened out soon.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good night, ladies of Denim Country. Chat again tomorrow.
> Have a restful night.♥


Goodnight, Jokim. Same to you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Goodnight from me, too. I hope all the Mothers who are sick will have a good night and see improvement in the morning. 

Sweet dreams.


----------



## Pixiedust (Aug 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Looks like trolls are back. Poppy doesn't like stats posted by someone, so she posts other stats. She's a newbie, so probably one of the old trolls with a new name.
> 
> Pixie doesn't read what is in the news. FEMA camps exist. What for? They aren't using them for Texas flood victims.


I do read the news. Call me what you want. It bothers me none.
http://www.foxnews.com/story/2009/04/07/debunking-web-myths-about-fema-camps.html

Try reading something worthy of the Republican Party before you shoot your mouth off. You are an embarrassment to the rest of us.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Oldest granddaughter. She's 18. She wanted only two colors, and I'm used to working with many. I changed the stitch style for some variety.


That's wonderful that she will have it when she starts college; nothing like a little comfort from Grandma to see her through her first stint away from home.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I just bought Knit Picks Try It set of circular needles!!!!! I'm so excited! They should arrive on Friday. Oh, my - how can I wait?!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Yay! I looked them up - they include both metal and wood so you can try them out and see which you prefer. There are so many adorable hat patterns for your grands and they're simple, small projects for you to practice with. Let us know how you like them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's wonderful that she will have it when she starts college; nothing like a little comfort from Grandma to see her through her first stint away from home.


Thanks, WCK. I just hope I get it finished before she goes! (Just kidding. I WILL finish. I think I can....I think I can...)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Oops - I said good night already, didn't I? Then I saw just one more post....

Really going to bed now. Carry on!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Pixiedust said:


> I do read the news. Call me what you want. It bothers me none.
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/2009/04/07/debunking-web-myths-about-fema-camps.html
> 
> Try reading something worthy of the Republican Party before you shoot your mouth off. You are an embarrassment to the rest of us.


A 2009 article by Glenn Beck is a little dated, don't you think? So, you don't believe there are FEMA camps? Well, I do. You need better proof than this to convince me otherwise. I wish you were right, but everything <O has done so far has been a lie, detrimental to American values, and a threat to American's well being. When someone states a belief that feels wrong to me, I consider it. When it aligns with everything I know and everything that history teaches, I believe it. I trust my gut feeling that <O is one step ahead of Americans in doing his harm. This would bring terrible harm and <O is not above it. I guess you will have to wait to experience it to believe it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Thank you, LL. You're sweet. I put myself in the Lord's hands. It is His will ultimately.
> Did your DH have rotator cuff surgery? I fear that's what awaits mine. There is also a question of what to do with my MIL while DH recuperates. I don't think I can take care of both. Please pray for a good resolution of this issue. Thanks.♥


Prayers for your family Jokim. We have a "home care" service available through the local health authority that come in to provide nursing and/or household help. Do you have something like that available in your area?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> That's a hard question to answer Bon. I think the washcloths are a great idea for getting used to new needles. But, you won't appreciate circulars until you knit something in the round. I wouldn't recommend a hat because I find them challenging myself. You probably wouldn't wear a cowl because you live in Atlanta and it rarely gets cold enough to need one. I guess a seamless top would be a good peoject. Just measure around yourself, add two inches, and cast on enough stitches to reach that length. Join it into a circle and knit in garter stitch for about 6 rows. Then pick a pattern and knit until you have a length that reaches 1 inch below your arm pit. Then PM me, I'll show you how to add stitches to make a little sleeve. Not much, but around an inch and a half. Then keep knitting until you reach a point you want the neckline to reach. I can help you with that too. There are patterns out there, but I usually just use knit and purl stitches to create a pattern. If you need ideas, let me know.


That's a pretty sweater design KC.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am dragging today.
> 
> But heard from CB. Her mom had to have emergency surgery.
> 
> ...


Thanks for letting us know Yarnie. Continuing prayers for CB's mom, CB and her family.

Hope you feel a little better yourself tomorrow.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Thank you for your prayers, Yarnie. They help the most.♥
> We also have those services here, Yarnie, and I will use them, if I need to. There are other issues that have to be taken into consideration. We're only at the beginning of this issue. I have a feeling it'll be a long process. I am taking it one day at a time.♥


Thinking of you Jokim; so many worries and so much to consider. One day at a time is good.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you for letting us know about CB's Mom, Yarnie. Hernia and a bowel blockage, that must've been very painful, it would also cause vomiting. Will pray for CB's Mom, and for CB.♥


Oh, no! My husband had that, too. I rushed him to the emergency room. They said it was an ulcer. Went home. I made him chicken soup and he kept on throwing up. It was terrible two days of it - until he could not take it any more. At 3:00 a.m. I rushed him back to the ER. Emergency surgery just like CB's mom. He could have died. ThIs was 3 years ago.

The reason it happened was because when he was in his 20's he had appendicitis. The scar tissue from having it removed caused his intestine to wrap around it and it tied a knot.

CB's mom will be fine now. I am so sorry!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Does your DH have as much strength in that arm as he had before the surgery? Is the arthritic pain gone?
> DH's MRI is Friday. I think surgery will be called for. He cannot move his arm more than a couple of inches.


My husband was in terrible pain before the operation. He could not even walk from it. He is much better now. Does no bother him. Once in a while long, long walking bothers him, but it is basically fine. Not all doctors remove the arthritis. Make sure you talk to the doctor about that as it is different from a separated shoulder. We had an excellent doctor. That was extra work that he didn't have to do. Your DH will be fine.

His strength is fine.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

poppy28 said:


> It's not nice to make up untruths to justify your hatred. Here are the facts. Mrs. Kennedy had 40, Mrs. Nixon had 30, Mrs. Johnson had 30, Mrs. Clinton had 20 and Mrs. Laura Bush had 24. Mrs. Obama who has 24 is right in the mix with the rest of the modern day first ladies. I'll check in on you from time to time to keep you honest.
> 
> Office of the First Lady of the United States
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...


<<<<<<<<possible troll alert>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
How odd. New user and has only posted pictures and your first post is to slam women you don't know with your AOLW thoughts. Pretty pathetic if you ask me, and obvious


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I wonder if that's why he waited so long to do this. He's 65, for Pete's sake.


What I meant by that is that most 65-year old women don't pose like that for photos. Or do they? Am I too sheltered?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Pixiedust said:


> I sincerely doubt that. It sounds more like the rantings of a raving lunatic to me. This is nothing more than mean spirited slander.
> If anyone is un_American, it is the person who posted this gobbledy ****. Wouldn't it be something if the ficticious FEMA camps were to round up slanderous snakes and try them for treason?


Denim family, do not take this possible troll seriously. He/she comes from Maryland..........need I say more?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> What I meant by that is that most 65-year old women don't pose like that for photos. Or do they? Am I too sheltered?


No. But most of women in their mid 60's don't have 5-10 face surgeries and need airbrushing to be feminine.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> What I meant by that is that most 65-year old women don't pose like that for photos. Or do they? Am I too sheltered?


Bruce is looking for attention. Ten hours of plastic surgery (probably at a cost of $75-$100 thousand dollars and the top photographer for magazine models could make me look like that, and I am over 65. In fact, they could probably make me look male if I chose to look like that. This is all Hollywood hype. Ignore Bruce. He isn't brave. He's pathetic.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> That's wonderful that she will have it when she starts college; nothing like a little comfort from Grandma to see her through her first stint away from home.


This reminds me that I promised my grandson that I would make him a fleece blanket with an Indiana University theme. I made him one with the Colts logo about 5 years ago that he uses all the time. At least I don't have to knit it. I just bought two patterns of fleece for the Colts blanket, one in plain Colts blue and one that was blue and white with the Colts logo. I just pinned them together with fleece side showing and seamed the two pieces all the way around only leaving about 24 inches unseamed. Then, I turned it right side out, and whip stitched the unsealed edge. Finally, I seamed about 1 and 1/2 inches inside the edge all the way around. It is an easy project.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray I got a phone call from my oldest son last night....he`s coming home for a visit tonight. He`s leaving after his shift at the prison where he works in Kentucky, and then will hopefully see him around 1am. He`ll be here til Thursday afternoon, and has to be back at work Friday morning.
> Did I tell you that my son had his work evaluation last month? Well he passed and got a promotion which means more money. He also got an award last week for his firearms licence in work. He had 2 days of training for his glock firearms, and he got a certificate.
> Can`t wait to see him.
> 
> This morning I was cleaning my living room, and all I have to do now is vacuum. I spritzed the couch and chairs with my home made Fabreeze with the new fabric softener I have, and the whole house smells so beautiful. I spritzed some paper towels with the same fabric softener and put in the dryer with my youngest sons work shirts. They came out so fresh smelling deep into the fabric.


wow how nice for him. Happy for you proud mom and sure he will have a feast ready and waiting when he comes home. It must make it harder for him to leave and know his mom 's cooking will not be there. Your a good mom WeBee, and they love you I am sure.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am trying to catch up.

Bon had a pm from Karveer he is fine and busy floods did not effect him in Texas.

He is doing Quilting now and has joined a group on Internet.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> This reminds me that I promised my grandson that I would make him a fleece blanket with an Indiana University theme. I made him one with the Colts logo about 5 years ago that he uses all the time. At least I don't have to knit it. I just bought two patterns of fleece for the Colts blanket, one in plain Colts blue and one that was blue and white with the Colts logo. I just pinned them together with fleece side showing and seamed the two pieces all the way around only leaving about 24 inches unseamed. Then, I turned it right side out, and whip stitched the unsealed edge. Finally, I seamed about 1 and 1/2 inches inside the edge all the way around. It is an easy project.


I'm sure he loves it! My husband was an over-the-top Colts fan growing up in Baltimore. Then they left. Broken hearts all over town. Those were great days - when we had the Colts and the Orioles winning. DH would have loved a blanket like that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> He's delusional. Truly.


to me he is more then delusional. It seems he does not understand what it means to be President.

He does not have the where with all to do what is good for this country. Only worried about his goals of being popular the most popluar President and loved by all.

The problem with that is he has become the worst President and will not be as popluar as he thinks he is.

KC has it right about him.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am trying to catch up.
> 
> Bon had a pm from Karveer he is fine and busy floods did not effect him in Texas.
> 
> He is doing Quilting now and has joined a group on Internet.


That was nice of him to get in touch with you, Yarnie. I'm so glad he's doing well. Thanks for the update!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> That's a hard question to answer Bon. I think the washcloths are a great idea for getting used to new needles. But, you won't appreciate circulars until you knit something in the round. I wouldn't recommend a hat because I find them challenging myself. You probably wouldn't wear a cowl because you live in Atlanta and it rarely gets cold enough to need one. I guess a seamless top would be a good peoject. Just measure around yourself, add two inches, and cast on enough stitches to reach that length. Join it into a circle and knit in garter stitch for about 6 rows. Then pick a pattern and knit until you have a length that reaches 1 inch below your arm pit. Then PM me, I'll show you how to add stitches to make a little sleeve. Not much, but around an inch and a half. Then keep knitting until you reach a point you want the neckline to reach. I can help you with that too. There are patterns out there, but I usually just use knit and purl stitches to create a pattern. If you need ideas, let me know.


KC good advise as usual, You are a gifted knitter.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I will never catch up picking and choosing here.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Basic human rights to protect our lives are trivialized when making access to higher education, parental leave, transportation, affordable internet, etc are also called a human rights. ... rights inflation erodes the legitimate core of rights that are strictly necessary to life and freedom."

http://news.nationalpost.com/news/canada/why-human-rights-inflation-could-spell-the-beginning-of-the-end-of-social-change

This was linked to an article on "transabled" people -- people who deliberately amputate limbs or cause blindness or deafness in themselves because they "feel like impostors in their functioning bodies". I find it hard to accept that some doctors are willing to do those procedures.

http://news.nationalpost.com/news/canada/becoming-disabled-by-choice-not-chance-transabled-people-feel-like-impostors-in-their-fully-working-bodies


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Solo has any of the water receeded there. Has the rain stop?

When is your next camping adventure?

Are you staying out of trouble??


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LUcky L

How are you doing? I am sure right now you are getting antize to get into new house.

As the dog walking imporved or are you still doing traffic control?

Hope things arae getting better know you have worries, but am praying for you and that you will get through it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> This reminds me that I promised my grandson that I would make him a fleece blanket with an Indiana University theme. I made him one with the Colts logo about 5 years ago that he uses all the time. At least I don't have to knit it. I just bought two patterns of fleece for the Colts blanket, one in plain Colts blue and one that was blue and white with the Colts logo. I just pinned them together with fleece side showing and seamed the two pieces all the way around only leaving about 24 inches unseamed. Then, I turned it right side out, and whip stitched the unsealed edge. Finally, I seamed about 1 and 1/2 inches inside the edge all the way around. It is an easy project.


A quick way to give your GS a nice, cosy blanket.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

KC, the trolls must be very angry women to have to change their mo and attack you .


They have to be that way in real life. It is getting more childish every post.

Just keep posting your beliefs, and remember they are spouting empty words that have no meaning other then to cause fighting. 

Also want to bet if you met them in real life you would not even consider them as someone you would want to be around.

If they have to post on here to take after someone just think of what they are in their own lives. Empty people who only know how to act as I am so important I have to prove it any way I can.

As I have said before empty words on a page that does not effect your life one way or another. Just be glad they are not living close to you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Good morning Yarnie. How are you today?

Thanks so much for sending me your hat pattern and sample hat. It's such a cute design and I'm excited about starting it. You're the best!!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Bruce is looking for attention. Ten hours of plastic surgery (probably at a cost of $75-$100 thousand dollars and the top photographer for magazine models could make me look like that, and I am over 65. In fact, they could probably make me look male if I chose to look like that. This is all Hollywood hype. Ignore Bruce. He isn't brave. He's pathetic.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Pixiedust (Aug 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Denim family, do not take this possible troll seriously. He/she comes from Maryland..........need I say more?


Possible troll? That's a good one! I am proud of my state. It is the state that you live in that has produced the most scandals within it's political system. I would never take a politician from Virginia seriously.
Going over your previous posts, it seems that you never have anything nice to say about anything or anyone.

My initial conversation was with Knit Crazy. Are you her spokesperson? As far as I can see, she can speak for herself.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> LUcky L
> 
> How are you doing? I am sure right now you are getting antize to get into new house.
> 
> ...


Yarnlady, you are wonderful. Thank you for your words. I am just living and not thinking of moving in! I am not that excited about it - if you can believe it. A house is not a home without family!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Basic human rights to protect our lives are trivialized when making access to higher education, parental leave, transportation, affordable internet, etc are also called a human rights. ... rights inflation erodes the legitimate core of rights that are strictly necessary to life and freedom."
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/news/canada/why-human-rights-inflation-could-spell-the-beginning-of-the-end-of-social-change
> 
> ...


Thanks WCK, it seems that human rights have become the new cause to be I have a right to every meanless thing in the world. I think people are into one up men ship. In other words hey I can come up with a better one then the last one.

Well I have one I think it should be know that I have a right to have chickens and even a cow if need be. After all I need to have a say about my human rights.

:lol: :lol:

Such nonsense. IT seem that the more the goverment gives, the less people think of it and think they should have more. Nothing will satisfly them more and free are their feelings.

As to removing an arm or limb why? That is beyond my understanding.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good morning Yarnie. How are you today?
> 
> Thanks so much for sending me your hat pattern and sample hat. It's such a cute design and I'm excited about starting it. You're the best!!


It's a good day hot though Air on. Wash build up unbeleiveable. Wish I had Wee Bee here to help. Bet it would be done in about 5 mins.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good morning Yarnie. How are you today?
> 
> Thanks so much for sending me your hat pattern and sample hat. It's such a cute design and I'm excited about starting it. You're the best!!


Glad it got there. Hope you do have fun making it. I know i had fun doing it and thanks to you for encourage me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> No. But most of women in their mid 60's don't have 5-10 face surgeries and need airbrushing to be feminine.


Isn't that the truth. I wish I could be airbrush. I would be wrinkle free and the body of Marlyin Monroe. I would look so good, hubby would not know me.  :shock: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yarnlady, you are wonderful. Thank you for your words. I am just living and not thinking of moving in! I am not that excited about it - if you can believe it. A house is not a home without family!!


But I hope it will become a home. I feel the same way at times with the family gone. But then I remember it is what I make it. It may just be love of my life and me now and it is still life just a different way.

I do not see the family much any more. Boys have their lives. Most of loved ones and friends are gone to a better place then here. Lucky to see boys more then twice a year. Life goes on the way it should, miss them. 
But am finding new ways to get on with life.

So please don't give up, I am praying so for you . I want you to have peace in your life. Look to each day for something good that is where I am at now.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It's a good day hot though Air on. Wash build up unbeleiveable. Wish I had Wee Bee here to help. Bet it would be done in about 5 mins.


Are your allergies better with the heat? It's cool and cloudy again today; but we haven't had more than a few sprinkles from those clouds. I wished we would get a good steady rain.

Wendy Wee Bee is like the energizer bunny - she does so many things, so quickly. Hope she is having a good visit with her son today.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Are your allergies better with the heat? It's cool and cloudy again today; but we haven't had more than a few sprinkles from those clouds. I wished we would get a good steady rain.
> 
> Wendy Wee Bee is like the energizer bunny - she does so many things, so quickly. Hope she is having a good visit with her son today.


allergies better after rain. Suppose to have storms last night and today but fizzled out.

Yes WeeBee is the energizing bunny and then some. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Isn't that the truth. I wish I could be airbrush. I would be wrinkle free and the body of Marlyin Monroe. I would look so good, hubby would not know me.  :shock: :lol:


Then you could have hubby airbrushed and you could be the new glamour couple :XD: :roll:

Can you imagine what your grands would say?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Basic human rights to protect our lives are trivialized when making access to higher education, parental leave, transportation, affordable internet, etc are also called a human rights. ... rights inflation erodes the legitimate core of rights that are strictly necessary to life and freedom."
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/news/canada/why-human-rights-inflation-could-spell-the-beginning-of-the-end-of-social-change
> 
> ...


Seems very bizarre.

The article had this: "Baldwin says this disorder is starting to be thought of as a neurological problem with the bodys mapping, rather than a mental illness."

I guess that's what gives the sense that this particular part of the body is NOT part of the body. Whoa.

Awful for these people.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-347024-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

